# Ladies and Gentlemen........... This is THE CAPTAIN Speaking........



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

ill post some fun loving pics soon...but i as always would like to throw my name in.......ive made some bone headed mistakes in my archerytalk career(no hunting violations or illegal, against the law jail time required moves) but i think i could be an asset to any team and if not well..thats ok too...im all for promoting archery and the fun time we have regardless what or whom im shooting for....if it helps i am also putting the guideing(whitetails..not turkeys) shoes away this year and concentrateing on making more shoots.......would love to tow the rytera line.........


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

hey spectre,oops i mean captain rytera,

do i have to apply or am i a shoe in?????

wait, would i still be able to shoot my hoyt or what???:shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Well I guess I can post a pic...or two..It will definetly scare all the female canidates..but here goes anyways....the first shot is of me at my first 3d shoot last summer..40 yrd shot on a open field pig:shade: 









This another shot of me at the same shoot.









Captain if you want to know more about me...I'm new to the competitive world of archery but have been an avid backyard and bowhunting archer for the last 9 years...If we're looking at scores...mine aren't that good on a 3d course but in 5 spot I'm shooting about a 293 avg. with my hunting set-up....


----------



## GolfinHunter (Aug 15, 2006)

Well, don't know if I qualify, but I will give it a shot. I have only been into archery for less than a year. I fell in love with the sport right from the very beginning. I am a trustworthy, honest, and hard working individual. I just moved into a new place with 4.5 acres of land and I am currently talking to companies here in town to help me with donations for a archery range on my property. I am also looking into starting a archery training program here in town (currently talking to a gentleman whom will teach). As a member of AT I have completed several deals with positive outcomes and have given away numerous items to those who otherwise would not be able to enjoy our fine sport. Those who know me know that I am die hard Martin all the way (which includes Rytera with my Bullet X {{{{insert sound of bullet ricochet}}}}). There is not another company that I would take such a stand for as I believe that Martin/Rytera is the epitome of how companies should be all over the world. I don't shoot fantastic scores and I don't bash others equipment. The man makes the bow.....not the other way around. If chosen, I will proudly carry the Rytera name wherever I may go. This sport, and it's members, have given me so much more than I could ever have asked for and I would like the opportunity to give back to it as well. Thank you for the consideration and good luck to all who apply.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

Throw me in the pot. No hunting violations  here, I was raised in a household pretty strict about respecting game and the outdoors 
I love more than anything to get out and shoot with my dad and brother. Archery is the one biggest thing that the three of us have in common and has kept us close over the years. I would be honored to represent Rytera to the best of my ability if you are looking for an "average Joe". :shade:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

cough cough.... http://www.rytera4life.com cough....


I can say I never was one to lobby for a slot.. Never felt comfortable in that role.

But, with that being said, I will. :becky:

The way the guys at Martin treat their customers has won me over. PUG, Joel C and the other Martin shooters (staff, loyalists or otherwise) have been the best since I started shooting again. It embarrasses me to put up such a "lobby" post, but I actually would enjoy the opportunity to represent Rytera.. 


Did I mention what a great shot I am... Remember, this is my 50 yard group..










Plus, if any of you guys ever come to the southern plains, I'll take you on a Tornado hunt.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Put me in Captain R, I would love to ride with the Captain and Rytera. As everyone knows, I LOVE to have fun and LOVE to shoot my Rytera and Martin bows.. Besides, wouldn't it be great to have all the videos I shoot show the R4L logo to the rest of the world :wink: So far this year I have many hours with the Rytera in the tree with me in warm and cold. But the best times are when I have me kids and friends with hunting and shooting.

I missed out on the M4L ride, but I am tryin hard this time.

There is nothing like being together with a bunch of family and friends doing what we love..........

Videos here:
http://www.youtube.com/profile?user=LeEarl


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Ok am in 

I have been shooting long enough that people say I should be better than I am I have been involved with my provincal association on the exec, and my national association as chair of a committee. I am the regional coach for my area( coaching kids in provincal shoots) and a run a archery program out of the local collage.

I hit most of the local 3D's and provincal championships, and the odd national one when I get the time and it is close.

No pics of me as I am the one that is usually taking the pics , but here is one of my wife who jsut started hunting this year

I can add one of the kid in our class who I just got a sweet deal on a RazorX for.

I'm a great guy just ask GE:shade: 

Reed


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

Pick me!!!!!

I am fun (I think).... I enjoy shooting (just not that good anymore)..... Love the peeps in archery (mostly  )......... Try to make a few archery events each year.............




Did I mention I am getting a price on a barn for the shack????????????


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I would like to nominate LeEarl. I really don't know a lot about him, just seen the types of things he's done here on AT. He protrays himself well in front of otheres and I think he will be a good addition to the team.

With that I also want to throw my name in the hat. I've spoken with you (through pm) many a time and I think you may have a good feel for the type of person I am. I will also post some picks later.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

elk stalker said:


> Well, I would like to nominate LeEarl. I really don't know a lot about him, just seen the types of things he's done here on AT. He protrays himself well in front of otheres and I think he will be a good addition to the team.
> 
> With that I also want to throw my name in the hat. I've spoken with you (through pm) many a time and I think you may have a good feel for the type of person I am. I will also post some picks later.


Thanks elk stalker, we have to remember it is not always about us and you showed that perfectly. Nominated someone else before you posted your info. Great start and I will back you. Anyone that does that is alright in my book and I would love to shoot with you.....

I would also like to nominate Sage (if eligible) :wink: Great info comes from him and fun to read about. That's what archery is about........


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well it seems like you need to have some West Coast Coverage here.

So I submit my Exhibit A: The Tracker Girls and I after the 3-D League at Sonoma County Bowmen. If this picture isn't worth a thousand words, I don't know what is. If you ain't smiling, you are doing somethin' wrong...

References are Available...Bribes, Sorry out of stock...

We have from Left to Right: Kelsey age 6, Erin, age 8, and yours truly (twice the age I act)


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

I will have to check for pics.....I am usually the one taking the pics....

So you may have to jog your memmory abit.....and remember me having fun shooting.


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

I'll second LeEarls nomination! alot of newer members may not recognize the name becasue I think he took a break for a while but I've learned alot of stuff from his videos and posts. I still get pms once in a while asking for the peep tying video he made.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I hereby renounce my freakcurve affiliation and toss my name in the hat. 

hehehe...well....ok, not really.

But I do want to congratulate you Monte on being selected as Captain of the Rytera team. The powers that be made a great choice!:shade:   

Good luck to all who apply....Monte is gonna have to make some tough choices from among great candidates.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

ridgerunner said:


> I'll second LeEarls nomination! alot of newer members may not recognize the name becasue I think he took a break for a while but I've learned alot of stuff from his videos and posts. I still get pms once in a while asking for the peep tying video he made.


Thanks ridgerunner, and just to let you know, I will have a few new videos up next week on peep and loop installation for viewing. This might help you out instead of having to send the video to poeple, but thanks for sending it :wink:


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

WOW this is AWESOME!!!! Martin/Rytera you guys ROCK!!!:thumbs_up 

You sure are gonna have your hands full Captin.....want any help


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Cap'n:

I would offer to put my name in the hat.

I am the president elect for 2007 for my local archery club.
We operate and maintain a range out here in the left coast
(Kings Mountain Archers) in Woodside, California.

I help with our free monthly archery lesson program to the general public.
The program has just hit the 2000 mark, i.e., over 2000 students
over the past 4 years.

ArcheryTalk is a wonderful place to learn and to help fellow shooters.
I have been able to reach out and help folks here in the US and Europe
and Asia. One of my proudest accomplishments was advising a very talented recurve shooter all the way in the Phillipines. 










Rytera makes a great bow.
It's so good, you can shoot it with a stabilizer or without and still nail the 
x-ring.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> I would also like to nominate Sage (if eligible) :wink: Great info comes from him and fun to read about. That's what archery is about........


I 2nd that. Sage is would be a great pick. Shoot, he's already shown the interest now you just have to reel him in....


----------



## marforme (May 30, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> Thanks ridgerunner, and just to let you know, I will have a few new videos up next week on peep and loop installation for viewing. This might help you out instead of having to send the video to poeple, but thanks for sending it :wink:


LeEarl, you would be tops on my list as well. You seem like a real genuine guy who cares about everyone. Also, are you going to be putting out anymore of those tuning videos? Another selfless act to help others. And your a fellow Minnesotan.:thumb:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Have to say, if the M4L'ers that were on the Rytera side are up for the Cap'n R team, then without a doubt Nuts&Bolts absolutely should be a part of it.. 

Alan has been quick to answer the dumbest of question from me.. And trust me, there have been plenty that fall into that category... :wink:


----------



## Hinkelmonster (Oct 25, 2004)

Now's your chance people to get involved with a great company. 

Do us proud Capt'n!!!!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Monte, when you get done with your safety checks in the conductors booth please note in your manifest that I'd like to nominate Rick James and good ole ted, jawsdad.... er I mean pops :wink:


----------



## FoamHunter1974 (Jul 26, 2005)

You can throw my name in the Hat would love to shoot for Rytera and Martin Love teaching archery to youth here is a pick of my lttle guy at a shoot this past year he had a blast as we all do Archery should be in all schools across the U.S teaches children alot about life Im plaining on working with our local school at the first of the year to set something up and some of my sponsors will be willing to help out Youth is the future of our great sport we all came to love


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

nuts&bolts said:


> Cap'n:
> 
> I would offer to put my name in the hat.
> 
> ...


Lug nut, you know that were M4L! We can sit back and help direct trafic for the captin


----------



## NM_HighPlains (Nov 25, 2005)

I'm interested! Qualifications- been shooting for over 30 years, most of those with fingers. Switched to a release just under 1 year ago and am now using a back-tension release. I shoot 2x monthly with my family (12 yr old daughter on a Browning Micro Midas, 5 yr old son on Stacey Tom Thumb, 3 yr old is just starting to draw a Seneca, mom used to be a great shot and will hopefully resume shooting as the boys get older) at the local archery club (which web site, http://www.willowspringsarchery.com/, I manage). I've introduced several young people to the sport including Tait Avent (see site above under "Results"). Due to time, I don't do that much hunting, but neither do I have any hunting or other violations. The last driving ticket I got was in 1985. I make a living working on the family's ranch, working on guitars, and freelance writing. I'm also one of 2 elder/pastors at my church and do the bulk of the Sunday preaching.

Shooting-wise, I've always been in the 2% of finger shooters at whatever local shoot I was at, but switched to a release this past spring just to see what I could do. For me, archery is all about trying things out in order to become a better shooter, even if scores don't immediately reflect that improvement. Having just recently moved from a trigger-style wrist-strap release to a back-tension, I'm currently shooting in the top 5 at our club. My goal is to be a consistent challenger for the #1 spot. My other goal, equally as important, is to just have fun and use archery as a training tool for the bigger pictures of mental focus and discipline. Archery is a great family sport and particularly for my 5 yr old boy who has severe anemia and an enlarged spleen, both of which prevent him from participating in typical boy-sports.

I'd like to shoot a Rytera because a) no one up here in the High Plains shoots one, b) I like to try new things, c) they're sharp-looking bows. I shoot 50-60 lbs, 26.5" draw.

A shot of me taken last spring while I was working on my form, and a shot of my 5 yr old on our backyard range.


----------



## speedcam (Feb 23, 2006)

*hey captain........*

i'm curious... i know of a guy but would like to know one thing first.
what if he already shoots for Rytera?

is he out of your team?

speed


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

I vote for LeEarl and Dont.

Can I change my user name to First Leuitenant Fun Shine?


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

As usual another *very generous offer from Martin/Rytera*, some very awesome folks  Good luck to all who apply! Captain R you are going to have a very tough time choosing as there are many deserving people :thumb: 

Boone


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Come on Sage, jump on the train :shade: 

How can you say no to a smile like this. My daughter Mackenzie shooting her first 3D with a new Martin Tiger..


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Well what the heck...I have the same desire to shut OBT's piehole as you do(reference first thread )

You've seen my Captain pose...I expect one from you as well. My only problem is I can guarantee that I will not be at Lancaster. 

Here's some pics of me and my buddies have a great time!!! If you think I can roll with your crew...give me a holla. 


























Whoops...How'd that one get in there?:angel:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

im thinking about throwing my name in here,,,,,does that thing come with split limbs and a tec riser:noidea:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Directing traffic. I could do that.

I would vote for Ted (JawsDad).
A love for archery.
Always curious... be an excellent team member... true spirit of a shooter.

It's not the score. It's what's inside that counts.

May the beatings, um, I mean, interviews begin.

:attention


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> im thinking about throwing my name in here,,,,,does that thing come with split limbs and a tec riser:noidea:


In your case, I'd say it would likely come with a username change. 

Ib4Rytera is kinda catchy, don't you think?


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

I forgot to mention........... as OBT stated in the O-riginal announcement thread.............

The M4L / Rytera train is forking. 

That said............ By default............

I'm pleased to announce that Lug Nut, thenson, and jaws are the first 3 members of the National Rytera squad.

Please welcome them as members of the new Rytera team.

Others will be notified via PM and then announced on this thread.:shade: 

Obviously.......... we can't pick everyone. We do, however, thank you for your support.

I'm SPECTRE and I approved this message.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> In your case, I'd say it would likely come with a username change.
> 
> Ib4Rytera is kinda catchy, don't you think?


 that is kind of catchy,,,,hummmm


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

I always knew you had a little captain in ya' there Spec 

I'd like to throw a vote for Rack Tracker. John (Rack Tracker) supports archery and believes in family. I love to see the pics of his whole family participating in archery that he posts on AT. He truely loves bowhunting, and participates in target archery. He's a well rounded archer and family man that would be an asset to anyone looking for a good role model for their company.

On the personal side I have seen John reach out constantly to AT'ers in need. Lending them written support and advice, gifts, and the occasional bottle of wine  I met John the first time when I shot in Vegas last year and you couldn't ask for a nicer guy to share a cold one with.

I guarantee that Rack Tracker would be a super West coast representative for Rytera.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats guys!


N&B - without a doubt you deserve any and all nominations you receive. :thumb:

Jaws - You make an old guy proud.. Of course, I was only 3 or 4 when you spawned, but you done good kid... :wink:


----------



## ttripp (Jun 7, 2004)

HEY SPEC, CAN I SERIOUSLY NOMINATE SOMEONE????


if i can be so bold you have a north florida ******* that would fit right in with your crowd, with that being said i would like to nominate


FASST

i know travis cardin would represent rytera proudly, plus he's a hell of a good guy.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates guys...i kinda figured that would be the way it happens.......i also vote for LeEarl....but thats only one so there is still room for me.....gots to have a yankee on this team........


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

must i beg? not that iam oposed to it. just need to know the proceedure


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i do have some strong connections...........


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

soaker2000 said:


> must i beg? not that iam oposed to it. just need to know the proceedure


onya knees beatch.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i also have a couple volunteers for baggage handlers....


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> onya knees beatch.


yessum great hairy one


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

i might be able to get us a ride to the barn in that blue and white plane.......:shade: :shade:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Could I have your attention please.........

Hold on a minute........... bigger name on the other line.........


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Could I have your attention please.........
> 
> Hold on a minute........... bigger name on the other line.........


Bout time you took my call


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Bout time you took my call


nice try stickboy


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Could I have your attention please.........
> 
> Hold on a minute........... bigger name on the other line.........


Who is it. Pappa smurf.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

cutter10x said:


> i do have some strong connections...........


I call shotgun :shade:


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Pick me! After all, you were named after me!..


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

monty53 said:


> Pick me! After all, you were named after me!..


i vote for monty. he has merit and class. plus he aint no taller than the captain


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Hey if we could nominate someone I would like to nominate LeEarl, he's always giving out info and helping others on here, seems his name is attached to almost every tuning thread. And from what I heard he even put out a great tuning video (even though I have not seen it yet) but saw the sticky. He would make a Great Addition for the TEAM.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Here's a real life Rytera guy.. :wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Im selling Captain chairs,,,you know the kind you can pump up and down...
if anyones interested or knows someone that may be interested let me know...:darkbeer:


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

I'd love to be on the squad. I've represented multiple products/companies in the cycling industry, bike shops, Camelbak, Spy Optics, Nuke Proof Wheels, Specialized Bikes and a few others. 

I'm new to this sport and have just become a junkie and am training all winter in order to be respectable at matches this summer. As a bonus, I'm pretty sure that I can get my neighbor to represent you as well. She comes from a family of archers, has had 3 videos on CMT, is in the process of becoming the MC for a country music show that is the country counterpart to Rockstar, she just shot a record buck antelope with her bow, and has participated in a celebrity archery shoot. Her husband may be a good fit as well, he' super active in the archery community, and an avid hunter. By the way, here is a pic of my neighbor. PM me if you're interested and I can set the wheels in motion.

Thanks.

Corbett


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

cdmorten said:


> I'd love to be on the squad. I've represented multiple products/companies in the cycling industry, bike shops, Camelbak, Spy Optics, Nuke Proof Wheels, Specialized Bikes and a few others.
> 
> I'm new to this sport and have just become a junkie and am training all winter in order to be respectable at matches this summer. As a bonus, I'm pretty sure that I can get my neighbor to represent you as well. She comes from a family of archers, has had 3 videos on CMT, is in the process of becoming the MC for a country music show that is the country counterpart to Rockstar, she just shot a record buck antelope with her bow, and has participated in a celebrity archery shoot. Her husband may be a good fit as well, he' super active in the archery community, and an avid hunter. By the way, here is a pic of my neighbor. PM me if you're interested and I can set the wheels in motion.
> 
> ...


Shes in.:shade:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Im selling Captain chairs,,,you know the kind you can pump up and down...
> if anyones interested or knows someone that may be interested let me know...:darkbeer:


That might be a great investment for all the sitdowns we will be bringin to all the other shooters. If you don't mind, just bring your own :wink:


----------



## Boone (Jun 13, 2003)

The Heck with Corbett take her captain ..pleeeeass!!!


----------



## cdmorten (Nov 23, 2006)

I thought so...of course this is unbeknownst to her, but I think she'll do it. Shes into it. 




Silver Dingo said:


> Shes in.:shade:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I would like to get my name on the list.

I started shooting when I was 6-years-old. My father and I use to have a pro shop for 10 years in south ga and we were a Martin Pro Series dealer. I have been shooting Martins for nearly 20 years, since the late '80s with 1 year exception. 

Currently I am shooting a Rytera Triad helping out the GA sales rep Randy Hansen who can vouch for me. I compete in the ASA shoots as well as local tournaments. I have been a staff shooter for the local pro shop 3 years now. 

I post a lot on AT with regards to Martin/Rytera questions as well as the Martin Tech site.

I have three children, one who is 5-years-old and shoots with me all the time.

DarrinM and OBT met me at the chickn' coup in GA and OBT knows I let him win the turkey shoot since it was his first time and we didn't want to hurt his feelings.

Bowsmith and JC280 also personally know me and can vouch for me.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

pick me, pick me........I'll stand beside you and make you look tall! Unless of course I have a taller box.

Started bow hunting in 1978.........and now I'm finally able to shoot when and where I want. If my wife gives me the OK! 
I've taken many youngsters and young men on their first hunt where they actually made their first kill.

I'll settle for sorting through the pictures of all the beautiful women that will be sending you naughty pictures trying to get your attention. 

Seriously, good luck with your onerous task.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Silver Dingo said:


> Shes in.:shade:


Of course a private interview would still be in order................. merely a formality and all...........   


However, R4L would like to welcome............ Doc (from team M4L since we're doing our own thing now..........


And also............... LeEarl.

Please join me in welcoming these awesome folks into the fold.



Please continue to post up. More additions to follow.

Here's the team as it stands now..........

Nuts and Bolts
jaws
thenson
Doc
LeEarl


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*The Rytera team...*



SPECTRE said:


> I forgot to mention........... as OBT stated in the O-riginal announcement thread.............
> 
> The M4L / Rytera train is forking.
> 
> ...


Wow is about all I can say... I'm really excited and will do my best to make the Rytera team proud...

is this going to be a fun year or what?

thanks,
thenson


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Of course a private interview would still be in order................. merely a formality and all...........
> 
> 
> However, R4L would like to welcome............ Doc (from team M4L since we're doing our own thing now..........
> ...


Shes gotta do the dingo sniff text before shes allowed a private interview Mont.:shade:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

SPECTRE check your PMs.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great pick with LeEarl.

Before I picked up his DVD I was afraid to adjust the draw weight on my bow. Heck, now mine is in pieces on my desk most of the time.. Wait, maybe that's not a good thing...  :wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Of course a private interview would still be in order................. merely a formality and all...........
> 
> 
> However, R4L would like to welcome............ Doc (from team M4L since we're doing our own thing now..........
> ...


Excellent choices, SPECTRE!

LeEarl has been a long time solid AT contributer, and Doc...well...let's just say he has quite the "eye" for good archery equipment and ethics.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Please join me in welcoming these awesome folks into the fold.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you know you need security.... :wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

thenson said:


> Wow is about all I can say... I'm really excited and will do my best to make the Rytera team proud...
> 
> is this going to be a fun year or what?
> 
> ...


Same goes for me. This is going to be a fun year. I can't wait to see who else makes the team.... Thanks Captain Rytera, Rytera and Martin Archery for this great team. Let the games begin :shade:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

Nuts and Bolts
jaws
thenson
Doc
LeEarl

congrats to you all...you will make a fine team!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Excellent choices, SPECTRE!
> 
> LeEarl has been a long time solid AT contributer, and Doc...well...let's just say he has quite the "eye" for good archery equipment and ethics.


Thanks Recordkeeper, and yes I have been here from the start of AT. Seem like yesterday, but boy have things changed for the better :thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dontpunchit said:


> Nuts and Bolts
> jaws
> thenson
> Doc
> ...


You guys know this man won the Martin man contest don't you?, voted on by the ladies. :shade:


----------



## ridgerunner (Jun 24, 2003)

Nuts and Bolts
jaws
thenson
Doc
LeEarl

Way to go guys congratulations! Now...who is the lady going to be? You know you gotta have an Archery babe on the team!


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

A big thank you to Rytera Archery for the opportunity...we definitely have some heavy hitters on the team...can a team be made up of all "Ringers"? 
Congrats to my fellow team-mates, I look forward to shooting and working with you to better the sport and those that believe in us:thumb:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Since we are now on the team, do we get to at least sit in on the interviews for the female team members :shade: Only sound fair........ I mean, all we would do is sit there and watch :wink:


----------



## practice-more (Nov 10, 2005)

*Win or Loose, I will shoot!*

I grew up with archery being a big part of my life. I have often wondered if my first words were not "dad, wanna go shoot"
Since those days I have continued to shoot, and take pride in helping others experience the sport. I have helped with kids leagues, our college program here at NDSU, along with spending a lot of my free time at the local club.

Here is an essay I wrote a few years back (true) that shows my take on hunting, family, and live.


Memories

I was raised in a family where hunting and the great outdoors were, well you might say, as important as breathing itself. Not only did it bring our whole family together, it has given me a very strong set of values and disciplines that I will carry with me throughout my life. Unfortunately many people never get to experience the thrills of the wilderness.
This is why those of us who do hunt need to take on the responsibility of introducing the great outdoors to less fortunate individuals who just never have a chance. We must show them not necessarily the harvesting of game, but simply the sounds and smells of nature itself. This may sound strange coming from a senior in high school, and even stranger when I say that this adventure took place when I was only thirteen. Not my adventure either, but one I helped make special for someone else.
It started one Saturday with a conversation concerning my morning bow hunt. While sitting in the family bakery with my grandparents, we discussed the deer we had been seeing and our weekend hunting plans. Our conversation was overheard by a young lady who waitressed for my grandparents at the time. She paused for a moment to tell me how she had always wanted to go bow hunting, and how nobody would take her. That was all I needed to hear; I was committed. That night I set to work getting a tree stand harness and a few other essentials. She would find a set of camouflage clothes for herself.
That following Thursday seemed to take weeks to arrive, for me anyway, and I’m sure even longer for her. When the day arrived, she showed up on my front door wearing camouflage clothes four sizes too big and a smile to match. Just a quick four wheeler ride and a short walk away was a homemade ladder stand with a platform big enough for two.
Away we went. On that ride she proudly told me how she had not put on any makeup or even any hairspray because her mother told her the smell would scare the deer away. Next was a quarter mile walk to the stand, time enough for me to go over the basics. First how it was important to be careful, to BE QUIET, and finally it was all about having fun. On the way in to the stand I couldn’t help but notice how perfect a day it was. Deer or no deer it was going to be a great afternoon. It was about fifty-five degrees; the sun was shining and there was a gentle breeze from the north-west. I must also mention that I had a new hunting partner even more excited than I was. It was exactly the kind of day that demands a person to step back and to look at what is important in life. That day the most important thing to me was to make the hunt special and memorable for my new friend.
There we were, just sitting with the whole woods to ourselves. I was definitely surprised at how still and quiet she was. She sat so proudly atop a camouflage five gallon bucket; it was as if she were sitting on a throne. At first there was not much to watch except the birds and squirrels. After hours of waiting and a little bit of giggling, she tapped my knee. I could tell just by the look on her face that it was a deer. Not wanting to scare it, I never even turned to see it. Her face glowed with excitement and simply seeing that was better than seeing any deer. Though the deer never stopped, nor came close enough for her to make out whether it was a buck or a doe; it didn’t matter. For a split second my hunter’s instinct kicked in, and I thought I would have to cover her mouth to keep her from calling for it to come back, but she only smiled.
As the sun set and the cool breeze blew, I glanced across at my newly found friend. Her cheeks may have been rosy and her nose crisp, but that smile not only warmed her heart but fulfilled mine. At dark we climbed down, but not before she thought we needed to dance in the stand. Isn’t it strange what seeing a deer will do to some people? As we went home she could not stop talking about how she had seen the deer before I did, and when I told her that I never saw it, she felt pretty important, and rightfully so. That whole next week she told all of the other employees at the bakery how she had gotten to go hunting with the baker’s grandson. Of course it had benefits for me too. Every time I walked in the back door she would come running over and give me a hug, and when you are thirteen that is a pretty big thing. Yes, I had done my job. 
Sitting at home that night I thought about what the day had meant. It was definitely a hunt that I would always remember. I had helped to make someone else’s day special, but it was more than that. Even though I thought about it for many years, I never came up with an answer until now. Sitting here writing I realized that that was my way of giving an experience to other people just as someone had once done for me. That someone was my dad, who passed away just a year before this hunt took place. It was my way of carrying on the tradition of helping people fulfill their dreams, much as he did for me. Thanks, Dad, for the values, the discipline and, most of all, the memories.

A tribute to
Bruce C. Tromberg


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> Since we are now on the team, do we get to at least sit in on the interviews for the female team members :shade: Only sound fair........ I mean, all we would do is sit there and watch :wink:


Are you doing swim suit interviews too:wink: 
If you do, then I am putting in my application:tongue:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

woooo hoooo!

welcome aboard to all the team members...
jaws
thenson
Doc
LeEarl


I'm sure the cap'n has great things in mind for 2007 and beyond.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Congratulations guys, you will all do a great job!! 5 down, 5 to go!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations guys. Now you boys put captain on a pedestal so you look up to him.:tongue:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rytera team...*



ridgerunner said:


> Nuts and Bolts
> jaws
> thenson
> Doc
> ...


What a great team so far... I'm so excited about the new Rytera bows. I hear there will be a few new models so it should be an exciting year...

2007 is already starting to look like a great year.

thenson


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Congrats to all...looking forward to seeing ya'll on the range!!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> You guys know this man won the Martin man contest don't you?, voted on by the ladies. :shade:



that's right


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Nort sure what the qualifications are to become R4L but I'd like to nominate my son Michijunior. What you would be getting is a 12 yr old boy that absolutely loves the sport of archery and hunting. He darn near sleeps with his Martin Jaguar and would give everyone the biggest smile you have ever seen if chosen for such a lofty position in the archery world. Here's a few pictures of him in action.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats to the team so far!! Looks like a great start.

I am thinking that Sage must be taken not to be picked? He is great AT person, and I am sure great in person also.

Cap, would love a chance to be on the team. Spreadin joy and grabbin crispies all over the left coast.....


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

I do not know weither to congradulate some of you or sick the law on you, Silly train robbers I mean train jumpers:sad: I am going to mis not seeing you guys in the party room but I guess all children have to grow up and head out on their own sometime, and at least you are heading in the right direction.:teeth:  :darkbeer: 

WELCOME and CONGRATS To

LeEarl 
Doc 
Jaws
thenson
nuts & bolts


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

And thanks for the opportunity, Martin/Rytera and AT!!!!!


----------



## reylamb (Feb 5, 2003)

All I know is this.......you better hurry up and post my name before the ink dries on the other contract....................................otherwise I might just have to send an owl your way.......

Plus.......how many other folks can say they touched your woody?????????


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> Well it seems like you need to have some West Coast Coverage here.
> 
> So I submit my Exhibit A: The Tracker Girls and I after the 3-D League at Sonoma County Bowmen. If this picture isn't worth a thousand words, I don't know what is. If you ain't smiling, you are doing somethin' wrong...
> 
> ...





Hey Captain!!!!!!!! Not that I have any pull around here..............but if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to put my vote in for John aka RackTracker. Not sure if you have ever met this man in person, but believe me when I tell you that he is exactly what you are looking for.


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Congratulations guys....looks like a great team so far!!!!


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Racktracker is a hunter...................................


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

RackTracker shoots at targets too.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

I was in the running for the first Rytera team and had a few votes from some of the people here but just never herd back from OBT. I sure could have used that bow too. Oh well maybe this time will work out. Captin don't judge a person by the pics you have seen!! ( If OBT showed them to you) Its all about fun and whats right.

Congrat to everybody so far.


sjb3


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Not to mention that RackTracker helped me OWN BillyRay in Vegas............you said you wanted someone fun right????


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Ok I have to say Rack Tracker is one of the best beer drinker around Know this guy is Golden he has it going on he can keep up with the rest of ya! And he is a good boy gee he can rope a cow what better man can ya ask for the job! Rack;s got my vote!:hug: Oh and did I mention he is good looking! Just ask us girls:chortle: :aniangel: Where angles here in Idaho ya know!


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Oh and he is easy going and can take a slap on the arse!


----------



## longerbow66 (Feb 1, 2006)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Hey Captain!!!!!!!! Not that I have any pull around here..............but if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to put my vote in for John aka RackTracker. Not sure if you have ever met this man in person, but believe me when I tell you that he is exactly what you are looking for.


Oh ya never showed me this pick of the CowBoy poet! Dang to bad he and I are married oh did I just say that


----------



## damnyankee (Oct 4, 2002)

GV Doc Holiday gets my vote, those pics are the best.:darkbeer:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

hey what about that dietmar guy hes pretty good:shade:


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

*Genuflection*

Spectre or Capitano,

Do you need a bowhunting addict on the team?

I aint to shabby on the rubber animals either.

Besides, my wife says that I'm handsomely stunning. :monster: 

I'm over six foot though. Does that DQ me automatically.  

I hate to grovel, but.........


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> hey what about that dietmar guy hes pretty good:shade:


sorry forgot he has a record in canada(more than one)


----------



## martin c (Sep 15, 2006)

Congrats to all the new R4L members.

Martin C


----------



## loujo61 (Apr 29, 2005)

AKDoug said:


> I always knew you had a little captain in ya' there Spec


That explains those low tourny scores.


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

It looks like there are some very qualified candidates on this site:thumb:
Post up and stake your claim to a seat on the R4L Train:darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Doc said:


> A big thank you to Rytera Archery for the opportunity...we definitely have some heavy hitters on the team...can a team be made up of all "Ringers"?
> Congrats to my fellow team-mates, I look forward to shooting and working with you to better the sport and those that believe in us:thumb:


Doc if you're worried about a team of ringers...have the captain pick me I'll make sure you're not full of them.:chortle:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

If I were to make this team,

I feel like I would be head and shoulders above the rest of the team mates.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> If I were to make this team,
> 
> I feel like I would be head and shoulders above the rest of the team mates.


Yes, you would,
but I would be a close 2nd.


----------



## Maybee-R (May 15, 2006)

I wont stand in the way but if you need a sub. if someone is sick and cant go I will be your backup man. Maybee-R ytera


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> If I were to make this team,
> 
> I feel like I would be head and shoulders above the rest of the team mates.



That's only because you are Shaq's brotha from anotha motha...... 

But you won't make the team for the same reason I won't........

YOU ARE A DARKSIDER.

Although our ECP membership should give us some perks....


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's only because you are Shaq's brotha from anotha motha......
> 
> But you won't make the team for the same reason I won't........
> 
> ...


Hey being a DARKSIDER is a good point incase anyone needs protection.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates LeEarl.....you had my vote.......and to all the rest...


----------



## crhye250r (Oct 27, 2005)

I don't currently own a Rytera, I actually shoot a Hoyt. I am very interested in the Rytera/Martin line, and I would love the opportunity to represent such a seemingly awesome company. 

Archery is my release (no pun intended). I shoot as much as my schedule allows, and I use the time to build relationships with my family and friends. My dad and I (was at the recent AT Evansville Barn shoot with me) hit alot of 3ds this summer and it has grown into a love for both of us. 

With regards to archery as a whole I am a relative newcomer. I have only been shooting somewhat seriously for about two years. An opportunity like this would mean the world to me, and allow me to build my skills by shooting with some of the fantastic talent of the team so far. Thank you very much, and I appreciate your consideration.


Clay


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Hey Captain!!!!!!!! Not that I have any pull around here..............but if you wouldn't mind, I'd like to put my vote in for John aka RackTracker. Not sure if you have ever met this man in person, but believe me when I tell you that he is exactly what you are looking for.


Have to add another endorsement for RT.. he's good man... and I think an awesome choice for the R4L team... You'll be missin out if you don't pick him...

Now Spec.. I know he's tall, and that's gonna be a little unsettling for ya.. but put you height aside.. (oh.. you already did!! :chortle: ) and pick with yer heart... :thumb: :wink:

:darkbeer:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

grey eagle on this train to??????????


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*Captain R ... Please please pick me*

How about a little southern flavor on the R4L train .... here are a couple of pics of shooting form and ability .. Not saying it is always this good or if it is even good at all but hey I love to shoot and have a good time ... what can I say ....plus an added element of a personal body guard if ya ever need one ... 6 ft 7 right at 300 .... hey I can take some hits as well as dish em if needed ... lol


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

I think Sage would be a great choice.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

It Is Time For The Ulitmate Nomination
Dingo On Ya Train:


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Soak...Onyabike.


----------



## OD_Crew (Dec 22, 2004)

I would like to introduce myself: I am Scott from Chandler, AZ. 39yo 
I know what it takes to be on a team. To coordinate efforts between the factory and different events. I shoot(guns) for 3 different companies. POF USA, Cavalry Arms and Ergo Grip. I get sponsored to shoot matches and go to trade shows. 
My back ground is Customer Service. I have a very flexible schedule and definately have loyalty. 
I would love to shoot 3D/target or hunt with this fantastic team. Thank you for your time.
Scott Milkovich


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

nuts&bolts said:


> I help with our free monthly archery lesson program to the general public.
> The program has just hit the 2000 mark, i.e., over 2000 students
> over the past 4 years.
> 
> ...


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> nuts&bolts said:
> 
> 
> > I help with our free monthly archery lesson program to the general public.
> ...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

cutter10x said:


> grey eagle on this train to??????????


Grey Eagle is DEFINITELY on the train!..... which car we are not sure of 

At this point, I am a restricted free agent................ meaning that I'm open to the highest bidder  within the Walla Walla camp.

Negotiations at present appear to be weighted towards the Martin lineup....... but nothing is signed yet 

And that's the long.......... and the short of it 

My votes for Spec's team....... a HEAVILY weighted vote for JD fortune (Jawsdad), we need Teddy on the team  And, as I may be vacating the post of Rytera's token Canuck...... I'll give props to Reed and H.M. Murdoch, two of my finest countrymen :canada:

Some exciting times here, I'm looking forward to welcoming in some more teammates to the M4L movement... the coming weeks will be fun


----------



## boomer61 (Oct 22, 2006)

Not sure if Canadians qualify for this but if so I'm interested. I have been hunting and shooting a bow since I was old enough too. I have only shot Martin Bows and love the company. I have never been in trouble with the law in fact thats what I do for a living I'm in Law enforcement. I would love to promote this great sport in Canada, and where I live there are no Martin Dealers, this would give me a chance to promote Martin in my neck of the woods.

Hope to here from you


James Wilson


----------



## Cheeseburger (May 4, 2003)

How bout an old lefty that loves to have fun and laugh at others as well as himself. You dont see many Rytera bows in this area, This could be a good opportunity for ya! (and me too) I wanna riiiiiide thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaat traaaaaaaaaaaaaiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiinnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnn! And momma says I look the bestest in red, you do have a red shirt don't ya huh?--Cheese


----------



## FallFever (Mar 8, 2003)

Well I didn't submit my name for M4L but here goes for Rytera.

I have been an avid Archer and Bowhunter for 27yrs. In those years I have worked for a number of Pro-shops in both sales and maintenance. I have also been either a co-op shooter or regular staff shooter for PSE, BowTech ( before TEAM BOWTECH existed ) and Darton. I have also been a Moderator on AT for approx. 2 yrs. now and have thoroughly enjoyed the opportunity to help other members. I currently own Fall Fever Sports, a small business that I operate out of my home selling Hunting and Archery supplies. I have most recently been hired by ASAT camouflage as the Sales Rep. for the state of Wisconsin. Being in this position will allow me to represent and help promote the sport even farther. It would be an honor and privilege to promote Rytera along the way. 

While I do not shoot as many tournaments or leagues as I once did, I am still very deeply involved with the promotion of the sport and really enjoy talking with and meeting people who share this common interest.

Thanks,
FF

Best of Luck to everyone !!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I don't think Im elgible as a mod but I'll be an unofficial team member of R4L even if Im not on the team, AT has been a home for me on the net and an awesome place to hang out with awesome people. Great choices on the team so far, and a huge thanks to Martin/Rytera Archery for being so generous, this place is 2nd to NONE!! '94


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I just might have to get a recliner for the train. Being so far up north it might be a long ride, but I am ready :wink:

Now all we have to do is get the Bullet train together with the M4L train and see where it leads us.

Keep them tickets coming, the train is not full yet :shade:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

ttripp said:


> HEY SPEC, CAN I SERIOUSLY NOMINATE SOMEONE????
> 
> 
> if i can be so bold you have a north florida ******* that would fit right in with your crowd, with that being said i would like to nominate
> ...


:embara: :noidea: :first: :wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

PS Tracy

Your bribe check is in the mail.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Grey Eagle said:


> Grey Eagle is DEFINITELY on the train!..... which car we are not sure of
> 
> At this point, I am a restricted free agent................ meaning that I'm open to the highest bidder  within the Walla Walla camp.
> 
> ...



Thanks Eagle.. :wink: In my maturing process I wanted to be just like Jaws. Now that I've almost achieved that (had the same bow setup at least), now I want to be just like you.. :becky:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll 2nd Fasst's nomination heck he helped get Michael Waddell to chat with us!! '94


----------



## archerykid629 (May 18, 2003)

*Rytera Team......*

I'll throw my name in. I've been shooting for about 12 years now. I love all types of archery. Especially the "helping new archers get started part" of the game. I am currently shooting a Bullet X for flying Arrow Sports here in New York. I put it up for sale to make room for new toy, but I'll hang on to it if I need too. I am actually looking forward to seeing what 07' has to bring. I am a very friendly and fun loving person... Just ask JAWS, I even let him beat me a few times:teeth: So please Captain Rytera give the KID some consideration...


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

*And.....*

Would I have to shoot my Rytera Bullet-X, my Martin Scepter 4, or shoot one in each hand and draw with my teeth?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

fasst said:


> Would I have to shoot my Rytera Bullet-X, my Martin Scepter 4, or shoot one in each hand and draw with my teeth?



Have you ever seen that gal who arches her back and shoots with her feet?? thats gonna be you!! :darkbeer: '94


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*I love archery and having fun.*

I would love to considered, I'm broke, and haven't gotten a new bow since 2003, but I still love to shoot. And antone who's ever shot with me knows they have to consentrate, because I always make them laugh when they're trying to shoot. Here's some photos from the last R100, some serious, some fun...






























Fingers crossed,
Ben


----------



## cath8r (Jan 17, 2003)

Alright Spec. 
Heres your chance. Sign me up. A Syrup Sucker from the Maple Kingdoms 'Dirty South'. 
I can vouch that GreyEagle and H.M. Murdoch are good guys. They both shoot their Martins well. I'm sure that Murdoch will aid in your quest for North American domination, if chosen.
But I can honestly say that I am FAAARRRRRRR more handsome and charming and I help teach the kids and some adults at the local sportsmans club.
I can help spread some M4L cheer here in the land of maple donuts. 
Have you been invited to the TIT yet?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

beenfarr said:


>



 


YOU TWO GET A ROOM! :becky:


----------



## two_shoes (Mar 15, 2006)

Captain, my captain,

My name is Judson Knowles. Here is a list of my qualifications or lack there of. 
1) I have no idea what Vegas is like (archery style anyway) as I haven't been ... yet.... 
2) I just started shooting this year. 
3) I have been able to compete in 2 3D events and the indoor 3D at my local shop (I won my flight, the 6th of 7). 
4) My local shop (Arrow Dynamics in Ft. Collins) knows my family by name. 
In all reality though about the only 2 things I could bring to the table is my fun loving attitude and I travel extensively for my work. I travel across the USA fixing power plants. I get to meet a lot of people and have found numerous archers in my travels. It wouldn't be hard to bring a bow along with me to most places. Here is a pic that best describes my sense of fun..... Please note that I'm on the right and my boss on the left. He's pretty big so I tell everyone that the sign is an 8.5 x 11" sheet of paper.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*well I would also like to apply*

Well here goes nothing, I would like to apply as well please.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*I'm trying to post some pics here so here we go*

hope this works!


----------



## AToM (Oct 29, 2006)

pick me, i love to shoot, tri cities resident, martin, i mean rytera, proud.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*well*

well I guess that it is not going to work but there pics of me shooting on AT from the IBO Indoor worlds and local 3-d shoots as well as my back yard!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Lug Nut and LeEarl are great assets and would really shine in this position... I have read alot from both of them and LeEarl has done good things with these dvds. I don't think you can go wrong with theses guys!!!

Here is my short bio... 31 y/o male that loves this sport. I love to shoot 3D and am currently exploring the indoor scene. (Those 3 and 5 spot targets are not as easy to hit as one might think.) I manage a shop here in Montana and am learning more and more each day. I love to get youngsters started and people that think they can't shoot a bow. I love it when they start pounding the center after just a few ends. I am married with two children. We belong to our local archery club (The Electric City Archers) and spend the spring and summer traveling around to the club shoots and the Montana State 3D. I am going to attend the Montana State Indoor, Field, and Target as well as the State 3D again this year. I am very personable and truly enjoy others company. I love to bowhunt, and just shoot. I am trying to get to the next level and become as competitive as I can. I am currently attempting to convert my old Cheetah into a fury cammed 3d slaying machine. I would love to put Montana on the Martin/Rytera map and represent my fellow Montanans at Redding this year if I can swing it. Thanks guys for giving us this chance!!!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is another...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

And one more...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is an indoor pic...


----------



## Norwegian Woods (Apr 23, 2006)

EASTON94 said:


> Have you ever seen that gal who arches her back and shoots with her feet?? thats gonna be you!! :darkbeer: '94


I second that. That should be the demands for him to become a team member:wink: 
What about that girl that does it? I nominate her:tongue:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

if your taking mods....ill vote for fasst and easton......:shade: .that is unless there taking up my spot:shade: :shade: ...sorry guys....:shade: :shade:...im sure you guys would be ahead of me though..   ..


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

no doubt you need a unit on board this train.....wheres OBS...........


----------



## Jose Boudreaux (Oct 18, 2003)

my martin with crackers' strings looks good...but I prefer my captains over 5'0" and they must weigh at least 30lbs more than me :teeth:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Woohoo!


I counter-nominate Easton! :shade: :teeth:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

hey Fasst..why don't you nominate me....I don't want to sound desperate to join so the begging would look better if someone with your clout was to nominate me.:teeth: 




Then I could finally retire my old Proline.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

goofy2788 said:


> hey Fasst..why don't you nominate me....I don't want to sound desperate to join so the begging would look better if someone with your clout was to nominate me.:teeth:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aww....heck, I nominate goofy too!!! He thinks I have clout  

And once again goofy, GET YER BUTT BACK DOWN TO ORLANDO......we are heading out this morning to go there for a week, andI have a 2 yr. old Princess who sure wants to hug ya'!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OK.....after reading and following this thread....

I have come to a conclusion...... 

Good ole' Spec has made a few good choices.....:darkbeer: 

Congrats to those already choosen for the squad......the rest of you are really giving it your all......you want to be on the squad......but.......

WHY? Why do you want or desreve to be picked over the next guy or gal? :noidea: 

Heck Captin needs good people, good shooters, good reps and on top of that he needs people that know how to have a good time........

I really enjoy seeing kids shoot and helping them learn to shoot.....but how does posting pics of your kids shooting promote YOU Having fun? I am confussed here.:confused3: Are you trying to make the team...or are you trying to get your kid a spot.....

Now.....don't take this the wrong way guys.....but if you were trying to get a spot with any other company would you really send them pics of your kids shooting? Would you tell us about your neighbor who sings????? These spaces are very limited and you really need to step your game up to get off the bench..... 

If you really want to ride the train......you need to show that YOU really want it. There are limited seats left....:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Besides NOBODY has fun like the man that should get the last spot on the train........

Oh Spec did you think that I forgot.....I nominate my boy, your boy, everyones boy......Mr.Wu TANG Style himself......

I can just hear him now....AAAWWWW PICKLES


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I always have fun BH!! I shoot a lot of 3-d in this area, and try to shoot in a different group everytime so that I can meet more folks in the sport. I always try to help Rytera/Martin/AT get bigger in this area, it still amazes me the folks that ask me what AT is when I go to a shoot!! '94


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

WOW archery even has band wagon jumpers.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*He gave me the slip*



JawsDad said:


> YOU TWO GET A ROOM! :becky:


No, right after dinner he said he had to go get a pack of smokes, and I haven't seen him since :angry:  . 

Ben


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

to be totally honest martin/rytera are pretty much none exsistent in my area.......couple here and there.....not much exposure....id like to change that............


----------



## shooter92 (May 25, 2004)

I don't know if i'm a prospect or not, but im having fun!! I like what you said about having fun. Way too many people forgot why we all started doing this to begin with. I'm not posting top scores because I do't have time to practice, but the fun never quits.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Reading through here I noticed and really thought about what Brown hornet said....What would make anyone chose me...Heck I'm not sure myself why someone would want me to join a team...am I the best shot, NO! Do I compete on a religious basis, NO! Do I arrow the biggest bucks, NO! But what I do is enjoy every minute that I spend shooting, tuneing working and helping others with their bows and archery in general. Since I started shooting I've help get my cousin, my wife, and a couple of friends started as well. This past summer I finally got over my fear of not being good enough and went and competed in my first competition...Yep I proved once and for all that I still have a long way to go to become a seriously competitive archer. I also learned something more important then that....I can talk smack with the best of them, may not have the skills to back it up but.....:shade: 

Honestly do I deserve to be on this team based on my prior archery history...No. But if given the chance I will try to prove that it was not a mistake to appoint me.

So now at this point I would get on my knees and beg The Captain for a spot...the only problem with that is I would still be alittle taller and that just wouldn't look right.:wink: :chortle:


----------



## nub. (Mar 13, 2004)

Personally, I like seeing the pics of kids. It shows me a couple of things,

Members thinking ahead about the sport of Archery. If we are to grow as a sport, we need these young ones to join the ranks. 

Members thinking about someone other than themselves period. Very unselfish act in my opinion.

Please Martin/Ryteria/Spectre, chose some from the A.T. ranks who is deserving and not so predictable. Some of these members open up themselves with very fitting resumes, only to be over looked in favor of the Archery Talk poster child.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

nub. said:


> Personally, I like seeing the pics of kids. It shows me a couple of things,
> 
> Members thinking ahead about the sport of Archery. If we are to grow as a sport, we need these young ones to join the ranks.
> 
> ...


NOw if you like seeing pics of kids I can show you a couple of my girls shooting for the first time.:smile:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

nub. said:


> Personally, I like seeing the pics of kids. It shows me a couple of things,
> 
> Members thinking ahead about the sport of Archery. If we are to grow as a sport, we need these young ones to join the ranks.
> 
> ...


I agree with nub,
There are people on here that gives themselves to helping to helping others on here especially the kids. They are the ones that put on events for kids and adults to promote the sport not themselves. If you know someone that maybe teaches others on a regular basis and expect nothing in return nominate them. For if it was not for those donating their time and energy to this sport a lot of us would not be in it.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

fingershooter1 said:


> I agree with nub,
> There are people on here that gives themselves to helping to helping others on here especially the kids. They are the ones that put on events for kids and adults to promote the sport not themselves. If you know someone that maybe teaches others on a regular basis and expect nothing in return nominate them. For if it was not for those donating their time and energy to this sport a lot of us would not be in it.


Excellant point....Unfortunetly I'm not so sure of anyone in my area that fits that mold...except maybe JimC..and he's a freakcurver!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Good pictures and shooters so far here. I am glad to see so many ready to ride the Train - 'Come on ride the train, and ride it.... WoooWoo'

This is going to be a great ride this year. Keep post guys and gals :thumbs_up


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Good pictures and shooters so far here. I am glad to see so many ready to ride the Train - 'Come on ride the train, and ride it.... WoooWoo'
> 
> This is going to be a great ride this year. Keep post guys and gals :thumbs_up


Congrats on making the team LeEarl, I'm sure you'll be a great addition to the Rytera team!!!



Now if only they would chose me


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

goofy2788 said:


> Excellant point....Unfortunetly I'm not so sure of anyone in my area that fits that mold...except maybe JimC..and he's a freakcurver!!!


It doesn't have to be someone in your area. It could be someone on here you know that does that on a regular basis.


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

fingershooter1 said:


> It doesn't have to be someone in your area. It could be someone on here you know that does that on a regular basis.


I do know of a few however they don't frequent here anymore. :sad:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Heres a pic of Billrollins, hes having a bit of trouble posting pics, so I figured I'd give him a hand.


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

I nominate GOT LUCKY.

She attends lots of tournaments, and is a trememdous supporter of archery and AT.

Thus far in 2006, that I am aware of, she shot in Vegas, Lancaster, the NAA Indoor Nationals in Macon, GA, the NFAA Indoor Nationals in Louisville, Pittsburgh, two 900 rounds in Alabama, leagues in Charlotte and Rockingham, NC, and various barn shoots and smackdowns.

She handles herself in a most professional and dignified manner at all these events, and is still able to have fun and make everyone feel welcome. She is a huge supporter of archery overall and is very supportive of JOAD and beginners.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

C'mon Captin R.... You know you need some personal protection from all of the mud slinging that is going to go on around here ... lol ... you could hide behind me .... like I said b4 at 6 ft 7 ... 300 lbs ... you would easily fit behind me to hide from them ... 

Do I appear to be begging ???? That would be the image I was shooting for anyway ... 


FINGERS CROSSED ... Toes TOO !!!!


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Where is GOT LUCKY??? I nominate her also!!!


----------



## vandal44 (Mar 26, 2005)

*I am disappointed*

I thought there would be a few more people from the state of Washington, Oregon, and Idaho applying for something like this, since Martin Archery is in are own backyard. I think Martin makes a fine shooting bow, I would have one in my hands if there was a Pro shop around here that carried a good selection. I went to the Martin factory on Monday to pick Joel C. brain about the Slayer Extreme but it was his day off. I will try and hook up with him on my next trip to Walla Walla for business.

I would like to see someone from the Northwest represent Martin. Best of luck to all that apply and those that get chosen. I would like to see Havi make the team he always willing to help other.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I sure would like to be part of the Rytera team, and I couldn't think of any better team mate than Got Lucky. The lady epitomizes class and southern style. I know Spectre has seen her in action at the famous CD shoot. I have video evidence of that! Thank you Bill Hayman.

And I have to give a nod to vandal44, a fellow University of Idaho Alumni! I think if you talk with this fellow you will find he is a quality individual. Believe me we learned to have fun in the Palouse hills of Northern Idaho.

I'm thinking a "Pro's Vs. Joes" type Football game Vs. the M4Lers......
Captain Spec, between the two of us we can block and open holes in the defense for you to dart in and out of. I'd say we could sit down those boys and girls no problem..... 

I'm kicking off my public campaign today. I've started on a "baby kissing and hand shaking tour" (I did this in reverse at first and it didn't go over well!)


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

vandal44 said:


> I thought there would be a few more people from the state of Washington, Oregon, and Idaho applying for something like this, since Martin Archery is in are own backyard. I think Martin makes a fine shooting bow, I would have one in my hands if there was a Pro shop around here that carried a good selection. I went to the Martin factory on Monday to pick Joel C. brain about the Slayer Extreme but it was his day off. I will try and hook up with him on my next trip to Walla Walla for business.
> 
> I would like to see someone from the Northwest represent Martin. Best of luck to all that apply and those that get chosen. I would like to see Havi make the team he always willing to help other.


Hey you forgot the purtiest state in the northwest... Montana. :wink: I am surprised however that there are not more folks from my neck of the woods applying for one of these coveted slots.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*What the heckle ......*

I'll get my name in the hat as well ...... nothing better to add to the this great team than another CanuckleHead:teeth: 

After a long heal, I'm getting back in the Indoors game ..... Vegas scores are guud, but I'm sure you'll find my demeanor on line far exceeds my "X" count ..... need references ..... PM GreyDude, and please feel free to look up my history here on AT ..... most of all I'm ready to have fun, ain't this what it's all about:shade: 

Pm me if you get a chance, I'd be really interested to hear your thoughts on where you'd want this to go ..... :teeth: 

Hope to hear from you soon, and wish all who qualify the best of success in '07.

PintoJK


----------



## bowaholic77 (Jul 27, 2006)

I've read many of the nominations and application's on the thread. I dont think I could argue any off them. There are a lot of fine people on here. Even though I'm fairly new to the site and may not have the nominations of the long time AT'ers I will throw my name in. Based purely on enthusiasm and love for the addiction we all call Archery I would make any team. I want to be able to shoot when I'm 90, or as long as the good lord will let me, and would love to see as many people as possible do the same thing. 

Congrats to all that have made the team!:smile:


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

I agree with Recordkeeper and Heathshayne, Got Lucky would be an excellent member of the Rytera team and a great ambassador for Martin Archery. She attends tons of shoots and represents herself well here on AT. So, for what it is worth, she has my vote.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

TomK said:


> I agree with Recordkeeper and Heathshayne, Got Lucky would be an excellent member of the Rytera team and a great ambassador for Martin Archery. She attends tons of shoots and represents herself well here on AT. So, for what it is worth, she has my vote.


I agree she would make a great ambassador for this team. She has my vote also.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

I would love to be part of this team. I enjoy shooting all types of archery. 3D and bowhunting are my favorites but I also enjoy shooting spots and field archery. Although I may not always be the best I have won a few of the state tournaments. 

Archery is a sport that the whole family can enjoy. Our whole family shoots and this year I was able to get my sons' girlfriends interesting in shooting also. I have made many friends while traveling around shooting at various archery tournaments. I have met a few of the AT members here OBT, Kward, Gotlucky, Recordkeeper and Racktracker to name a few. 

My husband and I are very involved in our local archery community, having fun promoting archery and helping others to get started. We also travel to as many shoots as possible during the year. There are very few weekends when we are not at an archery shoot of some sort.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

TomK said:


> I agree with Recordkeeper and Heathshayne, Got Lucky would be an excellent member of the Rytera team and a great ambassador for Martin Archery. She attends tons of shoots *and represents herself well here on AT.* So, for what it is worth, she has my vote.


*Why thank you all, but TomK...you haven't been around here very long.....

please note my signature line.

"PREGO"...It's in There!!!*

.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

lucky is the lady for the job folks.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

soaker2000 said:


> lucky is the lady for the job folks.


DITTO!
And she bakes a mean cookie!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## TomK (Jul 24, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> *Why thank you all, but TomK...you haven't been around here very long.....
> 
> please note my signature line.
> 
> ...


Long enough to know who's who.


----------



## archerykid629 (May 18, 2003)

*Got Lucky...*

Although I put my own name in, and it may mean losing a spot I think "The Lucky Lady" would be a perfect addittion to the team.... I've never met her in person, but from what I've read she has class.. One vote for her and one vote for me...... :darkbeer:


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> I nominate GOT LUCKY.
> 
> She attends lots of tournaments, and is a trememdous supporter of archery and AT.
> 
> ...


----------



## shovelhead80 (Sep 24, 2006)

*Me Me Me*

I love this sport and have got all but my wife involved. I do not care where I place. I love it when my oldest girl out scores me. That just show I have tote her well. I am not the best shooter but a very helpful person. I can sell ice cubes to a polerbear. I am one of these people who does not care what others think of me.(I do not like him he shots a^%$#%$) You know the type because I am having to much fun. Anyway thanks


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well if it is pics we need 

heres my 65ish mother


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

my 68ish dad:shade:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and my kids at work with me


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

I will be waiting on my staff bow....should be coming as soon as Minxy boy sends me that new box of chocolates in the mail  

Samantha


----------



## GOT LUCKY (Apr 30, 2005)

sjb3 said:


> Recordkeeper said:
> 
> 
> > I nominate GOT LUCKY.
> ...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

GOT LUCKY said:


> sjb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you so much for the nomination. But I would have to go to OBT'S team and not spectre's.
> ...


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> GOT LUCKY said:
> 
> 
> > Not like the chance isn't there swallow
> ...


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

DONNAP said:


> Grey Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *Swallow or not..... Lucky does love her Hoyt...after all....what other bow could handle the "DryFires" the Hoyt has had???*
> ...


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

Grey Eagle said:


> DONNAP said:
> 
> 
> > And Don....... may I call you Don....... she shoots it very well
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Claus (Dec 23, 2005)

DONNAP said:


> Grey Eagle said:
> 
> 
> > *Eagle....if "Don" suits you...then call me Don....:teeth:
> ...


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Well Spectre!!!! I think it should be TEAM RYTERA VIRGINIA!!!! If you're going to do right, you may as well keep it in Virginia!!!!! Or not!!!!

Could I atleast be a benchwarmer and get to sit on the sidelines with such an elite crowd of overqualified archers!!!!!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

TONNETTA said:


> DONNAP said:
> 
> 
> > *
> ...


----------



## t8ter (Apr 7, 2003)

I was going to say go to google video enter lumenock and pic me but bcriner sure does represent well here in GA for yall.Pic him.


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

> However, R4L would like to welcome............ Doc (from team M4L since we're doing our own thing now..........
> 
> 
> And also............... LeEarl


Wise picks! :thumbs_up

Congrats guys. They couldnt have picked two better guys to represent R4L

rick


----------



## TheHairlessone! (Nov 21, 2003)

I also nominate fasst and easton. Two more good guys.

rick


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Since everyone is tossing out nominations, I've thought of some that I've not met, but from what I know exhibits all the attributes you are looking for in a team member. I don't know what type of conflict this would be, but Laura Francese (hope I spelled her name correctly) would be a great addition to our team. From what I know, Laura has only been shooting about a year and has already placed very high in some national level competition. From talking with Laura several times via this forum, she has great ambitions and has already achieved quite a lot in her very short archery career.

Go Rytera...

thenson


----------



## BOHTR (Mar 21, 2006)

Well, i'm not eligible (Mathews guy).....but I Think this team would be incomplete without Le Earl. He's helped the Archery community tremendously with his videos. I for one would like to say Thanks for helping us less informed archers out. I also love the videos of him and his kids hunting. Thats the way it should be done. Give Le Earl a shot.(pun intended).....He deserves it.................Rick


----------



## MonzaRacer (Jun 11, 2006)

*High 5's To Thenson*

Finaly a fellow Hoosier gets some recognition and glory. 
Hey what gind of deal could a guy get if he signs up and gets picked,,,been wantin to try some Martin/Rytera products just no dealers anywhere around here near me.
Heck I just got into archery this year but love ity when I get a chance and went whole hog and bought lots of goodies. Been knockin around shooting a Bengal but gotta sell one of the current stock bows.
Anyway congrats to those who get picked and good shooting.
Now where can I sell the Parker so I can go get a Bengal to practice with,,,,
opps sorry thinking and typing at same time.
Good luck folks,
lee


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> sjb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you so much for the nomination. But I would have to go to OBT'S team and not spectre's.
> ...


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

GOT LUCKY said:


> sjb3 said:
> 
> 
> > Why thank you so much for the nomination. But I would have to go to OBT'S team and not spectre's.
> ...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Ron Harmon said:


> GOT LUCKY said:
> 
> 
> > I LOVE IT!!!! Now there's a Woman who really knows where she really belongs. Sign her up OBT to replace those that jumped the tracks.:shade:
> ...


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

This thread was WAY back on page 3... Time for a reboot up to the top :wink: This is a great opportunity for shooters to get on one of the hottest teams around. And you even get a chance to shoot with me :shade: I guess that could go either way.........


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

BOHTR said:


> Well, i'm not eligible (Mathews guy).....but I Think this team would be incomplete without Le Earl. He's helped the Archery community tremendously with his videos. I for one would like to say Thanks for helping us less informed archers out. I also love the videos of him and his kids hunting.


I agree, after watching my Le Earl video, I cut the serving off of my bow and redid it, then I bought an Apple bow press, and now I'm a first class tinkerer.  

Ben


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

ttt................when can we expect another name there captain.............how about mememememememememememememe.........


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Don't we need some ugly people on this team? Sounds like nothing but pretty boys so far.. 

Come on, give the ugly a chance..












I mean, come on, doesn't a guy with a kid with no eyes deserve a spot?? :becky:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Don't we need some ugly people on this team? Sounds like nothing but pretty boys so far..
> 
> Come on, give the ugly a chance..
> 
> ...


LOL........okay, that made me laugh  2 votes for JD Fortune


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Don't we need some ugly people on this team? Sounds like nothing but pretty boys so far..
> 
> Come on, give the ugly a chance..
> 
> ...


Hrmmmmm....I think we need QC on this one!

Give the boy some eyes!


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Hey come on there Cap ... when can we get another name ... the suspense is killing me even though I am sure I have no chance .... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE pick me ....


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Bruce says pick my daddy ... PWEASE ....


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

back up!!!


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> back up!!!



How far???


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Depends on the wind direction...... lol


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

back to page 1 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I want to be on the team!  I'd be shooting a Triad if I can get it set up and if you'd have me. :angel:

Oh.. Cotty got some good shooting pics from this weekend.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I O-fficially nominate my father *Wes Stigall*. 
He's not exactly an AT'er but he sure has shot Martin bows long enough. His first was an '81 Cougar. He still has this bow and it's the only bow that has _always_ hung at the front of the rack.
He's 68, still climbing trees, shooting and hunting successfully with a bow.
He still gets as excited as a kid when a deer gives him an opportunity even after hundreds have fallen. He still enjoys a shootoff....though he say's he can't handle it like he used to. 
I'm actually the one that turned him on to bow hunting when I took my first deer with a bow on my first day bow hunting at the age of 15.
HE and my grandfather lit my hunting fire when I was 6 years old maybe younger. More than once I curled up in the leaves at his feet and took a long afternoon nap.

This nomination is .....
From my brother and I......From my childhood friends......From his friends....From his friends kids.....that he took hunting, taught to hunt, taught to shoot, taught to be a gentleman hunter and to enjoy the outdoors.....
......this one's for DAD :darkbeer: ......and this one's for his Dad who started it all :darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

I forgot shooting pics:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I can not believe we let this get off the first page again. Take advantage of this offer to get on one of the top teams in the country. We have more fun, because we can :shade:


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

I have been shooting on and off since the 60's. Field, 3D and years ago indoor. Currently I shoot mostly 3D and compete in the Senior Games where I work with and coach the local senior shooters. I would like to be a part of the great Martin Team.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Where's the little fella hiding?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I hereby reaffirm my nomination of Rack Tracker for the postion of Rytera 4 Life Team Member....

Y'all be missin out if'n ya don't pick him.. :wink: :darkbeer:

Heck... he may even write ya a theme poem.... :thumb: :wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I am working on getting some shooting pics from this weekend to add to this thread. If not for applying to the team, than at least for some comical relief...  

In the meantime let me tell you a little bit about myself (make sure you have a few :darkbeer: :darkbeer: in hand)...

I shot a little when I was younger and shot through Junior High and a little in High School. My whole family shoots so I got started and really had a lot of fun with it. I married young and didn't touch a bow for ten years. However, when I divorced about a year and a half ago the first thing I did was go out and buy myself a new bow. :teeth: It took me a few months before I could pull the dang thing back again (but let's not go there right now :lol but worked my way up to starting in a 3D league by last fall.

The first week of 3D league I shot an 85 out of 400... I'll give you a few minutes to imagine all of those zeros and broken arrows and to stop laughing :behindsof ..... Done? whew... okay :shade: 

Well, my scores have been improving every week since last year and I ended league last year shooting a 319/400 and walked away with the "Most Improved" award... which I graciously accepted despite my very red face. :embara: Right now I am shooting about 340/400.

In addition to shooting league I started shooting in tournaments last January. I've been shooting 3D in Utah, Nevada, Idaho, and Missouri and always looking for more. 

Also, I've always prided myself on being a well-rounded person in every aspect of my life and so rather than focusing strictly on 3D I've taken every opportunity to venture into other forms of archery. 

I went hunting with my own tag for the first time this year. As some of you know I also had the opportunity to shoot some FITA rounds with SLASH in St. Louis this summer and recently attended my first indoor 3-spot shoot. 

No, I am not the best. But I am competetive and I am willing to learn. I don't mind being humbled. The best part of getting out and trying something new is just the experience of it and meeting all of the great shooters out there who are always ready to lend an ear and give excellent advice. :thumbs_up 

*I think that's the nature of archery that we want to preserve *and that's the part of the sport that I enjoy the most. I think anybody who has met me in person can tell you that.

Thanks for giving all of us the opportunity to show our interest in joining the team. If not this time around, I know I'll have the opportunity to shoot with all of you some time soon... and the way time flies it'll probably be right around the corner!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Good Luck*



irefuse said:


> I am working on getting some shooting pics from this weekend to add to this thread. If not for applying to the team, than at least for some comical relief...
> 
> In the meantime let me tell you a little bit about myself (make sure you have a few :darkbeer: :darkbeer: in hand)...
> 
> ...


Hey, so you got to shoot with SLash? Wasn't he fun to shoot with? I've met him a few times and enjoy shooting with him. I just wish I lived close enough to have him coach me... then I could be like BigT...

Good Luck and keep shooting.
thenson


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

thenson said:


> Hey, so you got to shoot with SLash? Wasn't he fun to shoot with? I've met him a few times and enjoy shooting with him. I just wish I lived close enough to have him coach me... then I could be like BigT...
> 
> Good Luck and keep shooting.
> thenson


Yep, he's awesome  He invited me out to shoot with his crew in St. Louis and they are the nicest group of guys ever. They didn't yell at me when I went and started pulling arrows before they were done scoring or anything... 

(There was this time when Lilbragger made fun of my dirty feet because I wore flip flops...)

I did, at one point, have to tell Steve that my mind couldn't hold any more form modifications... and he managed to give me a five minute break... ha ha

Just kidding. He was a tremendous help and really a great guy.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I am working on getting some shooting pics from this weekend to add to this thread. If not for applying to the team, than at least for some comical relief...
> 
> In the meantime let me tell you a little bit about myself (make sure you have a few :darkbeer: :darkbeer: in hand)...
> 
> ...


Here ya go Captain looks like a heck of a candidate too me.... 

Now Em when you going to come out to Montana and hit em here...


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JUMPMAN said:


> Here ya go Captain looks like a heck of a candidate too me....
> 
> Now Em when you going to come out to Montana and hit em here...


Thanks! When I get invited (hint, hint)...  Gotta let me know when they are!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Team Rytera is PLEASED

to announce the next addition to the team................























Hold on, cell phone is ringing...........

I'll get right back to you. As you were..............


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Oooh, so close Captain. The next time you are ready for announcement you should turn off that cell phone....... But wait, next time it might be me callin. Carry on :shade:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Team Rytera is PLEASED
> 
> to announce the next addition to the team................
> 
> ...


Well ya darn well better answer it this time!:angry:


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Well ya darn well better answer it this time!:angry:


He cant reach it RK.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Team Rytera is PLEASED
> 
> to announce the next addition to the team................
> 
> ...


 you almost made me shoot the wall.... but I'm not THAT nervous.... YET


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

This might take a while.... 


Hold my spot, I have to go pickup my kid.. Remember, the one without eyes from above... :shade:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Before the announcement...............can I say another word for RackTracker???


WORD!!!  



I also agree with Irefuse as an excellent choice for the team. She is a class act and would be a wonderful person to represent Rytera!!!


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Team Rytera is PLEASED
> 
> to announce the next addition to the team................
> 
> ...


Oooh how I wanted to edit that post


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Silver Dingo said:


> He cant reach it RK.


Yeah, and it has the big numbers when he dials too I bet.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

thenson said:


> Since everyone is tossing out nominations, I've thought of some that I've not met, but from what I know exhibits all the attributes you are looking for in a team member. I don't know what type of conflict this would be, but Laura Francese (hope I spelled her name correctly) would be a great addition to our team. From what I know, Laura has only been shooting about a year and has already placed very high in some national level competition. From talking with Laura several times via this forum, she has great ambitions and has already achieved quite a lot in her very short archery career.
> 
> Go Rytera...
> 
> thenson


I agree, Laura is an awesome archer, a great PROmoter and a blast to be around. I think she is Officialy M4L, but it cant hurt to nominate her.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Before the announcement...............can I say another word for RackTracker???
> 
> 
> WORD!!!
> ...


Thanks H4E :teeth:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Thanks! When I get invited (hint, hint)...  Gotta let me know when they are!


You know your invited....  

We will get ya a list....


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

I agree, Laura and Irefuse would be two great members.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Come on there Captain, you want me to get ya a step stool so you can reach the microphone....


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

JUMPMAN said:


> Come on there Captain, you want me to get ya a step stool so you can reach the microphone....


no need jumpy, Hes just gotta snap his fingers and 4000 succups will got on their hands and knees so he can stand on their back.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Silver Dingo said:


> no need jumpy, Hes just gotta snap his fingers and 4000 succups will got on their hands and knees so he can stand on their back.


Thats what you call a ladder stand....


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Thanks H4E :teeth:



Anytime.................I calls em as I sees em. :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ok....so let's see if I can help those of you that want to make the team.....

Who really wants to be on the team??????

What is it worth to you?????

You know Spec is a very busy man and but he can be swayed....I am sure that any # of you top canidates could talk him into making YOU the man/woman......

So I have here......the mighty digits to The Capitans Celly-Cell.....

who wants to start the bidding?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok....so let's see if I can help those of you that want to make the team.....
> 
> Who really wants to be on the team??????
> 
> ...


ha ha... no thanks  I'd rather make the team on my no-merit... get it... No Merit???? 

Okay, so it wasn't that funny.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok....so let's see if I can help those of you that want to make the team.....
> 
> Who really wants to be on the team??????
> 
> ...


Now I can see you getting a record 2000 pm's in a matter of seconds....

Actually I'm suprised MikeD hasn't had to get another server....


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> ha ha... no thanks  I'd rather make the team on my no-merit... get it... No Merit????
> 
> Okay, so it wasn't that funny.


You should try other methods. You never know what kind of doors you may open.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Captain R....im glad you got to sort through this....way too many qualified candidates......and such a SHORT amount of spots available.....

best of luck to all......would love to have each and everyone as O-fficial team members...but remember.....all are always welcome to be part of the 
M4L movement.....as much as Martin/Rytera would love to be able to accomondate everyone with O-FFICIAL slots...they cant...there limited....so whether you are picked by Captain R or not....please look at one of the Martin Brands for your next bow.....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> ha ha... no thanks  I'd rather make the team on my no-merit... get it... No Merit????
> 
> Okay, so it wasn't that funny.



:thumb: 

Look at you....you impress me more and more each time.

you may not think you have any merit....but you know me so you have a leg up already....without the #.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Like OBT said, this would be a tough choice. Lots of people that are great contributions to archery and fun-shine...

thenson


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> You should try other methods. You never know what kind of doors you may open.


Where are those pics???????


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> You should try other methods. You never know what kind of doors you may open.


Exactly....how do yall think H4E/OBS/RBG/heathSHAME/CFUR /SOUTHERNGIRL and any other unit got on board :shade: :angel:


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> Exactly....how do yall think H4E/OBS/RBG/heathSHAME/CFUR and any other unit got on board :shade: :angel:


You left out SG.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> please look at one of the Martin Brands for your next bow.....


Actually Bowtie I was at the shop this weekend checking out the new catalog and low and behold I noticed you were a poster child....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

sagecreek said:


> Where are those pics???????


We're working on 'em... but I don't know what this reference to "the Doors" is... I don't sing.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> You should try other methods. You never know what kind of doors you may open.


Toothy, I hope Cotty gave you my care package. Sorry I missed you on Sunday, but I hope that 6er helped you get home in one piece :smile:. 

I never knew you were a jazz fan...anyway missed you Saturday night:darkbeer:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> We're working on 'em... but I don't know what this reference to "the Doors" is... I don't sing.


Surely you understand the doors reference.  Too bad I ain't a convict, you would be in the running for sure.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

JUMPMAN said:


> Actually Bowtie I was at the shop this weekend checking out the new catalog and low and behold I noticed you were a poster child....


56 YEARS AINT WHAT IT USED TO BE


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

irefuse said:


> We're working on 'em... but I don't know what this reference to "the Doors" is... I don't sing.


Dont think too hard....


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Toothy, I hope Cotty gave you my care package. Sorry I missed you on Sunday.
> 
> I never knew you were a jazz fan...missed you Saturday night:darkbeer:


LOL! I did get the package.


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> 56 YEARS AINT WHAT IT USED TO BE


All things improve with age....


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Ivorytooth said:


> LOL! I did get the package.


toothy....well...lets hear it on the tourney this weekend...i notice everyone is awefully quiet on the happenings....and only one person shot 300 both days....

i hate to say it....lots of joes might sit the pro's this year


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> toothy....well...lets hear it on the tourney this weekend...i notice everyone is awefully quiet on the happenings....and only one person shot 300 both days....
> 
> i hate to say it....lots of joes might sit the pro's this year



I think I was the big winner all weekend...my prize was given to me by our waitress at the Spaghetti Factory...it would have to be on audio tape though


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I think I was the big winner all weekend...my prize was given to me by our waitress at the Spaghetti Factory...it would have to be on audio tape though


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I think I was the big winner all weekend...my prize was given to me by our waitress at the Spaghetti Factory...it would have to be on audio tape though


I think you're hearing is bad. She was refering to you and BHTR1.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> toothy....well...lets hear it on the tourney this weekend...i notice everyone is awefully quiet on the happenings....and only one person shot 300 both days....
> 
> i hate to say it....lots of joes might sit the pro's this year


I will call you.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

call schmall. post your results right here tooth.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> I think you're hearing is bad. She was refering to you and BHTR1.


I guess the floor was a good place to be then, seeing as I am a married man


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> call schmall. post your results right here tooth.



I didn't see the O-Ficial score sheet, but Toothy did shoot a solid 298 on Saturday. I witnessed Forrest shoot a 299 on Saturday up close...he watched me nearly take out a sprinkler line...he really needs to take advantage of those obvious "easy sell" situations


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

1) I have two 11" gobblers waiting for spring.......
2) a private camp site on the James River in Powhatan for smallies and flatheads, also a small pond that we consistently pull 7 lb. largemouth from ( 2 canoes and a jon boat available)
3) ducks on a swamp
4) *

Alright gentlemen, fold or raise?:shade: 

* Hold off on this, I need to check with my wife first


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

JUMPMAN said:


> All things improve with age....



That is what OBT keeps sayin anyway.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> 1) I have two 11" gobblers waiting for spring.......
> 2) a private camp site on the James River in Powhatan for smallies and flatheads, also a small pond that we consistently pull 7 lb. largemouth from ( 2 canoes and a jon boat available)
> 3) ducks on a swamp
> 4) *
> ...


I got the martin chiks in my stretch limo....you lose. :shade:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Surely you understand the doors reference.  Too bad I ain't a convict, you would be in the running for sure.





Convict, Christ dude you just need to convert !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Will Rytera be expanding their line to include a more spot freindly bow?

The triad with a 35" ATA and 6.5" brace and Bullet x (Nitrous) with a 34.75" ATA and 7.25 brace seem like they are much better suited toward hunting than spots. The Bullet X specs make it look like a good candidate for a 3D bow. Will there be "crossover" allowed to pick up Martin bows for indoor/field?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> Exactly....how do yall think H4E/OBS/RBG/heathSHAME/CFUR /SOUTHERNGIRL and any other unit got on board :shade: :angel:




No worries boss she was working it this week end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

BHNTR1 said:


> No worries boss she was working it this week end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth: :teeth:



good news......now what happened on the range score...not the off range scores


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> good news......now what happened on the range score...not the off range scores




Good day sat, Sun was another story. Gonna see the proctolagist in the AM.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> good news......now what happened on the range score...not the off range scores


He'll call you on that one...some things are best kept behind closed doors


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> He'll call you on that one...some things are best kept behind closed doors



i understand.....loud and clear


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> I got the martin chiks in my stretch limo....you lose. :shade:



That's fine, you probably gave them fleas......you sure they aren't Blowies in disguise? Besides you're on the wrong side of the equator.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> That's fine, you probably gave them fleas......you sure they aren't Blowies in disguise? Besides you're on the wrong side of the equator.



No worries........I gave him a flea bath. :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I didn't see the O-Ficial score sheet, but Toothy did shoot a solid 298 on Saturday.



Add one to that.  I was counting my practice end score apparently.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Huntin4Elk said:


> No worries........I gave him a flea bath. :wink:


Uhh, I gotta scatch......when can you be on the east coast?


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> Uhh, I gotta scatch......when can you be on the east coast?




 

The question is..........when can you be out west??? :chortle:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> No worries boss she was working it this week end !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth: :teeth:


Yeah...I was working it so much my back, legs, and arms hurt!!! (From shooting )


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Add one to that.  I was counting my practice end score apparently.



I was impressed with your 298...299 put you right in the chase. So how did Sunday go...you did have your big arrows you know.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I was impressed with your 298...299 put you right in the chase. So how did Sunday go...you did have your big arrows you know.


I shot that 299 22x and followed it up with a stupid 296 20x.  I have to take full credit for that, no excuses. My form just isn't consistant right now.

I had my moments. The bottom half on Saturday was 14xs in a row followed by a 10. That was nice going into Sunday, but the A game was not there Sunday.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Huntin4Elk said:


> The question is..........when can you be out west??? :chortle:


:aero: Delta 4036 arrives in Boise at 4:13 tomorrow..........get the taters hot   

Gotta' go pack...........


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Yeah...I was working it so much my back, legs, and arms hurt!!! (From shooting )



I thought it was from opening doors all weekend. 

You'd make a pretty cute bellhop.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ivorytooth said:


> I shot that 299 22x and followed it up with a stupid 296 20x.  I have to take full credit for that, no excuses. My form just isn't consistant right now.
> 
> I had my moments. The bottom half on Saturday was 14xs in a row followed by a 10. That was nice going into Sunday, but the A game was not there Sunday.


Could my constant shouts of "TOOTHY... YOU CAN DO IT!" from the stands have anything to do with that 296????


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Could my constant shouts of "TOOTHY... YOU CAN DO IT!" from the stands have anything to do with that 296????


That was you? I thought maybe Rob Schneider was watching me.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ivorytooth said:


> I thought it was from opening doors all weekend.
> 
> You'd make a pretty cute bellhop.


Hey now... next time I see ya you better not bring me your suitcases.... on second thought..... :devil:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ivorytooth said:


> That was you? I thought maybe Rob Schneider was watching me.


Nope... that was me with the crazy eye... remember?? :teeth:


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :aero: Delta 4036 arrives in Boise at 4:13 tomorrow..........get the taters hot
> 
> Gotta' go pack...........



I'll pick ya up at the airport. :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Hey now... next time I see ya you better not bring me your suitcases.... on second thought..... :devil:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Spectre, you are getting hijacked here. Better get back here and get this thread back "on track", so to speak.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


>


get a room you pair.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ivorytooth said:


> Spectre, you are getting hijacked here. Better get back here and get this thread back "on track", so to speak.


Yeah... let's see if your negotiating skills can end this one peacefully.... :shade:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Silver Dingo said:


> get a room you pair.


okay... where're you flying us? What are the stakes? I'm pretty sure I could take you guys... ha ha


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> get a room you pair.


Dingo, one unit at a time.  I am rooming with H4E right now.   

The invites are out for the rest of my schedule next year.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Dingo, one unit at a time.  I am rooming with H4E right now.


whatcha got against trios tooth.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Silver Dingo said:


> whatcha got against trios tooth.


 I think he's seen my tattoo....


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

I believe the captain has lost control of the Rytera galleon already. Maybe he is hitting the head?   

Do I sense a mutiny already? 

I realize he does have a albatross around his neck already too. I think he calls it TOBT.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I think he's seen my tattoo....


this post is worthless without pics.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> whatcha got against trios tooth.



The're not as fun as quads?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Silver Dingo said:


> this post is worthless without pics.




Pictures do it no justice................:chortle:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Come on Stubing...this is turning into the Love Boat.  Get your posse and start naming names for all these poor folks who are waiting upon your every word.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> The're not as fun as quads?


lets leave the handicap out of this


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I think he's seen my tattoo....


No, I would have remembered that.  I think you have me mixed up with that livestock fella.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Come on Stubing...this is turning into the Love Boat.  Get your posse and start naming names for all these poor folks who are waiting upon your every word.



I must have stumped him with the inquiry as to whether Rytera will be adding a spot bow to the line up and if not whether Martins would be made available for these venues.:star:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey! I resemble those last two remarks!! 

Okay... I'm a slow poster... I meant, the two BEFORE the last two... or something like that... nevermind.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Hey! I resemble those last two remarks!!
> 
> Okay... I'm a slow poster... I meant, the two BEFORE the last two... or something like that... nevermind.


Gotta learn to quote.  Must I teach you everything? LOL!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Okay... I'm a slow poster...


This claim is not supported by your post count and join date...


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> This claim is not supported by your post count and join date...



You on the other hand.......


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Hey! I resemble those last two remarks!!
> 
> Okay... I'm a slow poster... I meant, the two BEFORE the last two... or something like that... nevermind.





Silver Dingo said:


> whatcha got against trios tooth.





Ivorytooth said:


> The're not as fun as quads?


I straightened it out for ya' IR.  

It was definitely my pleasure to meet you and watch you shoot.:smile:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> You on the other hand.......




Toothy hes just slow at everything!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :teeth:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Bobmuley said:


> I straightened it out for ya' IR.
> 
> It was definitely my pleasure to meet you and watch you shoot.:smile:


Thanks Muley! I enjoyed meeting you and watching YOU shoot too! (p.s. don't be too concerned when you see me marketing my "Archery Guys Gone Wild" video... you three won't remember a thing.  )


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Thanks Muley! I enjoyed meeting you and watching YOU shoot too! (p.s. don't be too concerned when you see me marketing my "Archery Guys Gone Wild" video... you three won't remember a thing.  )





Now hold one there, You promised that those shots would stay............lets just say private.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Now hold one there, You promised that those shots would stay............lets just say private.


wow... that was an awkward silence... 

I'll let you mull over that for the evening. I'm off to take care of some errands... feed the kids... blah blah blah. Have a good night boys!


----------



## Deerman1 (Feb 26, 2005)

Heck, throw my name into the mix for the midwest. Live in Iowa. Live and breath bowhunting. Any questions, shoot me a PM.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

irefuse said:


> wow... that was an awkward silence...
> 
> I'll let you mull over that for the evening. I'm off to take care of some errands... feed the kids... blah blah blah. Have a good night boys!



No worries Em..........I'll make sure to bring it up often tonight so he doesn't forget. :wink: :chortle:


Hey BHNTR1................Sockeye Brewery.......Half Hour............BE THERE!!!!!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Is this a case of "what happens in UT, stays in UT" or possibly somethin else???


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

wolfman_73 said:


> Is this a case of "what happens in UT, stays in UT" or possibly somethin else???




Keep pondering sunshine...................:teeth: :angel:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Huntin4Elk said:


> No worries Em..........I'll make sure to bring it up often tonight so he doesn't forget. :wink: :chortle:
> 
> 
> Hey BHNTR1................Sockeye Brewery.......Half Hour............BE THERE!!!!!




And just what do you plan on bringing up???????????????????


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> And just what do you plan on bringing up???????????????????



No worries Darlin..........you just sit there and drink your Powerhouse. :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> And just what do you plan on bringing up???????????????????



Obviously something you don't have if you let her order you around like that.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> I must have stumped him with the inquiry as to whether Rytera will be adding a spot bow to the line up and if not whether Martins would be made available for these venues.:star:


well the first part of this answer is......we will all find out in january i believe....

the second part.....its one big happy family...until all the Rboys and Rgirls get sat down....


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> the second part.....its one big happy family...until all the Rboys and Rgirls get sat down....



You forget OBT.............. Rytera's acquisition of me made the front page of the Wall Street Journal............


And SPECTRE doesn't sit............. not for you............ not for anybody......... Bring a comfy chair to LAS brother.............   

Spectre............... knocking them down like dominos.............:shade:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Yes you can Tracy  I am impressed with Martins support, so Monte add me to your list. If I can support them and help you I am in.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I'd sure luuk purdy ......*



SPECTRE said:


> You forget OBT.............. Rytera's acquisition of me made the front page of the Wall Street Journal............
> 
> 
> And SPECTRE doesn't sit............. not for you............ not for anybody......... Bring a comfy chair to LAS brother.............
> ...


in R4L gear at LAS, Spectre ...... but I would'nt be sittin':shade: 

Hows the team looking so far ...... any hints:angel: 

PintoJK


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

pintojk said:


> in R4L gear at LAS, Spectre ...... but I would'nt be sittin':shade:
> 
> Hows the team looking so far ...... any hints:angel:
> 
> PintoJK


The team is shaping up fine bean...............


Matter of fact........ the next addition is.....























Now where did I put that name????????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

:cell: :drama: :wink2: :typing: :moviecorn


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

the next name was in your pm box i think...................


----------



## Panteramag (Jun 14, 2006)

I would love a spot on the team. I have been shooting martin bows sence 94 and love them just odered my first rytera (bulletx) .


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

TheHairlessone! said:


> I also nominate fasst and easton. Two more good guys.
> 
> rick


I was just reading back through the thread and noticed your post, thanks!! :darkbeer: Its gonna be an awesome team, I have faith in Spectre to pick awesome folks to represent Rytera!! '94


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Spectre............... knocking them down like dominos.............:shade:


hey no sleeping while on the job:wink:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

Ron Harmon said:


> hey no sleeping while on the job:wink:


I kinda thought he was dreaming too:wink:


----------



## Ridinghunter (Dec 4, 2006)

*You gotta choose IREFUSE*



irefuse said:


> wow... that was an awkward silence...
> 
> I'll let you mull over that for the evening. I'm off to take care of some errands... feed the kids... blah blah blah. Have a good night boys!


O.K. I've only joined this site a few hours ago, I live in England (where most people have forgotten how to hunt with a bow), and this is my first post here ... so I know my vote won't count for much. :redface: 

However, I have got to know Emily (IREFUSE) on MySpace and have followed her blogs, comments, bulletins, advice, messages, and general courteous help to many bowhunters. Not only is she very glamourous and inclined to be far too modest about her bowhunting prowess, but her friendliness and integrity (without being patronising) would make her an excellent ambassador. 

So, for what it's worth (and I realise, as a newbie here, it's not much) I would urge you to include IREFUSE. :thumbs_up 
















:humble:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks Alwyn!  I appreciate that. (No, I didn't pay him to say that... ha ha)

But... those are some mighty big pics I tell ya!:embara:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

STEVE is the man!

:thumb: :thumb:

Pick him and Don'tPunchIt


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Bullet X ???*



Panteramag said:


> I would love a spot on the team. I have been shooting martin bows sence 94 and love them just odered my first rytera (bulletx) .


And I thought you were going to join the Triad band of brothers...

good luck, let me know how the new bow does...

thenson


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Thanks Alwyn!  I appreciate that. (No, I didn't pay him to say that... ha ha)
> 
> But... those are some mighty big pics I tell ya!:embara:



I thought you were gonna come through my screen.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought you were gonna come through my screen.


You would've liked that wouldn't ya?? ha ha :wink: 

Maybe one of those people around here with buttons can make them a little smaller or something....


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> I thought you were gonna come through my screen.



you mean you were hoping she'd come through your screen:tongue:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> you mean you were hoping she'd come through your screen:tongue:



Thats exactly what I was thinking OBT!! 


And the pictures are fine Irefuse!! '94


----------



## Ridinghunter (Dec 4, 2006)

*REthose are some mighty big pics I tell ya!*



Brown Hornet said:


> I thought you were gonna come through my screen.


In your dreams!  Haha! ... Mine too - I'm unrepentant! 

But, seriously, I meant what I said. :nod: 
:focus:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Panteramag said:


> I would love a spot on the team. I have been shooting martin bows sence 94 and love them just odered my first rytera (bulletx) .


You're gonna love that bow! Which cam did you choose? I ordered mine with the Vipro and it is sweet!
My only regret is ordering it in red....it is beautiful, but now I am passing it on to my wife, and she wants a bow to hunt with.....looks like another in camo will be coming before next season!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> You would've liked that wouldn't ya?? ha ha :wink:



Hell yeah I would have!!!!!:faint:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

OneBowTie said:


> you mean you were hoping she'd come through your screen:tongue:



Hey you.....tell Kitty to go to bed.....

cuz you were thinking the same thing.:wink:


----------



## TOOL (Apr 11, 2006)

Yep! sign me up. I'm all about the fun of archery. Win, lose, miss completely:embara: , I don't care as long as I'm shooting. I love the sport so much I got my son his first bow when he was 16 months old. Best of all don't you want someone who can provide Canadian BEER?:darkbeer: :wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

just a :bump: to keep Cap'n R on his toes.. tippy toes apparently but toes none the less.. :whoo:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> just a :bump: to keep Cap'n R on his toes.. tippy toes apparently but toes none the less.. :whoo:


:teeth:


----------



## Thatsadeb (Dec 5, 2006)

*Throw me into the hat..*

Love shooting, any forum. A positive influence to the sport at all times.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> The team is shaping up fine bean...............
> 
> Matter of fact........ the next addition is.....
> 
> Now where did I put that name????????


UGGGH, the suspense! You already have the whole OBT special slow torture down!

You learn fast.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*This looks like it'll .......*

:ball: 

take some time .....

PBean


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I love these threads, it's like buying a Lotto ticket. You probably won't win, but it's the hope that makes it worth the dollar purchase.

Ben


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Amid the 10 pages of the "pick me......... pick me..........", there appears to be some confusion......... 


The FORMER M4L guys........(thenson, nuts&bolts, Doc, and jaws) have been transferred to MY camp since M4L and R4L will now be separate regiments in the Martin Army. 

LeEarl was the first NEW addition. There will be a total of 10 shooters by January.

Hope this clears things up.


Now, I've spent HOURS going thru this thread and doing some intense background work on those who have applied here on the thread. We have some GREAT applicants and it's great to see all of those archers out there who really enjoy our sport and those who are willing to help others. It restores my faith in humanity............. 

That said, the decisions are never easy. And there's bound to be some hard feelings when this is said and done. My advice is............... get over it.   

Seriously, it's never easy. (well sometimes it is but that's a rare exception.) For those who aren't picked............. it's not personal, just business.

I'm not only checking references........... I'm also taking a long look at your posting history here on AT. Remember, whether you have the scores to back it up or not.............. you should always act like a professional. You just never know who's watching............:angel: 

Keep up the posting guys! We're very excited about the future.:star:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> I'm not only checking references........... I'm also taking a long look at your posting history here on AT. Remember, whether you have the scores to back it up or not.............. you should always act like a professional. You just never know who's watching............:angel:


I guess that rules me out!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I guess that rules me out!



You'd be amazed at some of the history ONE can dig up.............


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> You'd be amazed at some of the history ONE can dig up.............


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

sagecreek said:


> I guess that rules me out!


Yup. You and me and the dingo....all in the dogg house:angel:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Very excited about the future indeed!! Nothing like the feeling of family when shooting even if they are miles away. There is something to be said about being on a team, let alone teams like M4L and R4L :shade: When ou stick together and help others, everyone wins. That's what we're about. 

Like OBT said before, not everyone can be on the teams, but you can be involved in the M4L and RLl movement. This new army is going to change the way shooters look at the sport of archery.

Just to give you guys a look back. I remember going to IA ProAm for my first time and seeing the shooters from Martin and how they all stuck together and had a great time. That alone made me want to be part of a team like that. It is not always about the top scores or the sitdowns (which are always great now) but it is the memories you have from the shoots and hunts that will last forever. I could not tell you who won the shoot that year, unless i looked back in the records, but I can tell you I have a great time shooting with everyone.

So remember, when it is all said and done we are all still part of the M4L and R4L movement. Enjoy the Fun-Shine forever :star:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Yup. You and me and the dingo....all in the dogg house:angel:


Count BH out too! 

ECP in the house!  :shade:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> I guess that rules me out!


sage...what im about to tell you.....should remain in strict confidence...otherwise it would probably chap ole Captain R's behind 

now, you know we got a spot on the Varsity squad.....why would you want to be on the J-Vee squad....you know darn well they just dont....well, stand up-under pressure  

now carry on


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Recordkeeper said:


> Yup. You and me and the dingo....all in the dogg house:angel:


you forgot someone


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*lol*



OneBowTie said:


> sage...what im about to tell you.....should remain in strict confidence...otherwise it would probably chap ole Captain R's behind
> 
> now, you know we got a spot on the Varsity squad.....why would you want to be on the J-Vee squad....you know darn well they just dont....well, stand up-under pressure
> 
> now carry on


oh boy let it begin now,lol.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OneBowTie said:


> sage...what im about to tell you.....should remain in strict confidence...otherwise it would probably chap ole Captain R's behind
> 
> now, you know we got a spot on the Varsity squad.....why would you want to be on the J-Vee squad....you know darn well they just dont....well, stand up-under pressure
> 
> now carry on


So what you are saying is we are going to have an inter squad sitdown to see who is who :shade: That would be a GREAT time.....


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I guess that rules me out!




yup pretty much rules me out to......................


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Amid the 10 pages of the "pick me......... pick me..........", there appears to be some confusion.........
> 
> 
> The FORMER M4L guys........(thenson, nuts&bolts, Doc, and jaws) have been transferred to MY camp since M4L and R4L will now be separate regiments in the Martin Army.
> ...


I ain't skeered....  You want my social security number???


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> sage...what im about to tell you.....should remain in strict confidence...otherwise it would probably chap ole Captain R's behind
> 
> now, you know we got a spot on the Varsity squad.....why would you want to be on the J-Vee squad....you know darn well they just dont....well, stand up-under pressure
> 
> now carry on



Here we go........... 

I think it's safe to say that the Lancaster Classic will determine the "Bowl Selections"..........

My crew, will no doubt advance (Sugar or Roses).

Your Posers ????? Probably the biggest bowl of them all............... The toilet bowl. I hope for your sake that the SEAT is PADDED.............:shade:


----------



## JeremyS (Feb 23, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> now, you know we got a spot on the Varsity squad.....why would you want to be on the J-Vee squad....you know darn well they just dont....well, stand up-under pressure
> 
> now carry on


While Spectacle has made some very fine choices, he is a little "short" on teammates with smacktalk/smackdown experience. He can certainly pass down his knowledge, but that might not cut it when the other team is led by the king of smacktalk and smackdowns.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*sorry*



SPECTRE said:


> Here we go...........
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the Lancaster Classic will determine the "Bowl Selections"..........
> 
> ...


sorry but that there is funny! but what's the saying with (sugar or roses)


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

billrollins said:


> sorry but that there is funny! but what's the saying with (sugar or roses)


Not sure, All the women love them :teeth: I can go for that.......


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

billrollins said:


> sorry but that there is funny! but what's the saying with (sugar or roses)



Still waiting on OBT.............. One lump or two?


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*lol*



SPECTRE said:


> Still waiting on OBT.............. One lump or two?


lol I like that!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> So what you are saying is we are going to have an inter squad sitdown to see who is who :shade: That would be a GREAT time.....


hehe...now that you mention it....i do believe this will be the first order of business.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I don't have to be a full fledged member of any team......but I'm sitting some butts down at Lancaster's whether it's in a chair, on a milk crate or on a CheerWine box! I'm even bringing a stack of seat cushions in case anyone gets a sore tails to a minimum.


----------



## treeman65 (Nov 24, 2005)

Whatever happened to loyalty?????????????


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Here we go...........
> 
> I think it's safe to say that the Lancaster Classic will determine the "Bowl Selections"..........
> 
> ...


CaptainR....here's you and your teams direction to your plaque....when you enter into the LAS SHOOTING CENTER...turn right...go to the second door down on the left...enter.... .....second place just aint what it used to be


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> CaptainR....here's you and your teams direction to your plaque....when you enter into the LAS SHOOTING CENTER...turn right...go to the second door down on the left...enter.... .....second place just aint what it used to be



One of my most favorite HANGouts............:shade: :shade:


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I don't have to be a full fledged member of any team......but I'm sitting some butts down at Lancaster's whether it's in a chair, on a milk crate or on a CheerWine box! I'm even bringing a stack of seat cushions in case anyone gets a sore tails to a minimum.



now thats what im talking about....its this kind of attitude that will indeed get you somewhere....might be a pine board...but somewhere....

kstigall...if R dont find a spot for you on his squad....you let me know...i just might have to have MARTIN create another bow brand just for you and your squad 

sheez....all the talk and convincing i had to do with the MARTIN folks to create a new brand just for R to find a new place to hang his hat...and this is the kind of thanks im getting....ONE LUMP OR TWO.....

hey R...lump and dump....aint what it used to be


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Come on Captain...time for some more announcements!!!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> One of my most favorite HANGouts............:shade: :shade:




hopefully they will have a step stool in there so you can reach the quarter slots on the sanitary dispensor


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

OneBowTie said:


> hopefully they will have a step stool in there so you can reach the quarter slots on the sanitary dispensor



OUCH... one point deduction for that one! :chortle:


Great, now I have to clean the water off my monitor that I just sprayed when I read that...


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> OUCH... one point deduction for that one! :chortle:
> 
> 
> Great, now I have to clean the water off my monitor that I just sprayed when I read that...


well....its no secret....R is a string puller from way back


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

OneBowTie said:


> well....its no secret....R is a string puller from way back


Thats almost too much even for this thread :shade: But I did say 'almost'...... How cen it get better then this? Oh yeah, that inter-squad shoot :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Thats almost too much even for this thread :shade: But I did say 'almost'...... How cen it get better then this? Oh yeah, that inter-squad shoot :wink:



This will definitely be a great time. Then we can O-fficially establish the pecking order around here........... 

Now I gotta go pull a few more strings............


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I may just have to show some folks what a BARN burning is ...............
I'll light'em up, prop my feet up and then watch the roasted wienies shrivel by the fire


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> This will definitely be a great time. Then we can O-fficially establish the pecking order around here...........
> 
> Now I gotta go pull a few more strings............



I must be on the team........a LOT of folks have called me a "big pecker". So if there's a pecking order I'm at the front or the bottom depending on whether we're going from tallest to shortest or the other way around.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> You'd be amazed at some of the history ONE can dig up.............


It wasn't me! I swear it. It was the dog see, the dog did it. I was nowhere near. It was the dog!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Thank you all for your patience.


There is some BIG news coming in the very near future.











I have picked another member............... This user will definitely be a great addition to the team.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Did you say BIG :wink: That might take a while.......


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Thank you all for your patience.
> 
> 
> There is some BIG news coming in the very near future.
> ...


which finger did ya use


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Beautiful, now I can't go to lunch... 

Of course, not that my missing a meal is a bad thing... :wink:


----------



## archerykid629 (May 18, 2003)

*Big........*

As in tall,, definitely counts me out. I am probably in the running with Captain Rytera Spectre for the shortest archer award.  I like to refer to it as vertically challenged with a short draw.... Keep me in mind Captain, I could be your stunt double.:darkbeer:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

soaker2000 said:


> which finger did ya use



Michael Vick told me to use the middle one...........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Michael Vick told me to use the middle one...........



I guess that just means he's number one


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> Count BH out too!
> 
> ECP in the house!  :shade:



We don't need to ride the train.....we can hi jack it ECP style.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> We don't need to ride the train.....we can hi jack it ECP style.



Y'all just wait 'til I get my buttons.............


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Y'all just wait 'til I get my buttons.............


I got some if ya need help Spec.... :tongue: :wink:

and Congrats to those chosen, and to those yet to be chosen... :darkbeer:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Y'all just wait 'til I get my buttons.............


Buttons?

You didn't say anything about any buttons!  

This changes everything!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

By BIG do you mean big up and down or big from side to side and round?


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

elk stalker said:


> By BIG do you mean big up and down or big from side to side and round?


is it bigger than a bread box


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

big, crap Santa made the team 

but wait I thought that spec was Santa:angel: 

Reed


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Y'all just wait 'til I get my buttons.............



BUTTONS.....are you serious.....I LOVE BUTTONS.

Man if you are addin buttons to the mix.....that changes the whole game.....quick obt send me one of them thare S4s.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

This train can not take back seat here on AT. I can not believe the shooters that want in could let that happen. Shame Shame........

Lets get this train fired back up and on the tracks. Lets see some more pics of all the shooters that want in. I bet it will help to have a Rytera bow in there too :shade:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

:director: :director: :director: :director: :director: :director: :director: :director: 



:drum: :violin:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Did you say BIG :wink: That might take a while.......


But isn't everything related to SPECTRE big? .....Or maybe I should say that related to spectre, everything is big.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> But isn't everything related to SPECTRE big? .....Or maybe I should say that related to spectre, everything is big.


Well, until I meet SPECTRE face to face I should not starting this BIG talk. I'm only 5' 10", how big of a step should I bring so we can be face to face :shade: Just askin........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> This train can not take back seat here on AT. I can not believe the shooters that want in could let that happen. Shame Shame........
> 
> Lets get this train fired back up and on the tracks. Lets see some more pics of all the shooters that want in. I bet it will help to have a Rytera bow in there too :shade:


Well, I only have two pics of me shooting until I get the ones that were taken this weekend... sorry these are kind of old and I don't have a Rytera. But I'll make it up to ya!! (do empty promises work? )


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

All chick pics should be sent to me, don't hold back I'm just doing some proof reading, don't want the Capt to get distracted..........the rest of you fruitcakes can do whatever you want.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice pics irefuse. I thought I would get this one out here so everyone can see it right away. Keep them coming......


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Well, until I meet SPECTRE face to face I should not starting this BIG talk. I'm only 5' 10", how big of a step should I bring so we can be face to face :shade: Just askin........


If you are 5' 10" it shan't be you who needs the step.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Well, until I meet SPECTRE face to face I should not starting this BIG talk. I'm only 5' 10", how big of a step should I bring so we can be face to face :shade: Just askin........



You don't need a stool....just drop down on one knee like you do talking to your son.....that should be about perfect.


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> This train can not take back seat here on AT. I can not believe the shooters that want in could let that happen. Shame Shame........
> 
> Lets get this train fired back up and on the tracks. Lets see some more pics of all the shooters that want in. I bet it will help to have a Rytera bow in there too :shade:


See I knew there was that special extra reason I nominated you for the job, he kinda reminds ya of SG does'nt he.???? BUMP BUMP!!:teeth: See now that is how I and SG made it in we just kept posting on the threads and talking up Martin and the other shooters and keeping the threads alive and on the front page not 2nd or 3rd. Come on people post up or you will be missing out on the chance of a life time.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't need a stool....just drop down on one knee like you do talking to your son.....that should be about perfect.


See Spectre... if for nothing else... you should pick me because I'd make you feel tall!!! :teeth:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

i will post a pic but not to gain favor cause iam not user friendly


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

soaker2000 said:


> i will post a pic but not to gain favor cause iam not user friendly


OHH! comeon!... You're like a teddybear!...... Hey, is that Zack with you?... :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> See Spectre... if for nothing else... you should pick me because I'd make you feel tall!!! :teeth:



Now don't take that post the worng way.....I might have an inch on him.


----------



## monty53 (Jun 19, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now don't take that post the worng way.....I might have an inch on him.


The only good thing about his size is....................................... 

I know!..I know....:wink: 

There's only room on his shirt for very few sponsor's patches!.....


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

monty53 said:


> OHH! comeon!... You're like a teddybear!...... Hey, is that Zack with you?... :shade:


thanks bud ya thats my buddy zac
we are in need of two more for indoor wish you lived closer:darkbeer:
oh ya its at tupper mountain challenge i took 3rd mbr


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Back to the top one more time for the trip home....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now don't take that post the worng way.....I might have an inch on him.



Well, I'm pretty sure there's only one way to take it..

"BROWN HORNET WEARS PLATFORM SHOES!!! BROWN HORNET WEARS PLATFORM SHOES!!" 

(what? no? did I miss something?)


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

You guys and gals have been having too much fun in my absence... I get some work done and come back and I have to read over a hundred posts... Well I will bump this back up.^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^^


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Well, I'm pretty sure there's only one way to take it..
> 
> "BROWN HORNET WEARS PLATFORM SHOES!!! BROWN HORNET WEARS PLATFORM SHOES!!"
> 
> (what? no? did I miss something?)



     

That was good. 

But listen here Umpa Loompa...

I may wear plats....but you are only a 1/4" over the legal midget height. :wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> That was good.
> 
> But listen here Umpa Loompa...
> 
> I may wear plats....but you are only a 1/4" over the legal midget height. :wink:


Is that true??? Then I've gotta go have a few vertebrae removed... you know it's the midgets that get all the breaks... AND they are multi-talented. I wish I could juggle like that!

Nevermind about wanting to shoot guys... I think I'm gonna get a new hobby and learn how to juggle.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

hey there ... the BIG un is here... all 6ft 7 of me .... bttt ... the suspense is killin me


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Is that true??? Then I've gotta go have a few vertebrae removed... you know it's the midgets that get all the breaks... AND they are multi-talented. I wish I could juggle like that!
> 
> Nevermind about wanting to shoot guys... I think I'm gonna get a new hobby and learn how to juggle.



you can do better than JUGGLING......

but if you have vertebrae removed....it will shorten your draw length....you won't beable to see over bushes when hunting.....all shots on 3D targets will be uphill.......you may drown when crossing creeks.....you will have to hop to get on sidewalks.......the problems are endless.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> you can do better than JUGGLING......
> 
> but if you have vertebrae removed....it will shorten your draw length....you won't beable to see over bushes when hunting.....all shots on 3D targets will be uphill.......you may drown when crossing creeks.....you will have to hop to get on sidewalks.......the problems are endless.



 

But she'd be good at limbo!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Nice pics irefuse. I thought I would get this one out here so everyone can see it right away. Keep them coming......



Hey guys.......... guess what............



I've seen her tattoo.................. and I like it..................   


But the armguard has to go. We'll have to get her an STS.:shade: 

Improves your scores, arrow flight, and gas mileage.............  



As LeEarl posted gang. Lots of shooting pics please.

All team members have to be good looking.............. just like me.:shade: 

(well, almost all team members.) 

As much as I hate doing all this research.......... it's necessary to make sure that we have exactly who we're looking for. Keep the applications coming!

Thanx to all who are trying out for the VARSITY KICK ARSE squad............ (that M4L crew of OBT's is the biggest bunch of has beens on the planet...... )


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Hey guys.......... guess what............
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Well, after seeing my pic posted previously, I guess I better find a pretty good plastics guy if I want to make this squad.. Should I petition OBT for a spot on the All-Ugly team? :wink:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Well, after seeing my pic posted previously, I guess I better find a pretty good plastics guy if I want to make this squad.. Should I petition OBT for a spot on the All-Ugly team? :wink:


What......... and wreck all that behind the scenes lobbying that has been going on.................


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

not me!! :zip:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Well, after seeing my pic posted previously, I guess I better find a pretty good plastics guy if I want to make this squad.. Should I petition OBT for a spot on the All-Ugly team? :wink:



Not necessarily.......... having ONE ugly shooter on the squad will at least make me feel better. 


POST UP GANG!!!!


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> All team members have to be good looking.............. just like me.:shade:
> 
> (well, almost all team members.)


Lets let the candidates decide who's good looking there Cookie 

Actually, consider this a bonus round......... if you've all done your homework, you should be able to name all of the M4L'r's in this crowd


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I can name them..... Yes I can....


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

From left to right,

Captn R, Grey Bird, Puggy, Hyerprymate, OBT

What did I win?


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> From left to right,
> 
> Captn R, Grey Bird, Puggy, Hyerprymate, OBT
> 
> What did I win?


Some serious consideration 

Good job


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I ain't purdy ......*

but I can hit a turkey at 5 yards ...... does that count:juggle: 

PBean


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

pintojk said:


> but I can hit a turkey at 5 yards ...... does that count:juggle:
> 
> PBean


Shot in the back............. COWARD......   


And why is DarrinM out of uniform?????????


----------



## heathshayne (Feb 15, 2004)

Awwww come on Spectre give us a name already............geesh don't ya know 

it's not nice to keep a woman waiting


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

This might be a little too late but here is a picture of me with my bow. I just got into archery about 1 year ago and I am addicted. Would love to be part of the team so I am putting my name into the hat:teeth:


----------



## Bigsho69 (Aug 10, 2006)

I have been hunting for 6 years now and have never shot in any kind of tournament. I would be willing to give it a try. I am 6'5 280lbs if you need an enforcer. I dont know how this would interfere with my job though????


----------



## J.C. (Aug 20, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Shot in the back............. COWARD......
> 
> 
> And why is DarrinM out of uniform?????????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll post up a pic for fun!! '94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

One more! See the guy on the left thinking man this is gonna be ANOTHER 12!! '94


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Nice pics 94. I love your bow. I have one just like it at my house. It has been doing great in the deer woods so far. Even had a thick coating of frost on it last week :eek2: it was -10 and the air was COLD........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> you can do better than JUGGLING......
> 
> but if you have vertebrae removed....it will shorten your draw length....you won't beable to see over bushes when hunting.....all shots on 3D targets will be uphill.......you may drown when crossing creeks.....you will have to hop to get on sidewalks.......the problems are endless.


ewwww.... yeah.... those are all really good points. Let me re-think that.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Hey guys.......... guess what............
> 
> 
> 
> ...



What? :mg: :mg: :mg: That armguard is a fashion statement!! All the latest designers are making them... didn't you see Gwen Stefani sporting hers at the MTV Awards???


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

irefuse said:


> What? :mg: :mg: :mg: That armguard is a fashion statement!! All the latest designers are making them... didn't you see Gwen Stefani sporting hers at the MTV Awards???


Get one for the other arm, and shoot as Xena, the Warrior Queen.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> Get one for the other arm, and shoot as Xena, the Warrior Queen.


If she were a queen I would... but she's really just a princess  :teeth: ... PLUS... I like my blonde hair too much


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Don't mind the shirt, I am not really affiliated any longer, it only looks that way...








Me and 3DFool loungin with some beverage.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

And don't forget, you asked for it  .....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

shooting pics, damn I screwed:dead: 

lets see what I can dig up.

On the plus side after seeing this pic I did loos some weight:shade: 

Reed


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Wonder if I earn any points for my horseback shooting or my prowess for getting trophy mice?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Now those are some fun pic.... How fast can your horse run? Looks like has been messing with the mob again  



michihunter said:


> Wonder if I earn any points for my horseback shooting or my prowess for getting trophy mice?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

michihunter said:


> Wonder if I earn any points for my horseback shooting or my prowess for getting trophy mice?


So did the mouse go P&Y or B&C 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Those are all some really good pics guys!  Thanks for posting up (and adding more pressure!) :lol:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

an action shot
sorry about the topless photo


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

dontpunchit said:


> an action shot
> sorry about the topless photo


Sorry, yeah right :wink: We know what you are thinking, but I am not sure it will work with the Captain......... I really hope not anyway :teeth:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dontpunchit said:


> sorry about the topless photo


yeah right!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

michihunter said:


> Wonder if I earn any points for my horseback shooting or my prowess for getting trophy mice?



with your neighbors when they caught that on video and won some $ on america's funniest home videos.


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Sorry, yeah right :wink: We know what you are thinking, but I am not sure it will work with the Captain......... I really hope not anyway :teeth:


me too ukey: , but maybe it won't hurt me either


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

dontpunchit said:


> an action shot
> sorry about the topless photo


He is one of the Sage Creek Crew,

we will be coming out with our calendar this year for Christmas.

Stock up now.

We can sign them for an additional fee.

We got,

DontPunchIt
Sage
TRX32
Steeld_34
Longshooter
Pinshooter
D-Rock
Bowtech06
CPT_70
Spectre
Capin
3DBowmaster


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

sagecreek said:


> He is one of the Sage Creek Crew,
> 
> we will be coming out with our calendar this year for Christmas.
> 
> ...


hah, that should be a nice one


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

sagecreek said:


> He is one of the Sage Creek Crew,
> 
> we will be coming out with our calendar this year for Christmas.
> 
> ...




 I didn't even make the list...... Man I feel left out..... What do I have to do, post a picture half naked? You would like that would you :shade: Oh wait, I think I did that already, but with my wifes permission......... :RockOn:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> I didn't even make the list...... Man I feel left out..... What do I have to do, post a picture half naked? You would like that would you :shade: Oh wait, I think I did that already, but with my wifes permission......... :RockOn:


You have to show up at the range for a group photo also.

Half-naked of course for the ladies.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are some pics for ya... This is a smoker round out of a treestand...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

another...


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

So our most glorious and great captain (yes I'm trying to suck up )


When are you finally going to annouce who else will be joining this great team that you are currently building (and I sure hope will be including me on it:embara: )


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay, here's one that was taken at the BRS in Missouri. There were spiders in those trees!


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Okay, here's one that was taken at the BRS in Missouri. There were spiders in those trees!


Cap'n you can't go wrong with picking Emily...see's a great shooter and even better to look at. :shade: :hug: (Em I'll be expecting payment real soon )


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

goofy2788 said:


> Cap'n you can't go wrong with picking Emily...see's a great shooter and even better to look at. :shade: :hug: (Em I'll be expecting payment real soon )


ha ha... do you like pumpkin chocolate chip cookies???  :teeth: Thanks Goofy!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Wolfman, how come you didn't take off the Mathews shirt before you sat in the lounge chair? At least we all know why your the wolfman now..
:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

irefuse said:


> ha ha... do you like pumpkin chocolate chip cookies???  :teeth: Thanks Goofy!


Heck ya...paid in full for a dozen..or two.:shade: 

No Problem..with the way you represent yourself...here and other places I know you'd be a great addition to the Rytera team....and if only they would add me as well


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Okay, here's one that was taken at the BRS in Missouri. There were spiders in those trees!



Sure there were spiders..... 

How many landed on you while you were at full draw? Where did your arrow land when one did get close?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I have to agree that irefuse has been the most dominate woman in this thread. Everything from pictures to smacktalk to bribes. She has it all, but does she have what it takes to be on the Captains team? I guess SPECTRE is the only one that can tell us that.

Come on Captain, us teammates need a few more shooters to play with. I know OBT is getting a little scared right now for the inter-squad sitdown. Even heard he stepped up his practice just for this shoot....... :shade: Either way, the Bullet train is coming to town with a train full of shooters :star:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sure there were spiders.....
> 
> How many landed on you while you were at full draw? Where did your arrow land when one did get close?


Well none landed on me at full draw... however, some AT witnesses can tell you about the dance I did when I found a tick down my shirt! :embara: :embara:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Well none landed on me at full draw... however, some AT witnesses can tell you about the dance I did when I found a tick down my shirt! :embara: :embara:


   

Reminds me of the time that I stepped on a big snake walking back from pulling arrows.....a buddy and I looked like we were trying to dance the tango.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> I have to agree that irefuse has been the most dominate woman in this thread. Everything from pictures to smacktalk to bribes. She has it all, but does she have what it takes to be on the Captains team? I guess SPECTRE is the only one that can tell us that.
> 
> Come on Captain, us teammates need a few more shooters to play with. I know OBT is getting a little scared right now for the inter-squad sitdown. Even heard he stepped up his practice just for this shoot....... :shade: Either way, the Bullet train is coming to town with a train full of shooters :star:


Note: I haven't been bribing Spectre... I only bribed Goofy 

But if you vote for me I promise everyone will get free beer for a week!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

(my fingers were crossed)


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

ok i vote for irefuse............nuff said

:shade: :shade: :shade: :shade: :shade: :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Note: I haven't been bribing Spectre... I only bribed Goofy
> 
> But if you vote for me I promise everyone will get free beer for a week!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:
> 
> (my fingers were crossed)



Well you know I already called Captin into my office.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Here's my good side.........


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I had to run the kids to school... Anyway here are a few more pics...

This one is my daughter stretching out her Tiger...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here is one of my boy... He was shooting like 23 yards and put it in the ten on this mulie. I love the pic...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here they are together...


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

Here are a few more of me shooting... This is my King of the woods pose...:shade: This was the first shoot of the year and the high was 35 degrees that day. This is the second round and we were goofing off trying to make things interesting. I am not near as stable as the pic looks but it turned out neat so who cares... I shot a ten on the lion at 42 yards through a very small window while wobbling on this tree 4 feet of the ground.


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

One more... This one was hard and I hate turkeys... They jinx me and this was no different... If I remember right I think this was a 5...:embara:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, seeing how if I'm going to keep any pace with these others I better start putting down some pics.....
Here's one with a group I shot with this year. All in the 12 on the ASA bobcat. This little girl was tickeled that she split all our arrows in for a pinwheel 12. This particular shoot was to help benefit a local youth club. It's all about the kids!!:teeth: :shade:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

elk stalker said:


> Well, seeing how if I'm going to keep any pace with these others I better start putting down some pics.....
> Here's one with a group I shot with this year. All in the 12 on the ASA bobcat. This little girl was tickeled that she split all our arrows in for a pinwheel 12. This particular shoot was to help benefit a local youth club. It's all about the kids!!:teeth: :shade:


NICE!! :shade: I pick THAT girl to be on the team... ha ha, I DO get to pick right??? 

Okay, well... I hope you at least get some extra points for the pic then :teeth:


----------



## DarrinM (May 21, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Shot in the back............. COWARD......
> 
> 
> And why is DarrinM out of uniform?????????




Because he was on the way to OHIO for more frustration...... I mean hunting.... After the stop at the body shop of course


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Hey spec...er I mean Captain I think the masses are gettin anxious for the next announcement. It's time to rip the plastic covering off that new seat and let someone break it in:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

jaws said:


> Hey spec...er I mean Captain I think the masses are gettin anxious for the next announcement. It's time to rip the plastic covering off that new seat and let someone break it in:wink:



Patience Grasshopper......:darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

ttt... gotta keep this thread on the first page... we need MORE PICS! and MORE CANDIDATES! :teeth: :darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> ttt... gotta keep this thread on the first page... we need MORE PICS! and MORE CANDIDATES! :teeth: :darkbeer:



You know what I just realized that I have been doing alot of posting in this thread.....and I haven't posted in pics yet.:doh: other than the one of Captin and lil Captin. I will have to change that when I get home.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

ok more pics. 

This is at our 3d provincal championships practice range. I'm the fat guy shooting( remember after seening these pics I lost some weight ) anyway, the guy in the brown shirt with the binos is my shooing partner, the short guy beside him is my dad:smile: Dad had a shot that was just hanging on the target,point was just sticking in. everyone was saying shoot it, shoot it. so I did, cut in in half:angel: pure luck 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Reed said:


> ok more pics.
> 
> This is at our 3d provincal championships practice range. I'm the fat guy shooting( remember after seening these pics I lost some weight ) anyway, the guy in the brown shirt with the binos is my shooing partner, the short guy beside him is my dad:smile: Dad had a shot that was just hanging on the target,point was just sticking in. everyone was saying shoot it, shoot it. so I did, cut in in half:angel: pure luck
> 
> Reed


That's quite the terrain  ... where is that??


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> That's quite the terrain  ... where is that??


weight watchers ranch


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> That's quite the terrain  ... where is that??



Its a old gravel pit Noth of winnipeg Manitoba that was been reclamed somewhat. Not a flat shot to be found. imagin +35C on a beach or 6 hours and that was our day.:shade: 

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

soaker2000 said:


> weight watchers ranch



oh thats so cold:slice: 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Reed said:


> Its a old gravel pit Noth of winnipeg Manitoba that was been reclamed somewhat. Not a flat shot to be found. imagin +35C on a beach or 6 hours and that was our day.:shade:
> 
> Reed


Sounds fun! You would have enjoyed that Rinehart shoot in Pocatello... all uphill shots one day... all downhill shots the next day.... and some VERY sore calves for the following 3 days  :lol: :lol:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Billrollins asked me to post another pic for him, heres one from last winter shooting spots in his garage. The man can shoot a bow, but can't post a picture worth a darn!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Sounds fun! You would have enjoyed that Rinehart shoot in Pocatello... all uphill shots one day... all downhill shots the next day.... and some VERY sore calves for the following 3 days  :lol: :lol:


not many big hills but lots of berms, and not very level footing.

Drank 5L of water that day and still didn't go to the bathroom till hte next day( not that you relly need to know that )

Reed


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

nice color scheme on that bow.


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

Actually, that bow didn't look to bad with the camo limbs.:shade:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

that's what i'm saying, i kinda like it.:shade:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

irefuse said:


> ttt... gotta keep this thread on the first page... we need MORE PICS! and MORE CANDIDATES! :teeth: :darkbeer:


Yeah!!! More pics of IREFUSE!!!! Even the thoughts of giving free beer away makes her a shoe in!!!!! Even if her fingers were crossed


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Man are you all going to wish you had not asked for shooting pics... :sad:


Pay more attention to the bow than the shooter.. Anyone recognize that's a beautiful BulletX with NitrousX.. 






















More examples of needing an ugly guy to offset you pretty boys (and girls).


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Thanx for all the pics guys and gals..........




The next team member will be announced shortly............ Still waiting on the urine sample to clear forensics...........


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Thanx for all the pics guys and gals..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


you promised to send it back when done so dont forget


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Thanx for all the pics guys and gals..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Captain, mine is in the mail (urine sample). Just PLEASE don't tell me I am pregnant.........


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Captain, mine is in the mail (urine sample). Just PLEASE don't tell me I am pregnant.........



OK......... I won't tell you then.............. Never mind the swelling and the cravings at 3:00 a.m. ...........


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

I did remember to tell you I had a poppy seed bagle for breakfast didn't I? Don't want any negative substances found in my sample.....


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

It just occurred to me that there's probably about 5,000 AT users out there in cyberspace that are wishing that they never got lippy with me...............   

Sorry for the epiphany...............:star: 


Not to worry if you're one of _those_..............



I don't hold a grudge........












too awfully long...............   



Keep the pics and stories coming guys and gals. With all the users here daily there's plenty of folks who might be deserving of these slots who haven't even applied yet.:smile:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Thanx for all the pics guys and gals..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



oh crap that sounds bad 

really I didn't inhale:shade: 
Irefuse, what was in those cookies anyway

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Reed said:


> oh crap that sounds bad
> 
> really I didn't inhale:shade:
> Irefuse, what was in those cookies anyway
> ...


ha ha ha... why do you think I offered them? I knew the urine sample had to be coming up next... and my apple juice sure came in handy... whew


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> It just occurred to me that there's probably about 5,000 AT users out there in cyberspace that are wishing that they never got lippy with me...............
> 
> Sorry for the epiphany...............:star:
> 
> ...


lippy! hows about back handy you little so...........


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> Captain, mine is in the mail (urine sample). Just PLEASE don't tell me I am pregnant.........


LeEarl, the Capn told me to send you pickles with peanut butter and a side of fries with choclate sauce. Don't want to give away the result of your sample but.....
The question is, who's is it????:mg:


----------



## JUMPMAN (Jun 5, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> With all the users here daily there's plenty of folks who might be deserving of these slots who haven't even applied yet.:smile:


That reminds me I havent signed with anyone yet... :secret:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Never forget the G33K


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

G33k said:


> Never forget the G33K


Never! How could we?

Where ya been G33k? It's good to see ya!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

elk stalker said:


> LeEarl, the Capn told me to send you pickles with peanut butter and a side of fries with choclate sauce. Don't want to give away the result of your sample but.....
> The question is, who's is it????:mg:


Yeah, don't worry about it. I was fix a few years ago :shade: My wife likes it that way..........


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Recordkeeper said:


> Never! How could we?
> 
> Where ya been G33k? It's good to see ya!


I think those stuck recurve limbs have been taking too much time :star:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Never! How could we?
> 
> Where ya been G33k? It's good to see ya!


I have been coaching. Something must be in the water this year cause I have students coming out my ears. Alot of them wanting to shoot compound but of course my supply of those are limited (and much harder to share).

Seriously I took 18 rookies to their first shoot this semester and have maybe a total of 30 that are planning on shooting atleast one tournie this spring.

That and trying to get into the swing of school has taken up alot of time. I have learned so many cool things this semester and I think my students are benefitting from it.

But I should be back on AT more as the season starts up.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

I'm going to throw my son in the hat. 


He is an accomplished indoor and outdoor archer , along with an accomplished hunter. Promotes the archery seen , along with the best !

A mentor to the young shooters on the joad team , and a very reponsible young man!

Take a look at some of his photos.

first is JOAD nationals tis past summer. he is in the center with the white shirt on


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reed said:


> oh crap that sounds bad
> 
> really I didn't inhale:shade:
> Irefuse, what was in those cookies anyway
> ...



That's ok....that stuff is legal up your way.


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

hunter


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

smackdown shooter again white shirt


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

So we are supposed to submit a picture eh?? sounds kinda fishy to me...
I have been MIA for a while and I am sure that more than one gal has stepped up to take whatever 'role' I held here. I suppose a picture will help. 

And to prove that I am not a FITA snob


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> That's ok....that stuff is legal up your way.



jezz man don't tell everyone:angel: 

they may want some 

Reed


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Where can I send my stool sample too ... But wait you said urine ... you mean I .... OH NEVERMIND !


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

awards, and his first 300-47x MAA State round target!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Come on G33k, keep them pictures coming...... :wink:


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

G33k said:


> So we are supposed to submit a picture eh?? sounds kinda fishy to me...
> I have been MIA for a while and I am sure that more than one gal has stepped up to take whatever 'role' I held here. I suppose a picture will help.
> 
> And to prove that I am not a FITA snob


Welcome back G33k and there has not been a single woman that has been worthy of filling your shoes while you were gone so we just saved your chair. Holy COW that is a downward shot, how did you do?


----------



## GoodOleBoy (Oct 28, 2006)

Spectre, I heard you are the king daddy all mighty buckmaster. It would be an honor to be on a team with you, I can do some you mean work out in the field and for Rytera. My dad (Jarlicker) had me shooting archery at 4 yrs old. We traveled the country together shooting archery tournaments, I had shot in at least 20 different states and got me a NFAA outdoor national championship before I was 11 yrs old. We would even bring along mom and sis for the good ole times we shared. I got to make it short and sweet because I need to go whoop up on OBT over at the barn. Thanks for the great opportunity.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Some things in life just 'taint fair.................I genuflect to the G33kster


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Hey Irefuse*

I see you are back at it today. I wish you the best of luck


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*irefuse*

If you are picked please take it easy on my at the next 3D shoot.


----------



## pinkfletch (Sep 16, 2002)

*My best shot ever*

I called this robin hood at a 3-d shoot. Shooter before me pinwheeled the 12 at 18yds and I told him I was sorry for his arrow and nailed it.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Not on page 2 on my watch....


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

irefuse said:


> ttt... gotta keep this thread on the first page... we need MORE PICS! and MORE CANDIDATES! :teeth: :darkbeer:



OK I'll kick this into high gear,

First I was kissing babies and shaking hands....

I'm getting T-Shirts made now....


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> It just occurred to me that there's probably about 5,000 AT users out there in cyberspace that are wishing that they never got lippy with me...............


Please......I would almost assume that the ability to get lippy, regardless of who with, would be a prime trait that members of Team Rytera need to possess. :shade:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Please......I would almost assume that the ability to get lippy, regardless of who with, would be a prime trait that members of Team Rytera need to possess. :shade:



I was thinking the same thing.....to a degree......


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Even the chicks are getting into it 

Here is the Rytera girl for 2027


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

How Rack Tracker Keeps Archery Fun.....

PINATA!!! At the Family Fun Shoot in 2005

Watch out those kids are pretty aggressive....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> If you are picked please take it easy on my at the next 3D shoot.


Hey, I gave you one last night :angel: ha ha It's been close but you haven't lost to me yet so you probably have a few good weeks left


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

G33k said:


> So we are supposed to submit a picture eh?? sounds kinda fishy to me...
> I have been MIA for a while and I am sure that more than one gal has stepped up to take whatever 'role' I held here. I suppose a picture will help.
> 
> And to prove that I am not a FITA snob


No way! Plenty of room around here for lots more of us girls  That's an awesome pic!

Oh yeah... Rack Tracker... those pics are priceless! Can you make me a T-shirt? :shade:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Only if I can










give it to you in person at Vegas.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Spectre has an interesting definition of shortly!!! He said the next member will be announced shortly about 5 hours ago!!  Come on Spectre!!! '94


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

me and one of my clients this past bow season........could be you captain next year.....:teeth: :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> Spectre has an interesting definition of shortly!!! He said the next member will be announced shortly about 5 hours ago!!  Come on Spectre!!! '94


I think he has been teaching Basketball skills.

Here is his latest Student.....My daughter Kelsey


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> I think he has been teaching Basketball skills.
> 
> Here is his latest Student.....My daughter Kelsey



Awesome!!! She'll have the ladder out next!! '94


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> Only if I can
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bring one to Vegas... but you have to give it to me in public  ha ha


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

G33k said:


> So we are supposed to submit a picture eh?? sounds kinda fishy to me...
> I have been MIA for a while and I am sure that more than one gal has stepped up to take whatever 'role' I held here. I suppose a picture will help.
> 
> And to prove that I am not a FITA snob


ya right! your role is set in guano


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

soaker2000 said:


> ya right! your role is set in guano


EWWWWwwww, if that is the case then I want a new role.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

G33k said:


> So we are supposed to submit a picture eh?? sounds kinda fishy to me...
> I have been MIA for a while and I am sure that more than one gal has stepped up to take whatever 'role' I held here. I suppose a picture will help.
> 
> And to prove that I am not a FITA snob



That ain't a rubber critter........... 





Therefore, you're still a FITA snob.................   



Good to see you Nikki. Hope all is well.:smile:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

havent added to the list ? Spectre you must be having a ball with this:teeth:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

steve hilliard said:


> havent added to the list ? Spectre you must be having a ball with this:teeth:



Sometimes.......... it really is cool being me. 



And as OBT told me........... "Now you're one of the Elite........... a COMPANY man........:shade: "


Actually, sorting thru all these applicants is a pile of WORK. ukey: 

But then again......... I don't have anything against an honest days work.......... provided that somebody else does it............  

I think that all the hard work will pay off! I'm looking forward to bringing the Rytera Bullet Train to every archery venue in the country and beyond. This task given to me is the opportunity of a lifetime.:shade: 



At Ranger school there was a plaque. It stated:

"Who will go for us? Who shall we send?

Here am I............ send me" :thumbs_up :shade:


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

Good Luck Spec!!!.....you got your work cut out for you....lol


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Geeeessshhhhh Spec .....*

 Blowies will be getting their Guardians and Commanders long before this thread is half done ..... :smash: 

I can see it now 51 threads on the first 3 pages of GenPop touting "how great my Commander is" or "I can't believe my Guardian blew up", and this thread will still being going ..... :ranger: 

PBean


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

please please please le it be my turn to represent this great site and such a great company ... a laid back , ugly , woodsy ******* like myself would give the pretty boys & girls something to laugh at ... lol


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Concept3D said:


> Good Luck Spec!!!.....you got your work cut out for you....lol



Augusta will be the first stop...........


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

Can't wait...always a pleasure to shoot with the Spec!!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Do I have to read all 15 pages to find out who's on the team?

I may have a Nomination for ya Spectre.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bellows1 said:


> Do I have to read all 15 pages to find out who's on the team?
> 
> I may have a Nomination for ya Spectre.



No you don't need to read all 15 pgs.....he has only named 1 to the team........LeEarl.

The other spots are still open.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

And it feel GOOD to be on the team :shade: First one on the train get to pick his seat. But then again there were 4 others that moved over from the M4L ranks. So there are 5 so far on the team.

You could be next. Just think, a spot on the train with the Captain himself :teeth:


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

I hope Spectre ain't driv'in.....Knowing the Spec ....that is a scary thought.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Concept3D said:


> I hope Spectre ain't driv'in.....Knowing the Spec ....that is a scary thought.



Nooooo waaayyyyyy. They've provided me with everything I asked for during the contract negotiations.............

Big Black private jet. (they told me that I'd be inducted into the mile high club........... whatever that is...........)
Limo (and driver)
New house on MTV Cribs.

you know........ the works.......... 


Decisions are being made daily folks................ but that SPECTRE guy just seems a bit slow sometimes on revealing them............


----------



## vulcan classic 3-D (Jun 1, 2003)

you left out the SPECTRE Fathead....lol.....my son wanted one, after I seen how much they were...Santa might miss that item


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Nooooo waaayyyyyy. They've provided me with everything I asked for during the contract negotiations.............
> 
> Big Black private jet. (they told me that I'd be inducted into the mile high club........... whatever that is...........)
> Limo (and driver)
> ...


Is there room for more on that Big Black private jet? Or is that why they call it private :wink: I am sure a few more team members would like to in the other club you speak of......... :shade:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Is there room for more on that Big Black private jet? Or is that why they call it private :wink: I am sure a few more team members would like to in the other club you speak of......... :shade:



767 bro........:shade: 

The team AND all their gear.......... 



And Concept........... we're working on the licensing for the Team Rytera Fathead collection.......... a must for the serious archer's workshop. 


And last but not least............ a series of collectors items.............

The M4L / R4L bobblehead collection. Available soon.:shade:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Okay everyone I'm going to be on the road for a few days. Don't mistake my leave of absence as uninterest in becoming a member of the team.... if I could PHONE in posts I certainly would! 

Now the topic is... "OBT has a new set of arrows that he accidentally cut off 3 inches too short"... talk amongst yourselves.:secret:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Okay everyone I'm going to be on the road for a few days. Don't mistake my leave of absence as uninterest in becoming a member of the team.... if I could PHONE in posts I certainly would!
> 
> Now the topic is... "OBT has a new set of arrows that he accidentally cut off 3 inches too short"... talk amongst yourselves.:secret:


Bwahahahahahahaha.......OBT don't cut arrows....

kward musta cut them three inches too short!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Sweet put me in the hat!!!!! I would love to be part of the team. I would even bring the Keystone Light!!!! The high falutin" beer!!! :darkbeer: Only for after the shooting though. Here is me having a little fun with my Bullet X. Again no-one was hurt in these pictures not even the Gas Cans. They have feelings too. Thanx For the oppurtunity.:thumbs_up


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Heres a Antelope doe I harvested at 74 yards. My Slayer X did the trick. Rock ON!!!!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> That ain't a rubber critter...........
> 
> 
> 
> ...


GAH! Hopefully this year I will go hunt some rubber critters. It looks like there are conflicts with the college students tournaments. I would like to find some local 3-D tournaments to take them to instead. They are showing some interest in Redding


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

One last one of my good friend shooting while my little brother, yeah he is 8, I am 30. His very first 3-d. Glad to be a part of it.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Oh yeah I look like Larry the Cable Guy . So like I am sorta hot, in like a not so Brad Pitt kinda Way.HEE HEE


----------



## mtmedic (Sep 20, 2004)

I found this at the bottom again so I thought I would put it up top before I hit the sack... Here is this years speed goat...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

mtboho said:


> Sweet put me in the hat!!!!! I would love to be part of the team. I would even bring the Keystone Light!!!! The high falutin" beer!!! :darkbeer: Only for after the shooting though. Here is me having a little fun with my Bullet X. Again no-one was hurt in these pictures not even the Gas Cans. They have feelings too. Thanx For the oppurtunity.:thumbs_up


Sooo... your saying the Martin is flameproof tooo!!??? Man.. I gots to get me one of them!! :whoo: :chortle: :thumb:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

G33k said:


> GAH! Hopefully this year I will go hunt some rubber critters. It looks like there are conflicts with the college students tournaments. I would like to find some local 3-D tournaments to take them to instead. They are showing some interest in Redding


Ahh yeah. Only 6 months away and counting.

Bet you can't tell, but I love that shoot.

Party on. :darkbeer:


----------



## goofy2788 (Aug 14, 2005)

Bellows1 said:


> Do I have to read all 15 pages to find out who's on the team?
> 
> I may have a Nomination for ya Spectre.


Bellows that's awful nice of you to nominate me!!!:teeth: 








You were going to nominate me....wern't you?


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Nooooo waaayyyyyy. They've provided me with everything I asked for during the contract negotiations.............
> 
> Big Black private jet. (they told me that I'd be inducted into the mile high club........... whatever that is...........)
> Limo (and driver)
> ...


hay spec, your gonea be a Rock Star:shade:

will you hire 8 bodyguards who like to beat up *****holes? 

sign a couple crispys so you can eat your meals for free 

do you have a pezz dispencer 



Reed


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Reed said:


> do you have a pezz dispencer


From what I hear, he's about the same size as one...a pess dispenser would just be another friend trying to get on Team Rytera!!

LOLOLOL


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> From what I hear, he's about the same size as one...a pess dispenser would just be another friend trying to get on Team Rytera!!
> 
> LOLOLOL



you know I thought that the ranger school had a height requirement 

Reed


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

How in the heck did this fall to the second page? Back to the top.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

elk stalker said:


> How in the heck did this fall to the second page? Back to the top.



Back to the top for the hopefull.


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

wolfman_73 said:


> Ahh yeah. Only 6 months away and counting.
> 
> Bet you can't tell, but I love that shoot.
> 
> Party on. :darkbeer:


That was my first time at that shoot and I had such an unbeliavable time!!! I would encourage anyone everyone to go, especially if they want a real challenging experience


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

mtboho said:


> Sweet put me in the hat!!!!! I would love to be part of the team. I would even bring the Keystone Light!!!! The high falutin" beer!!! :darkbeer: Only for after the shooting though. Here is me having a little fun with my Bullet X. Again no-one was hurt in these pictures not even the Gas Cans. They have feelings too. Thanx For the oppurtunity.:thumbs_up




Okay............I had to laugh at this pic.........that is too funny.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Okay everyone I'm going to be on the road for a few days. Don't mistake my leave of absence as uninterest in becoming a member of the team.... if I could PHONE in posts I certainly would!


I am looking forward to meeting you in St. Louis. See you next week!


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

Its Leslie AND H4E, I can't wait to see you both at Vegas. I think an old high school friend if coming with me, I am teaching her to shoot. We should have a gals night out.

ok, maybe not a full night, just a few hours of gal time. Otherwise all the guys will start chewing on their paws in frustration.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

G33k said:


> Its Leslie AND H4E, I can't wait to see you both at Vegas. I think an old high school friend if coming with me, I am teaching her to shoot. We should have a gals night out.
> 
> ok, maybe not a full night, just a few hours of gal time. Otherwise all the guys will start chewing on their paws in frustration.


I love this idea! Girls night out in Vegas. :smile:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

G33k said:


> Its Leslie AND H4E, I can't wait to see you both at Vegas. I think an old high school friend if coming with me, I am teaching her to shoot. We should have a gals night out.
> 
> ok, maybe not a full night, just a few hours of gal time. Otherwise all the guys will start chewing on their paws in frustration.




Being an efficient tracker I would just hunt you all down and then start the stalk......................


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> I love this idea! Girls night out in Vegas. :smile:






Sorry LG but your grounded.................


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

*pictures*

Ok after searching through all the computers at home I have come to the conclusion that I have no pictures of myself shooting. I am always the one taking the pictures.

So I will just have to go with the fun pictures. This is a picture of myself branding Billy Ray for H4E. With the help of a few other AT friends; Lucky, Racktracker, BHNTR1 and H4E.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

This one might be why BHNTR1 believes I should be grounded :angel: 

Huntin4elk and I making deals with the devil in Vegas last year.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

LeslieG said:


> This one might be why BHNTR1 believes I should be grounded :angel:
> 
> Huntin4elk and I making deals with the devil in Vegas last year.



Aw yes...............what a night THAT was. :wink: :chortle:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> This one might be why BHNTR1 believes I should be grounded :angel:
> 
> Huntin4elk and I making deals with the devil in Vegas last year.




Actually I was hoping your were going to deal me the devil..............


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Back To The Top>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Actually I was hoping your were going to deal me the devil..............


Oh Cotty, I kinda put a little side bet on ya for Vegas, versus the Car Dude....

See the Joes Thread..

Don't let me down.....


Oh and IREFUSE, 

By all means in Public......I wouldn't have it any other way......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You all must not really want one of these spots.....why is this thread not on the 1st page????? 

Do you see this Captain? 

Very upsetting.:thumbs_do


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> You all must not really want one of these spots.....why is this thread not on the 1st page?????
> 
> Do you see this Captain?
> 
> Very upsetting.:thumbs_do


Well BH, I'd bring it up but to be honest I'm done kissing a** and now I'm ready to kick it. By 'kick it', I mean to sit people down. If that doesn't qualify me then oh well, good times either way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well BH, I'd bring it up but to be honest I'm done kissing a** and now I'm ready to kick it. By 'kick it', I mean to sit people down. If that doesn't qualify me then oh well, good times either way.



I understand that.....and I agree. 

BUT I am talking about the others.....and if I was doing the picking.....I wouldn't want my guys/gals slippin like this.

Heck I am not even after a spot.....I got my eyes on a different prize.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Now here is a gal who knows the meaning of 

*RACK
FOR 
Rytera!*​
That's our own LeslieG, who has taken the Rack Tracker Ticket TO HEART

I do think that earns her some consideration on the Bullet Train. 

I think she's showing the SPIRIT.....Thanks MINX for Exposing what is truly near and dear to her heart.....

Now what did I DO with that Sharpie.....


This message was approved by Leslie G


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> Now here is a gal who knows the meaning of
> 
> *RACK
> FOR
> ...


WOW! another martin give away


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rack Tracker said:


> I think he has been teaching Basketball skills.
> 
> Here is his latest Student.....My daughter Kelsey



The Latest SPECTRE lesson:

Improvise, Adapt and Overcome
An unofficial mantra of the Marine Corps based on the fact that the Corps generally received Army hand-me-downs and the troops were poorly equipped. Despite this, the Marine Corps has been successful mostly because of the creativity of its people and their success-based attitude.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

back to the top:darkbeer:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

We better move this back to the front page. :smile:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> This one might be why BHNTR1 believes I should be grounded :angel:
> 
> Huntin4elk and I making deals with the devil in Vegas last year.


That chick was awesome, she put up with so much drunkeness.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

WOW!!!

I'm out all day car shopping for my wife. Figured I come back to a full team.. :noidea:


Guess those urine test must have yielded some pretty "interesting" results..


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

G33k said:


> Its Leslie AND H4E, I can't wait to see you both at Vegas. I think an old high school friend if coming with me, I am teaching her to shoot. We should have a gals night out.
> 
> ok, maybe not a full night, just a few hours of gal time. Otherwise all the guys will start chewing on their paws in frustration.


just leave a sock behind we ll be ok:angel:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well BH, I'd bring it up but to be honest I'm done kissing a** and now I'm ready to kick it. By 'kick it', I mean to sit people down. If that doesn't qualify me then oh well, good times either way.



I have to say. That's a pretty good stance to take. :thumb:


----------



## hardrock6 (Oct 29, 2002)

*don't forget me*

Just ole Gary. LP's boss, ha ha
that's Lp archery


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up


It's good to be the king...


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up



Ok so what are you getting new shoes.....new arrows....a higher chair.....a new fishing rod....what?

I know you aren't gonna announce another teammate.....you are having to much fun.


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up


:drum:

And the winner is ...........................................


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up



white or red wine with dinner? :becky:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok so what are you getting new shoes.....new arrows....a higher chair.....a new fishing rod....what?
> 
> I know you aren't gonna announce another teammate.....you are having to much fun.


I think that he is enjoying this way to much to stop.

Reed


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Please Please Please Be Me


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

One last bump and it's off to work I go....

Later all.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up


getten peperoni and mushrooms?


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

almost to page 2 .... r u kidding me ... :bump:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

Is there any way I can move this thread to page 2,367???








[email protected] wrong button:angry:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Hey buddy ol'pal, I haven't received your PM begging me to join the movement........You might want to try sending it again.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

*Page 3....*

I don't think so :teeth:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

IGluIt4U said:


> Sooo... your saying the Martin is flameproof tooo!!??? Man.. I gots to get me one of them!! :whoo: :chortle: :thumb:


Oh yes, and if you buy a Rytera, you will too, be standing outside the fire. send an arrow smoking, or flaming might I add, into your target.!!!! It really sux they blocked Archerytalk at my work for some reason. By the time I get to get on here it is 20 posts down the list. UMM, the racks are getting pretty good around here.:thumbs_up Racktracker I get the pun in your name now 
What did the Ghost say to the Bees?
BOO BEES!!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up


He loves Keystone Light too???:darkbeer: Good Choice my friend Good Choice!!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Huntin4Elk said:


> Okay............I had to laugh at this pic.........that is too funny.


Thank you, I was going to pose for that picture in the same dynamite underwear that you have in your avator. Yeah Got some, but I am trying to be part of a team you know, and who wants the guy with the wierd speedos on there team????:madgrin:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC just made another decision.............. :shade: :thumbs_up



One ply or two?:shade:


----------



## Junior. (Mar 23, 2006)

:bump2: :bump: As a wannabe Rytera team member I can't let this page dwindle to the bottom.

P.S. Pick me :thumbs_up :teeth:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

mtboho said:


> He loves Keystone Light too???:darkbeer: Good Choice my friend Good Choice!!!



Sorry my friend.......... Even when I'm feeling frisky................ Mt Dew is about the strongest beverage you'll ever see in my hand. I learned a long time ago that SPECTRE and alcohol don't mix.  

Because you just never know where you'll be when the gauntlet is thrown down and a "sit down" match will break out............ 

I've always gotta be on my toes.........:shade: 





Oh yeah............... my decision.











Answer: Don't bet on Cleveland...............


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Sorry my friend.......... Even when I'm feeling frisky................ Mt Dew is about the strongest beverage you'll ever see in my hand. I learned a long time ago that SPECTRE and alcohol don't mix.
> 
> Because you just never know where you'll be when the gauntlet is thrown down and a "sit down" match will break out............
> 
> ...



Ahh just go ahead and let em know I'm your pic right??  Oh yeah and here is my R4L kiddo in training!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Ahh just go ahead and let em know I'm your pic right??  Oh yeah and here is my R4L kiddo in training!! '94



Great pic and a cool hat! I have the same embroidery on the right sleeve of my Scentblocker Jacket............:shade:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

That hat has Waddell's signature on the bill too courtesy of Fasst!! '94


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Almost a week since the first new member announced. Now *that's* dedication to inducing anticipation for pick #2. :becky:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> Almost a week since the first new member announced. Now *that's* dedication to inducing anticipation for pick #2. :becky:



Glad to see it's working..........:thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Glad to see it's working..........:thumbs_up



psychological warfare. You must have been very well educated.. :chortle:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Maybe you can use a finger shooter on the team. It can only improve your image.:wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

fingershooter1 said:


> Maybe you can use a finger shooter on the team. It can only improve your image.:wink:



Usually, when a finger gets shot it's an accident..............   

Submit your urine sample anyway...........:shade:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Usually, when a finger gets shot it's an accident..............
> 
> Submit your urine sample anyway...........:shade:


now thats funny, I don't care who you are!!!
I love the anticipation to the next announcement!!! It has known to wake me up around 3:00 in the morning thinking." Hmm, was it me ?, better go check" then the wife says " where the heck are you going?", "uh pee". "yeah right it is Archerytalk isn't it?'' Busted.....HEE HEE


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Six Hundred and Forty some odd posts ......*



SPECTRE said:


> Answer: Don't bet on Cleveland...............


and this is the best you could come up with ... :bored: 

OK ..... if it were me ..... so far irefuse and RackAttack seem to have the most "desire" for one of the 5 positions left ...... PICK THEM !!!!!:gossip: 

PBean


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Keepin it fresh.


----------



## spartyon2k (Mar 17, 2006)

*Rytera Staff*

I would love to be considered!!! I am 2yrs into this and growing better everyday (w/60 arrows per morning). Should I send a resume via email? I am a Sales/Designer by trade so I am used to selling what I do by selling myself. Crazy about archery! Will try to post some pics.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Well, I wish I could be here all day waiting for the next team member, BUT I have to be in a meeting most of the day. And there is no place for my laptop this time, I think....... Then it is off to hunt for most of the weeked. So good luck to everyone trying to get on the team. I can assure you that it will be worth the wait to find yourself surrounded by the Rytera team....

And for those that think you would never have a chance, try anyway. You never know what the Captain is looking for. Hey, he picked me didn't he :shade: I just a regular joe :wink:

But if you do get on the team, be ready for son serious sitdown shoots. OBT and the M4L team needs a little competition and the Bullet Train is going to give it to them..........

Wooo Woooo


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well back to the top and another sameless plug for me:angel: 

Reed


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Back to page 1 for the Rytera team...


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> and this is the best you could come up with ... :bored:
> 
> OK ..... if it were me ..... so far irefuse and RackAttack seem to have the most "desire" for one of the 5 positions left ...... PICK THEM !!!!!:gossip:
> 
> PBean


Don't forget Rack Tracker...  :wink: :bump:


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> And for those that think you would never have a chance, try anyway. You never know what the Captain is looking for. Hey, he picked me didn't he :shade: I just a regular joe :wink:


aren't you the same regular joe that shot a 56x or 58x game with bare shafts? i think you might be a slightly irregular regular joe.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pintojk said:


> and this is the best you could come up with ... :bored:
> 
> OK ..... if it were me ..... so far irefuse and RackAttack seem to have the most "desire" for one of the 5 positions left ...... PICK THEM !!!!!:gossip:
> 
> PBean



I agree.....but there are more then 5 spots left...:mg: 

LeEarl is the only new RFLer......the others were transfers from the M4L squad.....

So there are 9 spots left.


----------



## Carroll in MO (Sep 15, 2002)

*Martin/Rytera*

Spectre,
After reading your post about not drinking, you sound like my kind of boss. I feel like I am crazy enough without any help. I also think that I may be the only person that someone may see with a bow in their hand and I don't want to give archery a black eye so to speak by being under the influence.
I don't have any pictures but did shoot for Martin up until about three-four years ago when the sales rep. didn't send a contract and didn't give any explanation. I would be willing to represent Rytera where ever needed. Archery has been very good to me and I want to give something back. I shoot with a mouth tab (my right arm is off at the shoulder) and have won NFAA indoor nationals twice, MO state indoor 11 times, MO state outdoor 11 times, and several sectional titles.
Thank you for your consideration.
Carroll :smile:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Sorry my friend.......... Even when I'm feeling frisky................ Mt Dew is about the strongest beverage you'll ever see in my hand. I learned a long time ago that SPECTRE and alcohol don't mix.
> 
> Because you just never know where you'll be when the gauntlet is thrown down and a "sit down" match will break out............
> 
> I've always gotta be on my toes.........:shade:



Well then I will just have to get you some O'Doules (s/p)..... 

Man you never learned about group tightner????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Oops ..... sorry me bad .....*



IGluIt4U said:


> Don't forget Rack Tracker...  :wink: :bump:


it was early when I posted ...... it was supposed to be RT

PintoZZZZJK


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

I'm submitting my urine sample via e-mail. Let me know when you get it!!! :laugh2: 

Ben


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> I'm submitting my urine sample via e-mail. Let me know when you get it!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Ben



I'd keep a fair distance from the power supply when you let it rip..


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hope you didn't send it ......*



beenfarr said:


> I'm submitting my urine sample via e-mail. Let me know when you get it!!! :laugh2:
> 
> Ben


in a Mountain Dew bottle:eyebrows: or your application will definately be DENIED !!!!

PBean


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> I'd keep a fair distance from the power supply when you let it rip..


That advice would have been priceless 5 min. ago. :twitch: 

Ben


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

back to page one with a running hound:embara:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

pintojk said:


> OK ..... if it were me ..... so far irefuse and RackAttack seem to have the most "desire" for one of the 5 positions left ...... PICK THEM !!!!!:gossip:


Oh My!!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Did I mention...*

Did I mention I also use a NAP rest, a Summit treestand, OnTarget 2, and shop with lancasters?????

Ben


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mind ....... gutter ........ out ......*



G33k said:


> Oh My!!


:angel: 

Seriously G33K ...... both have demonstrated a true "desire" to be part of R4L :teeth: ..... not that any other poster/applicant does not deserve the honour of being part of CR's team.

PintoJK


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

pintojk said:


> :angel:
> 
> Seriously G33K ...... both have demonstrated a true "desire" to be part of R4L :teeth: ..... not that any other poster/applicant does not deserve the honour of being part of CR's team.
> 
> PintoJK


Don't give me that "Your mind is in the gutter" *tsk tsk* , the use of "desire" versus desire let us all know where you were going with that post. So I call Shenanigans on you! Shenanigans !!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

G33k said:


> Don't give me that "Your mind is in the gutter" *tsk tsk* , the use of "desire" versus desire let us all know where you were going with that post. So I call Shenanigans on you! Shenanigans !!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


>


:lalala: :ballchain


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Go Rytera... ttt


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*hey*



pintojk said:


> and this is the best you could come up with ... :bored:
> 
> OK ..... if it were me ..... so far irefuse and RackAttack seem to have the most "desire" for one of the 5 positions left ...... PICK THEM !!!!!:gossip:
> 
> PBean


hey I really want on the team as well but I have already said everything that I need to say.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well what the heck...I have the same desire to shut OBT's piehole as you do(reference first thread )
> 
> You've seen my Captain pose...I expect one from you as well. My only problem is I can guarantee that I will not be at Lancaster.
> 
> ...



well back to page one 

GV, what size of gun is the young lady shooting. I am looking to pick one up for my wife and we are toying with a few rounds.

Reed


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

*Patience*



JawsDad said:


> Almost a week since the first new member announced. Now *that's* dedication to inducing anticipation for pick #2. :becky:


Rumor has it that Captain Rytera is going to pick 1 new member for every 1000 posts on this thread. 

Get comfortable.................. It's going to be a long wait. :couch2: 

Besides, I think that he enjoys it. 

Just as a cat plays with their catch before they kill it.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

I am just a little disapointed in the want-to-bees R4Lers..... Only 5 posts here all afternoon.... What are you people doing, working?? :wink: You must want to be on this team more then that......... Anyone else??

Post up and keep this thread on top, but not too high.... Seems like when it get too high our fearless Captain can not see it :shade:


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

I have even talked my three year old into joining the fight to help get daddy on the team !!!!


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

My 5 year old too !!!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

archernga23 said:


> My 5 year old too !!!!


Now that is a good picture!!!! Hey Guys What did I miss. Got that work thing again today. what a bummer. then it is off to Go Duckhunting tomorrow. Gonna try Judos with my Martin Rebel Can't wait. TTFN TGIF!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I'd love nothing more than to be an O-fficial R4L'er. But, one can only beg so much without losing what little sanity they have left.. :wink:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

I agree. Love to be on the team but this train seems to have stalled on the tracks. Don't suppose the conductor fell asleep at the switch do ya?


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> I am just a little disapointed in the want-to-bees R4Lers..... Only 5 posts here all afternoon.... What are you people doing, working?? :wink: You must want to be on this team more then that......... Anyone else??
> 
> Post up and keep this thread on top, but not too high.... Seems like when it get too high our fearless Captain can not see it :shade:


Over 10,000 looks for 10 spots. Them are good odds. Spec probably is buried under here somewhere. Like finding a needle in a haystack.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Derailed before leaving the station?:jaw:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well kids one last one for the night :star: 

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well one more.

my wife thinking, where are all these deer he keeps talking about?


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

G33k said:


> Don't give me that "Your mind is in the gutter" *tsk tsk* , the use of "desire" versus desire let us all know where you were going with that post. So I call Shenanigans on you! Shenanigans !!!



I feel that I must clarify immediately................


For the record............. when I think of RackTracker............... "desire" is about the farthest thing from my mind............ :fear:


But nonetheless he's still being considered.............


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Man it would be awesome to be on the official team, Im really looking forward to showing off Rytera round here come 3-d season. My bow got a lot of questions/looks at the local Bass Pro Thursday night 3-d competitions this fall, the Rytera even won me a little $ when I laid the smack down on them boys one night!! Rytera needs a good ol boy for Midwest representation!! Easton94 for R4L......I approved this message...'94


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> I am just a little disapointed in the want-to-bees R4Lers..... Only 5 posts here all afternoon.... What are you people doing, working?? :wink: QUOTE]
> 
> Work definitely got in the way for me today. Of course if I don't work I can't support my families archery habit. :wink:
> 
> ...


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> LeEarl said:
> 
> 
> > I am just a little disapointed in the want-to-bees R4Lers..... Only 5 posts here all afternoon.... What are you people doing, working?? :wink:
> ...



Sounds like you need to prioritize...........   


Never underestimate the power of a "sick day".............:shade:


----------



## boojo35 (Jul 16, 2005)

I think that I am the obvious choice. The captain can't be the only short dude on the team........................ short people rock!!!!!!!!!!!!!:thumbs_up


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Going to take my son squirrel hunting. Better hit the sack.........


Good night all!


Thanx to all who have posted. Keep the applications coming. I'll be reviewing them while on the private jet on Sunday.:shade:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

EASTON94 said:


> Man it would be awesome to be on the official team, Im really looking forward to showing off Rytera round here come 3-d season. My bow got a lot of questions/looks at the local Bass Pro Thursday night 3-d competitions this fall, the Rytera even won me a little $ when I laid the smack down on them boys one night!! Rytera needs a good ol boy for Midwest representation!! Easton94 for R4L......I approved this message...'94


Alot of people had to try my Bullet X too. Everybody is always eyeballing it. heck Martin/rytera is basically nonexistent around Billings Montana anymore. But the local archery shop told me that he brought in a bengal or Leopard he couldn't remember and it sold the same day.
Spectre, I would represent well. I only make jokes about the Keystone. I am serious about my archery and the interaction with others being positive. Heck I quit shooting at one particular shop because they broke out the brews during league. It only takes one incident to smudge alot of years of work to show the positive archery is for people and hunting. I would love the chance to show ya, anyhow, Gotta get some shut eye before I wing some arrows at some ducks tomorrow. Good night all.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

page 2???? nuh uh..


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Sounds like you need to prioritize...........
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of a "sick day".............:shade:


home office baby 

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

good god, am I the only one with nothing to day this morning 

Reed


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

And you guys thoguht OBT was slow


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> page 2???? nuh uh..


page two, I just saved it from page 3:angry: 

Reed


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll earn some merit hopefully by bumping it on up!! '94


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> I'll earn some merit hopefully by bumping it on up!! '94


I keep hopin myself...lol


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Going to take my son squirrel hunting. Better hit the sack.........
> 
> 
> Good night all!
> ...


I love Squirrel hunting, maybe better than deer. I have fond memories of my Dad taking me squirrel hunting when I was a kid. He's still alive, but his desire to go has died. 

Good Luck on the tree rats,

Ben


----------



## C-fused (Mar 30, 2006)

*Chicken Brochette*

Has the captain returned from his tree rat safari?

I hope a mean 'ole redtail didn't fly off with Rytera's finest..................



How about dropping some hints on the '07 line of Ryteras, el capitan.

Your secrets will go no further than here. :cam:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

EASTON94 said:


> I'll earn some merit hopefully by bumping it on up!! '94


Merritt Island,FL is as close to merit as I have ever been


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Whew just caught up on all the posts... I've been gone for nearly two days and... da da da daaaaa... no announcement. :lol: :lol:

Well, don't have too much fun without me, I'll be back to stir it up with ya tomorrow.

By the way... If my vote counts for anything, that GV would be an awesome team member  :thumbs_up (Bryan, I like that... no kissing *** just kicking it... PERFECT! :star: )


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Whew just caught up on all the posts... I've been gone for nearly two days and... da da da daaaaa... no announcement. :lol: :lol:
> 
> Well, don't have too much fun without me, I'll be back to stir it up with ya tomorrow.
> 
> By the way... If my vote counts for anything, that GV would be an awesome team member  :thumbs_up (Bryan, I like that... no kissing *** just kicking it... PERFECT! :star: )


Awww....thanks. Tell your little sis I say Hi.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*hey*



EASTON94 said:


> Rytera needs a good ol boy for Midwest representation!! Easton94 for R4L......I approved this message...'94


hey your not the only good ol-boy from the midwest here pally besides shouldn't our modship help us out a little! 











nah just kidding about the modship thing as I don't want that to have any part of the desicion. I really don't know what else to say Captain Sir other than what else I have already said to you, but I do feel that I would also be a nice pick for the team for here in the northern ohio section, as I do shoot alot of Ibo shoot's and am planning on hitting all 3 legs this year plus the indoor worlds that I shoot every year and maybe even the world champion ship should I qualify! As far as for me not posting a whole lot on here I am just a man of few words, but still enjoy having fun as much as anyone else.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

hopefully Spectre and the higher power are close to making a press release. I wish them well and a exciting new year.


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

back to the top, while we wait.....


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*Man...*

This threads gotta stay on page one. TTT


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

*some pics*

these are from last years bow season:















These are from last years Great Lakes Bowfishing Championship:















Notice the Alpine Micro Youth bow. I need a new bow bad.  

Ben


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

keep this up TTT


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*back up top*

back up top for the captain!


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

So I actually read through all 17 or so pages of this thread to find out who made the team....but still no decision huh? Oh well...good luck everyone! :wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's a pic!! This dog can hunt too!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

pink camo said:


> So I actually read through all 17 or so pages of this thread to find out who made the team....but still no decision huh? Oh well...good luck everyone! :wink:



Oh Yes........ there's been a decision made...........  :thumbs_up


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*well*

well then let's have it captain


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

All rise, the honerable Captain Rytera is on "The Thread"!!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> All rise, the honerable Captain Rytera is on "The Thread"!!! '94



Indeed. Big news to come shortly. Not only regarding the team.......... but also the '07 Rytera Line!

The shockwave will be felt worldwide.:shade:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Indeed. Big news to come shortly. Not only regarding the team.......... but also the '07 Rytera Line!
> 
> The shockwave will be felt worldwide.:shade:


Just how long do you think these people will kiss you butt


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Just how long do you think these people will kiss you butt


I'm thinking he could draw it out for at least two years


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Just how long do you think these people will kiss you butt



Shhhhhh.......... you're screwing everything up............


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Shhhhhh.......... you're screwing everything up............


Sorry:thumbs_up


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*Lol*



Ib4Hoyt said:


> Sorry:thumbs_up


 lol now that's funny but let's hear atleast one nomination. 
PLEASSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSSE THE SUSPENCE IS KILLING US ALL!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

well there is only two things I know that happened today, I didn't get a bird with my Rebel and No post on who the team member is. So lets make a story up to keep the thread to the top follow my lead. place your bets.
Here are your choices on who could be the front running horses. 
-Irefuse.
-GVdocholiday
-G33k
-Racktracker
-easton94
Whoever else you think? no apparent order. lets Get the Horse Races started.
Out comes two trumpeters to deliver the most equisite(SP) trumpeting. Wait this is Archerytalk Lets have two Camo'd up Bearded fellows come out and Give a couple of Elk Bugles To start the Joyous occasion.
The horses enter the gate.....Gvdocholiday looking quite calm and confident as he enters his gate, seems to have a butt kicking look on his face, while Irefuse is chomping at the bit like she has a prior engagement (work). G33k has to put down the caviar(sp) and champagne to elegantly stroll into her gate while humming something from Sebastian Bach. Easton94 turns his camoflauge hat backwards and yelps out a "get-er-dun" as he chins up to the gate. And there off.... Racktracker is abreast the pack....... continue the horse race story. By the way not to mean any harm, only picked up jargon from your posts. My money is on Racktracker.... continue the story for fun !!!!!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

mtboho said:


> G33k has to put down the caviar(sp) and champagne to elegantly stroll into her gate while humming something from Sebastian Bach.



She doesn't drink.............


Believe me......... we tried.............   


I flipped the coin. Tails.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

mtboho said:


> ...while Irefuse is chomping at the bit like she has a prior engagement (work)


:thumbs_up Can we also imagine my horse only having 3 legs? I don't know why, but that just seems to be a better story


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

irefuse said:


> :thumbs_up Can we also imagine my horse only having 3 legs? I don't know why, but that just seems to be a better story


Your horse looks in perfect fettle to me.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Silver Dingo said:


> Your horse looks in perfect fettle to me.


:lol: Thanks! (p.s. chalk up a point for yourself... I had to go to dictionary.com to look that one up  impressive!)


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> :lol: Thanks! (p.s. chalk up a point for yourself... I had to go to dictionary.com to look that one up  impressive!)



He stumped me with that one too........... 



NO MORE BIG WORDS DINGO ! ! ! (not that it's usually a problem with you.........)


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

for all hiccups on sticky words refer to user XP35.:thumbs_up


----------



## RafaPolit (Jun 26, 2006)

I would like to endorse an application (if this is possible):

*Nuts&Bolts*

is the most helpful, selfless, generous and wise archer I have crossed my path with. Consider him strongly as an asset on your team.

Good luck,
Rafa.


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

RafaPolit said:


> I would like to endorse an application (if this is possible):
> 
> *Nuts&Bolts*
> 
> ...



good pik....but he is taken ...already on the martin side.....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

mtboho said:


> well there is only two things I know that happened today, I didn't get a bird with my Rebel and No post on who the team member is. So lets make a story up to keep the thread to the top follow my lead. place your bets.
> Here are your choices on who could be the front running horses.
> -Irefuse.
> -GVdocholiday
> ...


 man you forgot the canadian factor:darkbeer: ME

and now back to normal programing.

Reed


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

Well...since my man GVDoc is not going to kiss any more tail...I guess I'll do the kissing for him:wink: .

Not only is he a great hunter/guide....










...but he looks damn good in camo:tongue: :tongue: 










Most importantly, if he gets selected then it'll be more of a reason for him to buy me another bow!!!:darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JandinA2 said:


> ...but he looks damn good in camo:tongue: :tongue:


My sister and I agree


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

mtboho said:


> well there is only two things I know that happened today, I didn't get a bird with my Rebel and No post on who the team member is. So lets make a story up to keep the thread to the top follow my lead. place your bets.
> Here are your choices on who could be the front running horses.
> -Irefuse.
> -GVdocholiday
> ...




I like it!!! GIT-ER-DONE!!! '94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Somebody go wake up the Captain!! '94


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

*yawn*
Mornin' folks :darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

fasst said:


> *yawn*
> Mornin' folks :darkbeer:


Good morning! :teeth: Are you yawning because we're boring you? or because you're still tired???


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Good morning! :teeth: Are you yawning because we're boring you? or because you're still tired???


lol....I am yawning because I am tires again, I just read every post in my thread


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

fasst said:


> lol....I am yawning because I am tires again, I just read every post in my thread


I seeeee! :thumbs_up That's quite a thread to catch up on


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I seeeee! :thumbs_up That's quite a thread to catch up on


bet she didnt chase her b.f. or hubby this hard


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> bet she didnt chase her b.f. or hubby this hard


nope, it will take her longer to read that thread, than it did for her to catch me :darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

soaker2000 said:


> bet she didnt chase her b.f. or hubby this hard


Are you referring to me? I don't have a husband OR a boyfriend


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Are you referring to me? I don't have a husband OR a boyfriend


to busy?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

soaker2000 said:


> to busy?


:noidea::smile:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Didn't the Captain say something about being on the private jet today? 

If that's the case, he'll be tied up joining the mile high club rather then sifting through applications and nominations... :wink:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Didn't the Captain say something about being on the private jet today?
> 
> If that's the case, he'll be tied up joining the mile high club rather then sifting through applications and nominations... :wink:


cool
so we aint the only one getting on this deal


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Didn't the Captain say something about being on the private jet today?
> 
> If that's the case, he'll be tied up joining the mile high club rather then sifting through applications and nominations... :wink:


In his case, they refer to it as "The yard high" club


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

shameless bump. :embara:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

mtboho said:


> G33k has to put down the caviar(sp) and champagne to elegantly stroll into her gate while humming something from Sebastian Bach.


Wow, I have a rather classy reputation, haha. More likely I would have some sunflower seeds and sprite. Well, if I made it into the final running, what do I do now?


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

G33k said:


> Wow, I have a rather classy reputation, haha. More likely I would have some sunflower seeds and sprite. Well, if I made it into the final running, what do I do now?


didnt ask me easy its just joke:angel:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

soaker2000 said:


> didnt ask me easy its just joke:angel:


That little Halo smiley doesn't fool me for one second


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

G33k said:


> That little Halo smiley doesn't fool me for one second


hahahaha


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> hahahaha


only time i had to slide into first


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Good morning all. Got My first goose ever, I ended up taking it with a Remington 11-87. The were flying too high for my little Rebel Bow. 
I see the Horse race is still in Progress. 
Reed-As for missing the canadian fator. What is the exchange ratio? . Will Rytera Get 1 and a half archers for the price of One american archer. Ha:angel: had to slip that in there.

G33k I fed my post off your reference to Snob because you shoot FITA. I dig the Sprite and Sunflower seeds. Especially if they are Dill flavored sunflower seeds.

Irefuse, why three legged Race? You look to be fully intact to me:wink:

JawsDad, Show no shame, I would vote for you.:star: 
Hope you are all having a good weekend!!! :thumbs_up
On to pheasant huning for me. Gonna take out an Old fellow wh doesn't get any time in the field anymore. Can't wait to see his face when we get there. Later. HO


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

working the weekend shift.. back to top with a 25 yard BulletX group from days of old.. :wink:


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> working the weekend shift.. back to top with a 25 yard BulletX group from days of old.. :wink:


Nice group, those get expensive after awhile as I'm sure you know.

Ben


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

take to the front page

Hot head


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> shameless bump. :embara:



I couldn't agree more 

Reed


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Ladies and Gentlemen








Please Give a warm, Team Rytera welcome to....................














JawsDad :star: 

Welcome to the A-squad JD ........... (this is your Rytera nickname from now on............   )


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Think the Captain can get wireless internet to tap into the thread on the jet?? 


Wooops, theres the answer, Congrats JawsDad!!!! '94


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Congrats JawsDad...oops....JD!:thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Cap'n and all. I'm all giddy inside.. :wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Speech, Speech!! '94


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Congratulations Ted, they couldn't have picked a nicer guy to be a spokesman for Rytera Archery. :thumbs_up


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Thanks Bill. Appreciate that. :thumb:



Speech?? I have no opinion. All communication is handled through the press office. :becky:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

I wonder if it was that last picture that clinched the deal :teeth: 

GRATS Man!!!! I am sure you will prove yourself to be an excellent choice.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Thanks Bill. Appreciate that. :thumb:
> 
> 
> 
> Speech?? I have no opinion. All communication is handled through the press office. :becky:


Congrats!!!  Who says you need an opinion to give a speech???


----------



## blackcat (Oct 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...



WOW congrats JD, and with this SPECtacular annoucement, I hardly could contain myself reading your intro.

Not even OBT could have done a better or more exciting annoucement .

Congrats and shoot well.

now SPEC, I am not going to take a potty break until the next annoucement, as I wouldn't want to miss such an exciting and ONE of a kind intro


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

congrats JD , welcome aboard!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

way to go JD:darkbeer: 

So, who's next:first: :canada: :aniangel: 

Reed


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

Congradulations. Welcome to the M4L team. Martin - Rytera has got it going on. Let the party continue. Play on mistro. I mean Captain. Sir.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Congrats!!!  Who says you need an opinion to give a speech???



Good point.. :wink:


In all seriousness. There are some Thank You's that I need to throw out there..

Most importantly, my Dad for getting me started in Archery and hunting some 30 years ago. His passing, and looking for that connection to his memory, is actualy what got me started shooting again. :angel: 

PUG and Joel C for answering my non-stop questions about the various options available. And especially PUG when I was begging for info on the models not yet released. :thumb: (and no, I did not get any info)

Nuts&Bolts for being on AT at least as much as me and always being there to answer all of my questions, which were certainly some of the dumbest. :chortle:

OBT for so generously serving all the Kool-Aid. :darkbeer: 

Martin Archery and the sponsors of AT for making Archery Talk possible. My search for information landed here and pretty well set up camp. The information, opinions and opportunities made available to Archers everywhere is incredibly generous and probably produces more headaches that we can imagine.. :wink:

The AT'ers that I've developed friendships with. You guys are the best, here is to getting to shoot the BS in real life someday.. :darkbeer:

Oh, and of course the Cap'n himself for picking an ugly guy just so he and the other pretty Rytera boys will look so much better. :tongue:


Thanks to those of you who recommended me for a slot. I'll do my best not to embarrass you.. :embara:


Now, back to the picks. :becky:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations JD


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

:clap2:


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Good point.. :wink:
> 
> 
> In all seriousness. There are some Thank You's that I need to throw out there..
> ...


 welcome aboard JD fortune.....


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Congratulations JD!!!


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Sounds like you need to prioritize...........
> 
> 
> Never underestimate the power of a "sick day".............:shade:



I will consider a "sick day" :teeth:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Bellows1 said:


> Congratulations Ted, they couldn't have picked a nicer guy to be a spokesman for Rytera Archery. :thumbs_up


I second that.Good job Guy!!!!


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> Good point.. :wink:
> 
> 
> In all seriousness. There are some Thank You's that I need to throw out there..
> ...


Congrats, I'm sure you won't be an embarrassment unless you go "BOOM" on us.

Ben


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

beenfarr said:


> Congrats, I'm sure you won't be an embarrassment unless you go "BOOM" on us.
> 
> Ben



Go easy now Ben.


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

congrats JD.....i think spec has got this team picking stuff down.....and down is where you R4L'ers are going when you finally toe the line agaisnt your BIG BROTHERS-M4L 

in the mean time....i think the R4L'ers are a awesome SISTER team with your addition.....a darn fine bunch of squatters yall are 


welcome aboard the caboose.....


----------



## martin c (Sep 15, 2006)

Congrats JD on making the R4L team.

Martin


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> congrats JD.....i think spec has got this team picking stuff down.....and down is where you R4L'ers are going when you finally toe the line agaisnt your BIG BROTHERS-M4L
> 
> in the mean time....i think the R4L'ers are a awesome SISTER team with your addition.....a darn fine bunch of squatters yall are
> 
> ...


Is this a prophecy of things that will be, or just bowtie dreamin about the day when there are no blowies to smack on. The trains will turn on one another and the wreckage will be horrendous.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

congrats JD .... You know you could put in a good word for a lil hilbilly ******* feller


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congratulations, JD!!! Way to go, now make us proud.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Way to go JD ......*

:rock-on:


SPECTRE said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen
> 
> 
> 
> ...


finally someone to keep the lil Capt. in line:shade: 

PBean


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Congrats JD !!!! you will represent them well:thumbs_up


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

Congrats big guy! 

Make Rytera proud.

Now, where are those new bows for 07?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> congrats JD.....i think spec has got this team picking stuff down.....and down is where you R4L'ers are going when you finally toe the line agaisnt your BIG BROTHERS-M4L
> 
> in the mean time....i think the R4L'ers are a awesome SISTER team with your addition.....a darn fine bunch of squatters yall are
> 
> ...



Oh its on!!! Do you here that???? Its the Rocky IV training music in the background, oh yeah you're scared!!! :sad: I might even climb a mountain and run a marathon to get in shape....OBT's laid down the gauntlet, lets get it on!!! I smell a sibling rivalry brewing!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

blackcat said:


> WOW congrats JD, and with this SPECtacular annoucement, I hardly could contain myself reading your intro.
> 
> Not even OBT could have done a better or more exciting annoucement .
> 
> ...



Shouldn't you be overcoming your fear of snakes............... 


Somebody once said that more is less.............:angel: or some darn thing........


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats JD...such a fine name too! (my youngest sons name is JD :wink


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

beenfarr said:


> Congrats, I'm sure you won't be an embarrassment unless you go "BOOM" on us.
> 
> Ben



:chortle: :chortle:

Well, all I can say is I'll try to stay a bit more grounded. :wink:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates..JD


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Ok people post up its a long way ti'll page 30,,its gonna take a lot of butt kissing


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Ok people post up its a long way ti'll page 30,,its gonna take a lot of butt kissing


Well...I can say congrats to JD without it being a buttkiss...

So congrats JD...probably no one else is or was more deserving then you!!:thumbs_up


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*congrats*

congrats JD, I'm sure you will be a fine addition to team R4L.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Well...I can say congrats to JD without it being a buttkiss...
> 
> So congrats JD...probably no one else is or was more deserving then you!!:thumbs_up


ButtKisser!!!!
























just teasin


----------



## Doc (Jun 10, 2003)

Welcome Aboard JD...definitely good to have you on the train:thumb:
:darkbeer:


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

woooooo hooooooo!
Congrats JD. :thumbs_up


----------



## AKDoug (Aug 27, 2003)

> Congrats JD...such a fine name too! (my youngest sons name is JD )


LOL..my son exists because of JD (whiskey)


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Good Mornin all you easternerz. Hope everyone has a great Monday. L8R


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' Everyone ....*

   



AKDoug said:


> LOL..my son exists because of JD (whiskey)



PBean

P.S. whats longer ..... this thread ..... or Bill Gate's tax return:bored:


----------



## KEN-813 (Jun 26, 2002)

pintojk said:


> PBean
> 
> P.S. whats longer ..... this thread ..... or Bill Gate's tax return:bored:



Man I would be surprised if Spec could even walk with his legs being so bruised from all the Humping after all of this


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

So how bout it CAP !!!!!! Can a no name have a chance .... PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> Is this a prophecy of things that will be, or just bowtie dreamin about the day when there are no blowies to smack on. The trains will turn on one another and the wreckage will be horrendous.


have to wait till sweeps week to know forsure


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Silver Dingo said:


> Is this a prophecy of things that will be, or just bowtie dreamin about the day when there are no blowies to smack on. The trains will turn on one another and the wreckage will be horrendous.


Competition only makes us stronger. And when it it done by the teams we stick together. The trains will never turn on each other, that is just your wishful thinking :star: but we will smack all those blowies :wink: The train track run side by side, even though the Bullet train is a little faster and newer. This is why Captain Rytera was called over to captain the R4L train and OBT has the M4L train :shade: 

Congrats JD and welcome to the Bullet Train. Great to see you now have your ticket to the fast track........

Come on now OBT, you know the R4L is the A-squad. Why try fool yourself like that? Once our train if full we will be doing a caboose full of sitdowns on everyone...........

Get ready for the day the R4L train runs through your town. If you live by the tracks you will feel the ground shake and will know the train is here........


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Just catching up this weekends posts. . . Congrats' to JawsDad and welcome the the R4L team. Like LeEarl said, the combined strength of the R4L and M4L teams is going to something to watch in 2007.

Let's shoot for Louisville 2007 as the meeting place for the Martin - Rytera teams... how about it? 

thenson


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

ENOUGH butt kissing!!! 
Have ya'll seen Spec? There ain't enough butt their to handle all the kissing. I suspect he's a had stand-in butt on a few of these puckers.   
If not, one cheek at least must be raw!!!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

:bump: :bump: :bump: :bump:


----------



## short-n-fast (Dec 4, 2004)

thenson said:


> Let's shoot for Louisville 2007 as the meeting place for the Martin - Rytera teams... how about it?
> 
> thenson


I'm sure that can be arranged , Last year there was a cd shoot - get together setup by miss lucky. we could do something of the same.


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

I am still putting M/R4L on my bows, and there aint nothing y'all can do about it


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Alright JawsDad!! :thumbs_up 

Way to go. I know you will be an excellent addition. Took me a while to get caught up this AM, but glad to see you are part of the team. 

Spent the weekend working Saturday while one of the girl in the store was on vacation. Then Sunday had my daughters basketball game. Now I come back to find that JD is part of the R4L Flock. This is better than watching the drama unfold on Survivor.....

OK gotta put in my feed orders for the week. Spectre, you have my number....


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump for a good cause and a Monday morning boost...

Go Martin-Rytera Team...

thenson


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Congrats JD!!!!!!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

lunchtime back to page 1 bump


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

nuther bump back to p 1 y'all


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Been gone a couple days. Out watching my little brother win their 2nd strait undefeated state football championship :shade: :shade: , and noticed ol Jaws Dad is riding the train! Congrats JD!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey H4E, where did you get my picture for your avitar? That was only available to paying customers!! :teeth:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

congrats jd:thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

elk stalker said:


> Hey H4E, where did you get my picture for your avitar? That was only available to paying customers!! :teeth:



:mmph: You trying to claim my pic just because my face is covered? :twitch:

That is correct and she did.


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> :mmph: You trying to claim my pic just because my face is covered? :twitch:
> 
> That is correct and she did.






All right boys.........no fighting. And whoever it is that is actually in that picture must report to my house immediatley.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Huntin4Elk said:


> All right boys.........no fighting. And whoever it is that is actually in that picture must report to my house immediatley.


It ain't funny......................

I told ya................give me a holler when the you have :aero: tickets waiting for me......I've been leaving the truck idling in the parking lot for weeks now.....it might overheat if something doesn't happen soon


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Bump for the Martin-Rytera team...

thenson


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> It ain't funny......................
> 
> I told ya................give me a holler when the you have :aero: tickets waiting for me......I've been leaving the truck idling in the parking lot for weeks now.....it might overheat if something doesn't happen soon



Well..........you have the truck idling..........what do you need the :aero: tickets for???? :wink: ROAD TRIP!!!!! :chortle:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Why I choose Irefuse*

She has great form...........................


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Then She..............*

Knows her role as a unit................................


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> She has great form...........................


HEY! I thought I was gonna get a copy of those first  :lol:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Plus she .............*

Would make a great RYTERA girl.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> HEY! I thought I was gonna get a copy of those first  :lol:




Hush Im navigating this ship..........................


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*Then last but not.............*

Least. If she were picked, The goat could say hes been seen with The Martin Girl and The Ryters Girl. Only problem is these two are far from girls there both classy ladies.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Hush Im navigating this ship..........................


aye aye.... :angel: 

Thanks for only showing the good ones


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

That exit sign is awfully close, where were you three sneaking off too?

You forgot to mention that you took the one pic from the grand stands were ALL of the fans were sitting


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> That exit sign is awfully close, where were you three sneaking off too?
> 
> You forgot to mention that you took the one pic from the grand stands were ALL of the fans were sitting




Your exactly correct..............Archery is a spectator sport. Let me see now were is it........................BRB !!!!!!!


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> aye aye.... :angel:
> 
> Thanks for only showing the good ones




They were all good in my book.............. :teeth:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

*The spectators*

Even the Gold digger was having some fun !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now dont think we dont have a spectator sport.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

OK, after reading all these posts and viewing the pictures, I would also like to nominate IREFUSE for Rytera team member. The girl's got it going on!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

elk stalker said:


> OK, after reading all these posts and viewing the pictures, I would also like to nominate IREFUSE for Rytera team member. The girl's got it going on!!


Thanks elk stalker!


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

elk stalker said:


> OK, after reading all these posts and viewing the pictures, I would also like to nominate IREFUSE for Rytera team member. The girl's got it going on!!


define IT


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

OneBowTie said:


> define IT


ebaY


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

OneBowTie said:


> define IT





The ability to sit the "Boys" down..................... :teeth: :teeth: "IT"...Lol


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> ebaY


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Obt ......*



irefuse said:


> ha ha... do you like pumpkin chocolate chip cookies???  :teeth: Thanks Goofy!


if you promised homemade cookies ..... even you might make the R4L team:angel: 

Hey, irefuse ..... I nominated ya at least 6 pages ago ...... WHERE'S MY DARN COOKIES !!!!!!!!!

PBean


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

pintojk said:


> if you promised homemade cookies ..... even you might make the R4L team:angel:
> 
> Hey, irefuse ..... I nominated ya at least 6 pages ago ...... WHERE'S MY DARN COOKIES !!!!!!!!!
> 
> PBean


I think the UPS driver confiscated them. I got this weird telephone call this morning... all I heard was munching and then some guy said, "what can brown do with your cookies?" laughed like he was going to kill over and hung up. :noidea: It was the weirdest thing! :lol:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I think the UPS driver confiscated them. I got this weird telephone call this morning... all I heard was munching and then some guy said, "what can brown do with your cookies?" laughed like he was going to kiel over and hung up. :noidea: It was the weirdest thing! :lol:



You cant trust Brown..lol USPS is wayyyyy better for cookies


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> "what can brown do with your cookies?" laughed like he was going to kiel over and hung up. :noidea: It was the weirdest thing! :lol:


That sounds like sexual harrasment to me...must been BROWN hornet...

Good luck with the Rytera team, I think you would be an assett.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*So you know that HornetDude scoffed ......*

*my cookies !!!!*:angry: 



TCR1 said:


> That sounds like sexual harrasment to me...must been BROWN hornet...
> 
> Good luck with the Rytera team, I think you would be an assett.


well, thanks for the thought anyways irefuse ..... just PM them to me next time:shade: 

PBean


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Got it... :thumbs_up... and thanks Ryan!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> I think the UPS driver confiscated them. I got this weird telephone call this morning... all I heard was munching and then some guy said, "what can brown do with your cookies?" laughed like he was going to kill over and hung up. :noidea: It was the weirdest thing! :lol:


don't trust her cookies if you have not had the urine test yet, you never know 

Reed


----------



## EXTREME 1 (Jan 24, 2004)

Congrats JD and welcome to the Martin/Rytera Team


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> The ability to sit the "Boys" down..................... :teeth: :teeth: "IT"...Lol


or stand up


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

I will leave "IT" to your imagination.....


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

elk stalker said:


> I will leave "IT" to your imagination.....


there in lies the danger


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Ok, back to the campaign trail!!

Observe, sharply dressed(good representation for Rytera!!!) Paparazzi in the background(media exposure for Rytera), bystanders looking on in disbelief at another 12!! Seriously, that was a paper photographer and a writer that did a story on our group for the local newspaper!! Kind of looks like I am about to shoot him in the noggin, but I assure you no one was injured!! '94


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Just another quick thanks to everyone for the congrats.


Looking forward to the next member announcement. :ear:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*hey easton*

hey we are going to have to come up with something snazzy for us to get on the team, and from the way it sounds, I think irefuse would make a good member to the team as well!
Bill Rollins.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Nice pics Irefuse. Your horse is pulling away from the pack. Good Luck to ya!!! Hope you get. it:thumbs_up And I really like Chocolate No-Bake Cookies


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

To InFinity And Beyond!!!!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Hey, thanks guys. Glad you like the pics.  I aim to please.... or at least I have a t-shirt that says I do. 

Can't wait to see which of us make the team!!


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Hey, thanks guys. Glad you like the pics.  I aim to please.... or at least I have a t-shirt that says I do.
> 
> Can't wait to see which of us make the team!!





And just what are you aiming at....................:chortle:


----------



## 3dbowmaster (Sep 16, 2005)

This just in from the press release!!!!! Spec has made another decision!!!!! 
The next member for the RFL team is


3dbowmaster!!!!


Thank you Thank you!!!!







Ah crap!!!!! Sorry about that!!! Just woke up and had a BrainFart!!!!

Continue on Spec You're doin' a fine job at selecting and searching those urine samples for the best possible crew:thumbs_up


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

:chortle: THAT was funny....  :lol:

Ok... seeing as I'm a mod here now... and I can rig the poll... I'll settle for this...

Count my vote for Rack Tracker as two votes.. and I'll call it even....


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Lets get this post back upto page 1 where is should be...... OBT would like to think of the R4L team as second page, but not this time. 

I have a good feeling that the R4L team will be sittin the M4L team down at the inter-squad sitdown. Who knows when that will happen at the rate we get new teammates. The Captain must be makin a list and checking it 50 times to be sure who gets on the team, but thats good. Would hate to get a rat on the team.... Like that would ever happen..... :shade: 

So for all of us that are on the R4L team now and those that would LOVE to make the team, get practicing because I am not sittin for OBT.... NO way, not this time. I am a 'joe' and will be givin the sitdowns :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Lets get this post back upto page 1 where is should be...... OBT would like to think of the R4L team as second page, but not this time.
> 
> I have a good feeling that the R4L team will be sittin the M4L team down at the inter-squad sitdown. Who knows when that will happen at the rate we get new teammates. The Captain must be makin a list and checking it 50 times to be sure who gets on the team, but thats good. Would hate to get a rat on the team.... Like that would ever happen..... :shade:
> 
> So for all of us that are on the R4L team now and those that would LOVE to make the team, get practicing because I am not sittin for OBT.... NO way, not this time. I am a 'joe' and will be givin the sitdowns :wink:





Dont count your chickens before they hatch LeSquirrel..............As a matter of fact second page is mild compared to what you all were really called. Now lets see if you can keep up with the pace there Jr.................


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

BHNTR1 said:


> Dont count your chickens before they hatch LeSquirrel..............As a matter of fact second page is mild compared to what you all were really called. Now lets see if you can keep up with the pace there Jr.................


SO, how in the world did you know my nickname was Squirrel?? I have had that one since I was 6 years old. I guess it really sticks. And don't worry, I will keep up the pace, they don't call me Squirrel for nothing...... :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> SO, how in the world did you know my nickname was Squirrel?? I have had that one since I was 6 years old. I guess it really sticks. And don't worry, I will keep up the pace, they don't call me Squirrel for nothing...... :wink:




Always knew there was something wrong with you..............  strange critter you are.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> She has great form...........................


The way she shoots a bow ain't bad, either.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Dchiefransom said:


> The way she shoots a bow ain't bad, either.



Thanks Chief, Almost forgot about that. :thumbs_up


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Well good night everyone, up to the top. I would like to vote for mtboho. If you look at his pictures, he has great form, especially in the midst of someone lit his arrow. Oh wait, I can't vote for myself.  Good night all. Travis


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Hey!! We need more "form" pics of Irefuse in order for Spec to make a truly informed decision!! (That's my story and I'm sticking to it!!:shade: )


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all .......*

:ranger:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Back to the top for the Rytera Team...

thenson


----------



## beenfarr (Feb 13, 2006)

This one floats to the top!!!

Ben


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

beenfarr said:


> This one floats to the top!!!
> 
> Ben


Hey buddy this ain't no floater...................it can't be sunk neither


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I had good sight lines last night and still could not find him...............

:horn: Somebody needs to see if he's still moving.............. or did the skunks get him?

:spy: If he doesn't come up by mid-night tonight we may have to go in after him.:spy:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> SO, how in the world did you know my nickname was Squirrel?? I have had that one since I was 6 years old. I guess it really sticks. And don't worry, I will keep up the pace, they don't call me Squirrel for nothing...... :wink:


I thought rabbits were more notorious for keeping pace...see, another fine example of LeEarl helping Archers:wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> I thought rabbits were more notorious for keeping pace...see, another fine example of LeEarl helping Archers:wink:





Dude were talking squirrels not rabbits, get in the game will ya ! :mg:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Least. If she were picked, The goat could say hes been seen with The Martin Girl and The Ryters Girl. Only problem is these two are far from girls there both classy ladies.


I have to say those are two lovely ladies. But you didn't include a picture of their targets, maybe they shot better than you and you are embarrassed? If so I bet I know what the distractions were. :wink: :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

G33k said:


> I have to say those are two lovely ladies. But you didn't include a picture of their targets, maybe they shot better than you and you are embarrassed? If so I bet I know what the distractions were. :wink: :wink:




The only distraction I had was the void between my ears............. :mg: :mg: 

Next time get in the pic and Ill have been seen with the recurve queen also :wink: See ya in Vegas.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Dude were talking squirrels not rabbits, get in the game will ya ! :mg:


I don't want any part of a squirrel that sets the pace. Never know what they might be carrying, you know what I mean? Probably seen their fair share of nuts.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> The only distraction I had was the void between my ears............. :mg: :mg:
> 
> Next time get in the pic and Ill have been seen with the recurve queen also :wink: See ya in Vegas.


Only in archery can a void be a distraction...but hey, at least all of your arrows scored points:thumbs_up 

Speaking of distractions, what was the original intent of this thread...something about IREFUSE wanting to shoot a Rytera for Captain Planet or something?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Yee haw!! '94


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> That sounds like sexual harrasment to me...must been BROWN hornet...
> 
> Good luck with the Rytera team, I think you would be an assett.



Wait a minute.....I haven't gotten sexual with any of my harrassing.:wink: 

But......irefuse didn't send me any cookies either and I have already had a meeting with the Captain on her behalf.:mg: .....and it was my B Day.

I may have to have another meeting.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Wait a minute.....I haven't gotten sexual with any of my harrassing.:wink:
> 
> But......irefuse didn't send me any cookies either and I have already had a meeting with the Captain on her behalf.:mg: .....and it was my B Day.
> 
> I may have to have another meeting.


:mg: :mg: :embara: I didn't know it was your birthday!  I would've at least waited until the next day to make such an empty promise if I had known...:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Somebody throw the Capt. a rope.............I think the Tidy Bowl man might have pulled him in.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

As the applicants continue to jockey for _position_ on this thread.............. I feel obligated to jog the memory of the readers............


1. This is not a lottery, contest, or anything similar. It's an interview for all to witness..........:wink: 

2. Members selected will become one of the elite............ by default. After all, they've been selected from a base of 50,000+ registered members. 

3. Yes, they'll get a selected amount of gear, but rest assured.............. it's not out of the goodness of my heart........:wink: (well, yes it is, but these are very _special_ folks.).

You see, the type of people who we want on the squad are the type of people who would help us out with everything we ask ANYWAY........... not because they're getting something in return.

This is one of the reasons why the selection process is taking some time. We're wanting folks who will continue to spread the JOY of archery, and help boost the RYTERA name to the level of greatness that it deserves.

So far, all those involved are exactly what we're looking for. I appreciate their efforts, as does the Martin / Rytera family. 

And things will only get better. Thank you all for your patience as the selection process continues. It's a laborious task. One that I do not take lightly.:wink: 

I'm the Captain and I approved this message.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> :mg: :mg: :embara: I didn't know it was your birthday!  I would've at least waited until the next day to make such an empty promise if I had known...:wink:


No more help for you.:mg:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> No more help for you.:mg:



LIAR ! ! !


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> LIAR ! ! !



You hush.:zip: 

she knows that isn't true....but you don't have to tell everyone else.:embara:


----------



## JandinA2 (Nov 14, 2006)

http://img226.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img226/1448/1165952043geo.smil


Restating my vote for GVDocHolliday.

We met in an archery shop...our first date was split up by us shooting at 2 archery shops. We stop by an archery shop every chance we get. 

My dad was a self-taught archer who had taught me. I didn't know any key fundamentals. Did GVDoc laugh when I showed up with my McPherson (i know it's the oldest mathews you can get!)? No he didn't. Instead he helped me as he did with several other people at the shop. And it was always constructive no matter what skill level or age.

Not only did GVDoc help me get my first bow deer but he had also helped his little sister get her first deer and set up a deer camp for a few of his buddies. He was their guide and their cook 

He is a very unselfish guy who wants to better the sport of archery by keeping it competitive and above all keeping it classy.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, Capn, I can assure that I can help spread the word to the masses hear in southern NM. Get me a crate to stand on so I can see them all and I'll get it done. Us vertically challenged shooters have to stick together right?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Good to see a breathe of freshness in the thread. I hope Team Rytera gets a good crew together. I'm looking forward to putting together an unaffiliated team of "no ones" (don't want to drag nobody into this..and I think he IS affiliated)together to shoot against the Rytera and Martin teams back at the Cumberland field shoot in late June...if I can't get back for Pittsburgh before that.:wink:

So if you're happily unaffiliated at the moment, lets get together to sitdown the M/R4l crews in Cumberland.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Howdy all. Just checkin back in.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Myself, dad and his dog. Please, don't tell him I called "Bo" a dog! He believes saying her name is enough. He'd probably write, "Bo and her humans".

We've been hunting together a long time.......But a setting sun puts everything into a calmer focus......


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Good to see a breathe of freshness in the thread. I hope Team Rytera gets a good crew together. I'm looking forward to putting together an unaffiliated team of "no ones" (don't want to drag nobody into this..and I think he IS affiliated)together to shoot against the Rytera and Martin teams back at the Cumberland field shoot in late June...if I can't get back for Pittsburgh before that.:wink:
> 
> So if you're happily unaffiliated at the moment, lets get together to sitdown the M/R4l crews in Cumberland.



I'll be your Huckleberry......

I am M4L....but that ain't no Martin in my hand.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I'll be your Huckleberry......
> 
> I am M4L....but that ain't no Martin in my hand.:wink:


Very good. I'm sorry I missed out on last years Cumberland smackdown.


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I am M4L....but that ain't no Martin in my hand.:wink:


Ahhhh, but little do you know that by being on this thread, the transformation process has already begun. 

You are starting to feel the Green and Gold and the Red and White surrounding you. It's just a matter of time before your transformation is complete. The Capn is realing you in slowly.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

JandinA2 said:


> http://img226.imageshack.us/slideshow/player.php?id=img226/1448/1165952043geo.smil
> 
> 
> Restating my vote for GVDocHolliday.
> ...


Don't you have exams to study for? :wink:

You're too dang good for me.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Very good. I'm sorry I missed out on last years Cumberland smackdown.


And exactly WHY aren't YOU joining the team???


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Very good. I'm sorry I missed out on last years Cumberland smackdown.



Man was it fun.....great course. Double check your bubble and your third axis before you leave home though.....because not even the bunny target is on level ground.:mg:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

elk stalker said:


> Ahhhh, but little do you know that by being on this thread, the transformation process has already begun.
> 
> You are starting to feel the Green and Gold and the Red and White surrounding you. It's just a matter of time before your transformation is complete. The Capn is realing you in slowly.



AAAhhhh but little did you know if I joined a team....I wouldn't be on this train.:wink: I roll first class.

But also if you could see the smile on my face when I pick up and shoot my Prestige....you would know the only way I am ridding this train is if my little buddy needs security.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> AAAhhhh but little did you know if I joined a team....I wouldn't be on this train.:wink: I roll first class.
> 
> But also if you could see the smile on my face when I pick up and shoot my Prestige....you would know the only way I am ridding this train is if my little buddy needs security.



You know............. A Rytera would fit your shooting style..............


Why not shoot with attitude ? ? ?:wink: 

Then you could win with some attitude............


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> And exactly WHY aren't YOU joining the team???


I don't shoot a ton of 3D anymore and the Rytera line doesn't seem to have much in the way of spot type bows and I like my Hoyts very well, and I was a sponsored mountain bike racer and it burnt me out fast. I enjoy being able to shoot when I want to shoot, shoot what ever I want...well, can afford.

I know that Martin is a sister company, but it seems to me that if you shoot for Rytera, then that should be the line of products used.

Having said all of that, I am very impressed with the bows that Martin Archery and therefore Rytera has put out the last couple of years. I bought my wife a used Martin and have a young freind of mine shooting two different Martins. All of the dealings I have had with Pug and Joel C have been very positive. I have also spoken to several of their staff shooters and they having nothing but good to say. Its a good ship to be floating on.

Always thought trains were "commanded" by engineers, but Captain R gets to select his method of transport and title himself.

Also, I am a bit shy and I would hate the rejection letter 

oh, yeah, if I wanted to pursue an avenue such as this, I would lean towards this family of products.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm picking up what your laying down with the bubbly thingy in my scope. I'll play with it a lot well before then and get it good and set.

I think wife and I will be staying in the area afterward (Gettysburg actually), then heading towards the DC Metro area for fireworks.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> but Captain R gets to select his method of transport and title himself.




Don't hate the player........... hate the game...........   




As OBT says............ I love me some me............:wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Don't hate the player........... hate the game...........


Man, are you an archer or a model?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Don't hate the player........... hate the game...........


If you envisioned yourself holding the hand out, like I imagine you would have, then you need to get some weight in those shoes...getting awfully light and no you won't be able to walk on water with them...thats what the water wings are for


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> If you envisioned yourself holding the hand out, like I imagine you would have, then you need to get some weight in those shoes...getting awfully light and no you won't be able to walk on water with them...thats what the water wings are for


hit right on the belt line


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Don't hate the player........... hate the game...........


I could hear that on Sportcenter.. lol

I wonder if they could get Stuart Scott to do some announcing for the archery shows..


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> If you envisioned yourself holding the hand out, like I imagine you would have, then you need to get some weight in those shoes...getting awfully light and no you won't be able to walk on water with them...thats what the water wings are for



How's about you just hold my trophy while I kiss your girlfriend............... but don't drop it............


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> How's about you just hold my trophy while I kiss your girlfriend............... but don't drop it............


hes making a come back folks from captain to cabinboy in a few short posts:biggrin1:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I don't shoot a ton of 3D anymore and the Rytera line doesn't seem to have much in the way of spot type bows and I like my Hoyts very well, and I was a sponsored mountain bike racer and it burnt me out fast. I enjoy being able to shoot when I want to shoot, shoot what ever I want...well, can afford.
> 
> I know that Martin is a sister company, but it seems to me that if you shoot for Rytera, then that should be the line of products used.
> 
> ...


sooooooooo.... you're _thinking _about it?!?  :lol: :lol:

Never fear rejection  It's just a reminder of better days to come!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Man, are you an archer or a model?



Yes


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> How's about you just hold my trophy while I kiss your girlfriend............... but don't drop it............


Just remember where that mouth was the night before there big guy...:wink:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Just remember where that mouth was the night before there big guy...:wink:


ya ill mail ya the ten bucks:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> ya ill mail ya the ten bucks:wink:


Big Pimpin' ain't what it used to be I guess, but then again, whats sending out a loaner for 10 seconds of work got to do with me


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I'd really love to stay and talk smack with you boys... but I'm meeting LeslieG for dinner tonight so we can talk smack *about* ya! ha ha :chortle:

Have a good one!


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I'd really love to stay and talk smack with you boys... but I'm meeting LeslieG for dinner tonight so we can talk smack *about* ya! ha ha :chortle:
> 
> Have a good one!


its good to have a plan. you all come back now ya hear:wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> Just remember where that mouth was the night before there big guy...:wink:



You're right........... find out for me..............  



(See how much fun this is gang? Just wait until we all get on the same line............ )


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I'd really love to stay and talk smack with you boys... but I'm meeting LeslieG for dinner tonight so we can talk smack *about* ya! ha ha :chortle:
> 
> Have a good one!



This sounds scary.......... I swear, it wasn't me.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> You're right........... find out for me..............
> 
> 
> 
> (See how much fun this is gang? Just wait until we all get on the same line............ )


:drool: 

About the only thing this smiley is appropriate for I guess...dentene, its the freshmaker


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

*For bcriner..*

bcriner at the 2006 Georgia Games...where I beat him. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> bcriner at the 2006 Georgia Games...where I beat him. :wink:



That bow looks longer ATA and brace height than the specs would indicate. bcriner a smaller framed person or did he have a custom Rytera built with longer limbs or something?


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

> 1. This is not a lottery, contest, or anything similar. It's an interview for all to witness..........:wink:


OK CAP'N then ask me a question or six.... Whaddya wanna know? 




> 2. Members selected will become one of the elite............ by default. After all, they've been selected from a base of 50,000+ registered members.


That's the top _.02 PERCENT!_ My tastes are simple, I only want the best. That include efforts from myself as well as those that I surround myself with. 




> 3. Yes, they'll get a selected amount of gear, but rest assured.............. it's not out of the goodness of my heart........:wink: (well, yes it is, but these are very _special_ folks.).


I'd say that this bunch is special to be sure... Those AT'ers I've met in person have become some great friends. Probably people I'd eventually become familiar with running into them at a shoot every now and then. But getting to know one another in our spare moments has made it that much more fun when we get together.



> You see, the type of people who we want on the squad are the type of people who would help us out with everything we ask ANYWAY........... not because they're getting something in return
> 
> This is one of the reasons why the selection process is taking some time. We're wanting folks who will continue to spread the JOY of archery, and help boost the RYTERA name to the level of greatness that it deserves.
> 
> ...


Just ask and I'll do what I can...and I'm glad you aren't taking it lightly....I figure I got the Heavyweight class covered for ya! And I won't be bitin' off no Ears neither.


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> That bow looks longer ATA and brace height than the specs would indicate. bcriner a smaller framed person or did he have a custom Rytera built with longer limbs or something?


Just guessing but Clay is maybe 5'-11, or 6'-0. Don't really know. He is shooting Elite limbs on his Triad though.

Copied from one of his previous posts:
Triad Elite. 
ATA: 39 1/4"
BH: 7 7/8"
Nitrous-X "B" cam w/HL mods
29" Draw
58lbs
28 1/2" CLX2 w/85gr. points @ 310gr.
278fps without any speed nocks


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*Cumberland*



TCR1 said:


> Good to see a breathe of freshness in the thread. I hope Team Rytera gets a good crew together. I'm looking forward to putting together an unaffiliated team of "no ones" (don't want to drag nobody into this..and I think he IS affiliated)together to shoot against the Rytera and Martin teams back at the Cumberland field shoot in late June...if I can't get back for Pittsburgh before that.:wink:
> 
> So if you're happily unaffiliated at the moment, lets get together to sitdown the M/R4l crews in Cumberland.


cumberland where, I hope you are saying Kentucky as that is where I am originally from. That could be fun to go to a shoot down home plus get a chance to meet a bunch of people from Archerytalk would be awesome!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

billrollins said:


> cumberland where, I hope you are saying Kentucky as that is where I am originally from. That could be fun to go to a shoot down home plus get a chance to meet a bunch of people from Archerytalk would be awesome!



Cumberland Maryland. DarrinM's club. Some sort of silly field spotty shoot or some crap.......

How hard could it be? Being marked distance and all............ :wink:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> This sounds scary.......... I swear, it wasn't me.:wink:


It might not have been you, but somehow I am sure you were responsible for it anyway. :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> It might not have been you, but somehow I am sure you were responsible for it anyway. :wink:



I get that a lot............:embara:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*yea that's true*



SPECTRE said:


> Cumberland Maryland. DarrinM's club. Some sort of silly field spotty shoot or some crap.......
> 
> How hard could it be? Being marked distance and all............ :wink:


yea that's true captain looks like you already have the win then!:wink: chaulk 1 up for team rytera!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

All righty y'all. Must head off to the grind again, but keep it up. Have anice night and all that stuff. See ya in 13 hours or so.
Later.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

go away fir a day and look what you miss 

Now I have to read every thing to catch up again. 

Reed


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Man where'd everyone go???. I wish I had intenet at work, I keep missing on h smack talking time. UP UP and Away!!!!


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

PAGE 3 ????? I don't think so ... Maybe this will up a chance like a regular Joe LIKE MYSELF hint hint


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

OOOooookaaaay...I'm back on my knees assuming the butt kissing position...but odly enough he still has to get on a stool to be at eye level with me. :wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

wow 1/2 hour and no post,,,,,,,,come on  pucker up guys


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

smooch smoooch smooooooch smoooooooooooooooch ssmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. There I am in.


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

mtboho said:


> smooch smoooch smooooooch smoooooooooooooooch ssmmmmmmmmmmoooooooooooooooooochhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh. There I am in.


lol


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

ibforhoyt, whatcha gonna do if you get chose? Go ib4rytera ?
Well Goodnight all. Travis


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

mtboho said:


> ibforhoyt, whatcha gonna do if you get chose? Go ib4rytera ?
> Well Goodnight all. Travis


Sorry, but I already copyrighted that comment.:wink:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

i wouldn't mind a free bow and all that , but just look at all the paper work somebody would have to do............Ib4 i just can't say it......

Im 6'1 and i know the first thing spec would want to do is climb on my shoulders to see whats going on.........a man just can't shoot like that...........


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

This aint right. I get home and it's on page 2. Whats up with that? Well, back to the front page where R4L belongs. Talk at ya later.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

WAKE UP!!!!!

Good morning


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> This aint right. I get home and it's on page 2. Whats up with that? Well, back to the front page where R4L belongs. Talk at ya later.



man you most work some screwd up hours like me, to be here at this time in the morning 

I think someone needs to go poke the captn with a stick to get him moving:boink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Yeah, I go in at 4:00 PM and get off at 4:00 AM. Makes life hectic at times, specially on 2 day shoots. I gotta get off work early so I can get there and shoot after no sleep. Still fun but man i am usually hella tired by time I am done.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, time for a shower and bedtime. You guys n gals have a nice day and talk to ya later. Just in case Cap'n has an epiphany and chooses another member....Good Luck to all!!!!!


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I'd really love to stay and talk smack with you boys... but I'm meeting LeslieG for dinner tonight so we can talk smack *about* ya! ha ha :chortle:



Irefuse, It was great to meet you! 

And of course we had a great time talking smack about the boys last night. :chortle:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

LeslieG said:


> Irefuse, It was great to meet you!
> 
> And of course we had a great time talking smack about the boys last night. :chortle:


do tell


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

LeslieG said:


> Irefuse, It was great to meet you!
> 
> And of course we had a great time talking smack about the boys last night. :chortle:


Oh man... you hillhumpers better watch out if these two get hooked up...  :chortle: :bolt:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

IGluIt4U said:


> Oh man... you hillhumpers better watch out if these two get hooked up...  :chortle: :bolt:


It looks like they are all talk :shade: And what is this having a meeting with just the girls?? Next time publish those meeting times and you will have a few more show up........ :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> Irefuse, It was great to meet you!
> 
> And of course we had a great time talking smack about the boys last night. :chortle:




LG I told you that you were grounded, Irefuse you just lost some brownie points. Now let me see were did that note book go...............Aah yes here it is. Noted in the Lil black Book, Units were not behaving !


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all .....*

:teeth: 

has the lil' rooster "crowed" yet today ?????

All this talk about hynie kissing, make me wonder ...... how low would you stoop to kiss Spectre's behind ..... kiss up guy's and gal's ..... let the truth set you free ...... we are talking about a R4L Sponsorship here:shade: 

PBean


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Good morning to you to Irefuse.*

So bhntr1 can irefuse buy those brownie points back with some of her cookies or is it going to take more than that. And If LG was grounded it is certainly more her fault than Irefuse's. I would hate to see her miss out on the R4L train because of LG losing her some brownie points.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

alpinebowman said:


> So bhntr1 can irefuse buy those brownie points back with some of her cookies or is it going to take more than that. And If LG was grounded it is certainly more her fault than Irefuse's. I would hate to see her miss out on the R4L train because of LG losing her some brownie points.




Good point, Ill think of something she can do to make it up........... :teeth: Now as for LG on the other hand..............Hmmmm!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> So bhntr1 can irefuse buy those brownie points back with some of her cookies or is it going to take more than that. And If LG was grounded it is certainly more her fault than Irefuse's. I would hate to see her miss out on the R4L train because of LG losing her some brownie points.


Morning Ken!  How was league without me? ha ha Who did Andy shoot with???? I hope he didn't replace me


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> It looks like they are all talk :shade: And what is this having a meeting with just the girls?? Next time publish those meeting times and you will have a few more show up........ :wink:


Actually, we took this opportunity to create a list of demands. Since you asked for the meeting minutes I will share them with you  (Remember, you asked for this) 

1. a trip to Walla Walla with Leslie (H4E may join us since she is nearby) including a trip to the winery.
2. a Martin Man as a pool boy
3. a Martin Man calendar
4. Satin sheets at all venues
5. a bag of peanut m&ms at all times
6. a custom beer-holder sewn into my Rytera team shirt
7. a caddy who will crack my sunflower seeds for me
8. I am NOT riding that bull
9. No black marker allowed near me

What??? You mean it's not about me???


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Good morining all, TTT


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

LeslieG said:


> Irefuse, It was great to meet you!
> 
> And of course we had a great time talking smack about the boys last night. :chortle:


You too!!! ... and thanks again


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

So does this flower seed caddy also get to feed them to you also? I'm pretty sure we could find a couple of volunteers....


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Actually, we took this opportunity to create a list of demands. Since you asked for the meeting minutes I will share them with you  (Remember, you asked for this)
> 
> 1. a trip to Walla Walla with Leslie (H4E may join us since she is nearby) including a trip to the winery.
> 2. a Martin Man as a pool boy
> ...




Em I think your demands are a bit overboard.............Ill talk to The Captain and see what can be worked out......Varsity squad does have its privileges !!!!! :smile: Oh wait your trying out for the team not renegotiating a contract, you cant make demands.............:chortle:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

elk stalker said:


> So does this flower seed caddy also get to feed them to you also? I'm pretty sure we could find a couple of volunteers....


Well, I don't really like sunflower seeds... so it would be better if he could just put them in a bag or something that I can throw away later. ha ha ha

:chortle:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rytera Team...*



SPECTRE said:


> OK, fellow AT'ers........ here's the thread, as promised..............
> 
> As you all know, I've been asked by the Big Guns at Martin / Rytera to captain an AT / Rytera Team.
> 
> ...



Hope I'm not out of line here, but I thought the original post by our team Captain was well stated and worthy of reading again.

I for one am very excited about this opportunity and look forward to having a lot of fun in 2007 as well as making even more AT friends.

I can't wait till Louisville 07 so the Martin and Rytera teams can get together for some serious fun.

So good luck to you all and share in the fun.

Go Rytera Team...

thenson


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Em I think your demands are a bit overboard.............Ill talk to The Captain and see what can be worked out......Varsity squad does have its privileges !!!!! :smile: Oh wait your trying out for the team not renegotiating a contract, you cant make demands.............:chortle:


WHAT? I can't even make demands? ohhhh.... you mean I can MAKE them... it's just that nobody's going to pay attention to them. 

I seee........ well, back to the drawing board. I'm sure there's got to be some kind of strategy I can come up with for making the team.

hmmmmmmmmm.:angel:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

thenson said:


> Hope I'm not out of line here, but I thought the original post by our team Captain was well stated and worthy of reading again.
> 
> I for one am very excited about this opportunity and look forward to having a lot of fun in 2007 as well as making even more AT friends.
> 
> ...





If you were talking to a woman I would call you a Humplegger till then..........Way to kiss butt................


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*leauge was empty last night*

Maybe it was just because you weren't there J/K. I think andy ended up shooting all by himself because no one else on the group showed up. I think we maybe had 50% of the shooters show up last night. Bryon bodell ended up winning the half time pot last night so it is back to ground zero on that. So are you going to be back for next week. If so you can come in early and make up your score for last week.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> WHAT? I can't even make demands? ohhhh.... you mean I can MAKE them... it's just that nobody's going to pay attention to them.
> 
> I seee........ well, back to the drawing board. I'm sure there's got to be some kind of strategy I can come up with for making the team.
> 
> hmmmmmmmmm.:angel:




Now your getting the picture sister, But you can start with those cookies. made from scratch would be a start.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Em I think your demands are a bit overboard.............Ill talk to The Captain and see what can be worked out......Varsity squad does have its privileges !!!!! :smile: Oh wait your trying out for the team not renegotiating a contract, you cant make demands.............:chortle:


that is just a womens perogative bhntr1 they will always be good at making demands :director: wether they are warrented or not.:drama:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Actually, we took this opportunity to create a list of demands. Since you asked for the meeting minutes I will share them with you  (Remember, you asked for this)
> 
> 1. a trip to Walla Walla with Leslie (H4E may join us since she is nearby) including a trip to the winery. - don't think H4E does wine but who knows she does have a pink hat
> 2. a Martin Man as a pool boy - there is no such thing or at least not in public - send a private PM
> ...


Any other requests?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

alpinebowman said:


> that is just a womens perogative bhntr1 they will always be good at making demands :director: wether they are warrented or not.:drama:



........Dude your right, sorry for the oversight. :lalala: :doh:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

7. a caddy who will crack my sunflower seeds for me - there are generally plenty of Blowies around that would be happy to do this for you, they are used to the sound of cracking 


Now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> 7. a caddy who will crack my sunflower seeds for me - there are generally plenty of Blowies around that would be happy to do this for you, they are used to the sound of cracking
> 
> 
> Now thats funny !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :thumbs_up



I've got #4 covered. Can you take care of #2?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

4. Satin sheets at all venues - in Green and Gold or Red and White, your choice - you can also get them with Martin Man to help wrinkle them, again your choice



Varsity squad Perk................. LOL...........  Sorry Em just had to.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> I've got #4 covered. Can you take care of #2?



Dangit, beat me to it.............Although #2 could have its advantages..........:teeth: Ill see if I can arrange a private pool party.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The female R4L wannabes have suddenly fallen silent........they must be 
:scared:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> The female R4L wannabes have suddenly fallen silent........they must be
> :scared:



I think shes in the kitchen taking care of the cookie request. :thumbs_up


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

bowsmith said:


> Just guessing but Clay is maybe 5'-11, or 6'-0. Don't really know. He is shooting Elite limbs on his Triad though.
> 
> Copied from one of his previous posts:
> Triad Elite.
> ...


If these stats are accurate, I withdraw previous statements regarding the lack of a spot bow in the Rytera Lineup. That would be a perfect spot bow for me. Now just make it a 27.5" draw with 65% mods and a top end of 55 pounds and we'd be cooking with grease (what the heck does that mean anyway?)!


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> If these stats are accurate, I withdraw previous statements regarding the lack of a spot bow in the Rytera Lineup. That would be a perfect spot bow for me. Now just make it a 27.5" draw with 65% mods and a top end of 55 pounds and we'd be cooking with grease (what the heck does that mean anyway?)!




Quit screwing around and get on the train...............You know you want to.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

The Triad Elite does make a sweet target bow. Not all the mass weight on the bow so you can even the weight out where you want it. And come with a integrated grip :teeth:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Quit screwing around and get on the train...............You know you want to.


I do like the new line up of bows, but I am content at the moment.

When you get back in town, might need to get together to get my freind's Shadowcat ironed out.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*MMMMMM cookies*

BRING ON THE COOKIES :thumbs_up


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> I do like the new line up of bows, but I am content at the moment.
> 
> When you get back in town, might need to get together to get my freind's Shadowcat ironed out.




Im back............Been back.........Glad to get out of WYO...........Give me a buzz !!!!!!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

alpinebowman said:


> BRING ON THE COOKIES :thumbs_up


You probably need more than these other guys so you can pack on some weight for more energy when you haul out my elk for me this year.


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

*Did you save a position for me?*

If you know me, you know I like to have fun and enjoy striking up a conversation with someone new. Usually about archery or hunting .


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*I'm there*



TCR1 said:


> You probably need more than these other guys so you can pack on some weight for more energy when you haul out my elk for me this year.


Just secure me a license and a time and I will look forward to helping you pack out an elk. Do you go for the general areas or would I have to wait 10 years to draw a tag where you go. I am always up for an elk hunt.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

alpinebowman said:


> Just secure me a license and a time and I will look forward to helping you pack out an elk. Do you go for the general areas or would I have to wait 10 years to draw a tag where you go. I am always up for an elk hunt.


You would need 1 preference point...I had been getting lucky and drawing with no PP, but its not a sure thing. I am needing to check it very closely this year as my bro is supposed to come out and hunt with me for a week-10 days.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> Maybe it was just because you weren't there J/K. I think andy ended up shooting all by himself because no one else on the group showed up. I think we maybe had 50% of the shooters show up last night. Bryon bodell ended up winning the half time pot last night so it is back to ground zero on that. So are you going to be back for next week. If so you can come in early and make up your score for last week.


Yep... I'll be there early


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The pic that was supposed to show up yesterday.

I'm on the left with my father and his dog.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Maybe in 08*



TCR1 said:


> You would need 1 preference point...I had been getting lucky and drawing with no PP, but its not a sure thing. I am needing to check it very closely this year as my bro is supposed to come out and hunt with me for a week-10 days.


I will have to look into buying a point this year and planning an 08 trip to the big CO. I am planning on getting out there for turkeys so maybe we could hook up then.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Cool*



irefuse said:


> Yep... I'll be there early


 We will all look forward to seeing you. I know andy was like a lost puppy without his partner there. He did have his youngest girl there to keep him busy. Little rylee is quite the score card holder.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Slackers.................T T T :thumbs_up


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Who Me*

I would never waste my valuable work time typeing in some usless chatroom. This is far from a worthless chatroom I'm networking. 
and is captian commando ever going to start releasing some results?


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Classy post...*



BHNTR1 said:


> If you were talking to a woman I would call you a Humplegger till then..........Way to kiss butt................



Classy post ??? and thanks for making assumptions about someone you don't even know...

thenson


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

thenson said:


> Classy post ??? and thanks for making assumptions about someone you don't even know...
> 
> thenson




Dude take a pill, Note the Smilies, It was ment as a funny!!!!!!!!!!!!   :teeth: Now take a deep breath, all better now. :shade:



Please check your PM's


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*I'm smiling...*



BHNTR1 said:


> Dude take a pill, Note the Smilies, It was ment as a funny!!!!!!!!!!!!   :teeth: Now take a deep breath, all better now. :shade:
> 
> 
> 
> Please check your PM's



No problem, I just very particular about who's butt I kiss, the list is very short but also very worthy... (no further details will be disclosed...)

Also, thanks for reminding me about my pill, I forgot this morning... but did remember before lunch...

I'm doing better now except for those nagging side effects...

thenson


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

thenson said:


> No problem, I just very particular about who's butt I kiss, the list is very short but also very worthy... (no further details will be disclosed...)
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me about my pill, I forgot this morning... but did remember before lunch...
> 
> ...


Soooooo.... what you're saying is.... I just haven't made the list yet? :noidea:
What does that entail anyway? :lol:

(P.S. Could you send some of those pills over to my co-workers? I think they need some  Thanks!:thumbs_up )


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

thenson said:


> No problem, I just very particular about who's butt I kiss, the list is very short but also very worthy... (no further details will be disclosed...)
> 
> Also, thanks for reminding me about my pill, I forgot this morning... but did remember before lunch...
> 
> ...




No worries its all good, Hope the side effects dont last long.............:darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> If you know me, you know I like to have fun and enjoy striking up a conversation with someone new. Usually about archery or hunting .


HEY RX!! Good to see ya 

This RX... he's a good guy! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up He gets my vote too


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*The List...*



irefuse said:


> Soooooo.... what you're saying is.... I just haven't made the list yet? :noidea:
> What does that entail anyway? :lol:
> 
> (P.S. Could you send some of those pills over to my co-workers? I think they need some  Thanks!:thumbs_up )


Even thought the list is short, I'm continually reviewing applications and am currently reviewing several from select Project Management Consultants, so feel free to PM me your application. But since you know SLash, I'm not sure if that helps or hurts your chances...

The pills I'm talking about have side effects you might like and then again you might not like...

thenson


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Kstigall said:


> The female R4L wannabes have suddenly fallen silent........they must be
> :scared:


No we are not :scared: we are just working :teeth:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

thenson said:


> Even thought the list is short, I'm continually reviewing applications and am currently reviewing several from select Project Management Consultants, so feel free to PM me your application. But since you know SLash, I'm not sure if that helps or hurts your chances...
> 
> The pills I'm talking about have side effects you might like and then again you might not like...
> 
> thenson



:lol: :lol: I'll get right on that. But you just reminded me I need to update my profile on here... first things first


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> It looks like they are all talk :shade: And what is this having a meeting with just the girls?? Next time publish those meeting times and you will have a few more show up........ :wink:


Didn't you get your invite? I personally sent it to you, after all St. Louis isnt that far from home is it? :tongue:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> No we are not :scared: we are just working :teeth:





Must mean lunch is ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Must mean lunch is ready !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Actually lunch is ready....are you on your way over?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> Actually lunch is ready....are you on your way over?



Sure thing, Just need directions................Uhm never mind just an addy and Ill do the rest. :teeth: :teeth:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> LG I told you that you were grounded, Irefuse you just lost some brownie points. Now let me see were did that note book go...............Aah yes here it is. Noted in the Lil black Book, Units were not behaving !


I swore you told me I was only grounded for 30 days :angel: 

Those 30 days are up so there should be no brownie points taken from either of us. :smile:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Sure thing, Just need directions................Uhm never mind just an addy and Ill do the rest. :teeth: :teeth:


When you get to St. Louis call my cell number.:wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Profile*



irefuse said:


> :lol: :lol: I'll get right on that. But you just reminded me I need to update my profile on here... first things first


Great job title, sounds like a rough job. What kind of company do you work for? I'm basically a Quality Engineer and am responsible for our Quality System too, I'm lucky because I don't have day to day product quality responsiblity, but do get involved from time to time. It's an OK job most of the time but like most things has its days and archery is WAY more fun...

thenson


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*I don't need any pills*

The voices in my head tell me they are bad :gossip:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> When you get to St. Louis call my cell number.:wink:




OK, Im on it like blue Bonnet..Now about the 30 day thing Ill get back to you on that. :angel:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

thenson said:


> Great job title, sounds like a rough job. What kind of company do you work for? I'm basically a Quality Engineer and am responsible for our Quality System too, I'm lucky because I don't have day to day product quality responsiblity, but do get involved from time to time. It's an OK job most of the time but like most things has its days and archery is WAY more fun...
> 
> thenson


I work for American Express Incentive Services. It's my job to make sure the systems in St. Louis play nice with the systems everywhere else  and that if there is a functionality change to any of the other systems that I conduct testing and make sure it doesn't mess up our business processes. That's the easiest way to put it anyway :thumbs_up 

P.S. I agree with you on archery being more fun.


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*archery more fun than work*

Are you crazy emily. I am telling your boss


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> Are you crazy emily. I am telling your boss


ha ha... maybe she's already seen it :mg: :mg:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I work for American Express Incentive Services. It's my job to make sure the systems in St. Louis play nice with the systems everywhere else  and that if there is a functionality change to any of the other systems that I conduct testing and make sure it doesn't mess up our business processes. That's the easiest way to put it anyway :thumbs_up
> 
> P.S. I agree with you on archery being more fun.



If you could do something about the balance on my American Express card this month I'd put in lots of good words for you.. :wink:


Not that my good words carry much weight..  

And just for the record, that balance would need to go down, not up! :becky:


----------



## GoodOleBoy (Oct 28, 2006)

Just got my 5th bow kill of the season, a 9pt with the g3 broke off. 8 yrd shot from 25 ft up. Git-R-Done


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> I work for American Express Incentive Services. It's my job to make sure the systems in St. Louis play nice with the systems everywhere else  and that if there is a functionality change to any of the other systems that I conduct testing and make sure it doesn't mess up our business processes. That's the easiest way to put it anyway :thumbs_up
> 
> P.S. I agree with you on archery being more fun.


man I thought you said insessitivity services 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> If you could do something about the balance on my American Express card this month I'd put in lots of good words for you.. :wink:
> 
> 
> Not that my good words carry much weight..
> ...


I wish I could... but I don't work with the credit cards... only the stored value cards.:embarres: sorry.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Reed said:


> man I thought you said insessitivity services
> 
> Reed


I'm sensitive!!:lie:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> 2. a Martin Man as a pool boy




Soooooo,

what exactly would the responsibilities of the pool boy be???????


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Soooooo,
> 
> what exactly would the responsibilities of the pool boy be???????




Clean up after the parties..........................Do you measure up for the job?


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Mesure up*

It must be a pretty short bar to reach


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Soooooo,
> 
> what exactly would the responsibilities of the pool boy be???????



Don't worry about it I will handle it......this is a roll I am willing to take up to help the cause.....:wink: 

seed cracker also (I have been bustin those things open for about 17 years or so).....

I might not be R4L....but this is one of the ECP perks Sage and I were talking about.....security.....seed cracker....pool boy....whatever....

But be warned in of you big hairys come around.....and the security part of the job will come into play.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Don't worry about it I will handle it......this is a roll I am willing to take up to help the cause.....:wink:
> 
> seed cracker also (I have been bustin those things open for about 17 years or so).....
> 
> ...


I do believe you would meet all of the qualifications that we discussed last night for this job. :wink: 

Of course I believe an interview might be in order before a final decision could be made. :angel:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Soooooo,
> 
> what exactly would the responsibilities of the pool boy be???????



to get the baby ruth that somebody threw in out..................


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*now thats funny*



cutter10x said:


> to get the baby ruth that somebody threw in out..................


I swear to god it is.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeslieG said:


> I do believe you would meet all of the qualifications that we discussed last night for this job. :wink:
> 
> Of course I believe an interview might be in order before a final decision could be made. :angel:



I have never gone on an interview and not gotten the job.:wink:

We just need to set up the actuall interview...but I think Captain will vouch for me.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Soooooo,
> 
> what exactly would the responsibilities of the pool boy be???????


To get things laid out right for the Martin Man handling #4


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have never gone on an interview and not gotten the job.:wink:
> 
> We just need to set up the actuall interview...but I think Captain will vouch for me.



This I will do........... 


BH, after all, is my stunt double............


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I dunno, but a good cleaning of the gene pool seems to be in order....


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

>>----------> Bump <---------<<


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> I have never gone on an interview and not gotten the job.:wink:
> 
> We just need to set up the actuall interview...but I think Captain will vouch for me.



You ever had to wait 14 days to find out if you had the job?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ok you slackers..lol..who let it on page 2???? last bump for me for R4L train. Keepin it up, at the wierd hours..

Carl


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Page 2 ??? Back up there one more time with a little love for cap 

SMooch smooch smooch


----------



## DONNAP (May 8, 2006)

*O.K....TWINKIE....You've got over 1,000 posts and 14,000 gauwkers.....

JUST PICK ONE.......ANYONE.........

GEEEEESSSSHHHHH..AND THEY SAY WOMEN CAN'T MAKE UP THEIR MINDS!!!!!*

.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

DONNAP said:


> *O.K....TWINKIE....You've got over 1,000 posts and 14,000 gauwkers.....
> 
> JUST PICK ONE.......ANYONE.........
> 
> ...



He should pick someone, but not just ANYONE!!! He needs to pick THE one!!!  :darkbeer: '94


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

Reed said:


> man I thought you said insessitivity services
> 
> Reed


LOL............. ........ well that should about cover the fly-bys


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

EASTON94 said:


> He should pick someone, but not just ANYONE!!! He needs to pick THE one!!!  :darkbeer: '94



that would be ME...the ONE and only PRObt wannabe...........:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Man I was gone for one day and look at all the posts. I am feeling like the guy who got the wrong address to the party. Oh well, I could always clean the pool.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> This I will do...........
> 
> 
> BH, after all, is my stunt double............



Yes I am....I just weigh a little more and spent ALOT more time in the sun as a child so I am a shade darker... but CGI takes care of the little differences......:wink:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

back to page 1


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yes I am....I just weigh a little more and spent ALOT more time in the sun as a child so I am a shade darker... but CGI takes care of the little differences......:wink:


Only your mother can tell you apart.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Silver Dingo said:


> Only your mother can tell you apart.


With our clothes on..........  



Seriously........


I had the opportunity to speak with some of the head knockers at the factory today. They are very excited about our picks thus far and look forward to bringing the Bullet Train to archery venues across the nation (and the world).

Which, of course, makes me feel a bit more comfortable in the choices that I've made thus far.:smile: 

That's one thing I've already learned about the Martin / Rytera family. They're great to work with and have given me all the support I've needed thus far. Talking with them is a JOY and I appreciate all of their input and guidance, and look forward to a long lasting relationship. They're truly concerned with service........... first and foremost. Very re-assuring to the newest family member.:shade: 

OBT, Inspector14, and Grey Eagle were right........... these guys are top shelf.:thumbs_up


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Did i detect some JOY in that post....Theres hope for you yet toohey.:shade:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Silver Dingo said:


> Did i detect some JOY in that post....Theres hope for you yet toohey.:shade:



It's almost Christmas. Time to spread the JOY worldwide........... courtesy of Rytera. Killing Baby X's at a range near you.........:thumbs_up


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> Did i detect some JOY in that post....Theres hope for you yet toohey.:shade:



Dude, are you on the wrong thread?  What post on this thread are you talking about?

Is there another Toohey?


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Stay with the programme toohey. all roads lead to rome.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> Stay with the programme toohey. all roads lead to rome.


Have you ever been to Rome, Oregon? There is only one road and it goes straight through. POP less than 100.


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Have you ever been to Rome, Oregon? There is only one road and it goes straight through. POP less than 100.


Sounds like a big place for where I live.:teeth:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> It's almost Christmas. Time to spread the JOY worldwide........... courtesy of Rytera. Killing Baby X's at a range near you.........:thumbs_up


on your way to Washington, stop in to our local range and show off the Rytera x-killers. Bumpin' it up for the night.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

I just bought another Rytera (Triad this time, finally :whoo: ).. Anyone in the general vicinity is welcome to give it a test drive.. :wink:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> I just bought another Rytera (Triad this time, finally :whoo: ).. Anyone in the general vicinity is welcome to give it a test drive.. :wink:


How far are you from Billings Montana and is it left handed


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

mtboho said:


> How far are you from Billings Montana and is it left handed



About 1800 miles and you'll have to shoot it upside down.........


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> About 1800 miles and you'll have to shoot it upside down.........


Done, and done:thumbs_up .... It would be tough with the bar that comes out from the riser. I can't shoot hoyts left hand on a right hand riser. I have to hook my thumb to hard and am afraid she might slip. I wounder how many triads have been sold that are left handed?


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

mtboho said:


> Done, and done:thumbs_up .... It would be tough with the bar that comes out from the riser. I can't shoot hoyts left hand on a right hand riser. I have to hook my thumb to hard and am afraid she might slip. I wounder how many triads have been sold that are left handed?



let me get the strings for it and I'll set it up in X mode and that will make it easier for you.. :wink:

Can't help out with the 1800 miles though.. Could meet you in Denver next time I fly through there..


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Great choice there JD. The Triad is a great feeling bow. I really like the looks of the Triad but I want a more funky color........ All about show on the line, until we score arrows..... :wink:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> That's one thing I've already learned about the Martin / Rytera family. They're great to work with and have given me all the support I've needed thus far. They're truly concerned with service........... first and foremost.


Since my entire family shoots Martin bows I have had a few occassions to speak to them. The customer service is indeed the best :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

LeEarl said:


> Great choice there JD. The Triad is a great feeling bow. I really like the looks of the Triad but I want a more funky color........ All about show on the line, until we score arrows..... :wink:


Yeah I am thinkin a tad bit longer version of the triad, in a Chameleon color scheme would be straight off the hook!! That would get me goin as its a fine lookin, baby-X killin, pimpin machine...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all ......*

back to page 1:angel: 

PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Great choice there JD. The Triad is a great feeling bow. I really like the looks of the Triad but I want a more funky color........ All about show on the line, until we score arrows..... :wink:



not the score that counts it's how good you look while you are shooting 

of course a good score helps to 


Reed


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Martin Service...*



SPECTRE said:


> With our clothes on..........
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I totally agree on this one, the dealings I've had with JoelC and PUG have been excellent... they must be double jointed because they bend way over backwards to help in anyway they can. 

Can't wait to meet them face to face. I missed meeting PUG at the Illinois smackdown in November because he was hot on the trail of one of the Southern Illinois Monster Whitetails.

thenson


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

:bump:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

thenson said:


> Can't wait to meet them face to face. I missed meeting PUG at the Illinois smackdown in November because he was hot on the trail of one of the Southern Illinois Monster Whitetails.
> 
> thenson




That was my fault.............. I told him that I didn't fly him across the country to buddy around with OBT at some sit down match........... It was time to let his Pantera draw blood............ (and it did, PUG tagged his very 1st whitetail ever while OBT was letting his Martin walk the walk).:shade:

He and I were only about 100 yards apart. I got to watch him take the shot. That was AWESOME!!!!! The handshake we shared at dark is one I'll always remember.

Then he kissed me. I don't think I'll ever forget that either............ ukey:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Triad...*



JawsDad said:


> I just bought another Rytera (Triad this time, finally :whoo: ).. Anyone in the general vicinity is welcome to give it a test drive.. :wink:


JD, you will love the Triad, especially the feel in your hand. What cam setup did you get with it?

thenson


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> That was my fault.............. I told him that I didn't fly him across the country to buddy around with OBT at some sit down match........... It was time to let his Pantera draw blood............ (and it did, PUG tagged his very 1st whitetail ever while OBT was letting his Martin walk the walk).:shade:
> 
> He and I were only about 100 yards apart. I got to watch him take the shot. That was AWESOME!!!!! The handshake we shared at dark is one I'll always remember.
> 
> Then he kissed me. I don't think I'll ever forget that either............ ukey:


That is very cool Spectatre...I had my buddy 3 feet behind me when I shot my first muley this year. It made it 100 times more special for me!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> That is very cool Spectatre...I had my buddy 3 feet behind me when I shot my first muley this year. It made it 100 times more special for me!


It was sweet. The first time I've ever had the opportunity to "tag team" deer in the archery season.

I dropped one out of a group. The survivors ran and stopped right under PUG. The Pantera whipered......... "sudden death".........:shade:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I think we need some new candidates... if you've been lurking, stop in and introduce yourself and put your name in the hat. 

Those of you who have been talking smack but haven't raised your hand yet... now's the time!:thumbs_up


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I think we need some new candidates... if you've been lurking, stop in and introduce yourself and put your name in the hat.
> 
> Those of you who have been talking smack but haven't raised your hand yet... now's the time!:thumbs_up



What SHE said............ 

We still have some openings for the right individuals. Consider this a public interview.:angel: 

Of course, having other archers in your area speak on your behalf is always a plus.

The Rytera line is a very special lineup. We want to be sure that we have very special people putting them to good use in the field.

And again, thanks to all who have expressed interest. I've been on the phone and e-mailing more in the last couple of weeks than I can remember.  Doing the background work has been exhausting, but I'm sure it'll pay off in the end.:angel:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Good morning Ladies and Gents................Im raising my hand, What do I win ?????????????


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

thenson said:


> JD, you will love the Triad, especially the feel in your hand. What cam setup did you get with it?
> 
> thenson



This one has the dyna cam setup. I'll probably order some elite limbs and string/cables and swap out for some NitrousX time as well.. That's the beauty, I love being able to tear 'em down and try something different.. :becky:


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> That was my fault.............. I told him that I didn't fly him across the country to buddy around with OBT at some sit down match........... It was time to let his Pantera draw blood............ (and it did, PUG tagged his very 1st whitetail ever while OBT was letting his Martin walk the walk).:shade:
> 
> He and I were only about 100 yards apart. I got to watch him take the shot. That was AWESOME!!!!! The handshake we shared at dark is one I'll always remember.
> 
> Then he kissed me. I don't think I'll ever forget that either............ ukey:


WOW you guys really do Pucker Up......  :hug:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> This one has the dyna cam setup. I'll probably order some elite limbs and string/cables and swap out for some NitrousX time as well.. That's the beauty, I love being able to tear 'em down and try something different.. :becky:



Exactly!

Nobody can say that Rytera doesn't really have the options you want..........


Short limbs, long limbs, parallel limbs, single cam (smooth as a baby's behind), two cam (hold on to your hair fast), and even a shoot thru cable system (no cam lean or side torque).

If you want it, we've got it.:shade: 

And you can swap strings and cables without a bowpress. PUG showed me how this works when we were hunting in Illinois.

It takes a lot to impress SPECTRE after all the years I've spent in this sport. But this time, SPECTRE was impressed.

We put new strings on OBT's rig in the hotel room. (where once again, I got "the look" from OBT).

"Where do you want the nock to be OBT? 1/8" nock high???" ** Insert the look here **

"Right Right.............. Exactly"


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I think we need some new candidates... if you've been lurking, stop in and introduce yourself and put your name in the hat.
> 
> Those of you who have been talking smack but haven't raised your hand yet... now's the time!:thumbs_up



:wave: Every team needs at least a couple leftys right?

Us right minded guys are hard to come by.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Left Hand Shooters...*



Rooster Cogburn said:


> :wave: Every team needs at least a couple leftys right?
> 
> Us right minded guys are hard to come by.



But to match up to DarrinM's standards, left handers have to be able to shoot a right handed bow when necessary... from what I recall, he shot very well with a right hand bow...

thenson


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

thenson said:


> But to match up to DarrinM's standards, left handers have to be able to shoot a right handed bow when necessary... from what I recall, he shot very well with a right hand bow...
> 
> thenson


Nah, I think he only shot a 300 23X vegas round that way. If he was really good he would have shot a 299 29 X...or at least thats what I have heard:star:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Isn't about time for another name Captain? Interested archers want to know.:wink:


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

thenson said:


> But to match up to DarrinM's standards, left handers have to be able to shoot a right handed bow when necessary... from what I recall, he shot very well with a right hand bow...
> 
> thenson


I'd never get to test a bow out before I ordered one if I had not learned how to shoot a right handed bow left handed.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

:bump:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

fingershooter1 said:


> Isn't about time for another name Captain? Interested archers want to know.:wink:



shortly


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Grey Eagle said:


> LOL............. ........ well that should about cover the fly-bys



so do you know the name of that trucking company we saw the add for. Road king was it 

and back to the top

Reed


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Man, I go out for an all you can eat Pizza Hut barfet, and the fun thread is on page 2. I'm guessing Irefuse is busy helping Santa's elves get them Gift Cards ready.

So, Captain R...why do you think this thread keeps sliding down like a oyster and a pint of beer...is it the fishy smell or the slimy nature?

Oh yeah, the History teacher is aware of your doings...I'm sure he'll be talking to you


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> Oh yeah, the History teacher is aware of your doings...I'm sure he'll be talking to you



He has me on speed dial. I don't know if that's good or bad............. :fear:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

After deep reflection about Martin and Rytera archery, their goals and the kindness of their staff, and fully understanding the qualities and comittments required of the team members...

I think this would be a great opportunity for me to grow as a competitive archer, get the names of two great companies back into the stores in this area, and have a fun time doing it.

If selected, I still plan to hand spectre a little smackdown in cumberland with BH.

And just so you know Spectre, since you are a pro tree-do-er, and this is marked distance, and you can see the spot you need to hit, and this is supposed to be a very hard course, I think you giving me and Brown Hornet 60 points each is a fair start. You may need to carry our bows as well, so we don't get wore out 

This is a picture of me from a newspaper article; Please excuse horrible bow hand...I had sand in my g-string

Oh yeah, thats the stabilizer you sold me about a year ago too


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> After deep reflection about Martin and Rytera archery, their goals and the kindness of their staff, and fully understanding the qualities and comittments required of the team members...
> 
> I think this would be a great opportunity for me to grow as a competitive archer, get the names of two great companies back into the stores in this area, and have a fun time doing it.
> 
> ...


:thumbs_up :thumbs_up I knew you'd jump onboard 

You're right about work! It's sure been busy today! Also, I thought a bit of a break was in order for you guys. Several hours of irefuse may cause drowsiness.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> :thumbs_up :thumbs_up I knew you'd jump onboard
> 
> You're right about work! It's sure been busy today! Also, I thought a bit of a break was in order for you guys. Several hours of irefuse may cause drowsiness.


I'm willing to jump on board...if it doesn't happen through this convenient avenue, I'll be looking at the Rytera line after the end of the indoor season. I regret not knowing more about them before and possibly misleading people to think the bow line was limited in diversity (note to self: make sure you KNOW, before you type/speak)...when in fact, you could easily build 2 bows for completely different applications out of 1 riser by simply changing limbs and strings.

I wish I had the opportunity to handle one, but since it has the slimmer handle due to the back support bar similar to our Hoyt bows, and I like the grip of Martin bows too, I have confidence these will fit like a glove.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I'm willing to jump on board...if it doesn't happen through this convenient avenue, I'll be looking at the Rytera line after the end of the indoor season. I regret not knowing more about them before and possibly misleading people to think the bow line was limited in diversity (note to self: make sure you KNOW, before you type/speak)...when in fact, you could easily build 2 bows for completely different applications out of 1 riser by simply changing limbs and strings.
> 
> I wish I had the opportunity to handle one, but since it has the slimmer handle due to the back support bar similar to our Hoyt bows, and I like the grip of Martin bows too, I have confidence these will fit like a glove.


I'm with you there... grip is very important to me given that I have small hands and has been #1 in my search for bows. The more comfortable you are holding one, the more comfortable you are shooting one.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Grip*



irefuse said:


> I'm with you there... grip is very important to me given that I have small hands and has been #1 in my search for bows. The more comfortable you are holding one, the more comfortable you are shooting one.


If you have not had the chance to fondle a Triad, you really should check one out if possible. The grip is very slim and feels like a dream, I just cannot imagine a better feel. I did get to hold an S4 a few months ago and although it was a sweet bow, I don't think the grip was as nice as on the Triad...

I'm not sure pictures will do it justice, but I'll try to get some of my bow soon.

My Triad has Elite limbs with the Nitrous X shoot thru cable system and is great for a spots bow...

thenson


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> After deep reflection about Martin and Rytera archery, their goals and the kindness of their staff, and fully understanding the qualities and comittments required of the team members...
> 
> I think this would be a great opportunity for me to grow as a competitive archer, get the names of two great companies back into the stores in this area, and have a fun time doing it.
> 
> ...



Now how are we supposed to be Team Outkast if you join the squad.....:confused3: 

Although by then I may have an S4 in my hands as well.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Now how are we supposed to be Team Outkast if you join the squad.....:confused3: D


Well you can be Andre 3000, and I'll be the other guy that nobody know his name...That should work

alright, if you want to be Big Boi that works too


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

thenson said:


> If you have not had the chance to fondle a Triad, you really should check one out if possible. The grip is very slim and feels like a dream, I just cannot imagine a better feel. I did get to hold an S4 a few months ago and although it was a sweet bow, I don't think the grip was as nice as on the Triad...
> 
> I'm not sure pictures will do it justice, but I'll try to get some of my bow soon.
> 
> ...


I DID get a chance to hold one :lol: I just didn't get a chance to pull one back. I checked it out at the booth in Vegas last year but the limbs/weight were too much for me. Trust me... I've been eyeing that thing since the ads started coming out last year


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

would love to stay and play but i had surgery on right elbow today.
rock on


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I DID get a chance to hold one :lol: I just didn't get a chance to pull one back. I checked it out at the booth in Vegas last year but the limbs/weight were too much for me. Trust me... I've been eyeing that thing since the ads started coming out last year


You should asked that Rytera shooter in Utah to shoot her bow. Only one there with a Rytera that I noticed.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Well, I'm headed out to pound some X's.

Spec, you can reach me at the Hunt-N-Shak in Goochland, 804-556-7021.

I don't think you have my cell #, when I become a part of the wheel I'll give it to you.........don't get excited, I'll give you my cell number NOTHING more, well maybe a couple butt kisses and a few :hail: :hail: 

You may assume I accept the invitation to shoot Rytera ................


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> This is a picture of me from a newspaper article; Please excuse horrible bow hand...I had sand in my g-string
> 
> Oh yeah, thats the stabilizer you sold me about a year ago too



1. Go commando. All the cool Rytera shooters are doing it.............  

2. Glad to see the "curtain rod" is getting some use.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Glad to see the "curtain rod" is getting some use.


good rembeberor you got in that skull of yours...I forgot about that...seems like she's always asking me "when did you get that" and I always say, oh, I've had it for a while now:angel:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> good rembeberor you got in that skull of yours...I forgot about that...seems like she's always asking me "when did you get that" and I always say, oh, I've had it for a while now:angel:


 I remember those days!

I guess I was a little distracted because it didn't occur to me to ask to shoot her bow... ha ha


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*woohoo .....*

I'm poster #1100 ...... do I get a prize:shade: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> I'm poster #1100 ...... do I get a prize:shade:
> 
> PBean



I can send you the aforementioned sand? I didn't have quite enough heat nor pressure to make glass out of it, or else I could have sent you a swarovski quality scope lens


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Well you can be Andre 3000, and I'll be the other guy that nobody know his name...That should work
> 
> alright, if you want to be Big Boi that works too



I guess I should be Big Boi.....I am not as skinny or as strange as Andre.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> I guess I should be Big Boi.....I am not as skinny or as strange as Andre.



...dang short stick


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> ...dang short stick



Yep and you had first choice.:doh:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Hey Cap-e-tan.....:attention 

Just to let you know that I am not "Offically" Locked Up for 07 & beyond.:wink: 

I even come with "Special Effects". Just imagine me riddin shottie on the train.:thumb: 

We would have Va on lockdown.....:thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ya know Cap, if for any reason you are even considering me for the part, I would like to give it to BH. 

For one he is one great AT'er. He has answered many of my questions with real answers that I can use. He also knows how to stir the pot, but in a way that don't get him banned. lol 

For another he has obviously shot a lot, goes to a lot of the bigger venue shoots, and is able to get Rytera the exposure it deserves.

I think he would make a great asset to any team.

Thanks y'all and have a great night. It's off to work I go.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Well BHornet .....*

if we're gunna get "artsy" :teeth: 

I thought it was a "step down" for you to enter this ring ...... or are you really gunna leave the Dark Side:shade: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> if we're gunna get "artsy" :teeth:
> 
> I thought it was a "step down" for you to enter this ring ...... or are you really gunna leave the Dark Side:shade:
> 
> PBean



Wow, you're a really animated guy!...No, really, you're animated.

Thats a cool photochop tool...I want one for the work bench, can I send you a picture?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

pintojk said:


> if we're gunna get "artsy" :teeth:
> 
> I thought it was a "step down" for you to enter this ring ...... or are you really gunna leave the Dark Side:shade:
> 
> PBean



Holly Family Guy  You look like a cartoon.....

But seriously....It isn't a "Step Down" as I told OBT it would be an honor. The Darkside has powers.....but Tha Hornet has Powers greater than you could even imagine....I am talkin Yoda & Vader all rolled into one....:mg: 

So would I leave the Darkside.....that is for me to know and everyone else to wonder.....but I haven't gotten used to my new lightsaber yet.....so if there is a chance it would be now....we all know how long it took me to leave Hoyt.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly Family Guy  You look like a cartoon.....



He is........... but at least he's a very Martin Loyal cartoon.............. 


And TCR........ Put her thru OBT's unit training school. Once she graduates, she'll be feeding you grapes and such on the sofa. 

No more questions, no more backtalk............. you know....... a GOOD unit.......:shade:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

she might actually shoot at Vegas...came up the other night. Said she would practice and see if she wants too. If she does, I'll probably sign her up for the 3D:smile: She has only shot a spot round once.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I think we need some new candidates... if you've been lurking, stop in and introduce yourself and put your name in the hat.
> 
> Those of you who have been talking smack but haven't raised your hand yet... now's the time!:thumbs_up


:thumbs_up Hey you, Did you notice me? my hand is in the air!!!!  


Jawsdad. I dig the X system. that is what i have on my Cougar 3. I am in the process of getting everything totally tuned in. As for Denver. How about we meet there if they have the rhino 100 target shoot in 07.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> Ya know Cap, if for any reason you are even considering me for the part, I would like to give it to BH.
> 
> For one he is one great AT'er. He has answered many of my questions with real answers that I can use. He also knows how to stir the pot, but in a way that don't get him banned. lol
> 
> ...


    

Thanks man...:darkbeer:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> she might actually shoot at Vegas...came up the other night. Said she would practice and see if she wants too. If she does, I'll probably sign her up for the 3D:smile: She has only shot a spot round once.



I'm gonna let you in on a little secret............ 3D is widely known as the superior discipline of archery.

Anybody can hit a spot that you can see, especially if you know how far away it is............ :angel:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> I'm gonna let you in on a little secret............ 3D is widely known as the superior discipline of archery.
> 
> Anybody can hit a spot that you can see, especially if you know how far away it is............ :angel:


What do you think that light spot on that bear is...I'll tell you it was a 12. There was a blind squirrel running around with an acorn in its mouth and it motivated me I guess...note there are no oak trees in the picture.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

off to league...you guys and gals have some fun.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> I'm gonna let you in on a little secret............ 3D is widely known as the superior discipline of archery.
> 
> Anybody can hit a spot that you can see, especially if you know how far away it is............ :angel:



HAHAHAHA.....man I can't wait to get you on a field course. 

Are you gonna come up and play next month?


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> I'm gonna let you in on a little secret............ 3D is widely known as the superior discipline of archery.


Maybe so, try shooting it with no sights. Now that is a challenge.:wink:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Ok boys and girls, just thought I would re-assert my qualifications at spreading the joy of Archery.....In case any of you forgot...

Here is my daughter at her first field shoot. As a 7 year old, 28 targets was a stretch but she was a trooper and pulled through in fine shape and a smile...









And what better way to introduce a young archer than an Indoor 3d league. Nothing over 20 yards....









This is Cesar, a highschool senior this year, top of his class, and developing into a good barebow shooter. I'm proud to be associated with the guys in the club that gave him, no strings attached a PSE bow from an anonymous member who donated the bow, quiver and arrows to the club. Now that's what spreading the joy of archery is about. I can't take any credit for it, but those are the kinda folks I wanna be shootin' with. If Rytera is looking for finger shooters, I'll gladly pass on their names to who ever wants to know...









Well I gotta run and feed some hungry heifers before they tear down the place...Then I might have time for a quick 300.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*BHDude .....*



Brown Hornet said:


> Holly Family Guy  You look like a cartoon.....
> 
> But seriously....It isn't a "Step Down" as I told OBT it would be an honor. The Darkside has powers.....but Tha Hornet has Powers greater than you could even imagine....I am talkin Yoda & Vader all rolled into one....:mg:


you'd definately be an asset to either M4L or R4L ..... :shade: 

PBean

P.S. now regarding this "Family Guy" thing, we'll see you on line soon :eyebrows:


----------



## G33k (Jul 16, 2003)

How about someone summarize who is even in the running? I scroll through so many pages each hour that I can't even keep track of who is applying


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

G33k said:


> How about someone summarize who is even in the running? I scroll through so many pages each hour that I can't even keep track of who is applying


Noone knows except Spectre!! But there is a whole lot of campaigning going on!! '94


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

G33k said:


> How about someone summarize who is even in the running? I scroll through so many pages each hour that I can't even keep track of who is applying


Now that I PMed him with how to spell my last name, he should have a announcement soon.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

EASTON94 said:


> Noone knows except Spectre!! But there is a whole lot of campaigning going on!! '94



I'd say that EASTON94 summed it up pretty good.........:thumbs_up


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> I'd say that EASTON94 summed it up pretty good.........:thumbs_up



I have faith in your research and decision making skills Spectre!! Hold on a second...................my kids just said I've got some brown stuff on my nose, I've got to go clean that off!!  Easton94


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> I have faith in your research and decision making skills Spectre!! Hold on a second...................my kids just said I've got some brown stuff on my nose, I've got to go clean that off!!  Easton94


Ya better watch that stuff it may leave a permanent stain.


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

I hear the train got a new member.... but an old member... :chortle:

Guess you'll have to see... :wink:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

Did I already say I nominate Easton? :thumbs_up 
Lots of good folks here to choose from.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Greetings to all........





SPECTRE would like to announce............













That he'll be in Richmond, VA this weekend assisting a certain agency with some night training.:shade: 

That said, there may or may not be an announcement tonight, it may perhaps be tomorrow night, or the following day, or not. 

But while you're reflecting on this.............. perhaps you could focus some of your attention on the complete flexibility of the Rytera line..........


"But I only hunt SPECTRE".............. the BulletX may just be the finest treestand bow on the market today. Parallel limbs, short ATA............ THE perfect treestand bow. Now comes the hard part............. do you want the MPRO single cam that feels like you're drawing about 10 less pounds than what the bow actually is? Or perhaps you're one of those "cam lean" freaks......... Simple.............. go with the nitrous X shoot thru system. No cable guard, no cam lean. 


"Well SPEC, I like to shoot field and spots and 3D, but I also like to hunt. I don't want to have to get used to a new bow right before hunting season"........

Of course you don't. For all your target purposes you can get your hands on a TRIAD with Elite Limbs. This will give you the ATA of any typical target bow, a generous brace height, and of course, the Championship proven Nitrous X shoot thru cable system. For your hunting purposes, have your backup Triad ready with the standard limbs........... and the MPRO cam. Guess what.............. when you pick your hunting bow up, it feels just like home in your hand........... because you've shot this riser all year. 


And of course, it needs to be stated again............. I regret that we can't pick everyone who's applied, but we appreciate the interest. I can assure you that I've done a tremendous amount of background and posting research on each member that has applied on this thread. These decisions are not easy ones to reach.

For those that aren't picked as Team Rytera members, it's nothing personal.:smile: We're trying to position ourselves strategically to not just increase brand recognition.............. but as always to grow this sport that we love.

Once the team is finalized, I have no doubt that GEN POP will agree that the members will be fine ambassadors for not only Rytera, but archery as a whole.:thumbs_up Rytera / Martin is a family business rich in tradition. We hope to continue that tradition as extended members of the family.

I personally would like to thank Terry and Ryan Martin, PUG, and the rest of the Martin Family and staff for entrusting this very important task to me. I consider it not only an honor, but also a duty to be dilligent in my search for the best that this Country has to offer for this team.......... From the PROS to the JOES. It's not about winning, but a winning attitude.:thumbs_up


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> It's not about winning, but a winning attitude.:thumbs_up


That says it well! :thumbs_up


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Here, here!! Well said Spectre!! Hopefully this team will help the Rytera line take the country by storm because it truly is a top notch product, no doubt. '94


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

well said Spectre, Here is a bump from a Joe. Good Luck all. Travis


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

After reading that I was this close to standing on top of my desk and yell out 'O Captain, My Captain' . That was very well put Spectre. I could not agree with you more. And the winning attitude is a great this to have.

You gave the perfect example to why having a few risers to chose from is a great thing. Being able to configure your bow with different limbs and cams is a great way to go. Same riser feel and grip angle. Most of the time it is a mental thing, but other times you just know :wink:

Have fun in Richmond this weekend.......... Night training is it?? :shade:


----------



## chris g (Jun 18, 2006)

I nominate Bill Rollins,I have shot 3d with him a time or two he is a top notch shooter.He is also very helpful to anyone with problems be it at a shoot or at the local archery shop league.:thumbs_up


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

well good night and good luck. The infamous Ho.


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*thank you very much*



chris g said:


> I nominate Bill Rollins,I have shot 3d with him a time or two he is a top notch shooter.He is also very helpful to anyone with problems be it at a shoot or at the local archery shop league.:thumbs_up


Thank you very much Chris, I am looking forward to shooting the indoor league with you all this year, just watch for my name towards the top of the list!  Maybe you should try and see if you will be able to shoot the ibo indoors with paul and I this year, I think you will really enjoy it!


----------



## BowTech_Shooter (Aug 21, 2002)

billrollins said:


> just watch for my name towards the top of the list!




On the top of which list Billy?:wink: :tongue:


----------



## Paul S. (Sep 14, 2003)

billrollins said:


> Thank you very much Chris, I am looking forward to shooting the indoor league with you all this year, just watch for my name towards the top of the list!  Maybe you should try and see if you will be able to shoot the ibo indoors with paul and I this year, I think you will really enjoy it!


Yeah, Right under my name this year buddy! I would agree with Chris g and nominate Bill for a spot on the team. Bill and I are next door neighbors and shoot together all the time and he knows his stuff. I hate to admit it , but Bill has been a big help to me and my shooting in everything from tips and shooting technique, to getting me back into it when my shooting has been lousy and I needed a boost in spirt. He would be an asset to the Rytera team.



(Wow, thats gonna cost you Bill!:wink: )
Just kidding.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hmmmm ......*

:tongue: did I read right ...... a Triad with the MPro cam  ...... I'd better step it up a notch ...... now I'm definately gunna call out the "big guns" to get my name on the "guud sheet" of applicants:wink: 

Okay ..... Spectre, enough of my nominating guud folks like irefuse, and Brown Hornet ..... please put my name in that hat:wink: 

Feel free check out my background to see if I've been naughty or nice (hopefully the naughty bits didn't make it in the last server transfer:embaraI've got nothing to hide :zip: and you really could use a staffer "North of the Border".

MPro's what this man needs to no longer be just a "Joe" ...... smoother than a cold Mountain Dew on a hot August afternoon, and that idler makes cool "valve cover racer" wheels ..... just ask joelc:wink: 

PintoJK

P.S. mornin' all


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Put my name in the hat*

I agree more repsenation north of the border is needed. 

P.S. Mornin' PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

H.M. Murdock said:


> I agree more repsenation north of the border is needed.
> 
> P.S. Mornin' PBean



you guys are to far east , they need someone from the west:wink: 

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well if I get picked not only will I represent at the shoots but I will get a banner to put on our dog show set up. 

really how could you say no to a face like this:wink: 

Reed


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wraith says PIC REED


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

bartiac sayswake me when it's over, I've had a hard day


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wouldn't Manitoba be "central" Canada ......*

:embara:


Reed said:


> you guys are to far east , they need someone from the west:wink:
> 
> Reed


okay Reed ...... you got cute puppies, and I hear you're a shooter too ..... Murdock, well 'nuf said bout him  no puppies there, but he does shoot well down "south" and a fine ambassador he'd be too :wink: ...... 

But I've got all the "sympathy" cards covered ..... outside of being "Joe CanuckleHead", I'm also a SOUTHPAW ..... no teams complete without the token "leftie":wink: 

PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


> :embara:
> 
> okay Reed ...... you got cute puppies, and I hear you're a shooter too ..... Murdock, well 'nuf said bout him  no puppies there, but he does shoot well down "south" and a fine ambassador he'd be too :wink: ......
> 
> ...


who said I was a shooter??? man just trying to be low key and they still find out about me 

sorry about the left hand thing, that must be hard to live with:madgrin::boink: good luck wiht that:caked:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> SPECTRE would like to announce............
> 
> 
> That he'll be in Richmond, VA this weekend assisting a certain agency with some night training.:shade:


Give me a call and bring your bow and an empty stomach.............. 

After reviewing this post I realized I am definitely one that got lippy when I was a young pup.......... so I'll continue such, Bring your bow and I'll teach you how to shoot the Martin / Rytera line!:wink: ............I need another release so bring two..................


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So I went to league last night after eating a nice big bowl of "Dynamite Hot" Stagg Chile and a drinking half of a Mountain Dew. Now normally, I'm not a soda drinker, but I was a little tired after a day of posting, I mean working. I get there and sight in since I changed my nock position, Quick 6 clicks up and I was good to go. Shoot a couple x's and wait for the 450 vegas to start. I'm clean through the two practice ends and the firstscoring end, when the stomach starts to cramp up and everything starts trembling...

I read on another thread that you know you are relaxed enough on the line that you can fart:killpain: Well, I wasn't about to risk that:wink: So I fought through the stomach cramps and the caffeine/sugar induced trembling...

So to all you folks that attended the Chile Cookoff and Barn shoot in Siler City, I'm even more impressed with your scores after last night. Lets just say I was happy to shoot my average. The good news is that I worked a little with a guy before the league started and he beat his averages by 14-20 points...unfortunately, we were shooting head to head that night, but I'll take the beat down like a man


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> So I went to league last night after eating a nice big bowl of "Dyanmite Hot" Stagg Chile and a drinking half of a Mountain Dew. Now normally, I'm not a soda drinker, but I was a little tired after a day of posting, I mean working. I get there and sight in since I changed my nock position, Quick 6 clicks up and I was good to go. Shoot a couple x's and wait for the 450 vegas to start. I'm clean through the two practice ends and the firstscoring end, when the stomach starts to cramp up and everything starts trembling...
> 
> I read on another thread that you know you are relaxed enough on the line that you can fart:killpain: Well, I wasn't about to risk that:wink: So I fought through the stomach cramps and the caffeine/sugar induced trembling...
> 
> So to all you folks that attended the Chile Cookoff and Barn shoot in Siler City, I'm even more impressed with your scores after last night. Lets just say I was happy to shoot my average. The good news is that I worked a little with a guy before the league started and he beat his averages by 14-20 points...unfortunately, we were shooting head to head that night, but I'll take the beat down like a man


Nice to hear that you were able to "hold on" for the night :thumbs_up  

:lol:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Nice to hear that you were able to "hold on" for the night :thumbs_up
> 
> :lol:


Geez, A guy tries to do the courteous thing for his linemates and sacrifice his own score...I'm gonna make sure I have a nice big can of Chile and some baked beans for the next time we shoot together/at the same venue. 

You better bring a maskukey:  :tongue:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Geez, A guy tries to do the courteous thing for his linemates and sacrifice his own score...I'm gonna make sure I have a nice big can of Chile and some baked beans for the next time we shoot together/at the same venue.
> 
> You better bring a maskukey:  :tongue:


You might be able to temporarily distract me with that... but I'll bring lots of sweet smelling goodies and it'll be all over for you!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Geez, A guy tries to do the courteous thing for his linemates and sacrifice his own score...I'm gonna make sure I have a nice big can of Chile and some baked beans for the next time we shoot together/at the same venue.
> 
> You better bring a maskukey:  :tongue:



Round these parts they just let em fly......:killpain: 

I have dropped many a point because of being blown away.:faint:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

irefuse said:


> You might be able to temporarily distract me with that... but I'll bring lots of sweet smelling goodies and it'll be all over for you!


My money is own Irefuse......being capable of distracting a fella' more than TCR1 could.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> You might be able to temporarily distract me with that... but I'll bring lots of sweet smelling goodies and it'll be all over for you!



I don't know if you need any sweet smelling goodies......:wink: 

but I have been around a few people that even you and your goodies wouldn't stand a chance against.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Geez, A guy tries to do the courteous thing for his linemates and sacrifice his own score...I'm gonna make sure I have a nice big can of Chile and some baked beans for the next time we shoot together/at the same venue.
> 
> You better bring a maskukey:  :tongue:


just remember to bring a lighter with you next time:devil: and light the range up:scared:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*you'll see*



BowTech_Shooter said:


> On the top of which list Billy?:wink: :tongue:


you'll see Pat it will be up there with yours,:tongue: I'm no stranger toward that end of the list buddy! Glad to see you on here!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Ryan is this you and your girl out for a romantic night?

http://mailcenter3.comcast.net/wmc/...2&content_type=video/mpeg&name=SleighRide.mpe


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*hey*



Paul S. said:


> Yeah, Right under my name this year buddy! I would agree with Chris g and nominate Bill for a spot on the team. Bill and I are next door neighbors and shoot together all the time and he knows his stuff. I hate to admit it , but Bill has been a big help to me and my shooting in everything from tips and shooting technique, to getting me back into it when my shooting has been lousy and I needed a boost in spirt. He would be an asset to the Rytera team.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey thinks pally,LOL. You have been a big help to me too Paul, it's nice when you have friends to keep pushing you to do better! Thanks for all the kind words, Paul.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*now you know why I'm called ......*

:wink: 



TCR1 said:


> Geez, A guy tries to do the courteous thing for his linemates and sacrifice his own score...I'm gonna make sure I have a nice big can of Chile and some baked beans for the next time we shoot together/at the same venue.
> 
> You better bring a maskukey:  :tongue:


theblueflame :wink: ummmmm, Stag chili ukey: the breakfast of Champeens :wink: 

PBean


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

G33k said:


> How about someone summarize who is even in the running? I scroll through so many pages each hour that I can't even keep track of who is applying





G33K, Its like this.............The worlds longest list of Suc Ups............... :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


> :wink:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I may have to try some of this, usually we just have homemade chili, never had the premade stuff

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> G33K, Its like this.............The worlds longest list of Suc Ups............... :wink:


excluding BHNTR1... of course 

I mean, he's one of the world's biggest suck ups... he's just not in the running


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:hail: :hail: :hail: :hail: :hail:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> excluding BHNTR1... of course
> 
> I mean, he's one of the world's biggest suck ups... he's just not in the running





Wow, I just dont know If Im even gonna respond to this.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Wow, I just dont know If Im even gonna respond to this.



Awwww... come on... I know you've got it in ya  Besides, it's true... you're already a Martin man so you're not in the running... :lol: right?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ryan is this you and your girl out for a romantic night?


Yeah, the link didn't work, but I think I know which clip you're talking about. I put it on youtube a long time ago. That was actually my former chick, way too high maintenance and being like most guys, I figured I had to figure out a way to make her break up with me. I fed the horse a ton of oats/molasses and mixed in some laxatives. The clip only shows the effects of the gaseous blast because they felt viewers might be offended...luckily, I knew to get out of the buggy quickly before the hershey started flowing 

Funny thing is, that not only did I get rid of her, Budweiser paid me to use the clip. They pay better than America's Funniest Home Videos:tongue:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Reed said:


> I may have to try some of this, usually we just have homemade chili, never had the premade stuff
> 
> Reed


I actually prefer the homemade varietys, but if you got to get it from a can, grab the Stagg.

I have some in the desk drawer in case I feel like smoking out the rest of the office after lunch


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Awwww... come on... I know you've got it in ya  Besides, it's true... you're already a Martin man so you're not in the running... :lol: right?



Now look here Missy.........At least ...................Ugh......I just can believe you would even go there..... :sad: ...


Specter pick up your phone I left you a message.............This insubordination needs dealt with.................... :smile: :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Yeah, the link didn't work, but I think I know which clip you're talking about. I put it on youtube a long time ago. That was actually my former chick, way too high maintenance and being like most guys, I figured I had to figure out a way to make her break up with me. I fed the horse a ton of oats/molasses and mixed in some laxatives. The clip only shows the effects of the gaseous blast because they felt viewers might be offended...luckily, I knew to get out of the buggy quickly before the hershey started flowing
> 
> Funny thing is, that not only did I get rid of her, Budweiser paid me to use the clip. They pay better than America's Funniest Home Videos:tongue:



Well that's the one....I don't know why the thing stopped working......


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

It's been almost an hour since the last post....... it's on page 2.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Kstigall said:


> It's been almost an hour since the last post....... it's on page 2.


Yeah, I've been dealing with the fact that a mysterious 50.00 was withdrawn from one of my bank accounts...somebody might be spending Christmas in a cell <---seriously

But thats no excuse to let some good fun go to page 2...I guess most people know not to eat Chilli before shooting a scoring round...somebody really outta of warned me though 


PINTO, how's my cartoon coming?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Yeah, I've been dealing with the fact that a mysterious 50.00 was withdrawn from one of my bank accounts...somebody might be spending Christmas in a cell <---seriously



Sorry bout that....I needed some new strings.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Sorry bout that....I needed some new strings.:wink:


Oh in that case, I'm good!

I already have the bank working on reversing the charge to my account number. I spoke with a person at the company where the number withdrawing the money came from. He is getting his security people on it. It is a pretty large well known company. I hope someone just mistyped some numbers and ended up with my bank account on accident...if not, I feel very badly for them...and I hope I might be saving a lot of otherpeople some headaches in that case.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Oh in that case, I'm good!
> 
> I already have the bank working on reversing the charge to my account number. I spoke with a person at the company where the number withdrawing the money came from. He is getting his security people on it. It is a pretty large well known company. I hope someone just mistyped some numbers and ended up with my bank account on accident...if not, I feel very badly for them...and I hope I might be saving a lot of otherpeople some headaches in that case.



You don't have to lie....it is that porn site that you forgot you joined.:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Had you send it to my home email .....*

:secret: 


TCR1 said:


> PINTO, how's my cartoon coming?


ummmm, I'm at work right now, ummmmmm, working:wink: I'll get to it tonight for ya.

PBean


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*and he thought ......*



Brown Hornet said:


> You don't have to lie....it is that porn site that you forgot you joined.:wink:


"Beer Jug's" was a historic German beer stein webpage :embara: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> You don't have to lie....it is that porn site that you forgot you joined.:wink:



Funny thing is, when the Bank showed me the withdraw information, it just said Homecomings...which I thought was odd, but then I remembered my wife's info got jacked and the people bought porn subscriptions, and I got to thinking...you know what...thats probably some porn thing

I got people working on it...and this company might own your house until your done with your mortgage lain:


----------



## Reverend (Nov 2, 2004)

*Good looking too???*

I wanna play... I'm just not sure I'm good looking enough for you.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Reverend said:


> I wanna play... I'm just not sure I'm good looking enough for you.



hmmm...I didn't know the double side mullet was in style?


Do you have a sister by any chance...I might introduce her to Big Boi


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> hmmm...I didn't know the double side mullet was in style?
> 
> 
> Do you have a sister by any chance...I might introduce her to Big Boi



look man.....you want to stay on the team.....you are the one that cross dresses and gets his hair permed.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

my bad...I don't get down like that, so I shouldn't put a nother guy up to it...

Lo siento


----------



## Hunt4elk (Apr 12, 2006)

*Why Not??*

I retired from the Air Force after 23 years and am now enjoying some time to get out and hunt! My first bow was a Martin Cougar Magnum and I didn't have a clue waht I was doing, but my buddies and I had a great time. Over the years I've helped may get started in the great sport of archery hunting and have pursued wily beasts in several states, including wild hogs and deer in California along with deer and elk in five western states. I currently ownsix Martin bows, with my latest acquisition being a Shadowcat SE. I just can't seem to let the old ones go, and have raised thress son's shooting Martins and now have a new son-in-law who is getting a Martin for Christmas. My wife is very tolerant, as her dad and brothers are all bowhunters.

I have always prided myself on fairchase and strict adherence to all laws. Besides, it's not the kill, but the hunting experience that counts. Any fool can mess up a great day of hunting by killing an animal and amking it a day of work instead of a day of pleasure.

I aint pretty but I am loyal (same as my dog!)


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Reverend said:


> I wanna play... I'm just not sure I'm good looking enough for you.



Holy cow, this needs to be move to the Mutantville Bar.. :scared:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> This insubordination needs dealt with.................... :smile: :tongue:



I agree............... her user name is quite inappropriate............:wink: 





She needs to be more.......... how do you say...............








Submissive.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> I agree............... her user name is quite inappropriate............:wink:
> 
> She needs to be more.......... how do you say...............
> 
> ...


Just make her clean the train once.:wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Punishment*



Brown Hornet said:


> Just make her clean the train once.:wink:



Even worse, make her shoot an "UGLY" bow...

thenson


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

thenson said:


> Even worse, make her shoot an "UGLY" bow...
> 
> thenson



No such thing as an ugly bow, you just need to have a few more beers before you go shopping...please be sure to have a designated driver if you intend to look at certain 2007 unveilings:chimpeep:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

I have an idea..............nah, I'll either get banned or smacked or both


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> No such thing as an ugly bow, you just need to have a few more beers before you go shopping...please be sure to have a designated driver if you intend to look at certain 2007 unveilings:chimpeep:



Now normally I would agree.....but there are some out there that even beer googles won't help.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Actually I've seen some that really look good, but get ugly when you draw them back...

thenson


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Okay Captain ..... here it comes, my official R4L resume .....*

:wink: 

I've been involved in archery here in Ontario, Canada as a competitor, Board member, shoot organizer, and bow hunter for over 15 years.

Whether it's Field, FITA, or 3D I have done well in all venues on a local and Provincial level.

I cannot promise Rytera National championships and great "victories", I would be a fool to predict the future. I can promise, that I'd be an excellent voice for Rytera here in Ontario, Canada.

Outside of numerous shoots, I also work archery tradeshows here in the Toronto area, and most of all, as member of AT, I have represented my friends and sponsors well over the past few years.

In the Canadian Shoots Forum I have helped organizing a number of events, bringing archers from across Canada together in 2006 for the "1st Annual All Canadian National Lottery Shoot" ..... we had close to 600 entries in it's first year, and God knows how many will participate this season.

Sure .... I've won an award or two .... but I believe it's what I do "off line" that makes the difference.

Rytera Archery has a new beginning, a new team, and I hope that I'll be able to be a part of that. 

PintoJK


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

guess people are just keeping cool for their Friday Night Lights showdowns. 

If you were shooting a local league, would it be fun to have the top 3 teams or shooters announced before shooting using lights and music or is that too WWE?

Seemed pretty popular for the F2F, but do you think it would be fun at your local league?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> guess people are just keeping cool for their Friday Night Lights showdowns.
> 
> If you were shooting a local league, would it be fun to have the top 3 teams or shooters announced before shooting using lights and music or is that too WWE?
> 
> Seemed pretty popular for the F2F, but do you think it would be fun at your local league?



NO

Stay away from the lights......


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> NO
> 
> Stay away from the lights......



If you were here, we could do it backwards and have the whole place in darkness, then illuminate everything but the area you walk through and shoot from:wink: 

Just make sure you keep your light saber out of view.:tongue:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Last night I was thinking about this thread. I like how everyone has been cutting up and having fun throughout this public interview. Archery in general would not be as great as it is without the fun.

With that being said I think that spreading the joys of archery is just as important as shooting the little x yourself. Martin/Rytera have set a standard in the archery industry in regards to reaching out and helping new archers. Archerytalk has helped numerous new and experienced archers to enjoy archery to the fullest. 

That's what I'm about. Introducing new people to the sport and helping them to stick with it for years to come. I love helping kids and watching their faces light up when they shoot their arrow and it hits where they were aiming. Or knowing that the person I just helped tune their bow is going to go and show someone else how to do it. Keeping the sport alive. 

That's what this team is about. Reaching out and spreading the word of archery. Doing it while under the banner of Rytera (or Martin) is a perk and helps the company. 

Can I shoot? Sure I can. The Captain has had my resume for some time now and knows my accomplishments. I've had my wins and my loses too. It's the behind the scenes things that makes me great for this team and is the reason this team is so great. From helping clubs set up for a local 3d (and sitting everyone down :wink to speaking at a youth workshop. "Archers helping archers" not just a slogan on some website, but a way of life.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> If you were here, we could do it backwards and have the whole place in darkness, then illuminate everything but the area you walk through and shoot from:wink:
> 
> Just make sure you keep your light saber out of view.:tongue:


I only carry the light saber when I go into rough parts of town.....:wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Bump it up..


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Oh, n by the way.....

BH, you are welcome. But it is totally the truth.

This is a great chance for some great AT'ers. 

Later.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> Oh, n by the way.....
> 
> BH, you are welcome. But it is totally the truth.
> 
> ...


I'm getting misty eyed and verclempt. :evil: 

no give it a sec..............

no I was wrong it just the windchill from all the sucking up we are doing:kiss: :canada:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reed said:


> I'm getting misty eyed and verclempt. :evil:
> 
> no give it a sec..............
> 
> no I was wrong it just the windchill from all the sucking up we are doing:kiss: :canada:


Look whos talking Mr. Martin Dog Banner.:doh:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*WooHoo ......*

Brown Hornet's poster # 1200 ..... what'd he win:wink: 

PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Look whos talking Mr. Martin Dog Banner.:doh:



Oh don't worry BH, I encluded myself in the sucking up:dog:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Reed said:


> Oh don't worry BH, I encluded myself in the sucking up:dog:


 

Ok statement retracted......:darkbeer: 

On second thought.....no it's not that was funny.:wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Ok statement retracted......:darkbeer:
> 
> On second thought.....no it's not that was funny.:wink:



:tongue:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

But is bein a succup a bad thing???

I mean not like a groveling, whining, seriously sphincter kissing kinda succupin, but a good word here and a thank you for what you do there? 

Okay, so maybe I am one....lol


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

And it sure beats bein a leg humper....


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

posted this on another thread, but figured it would be appropriate here also..


All aboard the Captains private jet.. :wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

TTT. and have a great night.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> But is bein a succup a bad thing???
> 
> I mean not like a groveling, whining, seriously sphincter kissing kinda succupin, but a good word here and a thank you for what you do there?
> 
> Okay, so maybe I am one....lol


not a bad thing but a requirement


----------



## arrowwrapsunlim (Sep 22, 2003)

I think you would be awesome too John. John has pushed my product for the last 3 yrs. Also he is one of the AWU Pro Staffers. He know alot of people and have great people skills. Call me if anyone has any questions. I back him 100% Thank You John for helping us here at A.W.U.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

hey guys, missed day of posting.  Hey I am gonn recmmend MTBOHO. he is one hell of a guy!!!!!:tongue:


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

hey I haven't posted in a while myself ..... Let me tell you guys I have been talking with this great guy on here .... He is very knowledgable ... very helpful ... and to top it off he can shoot pretty good too ..... I would highly recommend him for the position as he has been a member here for a while and knows a pretty good deal about archery ..... 


He is known as ... The Big Un ...... Giant .... BIG MIKE 


He is ARCHERNGA23 ....


----------



## Stealthman (Mar 16, 2003)

Captain,
Just got through reading your post about what your looking for in a staff shooter for Rytera and you described Easton94 (Justin Oriley) to a "T"!:wink: 
Hes been a staff shooter for Stealth Archery for several years now and will represent you with honesty and integrity........all you have to do is meet him and 15 minutes later hes like a good friend.Very well spoken and archery savy.
I happened to meet him at a shoot a few years ago and knew right away that hes the type of guy I want to represent my company!

Jerry Sanford, owner Stealth Archery


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thanks Adam .....*



arrowwrapsunlim said:


> I think you would be awesome too John. John has pushed my product for the last 3 yrs. Also he is one of the AWU Pro Staffers. He know alot of people and have great people skills. Call me if anyone has any questions. I back him 100% Thank You John for helping us here at A.W.U.


2007's gunna be a great year as I see it so far ...... and just a quick plug for AWU ...... rumour has it he'll be at the ATA this year, pop by and say Hi to Adam if you get a chance ...... great wraps and some cool new stuff too.

PintoJK


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Stealthman said:


> Captain,
> Just got through reading your post about what your looking for in a staff shooter for Rytera and you described Easton94 (Justin Oriley) to a "T"!:wink:
> Hes been a staff shooter for Stealth Archery for several years now and will represent you with honesty and integrity........all you have to do is meet him and 15 minutes later hes like a good friend.Very well spoken and archery savy.
> I happened to meet him at a shoot a few years ago and knew right away that hes the type of guy I want to represent my company!
> ...



Dang Jerry thanks alot for the plug, I have had a blast representing Stealth and spreading the name!! I am excited about the new R4L team and would love the opportunity to represent Rytera in style!! '94


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*I was told*

That all I had to do is say that I know Andrew Fagan and I would get free stuff. If this right start sending it. If this wrong I don't know Andrew.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*He lied ......*




H.M. Murdock said:


> That all I had to do is say that I know Andrew Fagan and I would get free stuff. If this right start sending it. If this wrong I don't know Andrew.


but I sorta, kinda put a guud word in for ya ..... as if that'll help:angel: 

PBean


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

:gossip: :gossip: :gossip: :gossip:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> posted this on another thread, but figured it would be appropriate here also..
> 
> 
> All aboard the Captains private jet.. :wink:


Hmmm, since you're JawsDad, does that mean that is a picture of Jaws????????


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Here's a pic of my little girl enjoying a 3-d shoot at the local Bass Pro..she must have been a good luck charm that day because I won it!! '94


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

she is a cutie, and they always bring us luck. Nice pic:thumbs_up


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*hmm*

this thread deserves to be on page one so back up top we go!


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

Hi there Captain!

I would like to shoot my name into the pot. I have shot competition for about six years then took a couple of years off. I am now eager to get back into it. I am currently shooting a Martin Jaguar. I love to shoot at competitions. I get to see new and interesting people and places and lets not forget I get to enjoy the outdoors. I have done well in the past and plan on doing the same in the present and future. I hope that you will consider me for your shooting staff. I will be and asset to the Martin name. Even if you decide not to add me this season I will look forward to shooting Martin products and having a lot of fun. Thanks and have a safe holiday season.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Mornin Y'all, an welcome to the weekend!!!! YAAAAY!!!


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

wolfman_73 said:


> Mornin Y'all, an welcome to the weekend!!!! YAAAAY!!!


this is sad ,at a quarter to 6 we are reading these posts 
and welcome Julie Spencer


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

juliespncr said:


> Hi there Captain!
> 
> I would like to shoot my name into the pot. I have shot competition for about six years then took a couple of years off. I am now eager to get back into it. I am currently shooting a Martin Jaguar. I love to shoot at competitions. I get to see new and interesting people and places and lets not forget I get to enjoy the outdoors. I have done well in the past and plan on doing the same in the present and future. I hope that you will consider me for your shooting staff. I will be and asset to the Martin name. Even if you decide not to add me this season I will look forward to shooting Martin products and having a lot of fun. Thanks and have a safe holiday season.


what a way to start your AT posting :darkbeer: 

Reed


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

I am a blowtech shooter, Been wanting to get a martin in my hands for a while now. I am always shooting my bow 300-400 arrows a week for the last 5 years. I have been bowhunting since i was 9 killed my first deer with a bow at age 9 also. I am 29 now so i have lots of experience but still have ALOT to learn. I always pay attention to details and i love helping other people get started into the sport. This year alone i have got my Wife hunting with a bow and 2 close friends started also. I have took pride in the fact the people i got started have stuck with it and will ask me for advice when they get STUMPED in the archery world. If you want to know more about me ask I am easily approached and love to represent the sport Archery as a Whole. I am active in 5 spot leauge and 3-D indoor and out.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Page 3 ??? nah ... bttt ..... Morning Cap Spec


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Just a bumper for R4L


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

R4l!!!!!!!!!


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

Thanks all for the warm fuzzies and welcomes. :tongue:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

steve hilliard said:


> this is sad ,at a quarter to 6 we are reading these posts


Whats even worse is, here its a quarter to 5....lol 

When I get off work the first thing I do when I get home is get on AT :embara: 

Then the first thing I do when I wake up is get on AT  

Possibly an addiction.....hmmmmm, not sure :wink:


----------



## DMaverick (Apr 14, 2003)

Well I am not throwing my name into the hat, but giving another endorsement for somebody who is. I have known Easton94 for 15 years now and we have been good friend the entire time. There isn't much we haven't been through together. I feel he would be a fantastic person to represent your team smack in the middle of this great country. He is and excellent archer that is very well thought of in all of the local trails. I have shot with him many a tournament, and he always finds a way to make it into the top 10, but more importantly, gets along well with all those around him. He is very encouraging and willing to help with new archers and never has a negative word to say to or about anybody (but you do not want to shoot with him the day after he has had a bowl of chili, trust me on this one!!!). He is also an excellent bowhunter with a very high level of ethics in the field. Always aware of local game laws and sure to take only the best shot possible. There is nobody I know that is more willing to help other hunters be successful. Just this season, he was hunting some public ground and met a couple of guys from Mississippi I believe and he gave them some tips on where to go, and actually ended up putting them in one of his best hunting spots on public ground!!! Everybody knows, when you hunt public ground, you just don't do that!!! He is always willing to take a phone call to help drag one out, and has helped others drag deer out upon their success on public land. Lastly, he is one heck of a turkey hunter. Many a beard have fallen to Easton's scatter gun (he can't do it with a bow yet for some reason, but we are working on that). Heck I have learned a large deal about hunting those wiley birds from my outings with Easton, and no matter who is successful, he is always excited about the outcome of the hunt. That being said, I know for a fact, that Easton94 (Justin O'riley) would be a fantastic fit for your team. He would represent these companies with the pride, ethics, and integrity you are looking for, and then some. He travels all over this state for hunting, and 3-D tournaments, and everywhere he goes, people respect him, and enjoy having him attend their events. It would be your loss to not select him, because someday, somebody else will!!!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Otay Folks, take care and have a nice night. It's off to the grind for me...

Later.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Keeping R4L at the top in the wee ... okay, not so wee.... early evening hours


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Keeping R4L at the top in the wee ... okay, not so wee.... early evening hours


Please just let it die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Please just let it die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


   ????

I just can't do that. After all those CPR classes it's a natural reaction that takes over


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

irefuse said:


> ????
> 
> I just can't do that. After all those CPR classes it's a natural reaction that takes over


Sometimes you just have to pull the plug.......and let go....:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Ib4Hoyt said:


> Sometimes you just have to pull the plug.......and let go....:wink:



A true R4L'er could never let go.. 

Keep up the good fight! It _CAN_ happen for you... :wink:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*R4l*



Ib4Hoyt said:


> Please just let it die!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It is my opinion that the Rytera products I've seen so far are good enough that R4L wouldn't die with or without us.... but I also don't see the Rytera Team letting it die...

Go "Team Rytera"...

thenson


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Just think, you could be shooting one of these...... Man, what a shooter :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Just think, you could be shooting one of these...... Man, what a shooter :wink:



Man that thing looks nice.....:wink:


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*nice looking bow*

nice looking bow there le earl, I am assuming it is the bulletx!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

well that looks spiffy


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Oh yes, that is my BulletX. It has been treating me very well this year :wink: I'm looking for a great relationship in the upcoming year with my new Ryteras :thumbs_up


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

That is exactly the color combo my next one is going to be, that is sharp!! '94


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Oh yes, that is my BulletX. It has been treating me very well this year :wink: I'm looking for a great relationship in the upcoming year with my new Ryteras :thumbs_up



Which cams do you have on it? More pics please.:wink:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

irefuse said:


> ????
> 
> I just can't do that. After all those CPR classes it's a natural reaction that takes over







Oooohhhhh, I feel chest pains coming on !!!!!!!!


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

to the front page ,we need some more reading material

Hot Head


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> Oooohhhhh, I feel chest pains coming on !!!!!!!!


Oh... sorry, CPR doesn't help with angina attacks... it's only good for drowning and situations of that sort. :lol:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Another day another indecision. If all Rytera shooters take this much time between shots, it's gonna be a boring train ride.. You guys have fun OK. :wink:


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

I am drowning

Hot Head


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

hot head said:


> I am drowning
> 
> Hot Head


How did I know that was coming...  :chortle:

(sorry, there's no CPR smilies... )


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

michihunter said:


> Another day another indecision. If all Rytera shooters take this much time between shots, it's gonna be a boring train ride.. You guys have fun OK. :wink:



Most of them are 3D shooters....:wink:


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

3d as in 3Day?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Where's the captain? Hope he survived his weekend away!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*News Flash*

REPORT JUST IN: A Nitrous powered "X" bow can easily pound 30 straight X's in the hands of a mediocre shooter!! It was a half round of 5-spot but none the less it was 30 scored X's in a row. It started with 5 X's to warm up and finished with 5, room to spare, inside X's. An additional 5 X's were shot at the end just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. That's actually 40 straight.....................stay tuned!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*An "X" bow ......*



Kstigall said:


> REPORT JUST IN: A Nitrous powered "X" bow can easily pound 30 straight X's in the hands of a mediocre shooter!! It was a half round of 5-spot but none the less it was 30 scored X's in a row. It started with 5 X's to warm up and finished with 5, room to spare, inside X's. An additional 5 X's were shot at the end just to make sure it wasn't a fluke. That's actually 40 straight.....................stay tuned!


come on .... ya gotta post pic's ...... you know the rules:wink: 

PBean


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Pics are good, I like pictures!!! '94


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

The Captain is here!!! and the winner is..........................


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Wow......... nice little vacation. I see that the readership is awaiting another announcement. So........... here ya go. 


This next member was selected not just on the love of archery.............. but also the perseverance and poise shown off the fields of competition. Without going into great detail, needless to say that I / we were impressed with this applicant being able to get thru some high pressure trials and not lose focus. 











So without further ado...............

SPECTRE and Rytera Archery are pleased to welcome irefuse to the National R4L shooting squad! Please give her a warm AT welcome.

No, she wasn't picked just because she's a chick............... (but it didn't hurt.  ) Every national staff needs a good unit to take care of the cooking, cleaning, serving of drinks, etc while the rest of the squad is out winning trophies and such............ We like to return to our 5 star hotels and have our shooting attire pressed, cold Mt. Dew waiting, snackey cakes already unwrapped, etc...........:wink: 


With that, the board is off to study Gray's Anatomy...................  :wink: 

Welcome aboard irefuse.............. now about that user name...............:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats Irefuse and another great choice!! '94


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats IR!!!


----------



## Bellows1 (Oct 19, 2003)

Excellent choice Captain! Congratulations to Irefuse.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Bellows1 said:


> Excellent choice Captain! Congratulations to Irefuse.


We thought so. 

I've had several conversations with her (via phone and digitally) and I want to tell you guys that this is one classy lady.

We're proud to have her. She loves this game, as do we!

I have no doubt that she'll not only represent the brand very well, but her love for the game will no doubt grow this sport that we all love!:darkbeer:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats irefuse, welcome to the party!! :whoo:


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

WooHoo!! Congrats!!

Now I know I have to be chosen.......Just to watch the cute R4L member sit OBT down :tongue: :embara: :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

OK....... let's see the squad as it stands thus far........


Team Rytera (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)

Doc
Nuts&Bolts
thenson
jaws
LeEarl
JawsDad
irefuse

We still have a couple slots open. Not too late to lobby for your favorite pick.





Here's another twist, if you're applying for a postition on the squad...........

What's your favorite Rytera Model? Include cam system, limb choice, and colors............. and why.............


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> OK....... let's see the squad as it stands thus far........
> 
> 
> Team Rytera (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)
> ...


Lobbying hard....lol
And, Bullet-X, ViPro, red......because it shoots awesome!
Kinda like this one.....:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congrat's to irefuse .....*




SPECTRE said:


> Here's another twist, if you're applying for a postition on the squad...........
> 
> What's your favorite Rytera Model? Include cam system, limb choice, and colors............. and why.............


now off to the "important sctuff" ...... let's see Triad with M-Pro's ..... black riser, camo magnum limbs and shelf plate ..... 29" draw ...... 55 lb. peak ..... LEFT HAND ..... pretty brown box :wink: unless we can find out more about this "X" bow :secret: ..... I'd be happy with that.:tongue: 

PBean


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats Irefuse !! 


Methinks we need another member from the California Contingent.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)


In your dreams Capt'n Marvel.............. just cause you can beat the Blowie's doesn't mean you have a shot at the title


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Grey Eagle said:


> In your dreams Capt'n Marvel.............. just cause you can beat the Blowie's doesn't mean you have a shot at the title



Geez Eagle........


I've survived the barn and put kward on the pine........... (just once but I'm gonna get as much mileage as I can out of it............  )

Surely that's gotta count for something?????? :wink:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

:cheer2: :cheer2: Congratulations irefuse!! :cheer2: :cheer2:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratualations Irefuse.


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Geez Eagle........
> 
> 
> I've survived the barn and put kward on the pine........... (just once but I'm gonna get as much mileage as I can out of it............  )
> ...


Yes, yes indeed it does..... beating one of Mathews top dawgs is indeed an accomplishment.......... one day you may make it to the top


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats Em!!!!! :whoo: :whoo: :whoo:

Can't think of a more deserving unit.. :thumb: :cocktail:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Well Cap-e-tan.....you have made a "fine" choice.......:whoo: 

Congrats irefuse.....now don't let those mutts put you to work doing all of that unit stuff Captain NSM was talking about. :der: 

They can open their own snacks just fine.....besides they will have plenty of time to open them and get their own Dew while they are sitting on the pine.


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*What's your favorite Rytera Model? Include cam system, limb choice, and colors.......*

How bout a Rytera Red Triad with Furious cams and 14" limbs and why not Looks good and shoots better


----------



## pink camo (Jun 8, 2006)

Congrats Irefuse!!!!!!! Nice job :wink:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

The bow I would choose would be the Rytera Triad black with black elite limbs, furious cams and hoping it can accomadate a 31" draw.:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

The BulletX is my pic because it can handle everything that I want to do with it, alot of 3-D, alot of hunting, and the occasional spot shoot as well!! The BulletX is super smooth, so smooth it seems to feel like you are pulling 10 lbs less than you are. Its also smooth through the shot as we, very little hand shock. It is also pretty sweet that you can work on this bow without a press, the limb bolts can be backed all the way out to work on strings/cables in a pinch which is nice when you don't have a shop close by!! Oh yeah, and it does not hurt that it is a SWEET looking rig!! '94


----------



## fasst (Oct 1, 2004)

The nitrous cams will go to 31"


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

fasst said:


> The nitrous cams will go to 31"


Thanks Fasst


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

fasst said:


> The nitrous cams will go to 31"


Actually, experience tells me that a Triad decked out with Elite limbs and Nitrous "C" cams will go out to about 34"  You'd get 31" with the B cams


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Here's another twist, if you're applying for a postition on the squad...........
> 
> What's your favorite Rytera Model? Include cam system, limb choice, and colors............. and why.............


Triad, Elite Limbs with B Base Nitrous-X cams....and of course in Camo. 

Offers more stability with the longer ATA, manageable Brace Height for spots, and plenty of speed to scorch on the 3d range. Also...it seems to be the odd brother out in the Rytera line as the bulletx seems to recieve more recognition...I'd rather stand out.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Thanks everyone! I am VERY excited to be part of the R4L team and look forward to more opportunities to meet all of you at future tourneys, barn shoots, splash bars... etc.  

I'm in the airport and getting ready to board a plane right now so sorry for the delay in response and shortness of reply. I will make it up to you later. 

Now... as for that promise of free beer... everybody likes Natural Light... right??? :noidea:

P.S. I've got my issue of Bowhunter Magazine out for the long plane ride and I think I can find some converts on this flight. Wish me luck!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmm, Splash Bars. No wonder 'ol Spec picked her. That would involve a bikini.:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Now... as for that promise of free beer... everybody likes Natural Light... right??? :noidea:



Natty Lightukey: come on you can do better than that.:darkbeer:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Thanks everyone! I am VERY excited to be part of the R4L team and look forward to more opportunities to meet all of you at future tourneys, barn shoots, splash bars... etc.
> 
> I'm in the airport and getting ready to board a plane right now so sorry for the delay in response and shortness of reply. I will make it up to you later.
> 
> ...



Oh crap, I should have read through a little more closely...congrats girl!!!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Dchiefransom said:


> Hmmm, Splash Bars. No wonder 'ol Spec picked her. That would involve a bikini.:wink:



Nope.......... the thought never once entered my mind........... :wink:   


Ok...... maybe it did.......... just a little bit.:wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Way to go Em, Welcome to The Martin/Rytera Team. Im glad your aboard, your gonna be a great spokes person. Looking forward to seeing you at more shoots. 



The Goat


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Dang, I REALLY want to be a part of this team but I don't look so swell in a bikini!! '94


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Way to go Em, Welcome to The Martin/Rytera Team. Im glad your aboard, your gonna be a great spokes person. Looking forward to seeing you at more shoots.
> 
> 
> 
> The Goat


Ditto this!

Emily...welcome to the R4L team! You are a deserving choice...and will be a great addition to the team.

I look forward to meeting you in Vegas!!!!


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Welcome to the team irefuse. Is it about time you change that user name yet??

Just a thought :wink: 

Congrats again and hold on, the train is starting to roll on.....


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

congratulations Irefuse!!!!!! Great job


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*Congrats Irefuse*

Congrats Irefuse I am sure that you will be a great addition to team rytera!

Now as far as for what rytera bow I would pick, it wuld have to be the bulletx with nitrous cams and maybe the x system on it as well! It would have to be 28in. 60lbs. camo riser and black limbs. The reason I say that it would have to be the bulletX is because of the multipurpose to hunt and shoot 3-d with, but that ofcoarse depends on what they are coming out with for the 07 line. I would like to see something like the slayer extreme, 38in.a to a, 6.5in. brace height, and around 335 + fps. But that is just me, it's from the years of shooting my favorite bow the blacknight!


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Wow......... nice little vacation. I see that the readership is awaiting another announcement. So........... here ya go.
> 
> 
> This next member was selected not just on the love of archery.............. but also the perseverance and poise shown off the fields of competition. Without going into great detail, needless to say that I / we were impressed with this applicant being able to get thru some high pressure trials and not lose focus.
> ...


Congrats Em!! You are truly a lover of archery and will be a good Rytera ambassador.

Spectre, it looks like my line tutelage has served her in good stead.  She didn't even whisper to me while I was at full draw.  She was under my wing for one day and look how far she as gone.   

Even the evil influence of that LeslieG hasn't ruined that.  I got to the young lady first thank goodness.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all .....*

it's Monday :shade: 

only 7 shopping days left till Christmas ...... 8 if you shop at 7-11  

PBean


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Bullet X ... Pro Cam.... Smooth and easy ...... Black with Target limbs ... It would match very well with the inside of the DB Blind ...70 lbs 30" draw no doubt .... 

Reasons why .... 

Rytera builds a hell of a bow .... Customer service second to none ..... smooth draw ... I MEAN SMOOTHHHHHHHHH ...... perfect ATA for Target, 3D and Hunting ..... Quiet as a whisper 

Mike

BY THE WAY CONGRATS IREFUSE !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I forgot my color!! My next one will have a black riser and camo limbs!! '94


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

:thumbs_up 
Irefuse should change her name to _OhHellYeah_ or _OhHeckYeah_ whichever is acceptable.


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Even the evil influence of that LeslieG hasn't ruined that.  I got to the young lady first thank goodness.



Oh come on Toothy......I only spent a few hours with her, There is still time for my evil influence to take hold. :wink: 

We did discuss plans for Vegas while we were at dinner last week. :angel:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rytera Team...*



SPECTRE said:


> OK....... let's see the squad as it stands thus far........
> 
> Team Rytera (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)
> 
> ...



Congrat's to our newest member Irefuse... great choice Captain. Its going to be a fun and exciting year...
=========================================================
As far as current Rytera models I have a Triad with Elite limbs and the Nitrous X shoot thru cable system. The riser is camo with black limbs and it sure is a beauty. I've been planning to post pictures for a long time but I'll get them posted soon.

The Triad is my first non-Oneida bow in many years so it was a little different for me but with a little coaching from Grey Eagle on tuning its a snap to tune.

My goal with the Triad was to get a good spots bow and I really like it. The grip and feel of the bow is really great. I also really like the shoot thru cable system and don't think I would want anything else for a serious target bow. The Nitrous X cams are good but from what I hear, the Furious cams should even be better.

I'm really anxious to see the new Rytera Models for 07.

Again, congrats' to Irefuse...

thenson


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :thumbs_up
> Irefuse should change her name to _OhHellYeah_ or _OhHeckYeah_ whichever is acceptable.


Now THAT is funny! :thumbs_up:lol::lol: ........... but no:sorry:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> :thumbs_up
> Irefuse should change her name to _OhHellYeah_ or _OhHeckYeah_ whichever is acceptable.


Now THAT is funny! :thumbs_up:lol::lol: ........... but no:sorry:

Thanks again everyone!


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates irefuse...:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up 




triad, red, nitrous x, 14 inch elite 50lb limbs...........


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> Oh come on Toothy......I only spent a few hours with her, There is still time for my evil influence to take hold. :wink:
> 
> *We did discuss plans for Vegas while we were at dinner last week*. :angel:


You are, of course, the ringleader.....but....I really thought your pranks were more spur of the moment. I had no idea they were planned out months in advance.:thumbs_up


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Congrats Em!! You are truly a lover of archery and will be a good Rytera ambassador.
> 
> Spectre, it looks like my line tutelage has served her in good stead.  She didn't even whisper to me while I was at full draw.  She was under my wing for one day and look how far she as gone.
> 
> Even the evil influence of that LeslieG hasn't ruined that.  I got to the young lady first thank goodness.





And there so lies the problem Toothy, Thats why I keep taking her to dinner, Had to get rid of that awful darkside disease you kept trying to influence her with !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!    No more propaganda allowed from you Toothy....Better yet wise up and come to the right side !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :shade:


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*Great job emily*

Congrates on your nomination. I look forward to seeing the new gear you will be sporting. And to think you just got that beautiful new bow. But I know someone that knows how to get some cool MDS strings:teeth: :teeth: 
See you tomorrow


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> You are, of course, the ringleader.....but....I really thought your pranks were more spur of the moment. I had no idea they were planned out months in advance.:thumbs_up




Ya beat me to it RK, But none the less........What he said..............


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> Congrates on your nomination. I look forward to seeing the new gear you will be sporting. And to think you just got that beautiful new bow. But I know someone that knows how to get some cool MDS strings:teeth: :teeth:
> See you tomorrow


Thanks Ken!  Can't wait for tomorrow... I only got one day of shooting in when I was in St. Louis... so I probably won't beat ya this week. ha ha


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> You are, of course, the ringleader.....but....I really thought your pranks were more spur of the moment. I had no idea they were planned out months in advance.:thumbs_up


Last year was spur of the moment, this year....the planning has begun. :angel: 

I predict it is going to be a really fun year! :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

LeslieG said:


> Last year was spur of the moment, this year....the planning has begun. :angel:
> 
> I predict it is going to be a really fun year! :wink:



Knowing you it sounds like were gonna need bail money.............. :angel:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Knowing you it sounds like were gonna need bail money.............. :angel:


Not me. I'll just be taking a few pics.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Thanks everyone! I am VERY excited to be part of the R4L team and look forward to more opportunities to meet all of you at future tourneys, barn shoots, splash bars... etc.
> 
> I'm in the airport and getting ready to board a plane right now so sorry for the delay in response and shortness of reply. I will make it up to you later.
> 
> ...


geez go away for a couple of days and look what you miss. Congrats on the promotion:thumbs_up 

Reed


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> Not me. I'll just be taking a few pics.





Thanks for the support Bro.........And the pics are nothing new.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

pintojk said:


> it's Monday :shade:
> 
> only 7 shopping days left till Christmas ...... 8 if you shop at 7-11
> 
> PBean


only 2 more days till I go to the inlaws for the hollidays. on the plus side, there are 2 ranges where they live:thumbs_up 

PBean, do you remember the thread on the canadian side about the beavers:angel: :jeez: :hail: :whoo:  

Reed


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

cutter10x said:


> triad, red, nitrous x, 14 inch elite 50lb limbs...........


 Precicely my thoughts..... sweet machine.


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> OK....... let's see the squad as it stands thus far........
> 
> 
> Team Rytera (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)
> ...


right now it would be the bullet X furious cams and XRG limb or the 13" if that would not work( need a 27 3/4 draw), camo so it could do double duty, spots and hunting. I would like the xrg limb for the longer ATA so I get the string angle that I am used to, and the longer ATA seems to help me at 90M. It should still have some good speed.

Reed


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I would go with the triad set up with x system and elite limbs. 60 pounds. dont know if it comes with furious or nitrous. either way, it would definately turn some heads around here:thumbs_up .


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Yes, I do ......*

:angel:


Reed said:


> PBean, do you remember the thread on the canadian side about the beavers:angel: :jeez: :hail: :whoo:
> 
> Reed


but remember this is GenPop ....... we can't let them "Southerners" know 'bout the happenings in "CanuckleHead Shoots" ....... they just might try to take it over into Mutantville 

Merry Christmas and have a safe trip

PBean


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Bullet X, Nitrous cam, black riser camo limbs. :shade:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Wish List:

A Rytera version of the S4 and they could call it the Raptor or R-Factor or the Spectre Scepter "R4L Team Edition".

thenson


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> OK....... let's see the squad as it stands thus far........
> 
> 
> Team Rytera (that'd be the A squad OBT.......)
> ...


so first order of bus. is to lose your dignity and beg


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Thanks everyone! I am VERY excited to be part of the R4L team and look forward to more opportunities to meet all of you at future tourneys, barn shoots, splash bars... etc.
> 
> I'm in the airport and getting ready to board a plane right now so sorry for the delay in response and shortness of reply. I will make it up to you later.
> 
> ...


Congratulations my beautiful sister. I'm not going to lie, i'm pretty jealous since i've been shooting like 6 years longer than you....maybe I should just quit college and be a shooting bum like you....


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> Wow......... nice little vacation. I see that the readership is awaiting another announcement. So........... here ya go.
> 
> 
> This next member was selected not just on the love of archery.............. but also the perseverance and poise shown off the fields of competition. Without going into great detail, needless to say that I / we were impressed with this applicant being able to get thru some high pressure trials and not lose focus.
> ...


Congrats Emily!:RockOn: :RockOn: You go Girl!

The Captain and the rest of the Rytera committee members made a great choice in irefuse. She is a competitive shooter and very fun to shoot with:thumbs_up . Hopefully we will shoot again together at the BRS in '07!
Again, Congrats and hats off to irefuse!

Rx


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Makeda said:


> Congratulations my beautiful sister. I'm not going to lie, i'm pretty jealous since i've been shooting like 6 years longer than you....maybe I should just quit college and be a shooting bum like you....


Thanks Keda! Don't quit college... just quit your friends  ha ha

Just kidding. But you should definitely ditch that field trip and come to Vegas with me.... I think you feel the flu coming on or something.:angel:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

RxBowhunter said:


> Congrats Emily!:RockOn: :RockOn: You go Girl!
> 
> The Captain and the rest of the Rytera committee members made a great choice in irefuse. She is a competitive shooter and very fun to shoot with:thumbs_up . Hopefully we will shoot again together at the BRS in '07!
> Again, Congrats and hats off to irefuse!
> ...


Thanks RX! I'll definitely be at the BRS this year:thumbs_up :thumbs_up and since you're going to get one of these spots on this team (ah hem) I'll be shooting with you elsewhere as well!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

soaker2000 said:


> so first order of bus. is to lose your dignity and beg



Never hurts.. :wink:

Besides, like the teams, your going to be broken down and rebuilt in a better fashion anyway.. :becky:


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Thanks Keda! Don't quit college... just quit your friends  ha ha
> 
> Just kidding. But you should definitely ditch that field trip and come to Vegas with me.... I think you feel the flu coming on or something.:angel:



That "field trip" is supposed to hook me up with some good jobs and internships. It would help to get some friends who shot though. All the friends my age don't shoot and all my other friends are married and their wives don't like me hanging out with them much.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Makeda said:


> and their wives don't like me hanging out with them much.


  Ya figure? lol


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Makeda said:


> That "field trip" is supposed to hook me up with some good jobs and internships. It would help to get some friends who shot though. All the friends my age don't shoot and all my other friends are married and their wives don't like me hanging out with them much.




I wounder if thats what got me in so much trouble!!!!!!!!!! LOL :angel:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I really like the specs on the Bullet X. I think that the parallel limbs willl be plenty quiet for my spot and stalk hunting here out West. The Generous Brace height of 7.25 inches will be forgiving, and the Pro grip at 17 degrees will allow me to keep shooting with my low wrist bow hand that I'm used to. 

While the Innovative Nitrous cam shoot thru system intrigues me, The single Vipro cam will minimize timing issues for a more idiot proof work horse bow. It will also be more suited to my primary archery pursuit, Hunting. With 70 pound limbs I have all the KE I'll need shooting Carbon Tech Whitetails on Elk and Deer. Parallel limbs along with the in Riser vibration dampeners should make a quiet bow. This set up will serve me well the rest of the year at 3d and a little contest in Vegas. I pride myself in the versitility of my "hunting bow". 

I can see it now at the indoor league....As the other archers step up to shoot the "New Bow " on the block. Might have some converts there....

Any way, here is the specs I've gleaned from my research....
Bullet-X w/ 13 inch limbs and 17 deg pro grip
Vipro Cam Peak Speed 305 FPS 
Axle to Axle 34" 
Brace Height 7.25" 
Draw Weighs 70# 
Draw Length 28" 
Mass Weight 4 lbs. 5 oz 
Shooting String 92.25" 
Cable 35.50" 
70# Limb Size 6m

Oh yeah, Color.......I was thinking a Mossy oak Brush would be an outstanding looking bow! Bet that would turn heads. But I wouldn't turn down a MOBU dipped bow either....


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

on page 2 that can't be..


----------



## bill_rollins (Jul 13, 2005)

*ttt*

ttt


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Never hurts.. :wink:
> 
> Besides, like the teams, your going to be broken down and rebuilt in a better fashion anyway.. :becky:


broke the mold on this one:wink: 
besides these younguns dont know the true art of begging like so
my favorite rytera has not been released yet called the short stick(spec)
IN SPECS FAV. COLOR YOU FOOLS
ect ect ect 
iffen they bow to the capt. they may get a shot:wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

One more boost for the R4L team. Lets get this train moving. Indoor is among us....


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I just wanted to post a picture of a couple of friends that I want to introduce the Bullet X to this Fall. I met them this last fall, but never had a chance to talk with them. I'm hoping that In September I can pay them a visit, and let them experience the speed and silence in person. Although only one will be around to tell the story......

So Captain Spectre, can you help me out? 










Then there is this guy I let go last year too.....

He should be bigger next year. I think probably a 25" 4 point (Western Count)


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I got out this weekend in our unseasonably warm weather and put the BulletX through its paces, it was drilling that spot everytime!! I can't wait to crank up 3-d season!! '94


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Ttt- Stands for Train to the Top


----------



## Huntin4Elk (Mar 11, 2004)

*RACK TRACKER
FOR
R4L TEAM



              *​


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Huntin4Elk said:


> *RACK TRACKER
> FOR
> R4L TEAM
> 
> ...




Im thinking with that slogan and your avater his a shoe in........... Whoo Hooo !!!!!!!! :wink: :wink: :tongue:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> I got out this weekend in our unseasonably warm weather and put the BulletX through its paces, it was drilling that spot everytime!! I can't wait to crank up 3-d season!! '94


I cannot wait until I start shooting 3D and spots myself.:wink:


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Huntin4Elk said:


> *RACK TRACKER
> FOR
> R4L TEAM
> 
> ...


I completely agree.....Racktracker would make an excellent addition to the Rytera team!!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

R4l


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I remember a few months back seeing a snazzy looking truck with a bow company logo on it. So I figgered.....

If the M4L'ers are gonna be like a rock....With One Bowtie at the helm

Then the Sister company can be "Professional Grade".....











The stunning vehicle you see above is the Tracker Family GMC Sierra with the sun setting behind the Tehachapi Mountains AKA

Mighty ******

Just waiting to spread the word about the most innovative and caring archery company since Martin hit the scene.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> I remember a few months back seeing a snazzy looking truck with a bow company logo on it. So I figgered.....
> 
> If the M4L'ers are gonna be like a rock....With One Bowtie at the helm
> 
> ...


Since you're already bringing me a t-shirt to Vegas... do you think you could throw one of them fancy trucks in there for me too????? :wink:


----------



## jarlicker (Jul 29, 2002)

There ya go. Work it girl. Have them throw in a nice winch also.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

jarlicker said:


> There ya go. Work it girl. Have them throw in a nice winch also.



Why does IREFUSE need a wench...seems she's already trained in those skills 


P.S. Congratulations Emily...having met you first hand, I'm 98.5% sure you'll do a great job with the Rytera team. :tongue: 

By the way, where did all the smack go when I was celebrating all weekend? Were you busy with the elves in St. Louis?

All this talk with what bow to pick, really can't go wrong with any of them given the limb and cam options. One of the beautiful things about the Martin Family of bows. When one season ends, make an easy limb, cam, and cable swap and you have a bow perfect for the situation with the same handle feel. I think Mr. Burns would say it perfect...."eggcellent[Spectre]"


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well IR, 

For you I will. I've even got a t-shirt made up just for you dear....I had to guess on the size, but I figger you are quite a petite young lady and I got the approval of all the male contingent....I figure a childs size Med will do quite admirably...

It's the shirt on the left....
[









BTW congratulations are in order to you for joining the team. I know you will be an asset to Team Rytera. it would have been all wrong if you hadn't been one of the first. Good choice Cap'n....

On the truck....Yeah, I got one for ya...I'll deliver it on Thursday night In public as promised.....It will be white, so you can get the graphics yourself.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

irefuse,


Good luck with the team and your new bow,have a good year of shooting.

Hot Head


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hey rack, 
I thought Montana was a lot like Texas in that you guys claim everything is "big" there. You'll need to come to Colorado for some big muleys...Bobmuley will take you, just make the check payable to me:tongue:

PS, Spectre, I'm pretty sure we can find a large member of the Family _Cervidae_ for you too, but I'm sure they will all look pretty darn big to you from the ground


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Makeda said:


> That "field trip" is supposed to hook me up with some good jobs and internships. It would help to get some friends who shot though. All the friends my age don't shoot and all my other friends are married and their wives don't like me hanging out with them much.



You definatley should go to Vegas!!:wink:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

TCR, 

I'm planning on drawing an Antelope tag near Greeley, so I might have to look you up next Fall. Actually there is a pretty long list of Coloradans I need to meet face to face. Bohtr1, Bobmuley, and Marc Smith too....

Oh BTW I claim no affiliation with the great state of Montana...Wouldn't turn down a hunt there either....

Will we see you in Vegas?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> TCR,
> 
> I'm planning on drawing an Antelope tag near Greeley, so I might have to look you up next Fall. Actually there is a pretty long list of Coloradans I need to meet face to face. Bohtr1, Bobmuley, and Marc Smith too....
> 
> ...


You'll see me in Vegas for sure and will be looking forward to your trip to Greeley. I have to look, but that might be an over the counter unit for archery pronghorn. Lots of private land. When is your trip and how are you doing it? Might coincide with a 3D shoot on the plains (or I can take you to my club) or a Field Shoot, whichever is your pleasure. My big bro is coming out mid-September to get after elk...its going to be a blast...I'm hoping to get one within touching distance of him...

My associating you with Montana should have been a compliment I guess:tongue: No. Cal. isn't too bad from what I hear...how was the Salmon run?

Also, if you want to meet BHNTR1 while he's a Coloradoan, you better bump that trip up...otherwise, maybe he'll put us on some bear in Idaho this Spring (dang it I need to strat planning...you hear my Cotty?)


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You definatley should go to Vegas!!:wink:


Lots of good job opportunities in Vegas where you can meet all kinds of people, but the job has an age limit maximum of 25:tongue:

I hear the Phase Inhibitor marketed by DCM is great for reducing friction on the firepole...but that was second hand information from some hasbeens:secret:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Salmon run was the pits on the Klamath near Orleans. I had a trip booked in October and the guide cancelled cause he said it was a poor run, anyway I got first pick for dates next year...


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> Salmon run was the pits on the Klamath near Orleans. I had a trip booked in October and the guide cancelled cause he said it was a poor run, anyway I got first pick for dates next year...


Bummer, I'll be fishing for Salmon and Halibut in Alaska in late July I think:tongue:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> TCR,
> 
> I'm planning on drawing an Antelope tag near Greeley, so I might have to look you up next Fall. Actually there is a pretty long list of Coloradans I need to meet face to face. Bohtr1, Bobmuley, and Marc Smith too....
> 
> ...




Dude, We met in Vegas last year, Or were you to drunk to remember, Marc smith lives just up the road so you can get a two for one here!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: :wink:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

No I do remember you Cotty, I just wasn't sure you wanted to be associated with a Kalifornian....:wink: 

I will be applying for Unit 87, north of Greeley. 

And I do plan on seeing you this year in Vegas....


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Heck, I don't think i ever met Marc Smith...does he shoot at Bill's?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> Heck, I don't think i ever met Marc Smith...does he shoot at Bill's?




Some times when he wants, but he dont want much anymore. :sad:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Some times when he wants, but he dont want much anymore. :sad:



I haven't been there at all this season. I need to load the bow case and get down there...would like to have a Rytera to show around, but my purple fade ultratec has a good enough fan base down there:wink: 

Any chance of getting together on a Wednesday evening to play phone-in archery with OBT before you leave?


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> No I do remember you Cotty, I just wasn't sure you wanted to be associated with a Kalifornian....:wink:
> 
> 
> > I dont discriminate because of race............ :tongue: If you dont draw that tag you can come and hunt over the counter at my secret place........ :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> I haven't been there at all this season. I need to load the bow case and get down there...would like to have a Rytera to show around, but my purple fade ultratec has a good enough fan base down there:wink:
> 
> Any chance of getting together on a Wednesday evening to play phone-in archery with OBT before you leave?



Im gonna try to do that.....I am off at 5pm, I think bowtie starts at 7:30pm Should be enough time to play.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

That will be uber tight for me to get the whole way to the Springs, but I'll give it a go and shoot a make up end or two if need be.

Not going to happen before Christmas though as I have to finish spoiling the family:santa:


----------



## RxBowhunter (Feb 16, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Thanks RX! I'll definitely be at the BRS this year:thumbs_up :thumbs_up and since you're going to get one of these spots on this team (ah hem) I'll be shooting with you elsewhere as well!


 While that would be an honor and a lot of fun, I'm not holding my breath.:wink: :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So, I go and be my helpful self for a while  and see I poushed this thread to the bottom...nothing hitting below the surface either I guess...time to float a dry fly...


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> So, I go and be my helpful self for a while  and see I poushed this thread to the bottom...nothing hitting below the surface either I guess...time to float a dry fly...




If nothin else its good for that all important post count. :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> If nothin else its good for that all important post count. :wink:



I was given a post quota of 116 posts by the end of the year to keep me in good standing with the post police.

I notice the regular boys in blue around Denver are working hard to get a bigger Christmas bonus...if you come up this way, the speedometer is your freind...:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So, I'm at the gym where I personal train and am quite bored tonight. Lots of people in earlier to make room for cookies and pie this weekend, and the regulars coming in trying to herniate a disc or something and I got to thinking back to when I was very devoted to weight training and stuff...not quite to the belco level, but pretty dang close. Anyway, it got me to thinking that I really enjoy my free time shooting my bows and hunting far more than I ever enjoyed weight training. Sure, I don't turn the lady's heads when I walk through a mall or stroll a beach like I used to, but the ring on my finger says that doesn't matter anymore. No more forcing myself to eat extra calories, no more excruciating workouts with the sole purpose of tearing my body up for another bit of muscle.

I wonder if I should get some of these people shooting archery, havng fun, and getting them into a social atmosphere free of IPods and headphones...well except for GT...

And for all of you...just because you put an un-opened can of soda on the shooter's waiting chairs, that doesn't make the chair exclusively yours throughout the line time...I ought to have drank the dang thing, but thats a lesson learned for next time:tongue:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> I was given a post quota of 116 posts by the end of the year to keep me in good standing with the post police.
> 
> I notice the regular boys in blue around Denver are working hard to get a bigger Christmas bonus...if you come up this way, the speedometer is your freind...:wink:





Should have told me that before I went through Wyoming.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> And for all of you...just because you put an un-opened can of soda on the shooter's waiting chairs, that doesn't make the chair exclusively yours throughout the line time...I ought to have drank the dang thing, but thats a lesson learned for next time:tongue:





Had to have been there cause that was priceless.............


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Should have told me that before I went through Wyoming.


I knew when you left Pocotello you were wound to tight. Them Wyoming bulls are a little tuff at times. Personal experience bad night with a parking meter.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

swerve said:


> I knew when you left Pocotello you were wound to tight. Them Wyoming bulls are a little tuff at times. Personal experience bad night with a parking meter.




Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now just what did you do to that meter?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> I knew when you left Pocotello you were wound to tight. Them Wyoming bulls are a little tuff at times. Personal experience bad night with a parking meter.



It wouldn't have been too bad if he didn't have those darn green plates.

Seems to me, they got to working hard on that Christmas quota a little too early...guess its not just the department stores anymore 

Whereabouts in WY? I don't remember a single parking meter in Laramie...must have been Cheytown...biggest daddy of them all should have a shoot associated with it...maybe some bowtech's could do well there with the bull riders being sponsored by them and all:tongue:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Shhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Now just what did you do to that meter?


Awe the lights of Cheyenne. The zoomy wouldn't scrap but the meter would. It lost. It was catching a ride to CO when the bulls intervened.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Had to have been there cause that was priceless.............


one of us looked like the south end of a north bound donkey, and I'm not sure which one of us it was...I'm going to vote for him though


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> Awe the lights of Cheyenne. The zoomy wouldn't scrap but the meter would. It lost. It was catching a ride to CO when the bulls intervened.


There is always a way to get a zoomy to scrap, you weren't trying hard enough:tongue: 

Those parking meters can be tough though, good thing you have good footwork...and if you would have stopped at the clowns den, you would have been home scott free...though the ladies might have been offended if you tried to plug the meter:wink:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> There is always a way to get a zoomy to scrap, you weren't trying hard enough:tongue:
> 
> Those parking meters can be tough though, good thing you have good footwork...and if you would have stopped at the clowns den, you would have been home scott free...though the ladies might have been offended if you tried to plug the meter:wink:


From the times I have been at the Den and the Door they were offended if you didn't plug the meter.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> From the times I have been at the Den and the Door they were offended if you didn't plug the meter.:wink:


Guess you never tried to plug the meter with coins then


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> Guess you never tried to plug the meter with coins then


:wink: :wink: :wink: Don't bet the farm. Next shoot were all at,have to grab a beer a discuss the finer attractions of Colfax Avenue.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

swerve said:


> :wink: :wink: :wink: Don't bet the farm. Next shoot were all at,have to grab a beer a discuss the finer attractions of Colfax Avenue.


Can't wait. I hope its before Vegas!


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> Can't wait. I hope its before Vegas!


I'lle let you know but I think there is a south west qualifier at Jake's the 6th and 7th of Jan. Jerry Brabec was saying something about Gabe having something going on at Red Rock also.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> By the way, where did all the smack go when I was celebrating all weekend? Were you busy with the elves in St. Louis?


HUH? I'm confused... what were you celebrating?... and yes, I was busy with elves... that's it 

I'm shocked that you're only 98.5% sure about me.  We're gonna have to work on that other 1.5% ...


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I'm shocked that you're only 98.5% sure about me.  We're gonna have to work on that other 1.5% ...



Don't worry about it irefuse........... it was me that you had to convince..........:wink: 

(my son's new puppy just farted, I'm gonna go get some air for a minute.......ukey: )


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Don't worry about it irefuse........... it was me that you had to convince..........:wink:
> 
> (my son's new puppy just farted, I'm gonna go get some air for a minute.......ukey: )


Well now, I can't be a good team member if I'm not convincing everybody. That's my job now right? Oh.. by the way, I did have a couple converts this weekend.  The guy next to me on the airplane yesterday said, "I'm gonna have to try that shooting a bow thing again... if YOU can do it then I better be able to do it!"

I'm confused... was that a compliment, or should I have taken that as an insult??? :lol: :lol: I guess it doesn't really matter how I take it as long as he's out there shooting!


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

up up and away!!! Goodnite all!!!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Well now, I can't be a good team member if I'm not convincing everybody. That's my job now right? Oh.. by the way, I did have a couple converts this weekend.  The guy next to me on the airplane yesterday said, "I'm gonna have to try that shooting a bow thing again... if YOU can do it then I better be able to do it!"
> 
> I'm confused... was that a compliment, or should I have taken that as an insult??? :lol: :lol: I guess it doesn't really matter how I take it as long as he's out there shooting!


I guess take it as a compliment. At least ya got them thinking about it. 
Btw If he does not trust you who will.:wink:
Just be a good team mate and it will work out in the end.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I'm confused... was that a compliment, or should I have taken that as an insult??? :lol: :lol: I guess it doesn't really matter how I take it as long as he's out there shooting!


Most people freak out over chicks who shoot.......... (I think it's a testosterone thing.........):wink: 

This is the part that I warned you about............  

And yes, you should take it as a compliment. You'll really knock their socks off when you put their arse on the pine.............   (they'll be back at the hotel talking to themselves about how some chick beat 'em.......... they hate that..........) :wink: :darkbeer:


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> You definatley should go to Vegas!!:wink:


I wish I could, I really do but i've got to be in Reno. Anyway, it wouldn't be too fun being left at the hotel at night. I got kicked out of the bar last year...whoops.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all ......*

 

only 6 more shopping days till Christmas ..... one more time, ttt

PintoJK


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

Makeda said:


> I wish I could, I really do but i've got to be in Reno. Anyway, it wouldn't be too fun being left at the hotel at night. I got kicked out of the bar last year...whoops.


Yeah, but you're in college now...they never kick college girls out of a bar!!:wink:


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Morning all!

1... TTT (back up to page 1 :wink: )

and 2... I've lost track of this thread, can someone give me a rundown of who has been named?

Thanks.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> HUH? I'm confused... what were you celebrating?... and yes, I was busy with elves... that's it
> 
> I'm shocked that you're only 98.5% sure about me.  We're gonna have to work on that other 1.5% ...


If they can start putting out Christmas displays in late November, I can start celebrating Christmas in a secular fashion starting at least two weeks before:darkbeer: It's only fair:tongue: 

Hey, I only met you once and you did say that one thing that made me blush at the pasta house 

Time to go out in the field and play in the snow.

Em, now that your on the team, what are you going to do with that other bow?


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rumors, hints or lies...*

JoelC, PUG, OBT, DarrinM, Spectre .......... 

anyone know the official countdown to the un-veiling of the 07 Rytera line? 

Is January 18th the offical date? that would be only 4 weeks to go...

Also will there be any M4L or R4L gathering at the ATA show?




thenson


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

thenson said:


> JoelC, PUG, OBT, DarrinM, Spectre ..........
> 
> anyone know the official countdown to the un-veiling of the 07 Rytera line?
> 
> ...


Having the ATA show later into the new year really SUCKS!!! That's an extra three weeks we have to wait basically for all the new stuff that is "wait til the ATA show." I mean come on already, most people are already ordering their 2007's because Iowa is only a few weeks away. The 07's should have been released and available for order back in August.


----------



## benzy (Oct 23, 2006)

Thank You! :darkbeer:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Having the ATA show later into the new year really SUCKS!!! That's an extra three weeks we have to wait basically for all the new stuff that is "wait til the ATA show." I mean come on already, most people are already ordering their 2007's because Iowa is only a few weeks away. The 07's should have been released and available for order back in August.


They did!!! But they were called 06's.... :tongue: :wink:


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> They did!!! But they were called 06's.... :tongue: :wink:


The 06's were released the previous November, December, and up through February. The 2007 target season really starts with the Utah Open which has since passed. How many people were actually shooting 2007 model year bows at the Utah Open...that's including pros?


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

GVDocHoliday said:


> Yeah, but you're in college now...they never kick college girls out of a bar!!:wink:


The pathetic thing was that I was with my mom, my sister, and my brothers girlfriend. It wasn't like I was going to do anything too crazy. Oh well!!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Em, now that your on the team, what are you going to do with that other bow?


Not sure... you got some ideas? I actually have two other bows. A Hoyt Rintec and a Hoyt Selena.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Not sure... you got some ideas? I actually have two other bows. A Hoyt Rintec and a Hoyt Selena.




I'm really curious what the Rytera line will have that the Women will look at.. 


I'm planning to get my wife another bow soon but don't want her to be one of those other 4L'ers.. She has to be good and follow the R4L way of life.. :wink:

I had some light limbs on one of my BX's and she shot it, but thought it was a little heavy for her.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

*Rytera...*



JawsDad said:


> I'm really curious what the Rytera line will have that the Women will look at..


JD that is why they picked us...






glad they haven't posted our pictures yet...

thenson


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Good point.. Not sure posting my pic would help attract the female demographic... Now the serial killer demo? possibly! :scared:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

JawsDad said:


> I'm really curious what the Rytera line will have that the Women will look at..
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get my wife another bow soon but don't want her to be one of those other 4L'ers.. She has to be good and follow the R4L way of life.. :wink:
> ...


Well, I have been looking at the Triad. Apparently there are some lighter limbs that can be put on it. I don't know exactly which ones yet but we're working on it 

Also, I'm hoping perhaps there will be a new bow in the line that is announced that is somewhat designed more toward women. Can't wait to see what they have.


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Well, I have been looking at the Triad. Apparently there are some lighter limbs that can be put on it. I don't know exactly which ones yet but we're working on it
> 
> Also, I'm hoping perhaps there will be a new bow in the line that is announced that is somewhat designed more toward women. Can't wait to see what they have.


Either way you're getting camo right?


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Well, I know this is really late, but CONGRATULATIONS IREFUSE!!! You deserve it!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

GV... I haven't decided yet... lol I'll probably end up having to get two bows... we'll see 

Thanks elk stalker!


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> I'm really curious what the Rytera line will have that the Women will look at..
> 
> 
> I'm planning to get my wife another bow soon but don't want her to be one of those other 4L'ers.. She has to be good and follow the R4L way of life.. :wink:
> ...


I would think, it would be OK for spouses to shoot a Martin!!!  Until they started whipping your butt then you have to trade with them!!!!


----------



## Silver Dingo (May 27, 2003)

elk stalker said:


> Well, I know this is really late, but CONGRATULATIONS IREFUSE!!! You deserve it!!


Indeed. For a succup to stand amid this bunch of succups in the worlds largest succup comp is some serious succinup.
To be chosen puts you at the very forefront of vacuum technology.:tongue:


----------



## Ridinghunter (Dec 4, 2006)

*Rytera Has Made The Right Choice*



elk stalker said:


> Well, I know this is really late, but CONGRATULATIONS IREFUSE!!! You deserve it!!


Yup, I'm even later but I certainly echo ELK STALKER's comment: 
BIG CONGRATULATIONS TO *EMILY*!

There is justice after all! :cheer2:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Kstigall said:


> I would think, it would be OK for spouses to shoot a Martin!!!  Until they started whipping your butt then you have to trade with them!!!!



Sadly, she probably already could whip me indoors.. Luckily she has ZERO depth perception so I can take her on 3D.. :wink: :whoo:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Silver Dingo said:


> Indeed. For a succup to stand amid this bunch of succups in the worlds largest succup comp is some serious succinup.
> To be chosen puts you at the very forefront of vacuum technology.:tongue:


ive read more upbeat congrats:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> Sadly, she probably already could whip me indoors.. Luckily she has ZERO depth perception so I can take her on 3D.. :wink: :whoo:


Not a prob, shoot A Martin indoors and A Rytera outdoors.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> GV... I haven't decided yet... lol I'll probably end up having to get two bows... we'll see
> 
> Thanks elk stalker!


Simple solution in the beginning would be a black riser with camo limbs...very flashy for 3D and more than adequate coverage for hunting. Or you could go all black and it could cover all venues without being out of place in the slightest. But then the big decision, do you want to have the elite limbs with increased brace and ATA for spots, or the magnum limbs with a shorter brace for increased speed and shorter ATA for maneuvarability. Oh, and then the cams...I think the Furious X cam would be great for the type of hunting you will do in Utah and great for 3D and spots. 

Gee, tough decisions lay ahead of you...not many people want to be in your boat I bet:tongue:


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Hey everybody keeps talking about a black riser with camo limbs... wait till you see pictures of my Triad camo riser with black Elite limbs...

thenson


----------



## lawman882 (Feb 8, 2006)

Capt.,
Put me on the team and I promise, "No More Tickets!!!"

Lawman882


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JawsDad said:


> Sadly, she probably already could whip me indoors.. Luckily she has ZERO depth perception so I can take her on 3D.. :wink: :whoo:



I think you are better off indoors...she is new to that. So you have a chance.....but I have seen her 3D scores and you might be in trouble.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Simple solution in the beginning would be a black riser with camo limbs...very flashy for 3D and more than adequate coverage for hunting. Or you could go all black and it could cover all venues without being out of place in the slightest. But then the big decision, do you want to have the elite limbs with increased brace and ATA for spots, or the magnum limbs with a shorter brace for increased speed and shorter ATA for maneuvarability. Oh, and then the cams...I think the Furious X cam would be great for the type of hunting you will do in Utah and great for 3D and spots.
> 
> Gee, tough decisions lay ahead of you...not many people want to be in your boat I bet:tongue:


Oh, but that's the fun of it!! I can't wait to be in the boat  If I get a leak there'll plenty of teammates around to patch it up. 

I need to do more research on the limbs. I'm shooting 50 lb limbs right now which is great for 3D and hunting but not so great for spots. It would be awesome to get lighter limbs so I can take spot shooting more seriously (and maybe not embarass myself so much at my 2nd spot shoot)... :lol::lol:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:



> I think you are better off indoors...she is new to that. So you have a chance.....but I have seen her 3D scores and you might be in trouble.



Sometimes it's a good morale booster to let the units win. Pays off in spades.........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> I think you are better off indoors...she is new to that. So you have a chance.....but I have seen her 3D scores and you might be in trouble.


I think you guys are talking about two different people  .... 

But keep talking, this is gonna get really funny really fast. :tongue:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

*!*

:thumbs_up


SPECTRE said:


> Sometimes it's a good morale booster to let the units win. Pays off in spades.........



Ooooooohhhhhh.... SPEC... you shouldn't have said that. I am THE spades champ! We're gonna have to play. :wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhh.... SPEC... you shouldn't have said that. I am THE spades champ! We're gonna have to play. :wink:



Ummmmmm.......... no. I suck at cards...........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Ummmmmm.......... no. I suck at cards...........


Well that was easy  :chortle:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

thenson said:


> Hey everybody keeps talking about a black riser with camo limbs... wait till you see pictures of my Triad camo riser with black Elite limbs...
> 
> thenson


That is a very solid combo too. I really like the pictures of the Phantom Black Pearl. I think I would go solid black. 

Irefuse...those gently used old bows will be great to have around to get others involved in archery. I would use my Ultratec to get some freinds and family shooting. My brother is coming out for an archery hunt next year, my Ultramag would be sent to him to practice with. I have it set up pretty well now...winners Choice strings, Trophy Taker Shakey hunter (regular launcher would be preferred). Would need to upgrade the sight for him though. Anyway, that is what I would do with my bows.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I'm guessing you have your 50 pound limbs turned down already. My wife is shooting 25-40# elite limbs on her 2000 Martin Jaguar. That may be made possible by the Z cam. Although a good cam in its day, it doesn't pack the speed that the new cams do, and its wall is soft. I would like to get her a bow with a more solid wall. Unfortunately, Joel told me I would be better off buying a new bow than to change everything we would need to change. I think her form is solid and since she shoots mostly 3D, I would lean towards a Bullet X with Nitrous X system. It has a better brace height for improved accuracy and pretty good ATA (~35"). It is also adjustable down to 22", which is pretty hard to find in a full blown bow.

I hope you can get down here to shoot sometime...would like my wife to shoot withmore women. I am meeting more that shoot as I travel more, so I am optimistic. Some of them can be very competitive though (saying it nicely)...I think a lot of guys could learn to smack talk real well from some of these ladies:wink:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Ummmmmm.......... no. I suck at cards...........


and graduations and weddings .....................:wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> That is a very solid combo too. I really like the pictures of the Phantom Black Pearl. I think I would go solid black.
> 
> Irefuse...those gently used old bows will be great to have around to get others involved in archery. I would use my Ultratec to get some freinds and family shooting. My brother is coming out for an archery hunt next year, my Ultramag would be sent to him to practice with. I have it set up pretty well now...winners Choice strings, Trophy Taker Shakey hunter (regular launcher would be preferred). Would need to upgrade the sight for him though. Anyway, that is what I would do with my bows.


Everyone in my family already has a bow. I think I might use my Rintec to help one of my best friends get started. She's really wanted to since I got mine. Also I thought about donating my Selena back to the pro shop where I bought it so that other women that come in can shoot it. There are a lot of women that come to league with their husbands etc. that don't shoot but are curious about it and it would be cool to have one there for them to use. They usually don't have a Selena set up to demo or have one in stock.... but I'm keeping my sight... ha ha ha


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I'm guessing you have your 50 pound limbs turned down already. My wife is shooting 25-40# elite limbs on her 2000 Martin Jaguar. That may be made possible by the Z cam. Although a good cam in its day, it doesn't pack the speed that the new cams do, and its wall is soft. I would like to get her a bow with a more solid wall. Unfortunately, Joel told me I would be better off buying a new bow than to change everything we would need to change. I think her form is solid and since she shoots mostly 3D, I would lean towards a Bullet X with Nitrous X system. It has a better brace height for improved accuracy and pretty good ATA (~35"). It is also adjustable down to 22", which is pretty hard to find in a full blown bow.
> 
> I hope you can get down here to shoot sometime...would like my wife to shoot withmore women. I am meeting more that shoot as I travel more, so I am optimistic. Some of them can be very competitive though (saying it nicely)...I think a lot of guys could learn to smack talk real well from some of these ladies:wink:


Yes, I'm shooting 50 lbs so I've got them turned almost all the way down. They might go down a few more pounds is all. 

hmmm... and just where would you say I fall in the smack talking category Ryan??? :secret: lol

I definitely need to start getting shoot schedules and figuring out when I can be where. You guys aren't far so I'm sure I'll be out there soon. If you have a schedule of your local shoots send it to me.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> hmmm... and just where would you say I fall in the smack talking category Ryan??? :secret: lol


I don't think you are quite ready for these ladies from what I understand. I haven't been around when they shoot in the group, but I have heard stories...

Since I was editor of the Events Calendar for the Colorado Bowhunter, I think I could put together a shoot schedule for you...

January 13 and 14 is the Colorado State Archery Association Winter Indoor. It will be in Aurora, Colorado...at the range I gave you directions to before.

I need to get my CSAA and NFAA membership this year.

Are you shooting 50 pounds with your limbs turned down, or are you shooting 50 pounds limbs with the limbs turned down to 40?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I don't think you are quite ready for these ladies from what I understand. I haven't been around when they shoot in the group, but I have heard stories...
> 
> Since I was editor of the Events Calendar for the Colorado Bowhunter, I think I could put together a shoot schedule for you...
> 
> ...


Whew... good answer  ha ha

I'm shooting exactly 50 pounds and there might be a couple more turns left so they might go down to 45 or 47 pounds or something but I'm not even sure they'll go down that low.

I can probably make that 13th and 14th shoot... I'll be in St. Louis again until the 12th so maybe I can fly to Colorado Friday night or Saturday morning and then on to Utah Sunday night. :thumbs_up 

... but wait a sec... is this a spot shoot???  Because if so I might have to re-think that...


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Whew... good answer  ha ha
> 
> I'm shooting exactly 50 pounds and there might be a couple more turns left so they might go down to 45 or 47 pounds or something but I'm not even sure they'll go down that low.
> 
> ...


I've said it before and I will say it again...indoor 3D is like hunting a small enclosure:tongue: 

I'm not sure if it is 5 spot or Vegas face in January...I would think Vegas would make the most sense, so it is probably 5 spot 

If you get 50 pound limbs, you can turn Martin bows down to 35 pounds. Not sure if this is the case with the Rytera line, but looking at the limb bpockets and the limb bolt anchoring system, I will go out on a limb and say that is true. So if you went with 50# limbs, you could shoot the bow at anywhere from 35-50 pounds...


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

thenson said:


> Hey everybody keeps talking about a black riser with camo limbs... wait till you see pictures of my Triad camo riser with black Elite limbs...
> 
> thenson



I have a BulletX that was setup that way.. Looks really cool.. I went back to the camo limbs though. I think jaws has his BulletX setup with a camo riser and black limbs also..

I have the Triad I bought in classifieds at the post office right now. It's camo/camo but I'm thinking I'm going to ship it off to have it powder coated. Trying to decide what color to go with.. I'm really curious how it would look with a white riser and camo limbs.. Might be pretty cool.. Might be pretty bad.. :noidea:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again...indoor 3D is like hunting a small enclosure:tongue:
> 
> I'm not sure if it is 5 spot or Vegas face in January...I would think Vegas would make the most sense, so it is probably 5 spot
> 
> If you get 50 pound limbs, you can turn Martin bows down to 35 pounds. Not sure if this is the case with the Rytera line, but looking at the limb bpockets and the limb bolt anchoring system, I will go out on a limb and say that is true. So if you went with 50# limbs, you could shoot the bow at anywhere from 35-50 pounds...


Vegas face - 450 Round each day. 

Exactly as he said.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Bobmuley said:


> Vegas face - 450 Round each day.


Wow, a 450 round each day...big boys only I guess:tongue: 

When are you coming in and are you solo or are you bringing the family to the "city"?

Swerve was telling me about a shoot at Jakes the weekend before.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> I've said it before and I will say it again...indoor 3D is like hunting a small enclosure:tongue:
> 
> I'm not sure if it is 5 spot or Vegas face in January...I would think Vegas would make the most sense, so it is probably 5 spot
> 
> If you get 50 pound limbs, you can turn Martin bows down to 35 pounds. Not sure if this is the case with the Rytera line, but looking at the limb bpockets and the limb bolt anchoring system, I will go out on a limb and say that is true. So if you went with 50# limbs, you could shoot the bow at anywhere from 35-50 pounds...


That sounds perfect!


----------



## Makeda (Aug 8, 2005)

Sister (Irefuse), do I have to be on this thing as much as you to be recognized??? Man, get off the computer and get some rest, you're too sick to be looking at a screen all day. It is too hard on your already crazy eyes.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I like that idea of black riser and camo limbs but do they make a flat or no shine black? the camo riser and black limbs sound pretty cool too... either way your getting an awesome bow...

I am the King of Spades!!!!!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Makeda said:


> Sister (Irefuse), do I have to be on this thing as much as you to be recognized??? Man, get off the computer and get some rest, you're too sick to be looking at a screen all day. It is too hard on your already crazy eyes.


Sister (Makeda), don't go there :tongue: This cold will go away in another 12 days... don't worry 

ha ha... but seriously... do you have to post as much as me? NO. Do you have to skip some lame school events to attend some awesome archery tournaments? YES.

... and don't make fun of my crazy eyes. That's just not nice.:embara:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

mtboho said:


> I am the King of Spades!!!!!!


It's ON!!! :chortle:


----------



## Bobmuley (Jan 14, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Wow, a 450 round each day...big boys only I guess:tongue:
> 
> When are you coming in and are you solo or are you bringing the family to the "city"?
> 
> Swerve was telling me about a shoot at Jakes the weekend before.


Come on Ryan, you know better than to ask me travel plans more than 24 hours in advance of the actual event. I'll be there, that's all I know at this point.

What's up with Jake's?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I haven't seen a flyer yet, but I recall a couple vegas rounds...Jan 6&7. That is a good ways to go, but I might give it a shot. I'm going to try and get to the Springs next wedensday to shoot an OBT phone-in with Cotty.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

irefuse said:


> It's ON!!! :chortle:


like Donkey Kong!!!!!:boxing: :whoo:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

It appears we have some strong spot shooters on the team, I am going to practice on that part of my game!! I can definitely hold my own on the 3-D range and in the hunting woods Captain!! Every archery team needs that representation right!!! '94


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

I shoot 3-d also. ASA and IBO. Here's a silly question. How can I upload a picture?


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

juliespncr said:


> I shoot 3-d also. ASA and IBO. Here's a silly question. How can I upload a picture?


Here's the step by step instructions.. :wink: 

Posting Pictures


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Sticky beat me to it!! Post up the pictures, I am about to run clean out!! '94


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Two days go by and it looks like the only thing I mised was a game of spades...............Whats up with that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Hey ..... where'd everyone go ......*

let's get this back ttt :wink: 

PBean


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Here is a pic of me shooting at the VBA State Open back in May of 2006.


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Revived from pg 2 ..... Gotta keep my name in there .... LIKE I EVEN HAVE A CHANCE .... but I will keep trying


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

fingershooter, I didn't know you looked like a big red X:confused2: 

one day and counting till goin gto the inlaws 

Reed


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Okay El Capitain .......*

Reed's going to the inlaws for Christmas ...... ya gotta make just one more decision before the poor lad gets thrown to the wolves :wink: who's next on the R4L Soul Train ...... :secret: 

Enquiring minds want to know :wink: 

PintoJK


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

I second that motion.:wink:


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> It appears we have some strong spot shooters on the team, I am going to practice on that part of my game!! I can definitely hold my own on the 3-D range and in the hunting woods Captain!! Every archery team needs that representation right!!! '94


I think we had all of the archery aspects covered with our team members :wink: Just a great bunch of shooters. I can not wait until the R4L hunting trip next year!!!


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> I think we had all of the archery aspects covered with our team members :wink: Just a great bunch of shooters. I can not wait until the R4L hunting trip next year!!!



So are you saying I'm not worthy?? :wink: Just kidding, I somehow manage to talk Lee and Tiffany Lakosky into a feature chat here on AT, will that add merit to my resume?? :wink: :darkbeer: '94


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> So are you saying I'm not worthy?? :wink: Just kidding, I somehow manage to talk Lee and Tiffany Lakosky into a feature chat here on AT, will that add merit to my resume?? :wink: :darkbeer: '94


Only if you get Tiffany on the R4L team. I guess Lee can be on it too :wink: 

That was a great move on your part. Congrats for getting them to sign up. It will be fun to see how it goes. Try and make sure they are logged into seperate computers for the chat. Way more efficient that way!!

I am sure you are well worthy of the team, but I do not make the rules or the decisions.. That is for the Captain...... :tongue:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

LeEarl said:


> Only if you get Tiffany on the R4L team. I guess Lee can be on it too :wink:
> 
> That was a great move on your part. Congrats for getting them to sign up. It will be fun to see how it goes. Try and make sure they are logged into seperate computers for the chat. Way more efficient that way!!
> 
> I am sure you are well worthy of the team, but I do not make the rules or the decisions.. That is for the Captain...... :tongue:



I was just smack talkin ya a little because I am envious of your position!!:hail: I have my fingers and toes crossed because I really think I can make a differnce for R4L in the Midwest!!! '94


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

LeEarl said:


> I can not wait until the R4L hunting trip next year!!!


Is that hunt during M4L season by any chance?? :noidea: :mg: :bolt:

:wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

IGluIt4U said:


> Is that hunt during M4L season by any chance?? :noidea: :mg: :bolt:
> 
> :wink:



That is a given, sibling rivalries are a healthy relationship!! '94


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> I was just smack talkin ya a little because I am envious of your position!!:hail: I have my fingers and toes crossed because I really think I can make a differnce for R4L in the Midwest!!! '94


Don't be envious, just let me know what i can do to help. That is why we are here...... I love my job :tongue: 

As for the M4L season, that is right around the corner - Spots.... But we a re one big happy family in public, it is when the doors are closed we get a little crazy....


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

they say the majority of all the work happens behind closed doors..... I always thought it was in the dark.hee hee


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

BHNTR1 said:


> Two days go by and it looks like the only thing I mised was a game of spades...............Whats up with that !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


You can play too!... we're going to be playing for some big money in Vegas... :wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> You can play too!... we're going to be playing for some big money in Vegas... :wink:




Very thoughtful of you Ill remeber it like well.................... :wink:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> :thumbs_up
> 
> 
> Ooooooohhhhhh.... SPEC... you shouldn't have said that. I am THE spades champ! We're gonna have to play. :wink:


Soon you will say you were.  I am THE master at Spades. In Hearts, I have achieved Jedi Sluff Master status.  I am golden in Euchre. Pinochle is my beatch.  Winning in Cribbage is a given.  

I see some good card game possibilities in Vegas.

However, OBT Junior owns me in Go Fish. 

Did I say I absolutely love to play cards?


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> It's ON!!! :chortle:


good 
now preheat to 400 and cook for 15-18 mins and ya got box pizza


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all ......*

it's HUMPDAY :shade: ...... only 5 more shopping days till Christmas :angel: 

PintoJK


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Ivorytooth said:


> Soon you will say you were.  I am THE master at Spades. In Hearts, I have achieved Jedi Sluff Master status.  I am golden in Euchre. Pinochle is my beatch.  Winning in Cribbage is a given.
> 
> I see some good card game possibilities in Vegas.
> 
> ...



Love to play a game of crib. I don't have a good partner for pinochle though. Cards is great fun, right behind archery.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

Ivorytooth said:


> Soon you will say you were.  I am THE master at Spades. In Hearts, I have achieved Jedi Sluff Master status.  I am golden in Euchre. *Pinochle is my beatch*.  Winning in Cribbage is a given.
> 
> I see some good card game possibilities in Vegas.
> 
> ...



Bring on the 80 Faces and Aces and I'll trump your champion status right quick!!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Mornin*



pintojk said:


> it's HUMPDAY :shade: ...... only 5 more shopping days till Christmas :angel:
> 
> PintoJK


What did you get me for christmas:confused2:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Ummmmm ......*

:angel: 



H.M. Murdock said:


> What did you get me for christmas:confused2:


same thing as last year  

PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> That is a given, sibling rivalries are a healthy relationship!! '94


its sad though then the younger sibling beats the crap out of the older one, just what will happen when they go:hurt: to pappa martin:chimpeep: . 

will it be a :boxing: or what. Just what will the :evil: OBT try to do to R4L:grin: 

oh and back to the top eh 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Good morning!

Car's broke down... going on my 13th day of being sick... BUT I shot my best round of 3D ever last night... SOoooooooo It's still a great day


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

So have you got this Norovirus IRefuse? It really drags you down. It's amazing how a couple days after flying on an airplane, I'll come down with some head cold. It's a real petri dish.

Somebody better check on our Colorado Boys. CNN Said that this storm will be a 3 day event. Are they at the indoor range with enough cheerwine and twinkies to ride it out?

We may need to mobilize the R4L Special OPs unit to bring them fresh target faces if they get snowed in.....


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Car's broke down... going on my 13th day of being sick... BUT I shot my best round of 3D ever last night... SOoooooooo It's still a great day


atleast you have your priorities right 

hope you are feeling better  by:santa: day

Reed


----------



## alpinebowman (Jan 13, 2006)

*She was knocking them dead last night.*



irefuse said:


> Good morning!
> 
> Car's broke down... going on my 13th day of being sick... BUT I shot my best round of 3D ever last night... SOoooooooo It's still a great day


Emily is quite the sand bagger she ended up with about 30 points over a perfect score with her handicap. Sounds like just what team rytera needs a little ace in the hole shooter and emily is it.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

alpinebowman said:


> Emily is quite the sand bagger she ended up with about 30 points over a perfect score with her handicap. Sounds like just what team rytera needs a little ace in the hole shooter and emily is it.


ha ha... thanks Ken  ... and since we ended up tying last night I guess next week's the showdown huh???  This is gonna be fun!


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> So have you got this Norovirus IRefuse? It really drags you down. It's amazing how a couple days after flying on an airplane, I'll come down with some head cold. It's a real petri dish.
> 
> Somebody better check on our Colorado Boys. CNN Said that this storm will be a 3 day event. Are they at the indoor range with enough cheerwine and twinkies to ride it out?
> 
> We may need to mobilize the R4L Special OPs unit to bring them fresh target faces if they get snowed in.....




Nope, stuck at work and the highway home is closed :angry: now im pizzled that I even came in today. :thumbs_do looks like im Gonna have to find a shack up for the night. :shade:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Nope, stuck at work and the highway home is closed :angry: now im pizzled that I even came in today. :thumbs_do looks like im Gonna have to find a shack up for the night. :shade:


I'm maybe in the same boat. Been out in it all day doing work..what the heck are people doing just driving around in this. All non-essentials are being given leave...don't know if that is good for me or not, but I'm leaving 

Good luck Cotty. I 25 from Den to C-Rock is closed...going to give hwy 85 a try...


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> I'm maybe in the same boat. Been out in it all day doing work..what the heck are people doing just driving around in this. All non-essentials are being given leave...don't know if that is good for me or not, but I'm leaving
> 
> Good luck Cotty. I 25 from Den to C-Rock is closed...going to give hwy 85 a try...




Im preaty much hosed, 24, 94 and 83 closed. Gonna head to mom and dads before the rest of town is down.


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Im preaty much hosed, 24, 94 and 83 closed. Gonna head to mom and dads before the rest of town is down.


Man stay put. Those city folk are some crazy a$# driver when the white stuff is on the ground.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

The post before this was at 4:05!

Come on folks drum up some support. Are the current R4l'ers OBT'ers, bow grabbers, milking the cow or what?  Where are they? 
Don't leave the Capt. hanging!!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm just trying to get my car fixed.... apparently I have a coolant leak that's spilling into my cylinder. It doesn't look pretty guys.

How about posting some more pics to cheer me up (and keep KStigall happy)? :thumbs_up :smile:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

Well this could be my last post for awhile, off to the inlaws at 6 am tomorrow( 10 hour driveukey: ) May have to fix the computer when I get there.( had to do it last time too:thumbs_do )

good luck to everyone and have a safe and happy holliday:thumbs_up 

later

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Reed said:


> Well this could be my last post for awhile, off to the inlaws at 6 am tomorrow( 10 hour driveukey: ) May have to fix the computer when I get there.( had to do it last time too:thumbs_do )
> 
> good luck to everyone and have a safe and happy holliday:thumbs_up
> 
> ...


Good luck! and have a fun and safe holiday!


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Hey Spec, just found out that my state Vegas round is in about 4 weeks. Hurry and let everyone know I've made the team so I can toe the line wearing one of those sweet red and white shirts!!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Good luck! and have a fun and safe holiday!


ok this is the last post. just got the bow loaded, I may have a safe haven to run to if it gets to ukey: 

later

Reed


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I'm just trying to get my car fixed.... apparently I have a coolant leak that's spilling into my cylinder. It doesn't look pretty guys.
> 
> How about posting some more pics to cheer me up (and keep KStigall happy)? :thumbs_up :smile:


You're car probably has a cracked block so you're pretty screwed on that deal.

 Don't worry about me I stay happy. 
Irefuse (aka: OhHellYeah), if you want to post pics (or PM them to me) that would be ok. Run it by the Captain first!! I don't want the grapes to get squeezed (or turn to raisins!


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

Thanks for the info. Will try it out this weekend. Appreciate the kindness. Shoot straight.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> You're car probably has a cracked block so you're pretty screwed on that deal.
> 
> Don't worry about me I stay happy.
> Irefuse (aka: OhHellYeah), if you want to post pics (or PM them to me) that would be ok. Run it by the Captain first!! I don't want the grapes to get squeezed (or turn to raisins!


That would REALLY suck considering I just bought it a year and a half ago!!!! :angry: BUT I'm hoping it's really just a simple leak. I have noticed the coolant level going down since I bought it and sometimes I have to put more in.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I'm just trying to get my car fixed.... apparently I have a coolant leak that's spilling into my cylinder. It doesn't look pretty guys.
> 
> How about posting some more pics to cheer me up (and keep KStigall happy)? :thumbs_up :smile:


oh no head gaskets gone:angry: sorry not good holiday news


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

there is a car salesman that hangs out here though:angel:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yep, you guys were right. The engine's blown 

Why do you have to be right all the time?  ha ha


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Yep, you guys were right. The engine's blown
> 
> Why do you have to be right all the time?  ha ha


only about cars most of us dont balance a check book


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sorry to hear about your car Irefuse. Now I know why you wanted a limited edition Rytera Sierra Pickup. 

I can get you one, but it will fit in the palm of your hand.....about 1/64th scale.










are you getting any of the snow that is hitting Denver?


----------



## Ib4Hoyt (Jan 19, 2004)

Captain are you out there????????? 
Just do this and get it over with..
Everbody knew the last one would be Irefuse
Everbody knows the next one will be Rack Tracker, just do it....
Get it over with man


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Wow, what a wild ride, When they say the road is closed they mean its CLOSED. But I did make it home. Dont think Ill be attempting that move again any time soon !


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Yep, you guys were right. The engine's blown
> 
> Why do you have to be right all the time?  ha ha


You better shoot obt a line I am sure he can work something out and have you rollin in no time.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> I'm just trying to get my car fixed.... apparently I have a coolant leak that's spilling into my cylinder. It doesn't look pretty guys.
> 
> How about posting some more pics to cheer me up (and keep KStigall happy)? :thumbs_up :smile:



You need to contact OBT at Siler City Chevrolet............ He even delivers..........  

Besides.......... he's an O-fficial sponsor of the R4L squad..............:shade:


----------



## RecordKeeper (May 9, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> You need to contact OBT at Siler City Chevrolet............ He even delivers..........
> 
> Besides.......... he's an O-fficial sponsor of the R4L squad..............:shade:


Speaking as ONE who has acquired a vehicle or two () from OBT....I would recommend Siler City Chevrolet with no hesitation.

And I think they have this Chevy Astro van for sale...it needs a good home


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Recordkeeper said:


> And I think they have this Chevy Astro van for sale...it needs a good home



With a wing on the back and spinners...........  


I agree with RK on this one. I got my Silverado HD delivered, courtesy of OBT and kitty.

No haggling, no pressure, no worries. Done with the paperwork in 4 minutes. And he was quick to tell me that I got a great deal..............   

(note, the rear windows on Silverado HD's are NOT ATV proof............ )


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Well... since it is a fairly new car I've decided just to replace the engine. Yes, it's going to cost me an arm and a leg. I cried for about a half hour... boy am I going to miss those... but luckily they are my right arm and left leg so I will still be able to shoot my bow with minor support. 

Now I'm over it and moving on :thumbs_up (except for the occasional tear or two a few months from now when I wish I could have used my tax return for something more fun... ha ha  )


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

irefuse said:
 

> Well... since it is a fairly new car I've decided just to replace the engine. Yes, it's going to cost me an arm and a leg. I cried for about a half hour... boy am I going to miss those... but luckily they are my right arm and left leg so I will still be able to shoot my bow with minor support.
> 
> Now I'm over it and moving on :thumbs_up (except for the occasional tear or two a few months from now when I wish I could have used my tax return for something more fun... ha ha  )


You bought the car used? I haven't heard of a new car without a warranty that would cover the engine after only one and a half years.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> You bought the car used? I haven't heard of a new car without a warranty that would cover the engine after only one and a half years.


Yes, I bought it used. It's a 2003 Saturn Vue. Yes, I also bought an extended warranty... too bad for me I only bought a ONE YEAR extended warranty which recently expired. Yes, I have certainly learned my lesson on this one.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

irefuse said:


> Yes, I bought it used. It's a 2003 Saturn Vue. Yes, I also bought an extended warranty... too bad for me I only bought a ONE YEAR extended warranty which recently expired. Yes, I have certainly learned my lesson on this one.


Well, that just stinks. Anytime a level is changing like that, it's good to bring it to the attention of a mechanic. It might have started out as just a blown gasket. At least you'll have a nice new bow to go with a nice new engine.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> Well, that just stinks. Anytime a level is changing like that, it's good to bring it to the attention of a mechanic. It might have started out as just a blown gasket. At least you'll have a nice new bow to go with a nice new engine.


Yep!  

You're absolutely right about that though. I'm sure I brought it up when I took it in before but they must have thought nothing of it just like I thought nothing of it. It just didn't occur to me something so serious would happen.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> You need to contact OBT at Siler City Chevrolet............ He even delivers..........
> 
> Besides.......... he's an O-fficial sponsor of the R4L squad..............:shade:


I need to buy a new 2500HD Crew Cab. I have a 1500HD right now and I need more power to pull the 5th wheel, or the racer trailer, or the 4 mountain sleds out west!!

Went an looked at a new one here and had to pass right now. Just bought a new Chevy HHR. Cool ride!!! I didn't even think about having OBT deliver on up to MN :wink: Do you think he would drive that far..... :shade:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

so if Chevy is an official sponsor of R4L do the winners get a new truck??? sweet!!!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Sorry to hear bout your ride, IR. It's a bummer deal.

Bumpin back TTT


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Hey, you know what? I had a thought.....(I know, I know)

By my reasoning, there are over 50,000 members on here. Only approx 16,000 are active. I have only seen about 30 peeps on this thread signing up, wanting in, or nominating other people. There are going to be 10 people selected for the R4L team. That means I have a 33% chance of getting picked. I like those odds. 






And I think a Rytera would look pretty sweet in my hands.


----------



## michihunter (Mar 2, 2003)

BHNTR1 said:


> Nope, stuck at work and the highway home is closed :angry: now im pizzled that I even came in today. :thumbs_do looks like im Gonna have to find a shack up for the night. :shade:



*Ode to a Snow Shoveler*

December 8: 6:00 PM. 

It started to snow. The first snow of the season and the wife and I took our cocktails and sat for hours by the window watching the huge soft flakes drift down from heaven. It looked like a Grandma Moses Print. So romantic we felt like newlyweds again. I love snow! 



December 9: 

We woke to a beautiful blanket of crystal white snow covering every inch of the landscape. What a fantastic sight! Can there be a more lovely place in the Whole World? Moving here was the best idea I've ever had. Shoveled for the first time in years and felt like a boy again. I did both our driveway and the sidewalks. This afternoon the snowplow came along and covered up the sidewalks and closed in the driveway, so I got to shovel again. What a perfect life. 



December 12: 

The sun has melted all our lovely snow. Such a disappointment. My neighbor tells me not to worry; we'll definitely have a white Christmas. No snow on Christmas would be awful! Bob says we'll have so much snow by the end of winter, that I'll never want to see snow again. I don't think that's possible. Bob is such a nice man I'm glad he's our neighbor. 



December 14: 

Snow lovely snow! 8" last night. The temperature dropped to -20. The cold makes everything sparkle so. The wind took my breath away, but I warmed up by shoveling the driveway and sidewalks. This is the life! The snowplow came back this afternoon and buried everything again. I didn't realize I would have to do quite this much shoveling, but I'll certainly get back in shape this way. I wish I wouldn't huff and puff so. 



December 15: 

20 inches forecast. Sold my van and bought a 4x4 Blazer. Bought snow tires for the wife's car and 2 extra shovels. Stocked the freezer. The wife wants a wood stove in case the electricity goes out. I think that's silly. We aren't in Alaska, after all. 



December 16: 

Ice storm this morning. Fell on my ass on the ice in the driveway putting down salt. Hurt like hell. The wife laughed for an hour, which I think was very cruel. 



December 17: 

Still way below freezing. Roads are too icy to go anywhere. Electricity was off for 5 hours. I had to pile the blankets on to stay warm. Nothing to do but stare at the wife and try not to irritate her. Guess I should've bought a wood stove, but won't admit it to her. God I hate it when she's right. I can't believe I'm freezing to death in my own living room. 



December 20: 

Electricity's back on, but had another 14" of the damn stuff last night. More shoveling. Took all day. %^#$^ snowplow came by twice. Tried to find a neighbor kid to shovel, but they said they're too busy playing hockey. I think they're lying. Called the only hardware store around to see about buying a snow blower and they're out. Might have another shipment in March. I think they're lying. Bob says I have to shovel or the city will have it done and bill me. I think he's lying. 



December 22: 

Bob was right about a white Christmas because 13 more inches of the white shinola fell today, and it's so cold it probably won't melt till August. Took me 45 minutes to get all dressed up to go out to shovel and then I had to WeeWee. By the time I got undressed, pissed and dressed again. I was too tired to shovel. Tried to hire Bob who has a plow on his truck for the rest of the winter; but he says he's too busy. I think the bung hole is lying. 



December 23: 

Only 2" of snow today. And it warmed up to 0o. The wife wanted me to decorate the front of the house this morning. What is she nuts!!! Why didn't she tell me to do that a month ago? She says she did but I think she's lying. 



December 24: 

6". Snow packed so hard by snowplow, l broke the shovel. Thought I was having a heart attack. If I ever catch the s*o* b* who drives that snowplow, I'll drag him through the snow by his balls. I know he hides around the corner and waits for me to finish shoveling and then he comes down the street at 100 miles an hour and throws snow all over where I've just been! Tonight the wife wanted me to sing Christmas Carols with her and open our presents, but I was busy watching for the damn snowplow. 



December 25: 

Merry Christmas. 20 more inches of the %^$#**& slop tonight. Snowed in. The idea of shoveling makes my blood boil. &%$ I hate the snow! Then the snowplow driver came by asking for a donation and I hit him over the head with my shovel. The wife says I have a bad attitude. I think she's an idiot. If I have to watch "It's a Wonderful Life" one more time, I'm going to kill her. 



December 26: 

Still snowed in. Why the hell did I ever move here? It was all HER idea. She's really getting on my nerves. 



December 27: 

Temperature dropped to -30* and the pipes froze. 



December 28: 

Warmed up to just above 0*. Still snowed in. THE B***H is driving me crazy!!!!! 



December 29: 

10 more inches. Bob says I have to shovel the roof or it could cave in. That's the silliest thing I ever heard. How dumb does he think I am? 



December 30: 

Roof caved in. The snow plow driver is suing me for a million dollars. The wife went home to her mother. 9" predicted. 



December 31: 

Set fire to what's left of the house. No more shoveling. 



January 8: 

I feel so good. I just love those little white pills they keep giving me. Why am I tied to the bed?


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

LMFAO....glad we dont see that where I live.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

michihunter ... That was GREAT .... Thank God we very rarely get snow in GA. and when we do there is never enough to shovel .... WOO HOO !!!!!!!!! 

Back up ttt .... still hoping I have a chance .... 


Mike


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*News from the "North" ......*

snow ..... we ain't got no stinkin' snow :angry: it's going to be about 50F here today, and a green Christmas is in the forecast :thumbs_do heck, it's almost warm enough for me to go out and shoot 3D :angel: 

Oh, by the way ..... only 4 more shopping days till Christmas ..... what'd ya'll get me :teeth: 

PBean


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

pintojk said:


> snow ..... we ain't got no stinkin' snow :angry: it's going to be about 50F here today, and a green Christmas is in the forecast :thumbs_do heck, it's almost warm enough for me to go out and shoot 3D :angel:
> 
> Oh, by the way ..... only 4 more shopping days till Christmas ..... what'd ya'll get me :teeth:
> 
> PBean


Same things as you got me.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

rescue form page 2.....


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Irefuse (aka: OkHeckYeah), The Saturn is just a mini-BowTie you might find some ONE to check into this little transportation problem of yours............especially because this little leak probably started before your warranty expired.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Kstigall said:


> Irefuse (aka: OkHeckYeah), The Saturn is just a mini-BowTie you might find some ONE to check into this little transportation problem of yours............especially because this little leak probably started before your warranty expired.


That's an interesting angle... I'm gonna have to call and check on that. :teeth:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

irefuse said:


> That's an interesting angle... I'm gonna have to call and check on that. :teeth:


If it was a dealer, you also might want to look back through the write-ups they did when you took it in, and see if they put it on there without doing anything about it.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

MH, Thanks for the laugh, I needed it this morning. Last night was a rough one around here. Wind blew so hard the pilot light went out on the heater, Just got it going again. 52 Deg in the house this morning. Lost some of the shingles on the roof due to the wind(roof was new last year), Guess that's why I have insurance. Looks like Im snowed In, big drifts in the yard and the Highway is still closed. Looks like ill be home all day..............Whoo Hooo, Work is so over rated anyway.


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

rescued off of pg 2


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> If it was a dealer, you also might want to look back through the write-ups they did when you took it in, and see if they put it on there without doing anything about it.


I've been on the phone with them this morning. I think they sold it to me this way. There was a drive line repair done to it when I bought it.... interesting huh? and it's had a slow coolant leak the entire time. They are looking in the warranty right now.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

irefuse said:


> I've been on the phone with them this morning. I think they sold it to me this way. There was a drive line repair done to it when I bought it.... interesting huh? and it's had a slow coolant leak the entire time. They are looking in the warranty right now.



Sucks to be dealing with this stuff right before the Holidays.. I hope things turn out in your favor. 

Or if not, OBT will deliver your R4L team vehicle.. Which one did you pick? :wink:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Probably about time for the Captain to make someones holiday with another announcment!!! '94


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*That would make ......*



EASTON94 said:


> Probably about time for the Captain to make someones holiday with another announcment!!! '94


someones Christmas ...... Merry :shade: 

PintoJK


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

pintojk said:


> someones Christmas ...... Merry :shade:
> 
> PintoJK


Correct, Merry Christmas!!! I think I've been brainwashed!! '94


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> Probably about time for the Captain to make someones holiday with another announcment!!! '94


It's been a while hasn't it? Some ONE must have spiked his eggnog and he's still sleeping it off.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

I thought only us Left Coasters had to be POLITICALLY correct....

I'll wish you a Merry Christmas, and you can wish me a happy Hannakah, Kwaanza or whatever, I appreciate the thought. Anyway the cold snap has broken here and now it's about 45 degrees and raining hard. Santa better have his good rain gear this year.


Well the Tracker girls have gotten caught up in the RACK for RYTERA fever, and have both drawn me up Campaign posters. I have not had a chance to scan them in to the computer yet, but the 6 year old took it quite literally and drew a buck on the wall, with the words "Rack for Rytera" over it. Brought tears to my eyes...

Hope you all have your family close by because that is what the holidays are about. Not gifts, or lavish dinners. Enjoy your children and you parents and grandparents while you have them, as well as the memories of those who have passed on. 

Merry Christmas to my AT Family...


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> I thought only us Left Coasters had to be POLITICALLY correct....
> 
> I'll wish you a Merry Christmas, and you can wish me a happy Hannakah, Kwaanza or whatever, I appreciate the thought. Anyway the cold snap has broken here and now it's about 45 degrees and raining hard. Santa better have his good rain gear this year.
> 
> ...





Well said Rack !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :star: :star: :star: :star:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> I thought only us Left Coasters had to be POLITICALLY correct....
> 
> I'll wish you a Merry Christmas, and you can wish me a happy Hannakah, Kwaanza or whatever, I appreciate the thought. Anyway the cold snap has broken here and now it's about 45 degrees and raining hard. Santa better have his good rain gear this year.
> 
> ...


Get too politically correct and "Someone" might throw an earthquake, or two, in your direction.:wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Rack Tracker said:


> Well the Tracker girls have gotten caught up in the RACK for RYTERA fever, and have both drawn me up Campaign posters. I have not had a chance to scan them in to the computer yet, but the 6 year old took it quite literally and drew a buck on the wall, with the words "Rack for Rytera" over it. Brought tears to my eyes...


_Magic Eraser_ by the Mr. Clean company will probably get that off your wall for you...........  


Expect another announcement shortly. As always, SPECTRE is here to make everyone's Christmas a little brighter.:thumbs_up


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Spectre Clause is coming to town, he's checking his list to see who has been naughty and nice...

Can we guess ??? .............. Uncle Ted ??????? Laura ?????? OBT Jr. ???

good luck to all.
thenson


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> _Magic Eraser_ by the Mr. Clean company will probably get that off your wall for you...........
> 
> 
> Expect another announcement shortly. As always, SPECTRE is here to make everyone's Christmas a little brighter.:thumbs_up



Will it be a Festivus Miracle? :becky:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> _Magic Eraser_ by the Mr. Clean company will probably get that off your wall for you...........
> 
> 
> Expect another announcement shortly. As always, SPECTRE is here to make everyone's Christmas a little brighter.:thumbs_up


You are too witty for me Spectre.......:teeth: I submit....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

:lol: :lol: How ironic is this... the company that holds my warranty for my car... is in Metropolitan Denver... and is currently closed due to snow.  

Of course!! 

(okay, maybe not ironic... but at least coincidental)


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> :lol: :lol: How ironic is this... the company that holds my warranty for my car... is in Metropolitan Denver... and is currently closed due to snow.
> 
> Of course!!
> 
> (okay, maybe not ironic... but at least coincidental)


I could loan you one of my horses..........


Dress warm.......


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

JawsDad said:


> Will it be a Festivus Miracle? :becky:


   It will be for somebody.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas Bump TTT


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Okay, it's slidin down again. We can't have that. I must go to get ready for work, so y'all have a good night. Hopefully the snow starts goin away for you folks, just don't send it to me....


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> I could loan you one of my horses..........
> 
> 
> Dress warm.......



She is about your height though.....so I hope you have an extra ladder to send with the horse. Cuz if you don't....one of you are gonna be "short". 


I know it was bad....but it was to easy.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> I could loan you one of my horses..........
> 
> 
> Dress warm.......


Can I borrow the horse?? I used to ride every day but don't get to much any more!! '94


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

pg 2 again .... Come on guys something has to give !!!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Over 20,000 views and 1,500 replies ......*

and this is on PAGE 2 ?????

Come on folks ...... lets keep this train runnin' ...... 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Been plaing snow plow all day today. Nothing better than living on a cul de sac so I can shovel more than one drive way :teeth: Here in my little burban neighborhood they reported 27.5" of snow fall. On top of that, the wind caused some huge drifts and made driving extremely hazardous. I made it home Thursday from work...Denver to Castle Rock which is 32 miles took me 1:45 minutes, not too bad considering. My wife took 4 hours to get 17 miles. Here's a picture of the driveway after shoveling out this morning...The new to me avalanche did great in the snow. I was going to go get new plates tomorrow, but it will have to be Tuesday now:thumbs_up

The snow storm afforded me an opportunity to shoot a 10 yard game. Vegas 300. Felt pretty good. I shoot a 300 23X. All 10's were inside out. Really liking my new target bale I built. Will snap some pictures.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Wow TCR1, we got 15 inches a couple of weeks ago, a week later it was 70 out!!  Hey Captain are we there yet??  '94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

I'll take er to the top...hittin the sack!! '94


----------



## bowtech_babe (Jun 7, 2002)

How do you guys follow such a long thread 

Samantha


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

bowtech_babe said:


> How do you guys follow such a long thread
> 
> Samantha


It's being strung out so long, that people might be losing interest.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

bowtech_babe said:


> How do you guys follow such a long thread
> 
> Samantha


You jsut have to read it all and be part of the family. The R4L and M4L :wink:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Hey guys and gals, wish I had AT at work so I could keep up. we are working on it. I wanna be a R4L'er!!!!!!!!! 
Irefuse, those warranties are a scam as far as I am concerned. my transmission went out no my truck a couple of years back, it was 6 weeks old susposedly and covered under used car extended warranty. My truck sat in the shop with no transmission in it for 5 1/2 weeks. while they figured out if it was covered under warranty"everythng running in oil". clutchpack is what went out, it is in oil. Then was it abuse? no, I had it set on cruise at 75 on a flat highway and it went out. they tried to claim I pulled a trailer. finally I was able to get my damn tranny.
I had another truck I bought a 3 year warranty and sold it 1 year into the contract. they prorate your coveage and pay you a diference back. 3600.00 for 3 years. I got 1254.31 back. My warranty now is hope and a lot of cuss words.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

mtboho said:


> Hey guys and gals, wish I had AT at work so I could keep up. we are working on it. I wanna be a R4L'er!!!!!!!!!
> Irefuse, those warranties are a scam as far as I am concerned. my transmission went out no my truck a couple of years back, it was 6 weeks old susposedly and covered under used car extended warranty. My truck sat in the shop with no transmission in it for 5 1/2 weeks. while they figured out if it was covered under warranty"everythng running in oil". clutchpack is what went out, it is in oil. Then was it abuse? no, I had it set on cruise at 75 on a flat highway and it went out. they tried to claim I pulled a trailer. finally I was able to get my damn tranny.
> I had another truck I bought a 3 year warranty and sold it 1 year into the contract. they prorate your coveage and pay you a diference back. 3600.00 for 3 years. I got 1254.31 back. My warranty now is hope and a lot of cuss words.


Thanks for the info. My parents stepped in and said... "just let our mechanic fix the damn thing." So, I just have to call tomorrow and give him the go ahead to work on it. He thinks it may just be the intake manifold that needs to be replaced, which would be a little bit cheaper. I'm not messing with the warranty, there's already too much gray area and if I know that going in I probably don't have a chance.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Been plaing snow plow all day today. Nothing better than living on a cul de sac so I can shovel more than one drive way :teeth: Here in my little burban neighborhood they reported 27.5" of snow fall. On top of that, the wind caused some huge drifts and made driving extremely hazardous. I made it home Thursday from work...Denver to Castle Rock which is 32 miles took me 1:45 minutes, not too bad considering. My wife took 4 hours to get 17 miles. Here's a picture of the driveway after shoveling out this morning...The new to me avalanche did great in the snow. I was going to go get new plates tomorrow, but it will have to be Tuesday now:thumbs_up
> 
> The snow storm afforded me an opportunity to shoot a 10 yard game. Vegas 300. Felt pretty good. I shoot a 300 23X. All 10's were inside out. Really liking my new target bale I built. Will snap some pictures.


ha ha ha... Love the pic!  I still haven't finished shoveling my driveway from when that storm came through about 5 days ago. I know... I'm lazy.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Well ......*

it's finally Friday ..... I'm gonna have to sign off tonight till Boxing Day (going to the land of dialup  for Christmas) and I just want to take the time to wish all of you a Merry Christmas and Happy New Years before I go.

Thanks to Rytera and El Capitian for this wonderful opportunity, and it'll be exciting to see who's up next when I get home.

Hope everyones holidays safe, and please don't drink and drive

PintoJK


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Merry Christmas, Pinto. Hope you have a safe trip.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> I could loan you one of my horses..........
> 
> 
> Dress warm.......


way to pony up spec:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Here's a :bump: for MOE:wink: and the boys.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Here's a :bump: for MOE:wink: and the boys.


:zip: :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> :zip: :wink:



I thought you would like that.:wink:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Announcement today...........

We plan on spreading some Rytera Christmas cheer shortly........:wink:


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Please Please Please be me .......

Make my Christmas extra Merry !!!!!!!!


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

*It's a FESTIVUS Miracle!!!*

[Kramer Mode=OFF]


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> Announcement today...........
> 
> We plan on spreading some Rytera Christmas cheer shortly........:wink:


YAY!!! I'm sticking around for this! 

(Well, I'm sticking around anyway because I don't have a car :lol: :lol


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt Merry Christmas :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Got into work today...roads are mostly clear, but somehow a lady managed to spin out in front of me...she kept it cool for the most part though:tongue: 

I was really  to see women driving down the road talking on their telephones. What are they going to do if the start to spin...probably take someone with them...really stupid on a day like today, but that is only an opinion:tongue: For the feminists, I did not see any men driving and talking on the phone...I guess I should take some heart and realize that at least they weren't applying makeup this morning 

So Spec-tater is going to be announcing a new addition today...I hope they can talk the talk...


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Okay .....*

 



SPECTRE said:


> Announcement today...........
> 
> We plan on spreading some Rytera Christmas cheer shortly........:wink:


the mother in law can wait for a little while ..... :darkbeer: 

PBean


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

so what did I miss????

Pbean, my inlaes have high speed, but slow computer 

tcr1 so when do you put the ski lift on you mountian of snow:wink: 

have a good one everyone.

later

Reed


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

So Spectre, we are gonna hear some news today?

Glad to hear that you survived so far TCR....I was worried either you or Cotty were gonna go Alfred E. Packer on us....

(For those of you who don't know, Alfred E Packer took a group of business men into the mountains, got snowed in and emerged in the spring fat and happy...without his companions. They later found the carcasses with evidence of cannibilism....)

I miss snow. We had freezing temps here for 2 weeks....Just frost no snow.

IR- I'll bet you can charm those Warranty boys into making it right. Just call H4E if you need pointers. She is the Queen of Charm. If they don't then we'll bring on the muscle from AT...

Waiting patiently....


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> So Spectre, we are gonna hear some news today?
> 
> Glad to hear that you survived so far TCR....I was worried either you or Cotty were gonna go Alfred E. Packer on us....
> 
> ...


You just don't know me very well do ya??? ha ha. :tongue: 

I don't waste my time fighting battles I know I'll never win. :wink: 

Anyhow... for you Colorado boys, I hate to break it to ya... I'm sending some more snow your way!!! But the good news is, it's going to be a white Christmas for sure.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Snow ain't a problem, its the wind and the not-so-good drivers:wink: 

I'm still working on my bank account issue. Turns out the account has been hit twice for the same item...at least according to the Fed and they refuse to reverse the charges since it was electronic. I think I am done with paypal.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

IR-

I've got two truckloads of dog food coming our way from Ogden in the beginning of January. Hope they don't get held up by the weather. 

Warranties aren't worth the paper they are written on. Except for original factory b to b warranties. The last Bowtie pickup that my dad had had an engine replaced with 75 miles left on the warranty.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

archernga23 said:


> Please Please Please be me .......
> 
> Make my Christmas extra Merry !!!!!!!!


thats how to beg:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Well, its nearly 3:30 pm EST where Captain resides and still no announcement of who will be fling the Rytera flag this coming season. No teases of what the Rytera line will be like in 2007, and so forth, so I guess I better come clean...you see my brother's uncle by marriage who is married to the sister of a sister-in-law by marriage of one of the Martin's that are not related to the Martin archery Martin's heard it from a neighbor, whose freind likes to bowhunt that the Rytera line will have the Furious X option, Martin rest mount cut out, and a rear mount bushing...not a rear threaded riser, but a rear mount bushing.

Oh yea, and they are putting sealed bearing on the strings and cables to make the bows even better:tongue:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Well, its nearly 3:30 pm EST where Captain resides and still no announcement of who will be fling the Rytera flag this coming season. No teases of what the Rytera line will be like in 2007, and so forth, so I guess I better come clean...you see my brother's uncle by marriage who is married to the sister of a sister-in-law by marriage of one of the Martin's that are not related to the Martin archery Martin's heard it from a neighbor, whose freind likes to bowhunt that the Rytera line will have the Furious X option, Martin rest mount cut out, and a rear mount bushing...not a rear threaded riser, but a rear mount bushing.
> 
> Oh yea, and they are putting sealed bearing on the strings and cables to make the bows even better:tongue:




You have way too much free time today!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> You have way too much free time today!


Its a quasi vacation day everywhere today isn't it?

well, except for the stay at home ladies with kids.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> For the feminists, I did not see any men driving and talking on the phone...


A Harvard study once found that Women on average use 3,500 more words each day as opposed to Men. Count your blessings............. if they weren't driving down the road talking on their cell phones then your ball game would be interrupted this evening.............

Followed very closely by the "why don't you ever just talk to me anymore" argument................   


And yes, the announcement is on the way......:wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Its a quasi vacation day everywhere today isn't it?
> 
> well, except for the stay at home ladies with kids.


Heck no! Not only do I not get a vacation day today... but I'm covering for a co-worker. ... :sad:

(oh, and for those of you who are counting... that was another "heck no" from "OhHeckYeah")


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*I just tell her .......*

:wink: 



SPECTRE said:


> Followed very closely by the "why don't you ever just talk to me anymore" argument................


that I'm a guud listener :embara: 

Where the heck is everybody lately ...... it's like its a holiday or something  

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

I wish I could say that Pinto, but there is something about most female voices that I just cannot stay focused on them...everyone has always called it selective hearing, but it's not intentional.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

There is something about having a girl behind you whispering to you while holding a bow and arrow. You had better hear what she says.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Team Rytera is pleased to announce it's newest member.............









This user has proven his worth on a countless number of occasions, not only here on AT............. but also at Regional / National Shoots, Major Sports Box outlet stores, and numerous trade show venues............ etc.

And much like me.................. He's a 3D'er................  


Give a warm Rytera Welcome to ............. steve hilliard. 

Welcome to the Varsity Squad Steve.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congrats Steve ......*

a true trooper for the train ...... excellent pick there Spec  

Again congrats ..... and wish you the best in the '07 season

PintoJK


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Congratulations Steve...Hope this is good news before the Holiday...now you get to buy more fun stuff to outfit your bows:thumbs_up 

Good pick [spec]*tater*


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Congrats Steve. :darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Congratulations Steve!! :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations Steve.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome aboard, Steve.

:banana:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Give a warm Rytera Welcome to ............. steve hilliard.
> 
> Welcome to the Varsity Squad Steve.



   

Holly crap. I didn't see that one coming.

But what a pick....how did he fall this far in the draft. What a sleeper pick.

OBT you are slippin.:wink: 

But Steve,

Congrats..... my hat is off to you and I know you will keep the train rollin along.:darkbeer:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Congrats to ya Steve. Hope this is a happy addition to your already happy holiday!


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Brown Hornet said:


> But what a pick....how did he fall this far in the draft. What a sleeper pick.



His agent is quite the sack buster................  

But I'm glad to have him on the squad.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Thankyou !!!! I am looking forward to working with a great team. The 3D Venue will never be the same:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> His agent is quite the sack buster................
> 
> But I'm glad to have him on the squad.



Don't let that guy try and stick it to you.....he feel to the later rounds for a reason.... 

Maybe his 40 time or his vertical.....I am guessing it was a bit of both.

But if he didn't go on the first day he doesn't get first day bows.:wink:


----------



## sagecreek (Jul 15, 2003)

SPECTRE said:


> Team Rytera is pleased to announce it's newest member.............
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I neve had a doubt.

Great call Captain R.

The R stands for Right On in this case. 

Wish I could have played. :tongue:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

sagecreek said:


> I neve had a doubt.
> 
> Great call Captain R.
> 
> ...


gotta be the agent:wink:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates steve.............:thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up :thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats on the pick, Steve!!!


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Sounds like steve is probably takin' care of business before the holiday. 

Looks like he is a great asset to AT and Rytera.

So that means I'm gonna have to pull out the big guns....The kids "Campaign Posters"

Here is one of the 6 year olds


----------



## LeslieG (Feb 8, 2003)

Congratulations Steve!! :thumbs_up


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats Steve...'94


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Said I would post a couple pictures of the bale I built modeled after those found at Salt Lake Archery. Stacked Carboard front, with no compression...8" deep. Frame outside dimensions are 48"x48". I can get 12 yards in the basement, but shoot mostly 10 yard games lately and a good bit of blind baling. Need to do a lot more 10 ard shooting though. Have room for 4 to play. I still need to get some old clothing to stuff behind the stacked cardboard. The cardboard basically acts to slow the arrow and keep it good and straight. 

That target is a 450 game I shot before league, and then another 300 game at 10 yards...I prefer my 10 yard score:tongue:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Time for some tater puffs and a little Scrabble with the neighbors.

Here is a close up of the face of the bale.

IF I ever end up with some property nearby, I'll have to start looking at a 1/2 field course and 3D course...better not buy property close


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

nice looking setup.. :thumb:


How many sheets of cardboard did it end up taking you to build one that size. I have almost that exact size frame, I just have not loaded up the cardboard yet. Hope to get mine tomorrow.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly crap. I didn't see that one coming.
> 
> But what a pick....how did he fall this far in the draft. What a sleeper pick.
> 
> ...


Thankyou BH !!! It took some work , My agent did a great job, wink:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Brown Hornet said:


> Holly crap. I didn't see that one coming.
> 
> But what a pick....how did he fall this far in the draft. What a sleeper pick.
> 
> ...


Thankyou BH !!! It took some work , My agent did a great job, wink:


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats Steve.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

bumpin 

Hope everyone is well, and done shoppin. It's gonna get nasty out there..


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Giving this a "good morning" bump!


----------



## niteshade (Feb 7, 2004)

congrats steve from the hubby and i......you will be a great ambassador for rytera


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Good Morning Everyone, Congrats Steve and Welcome to the Martin/ Rytera Team. :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Back to the top !


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

steve congrats, on the pic:darkbeer: 

tcr nice range

of to go shopping now 

Reed


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Shopping, yuck. No way I am goin to do anymore of that this close to Christmas. Those people get insane. Think I am gonna do all mine online next year...lol


----------



## OneBowTie (Jun 14, 2002)

congrats to the new members.....irefuse and steve hilliard.....welcome to the best team out there......there are many more out there...but this team is ours:wink: 


now go to the private room and get fitted for your seat cushion...as you R4L'ers are going to need it when you face the M4L'ers:tongue:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

And you would know how them splinters feel, i suppose????


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Giving this a "good morning" bump!


ooh la la :wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

mtboho said:


> ooh la la :wink:


  :embara:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump

F4L


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

:whip: :bump: 


irefuse said:


> :embara:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

niteshade said:


> congrats steve from the hubby and i......you will be a great ambassador for rytera


Thankyou !!!! havent heard from your hubby in awhile


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> nice looking setup.. :thumb:
> 
> 
> How many sheets of cardboard did it end up taking you to build one that size. I have almost that exact size frame, I just have not loaded up the cardboard yet. Hope to get mine tomorrow.



The target took 11 refrigerator boxes. I had a neighbor cut them with a table saw.

I could probably add some compression to it and not use clothes behind, but the arrow would be a tougher pull.

You'll like the arrangement once you complete it.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Bottom of page 3...2 threads from going to the 4th page. 

The spaces are getting few and far between....but I hope people aren't thinking that their chance to make the team is over.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

:d


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

mtboho for Rytera!!!!


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

Merrry Christmas to the team

Hot Head


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

UP, UP, and away


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

*juliespncr*

Merry Christmas to EVERYONE, not just the team.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Merry Christmas everyone!!! '94


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Merry Chirstmas right back to you, and to everyone else.


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

This is on PAGE 3? Page freaking 3?

Rytera is a knew entity but I know there are some good pics out there from Rytera's getting it done. POST UP!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Hmmmmmmmm, from the picture, it looks like RackTracker's daughter is definitely recommending the BulletX with Nitrous cams.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump for team Rytera

Merry Christmas Everyone.


----------



## Sagittarius (May 22, 2002)

I say, choose the Hornet.
He deserves it more than most !


Sag.


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Hornet would be another good pic, I don't think I am in the same league as alot of the folks chosen but I'll make up for it with a lot of TRY if given a chance!! '94


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> Hornet would be another good pic, I don't think I am in the same league as alot of the folks chosen but I'll make up for it with a lot of TRY if given a chance!! '94


I agree Hornet would be a great pick, if we can get him away from the darkside.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 5, 2005)

Rescue from page 2.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Yawn... good morning... Santa woke the youngest boy up this morning when he was cleaning up. Thank goodness he was just cleaning. Anyhow... we've had an awefully early morning here at my house. :smile: 

Hope you all have a great Christmas!!:star:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Yawn... good morning... Santa woke the youngest boy up this morning when he was cleaning up. Thank goodness he was just cleaning. Anyhow... we've had an awefully early morning here at my house. :smile:
> 
> Hope you all have a great Christmas!!:star:


you got a long action packed day ahead have fun:thumbs_up


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Yawn... good morning... Santa woke the youngest boy up this morning when he was cleaning up. Thank goodness he was just cleaning. Anyhow... we've had an awefully early morning here at my house. :smile:
> 
> Hope you all have a great Christmas!!:star:


Good morning to you to Irefuse. Hope Santa treats you and yours well. And also Congrats on Team Rytera. Merry X-Mas


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Movin on up....'94


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Merry Christmas Everyone......If any one finds a lost voice in the Denver Metro area please return it. Last seen about here.


----------



## sjb3 (Mar 5, 2003)

ttt


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Rescue!!! Hope everyone is having a Merry Christmas!!! It feels like nap time.

L8R

Carl


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Merry Christmas Everyone......If any one finds a lost voice in the Denver Metro area please return it. Last seen about here.


That was a whale of a game. I will keep my eyes open.:wink:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

ttt


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

fingershooter1 said:


> That was a whale of a game. I will keep my eyes open.:wink:




It was awsome right to the point were the D started playing that prevent crap, :mg: I thought I was gonna pass out !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Or maybe that was from watching the cheerleaders. :zip: :wink:


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

marry christmas everyone

Reed


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

the New York Game was pretty good at the end as well. Good night all. And Irefuse looking forward to the "Good Morning" Bump.:moony:


----------



## swerve (Jun 5, 2005)

Doing my part for the Capn and Team Rytera.

Bump


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Heu everyone. Just got back on AT from a 3 day Holiday break :wink: I hope everyone had a safe and Merry Christmas and are planning thier New Years parties!! Lets keep this thread up on the top. You never know when the Captian will bring us our next team member..........


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Hope everyone had a merry Christmas. 

We were graced with just another 1/2" of snow on Christmas eve. It was actually closer to another inch in our area, but hey, whats an inch of snow after you just got 27?

Spent some time in my archery learning center...aka the basement. 

Bronco game was interrupted by Christmas service, but I hear it was a decent game, guess they are playoff bound and we can see how Cutler does. He's going to be good...unfortunately, the Steeler's were eliminated numerically at the hands of the Ravens...lots of good teams this year.

So how is Team Rytera looking for Lancaster? Is there any plans in motion for Vegas?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

mtboho said:


> the New York Game was pretty good at the end as well. Good night all. And Irefuse looking forward to the "Good Morning" Bump.:moony:




Well... here's your "good morning" bump mtboho 

Think I might go out to the island and shoot today... shoot my bow a little, but also I got a Ruger .22 pistol for Christmas so I need to go shoot that too!


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Good Morning All,

Saturday night was a little too exciting here. Turns out that a load of straw that a trucker had parked next to the feed mill was set on fire. We are thanking our lucky stars that the awning it was parked under had sprinklers on it. The sprinklers kept the fire knocked down until the fire department could get there. So now there is a pile of charred wet straw sitting in the yard. 

So I'll be a little tied up today so I'll just post a nother campaign poster from the oldest Tracker girl. She is 8, and developing into quite the artist.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Strange thing about a load of hay being caught on fire. Glad everything turned out alright for you.

Did you drink enough water to help them firemen put out the fire?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Sorry to hear about that Rack... glad everything's okay and it didn't take you too far from the campaigning trail.  Nice poster!


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Directing traffic nicely irefuse...keep up the good work:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So who from the R4L team is going to be in lancaster?

I remember Spectre trying to get the troops rallied, but is it going to be a one mini-me show or does he have some teammates to shoot with? How many of ya'all are coming out to Vegas?

Seems like the thread is pretty quiet...hopefully you're working on your shooting, otherwise your gonna fall a step or two short when we get together:tongue:


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Well spec will have me by his side(towering over him LOL) at lancaster. As for vegas I'm leaving that up to the others:wink:


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

man the guardian posts are piling up so back to the top. Rack TrackerThe straw incident is lucky. We had one burn down by my hunting Spot in Livingston Montana. Man they are hard to put out!!!!!!!!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

So Jaws and Spectre are confirmed combatants at the Lancaster shindig...any of the team coming out to the Vegas shoot?

Jaws, you planning on putting Spectre on the pine, or are you going to be joining the other folks first?


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

Well to tell ya the truth I'll probably be on the pine first cause I'm not that good at spots......but foam, well thats a whole other ball game:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

jaws said:


> Well to tell ya the truth I'll probably be on the pine first cause I'm not that good at spots......but foam, well thats a whole other ball game:wink:



Come on, you're a tree-doer...you can hit the spot without even knowing exactly where it is and how far away it is:tongue: Therefore, you have a huge advantage over these guys and we haven't even discussed the bow you will be shooting! You and Spec can finish 1 & 2 if you try hard enough...not sure if that is the 1st& 2nd to be sat or the last two standing, but either way good luck in Lancaster, you'll have fun for sure. What bow will you be shooting?

Got any pictures of your deer from this year for this thread...it's been kind of fur free.


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

TCR1 heres a doe that sucumbed to the bulletX as well as a lil forky. Missed a nice wallhanger later in the season, but hey thats why they call it hunting and not killing:wink: 

Those spots just drive me nuts, I just dont have the same passion for them as I do foam, I guess it has to do with being outside


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I won't be in Lancaster... but I'll definitely be at Vegas!!


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

jaws said:


> TCR1 heres a doe that sucumbed to the bulletX as well as a lil forky. Missed a nice wallhanger later in the season, but hey thats why they call it hunting and not killing:wink:
> 
> Those spots just drive me nuts, I just dont have the same passion for them as I do foam, I guess it has to do with being outside


The Bullet X is a great looking bow...was just shopping them in the classifieds. Nice deer you got there. I used to love shooting 3D, now I just like it and love shooting spots (mostly of the field variety), but indoor is good fun too. I'll be hitting the state 3D triple crown this year though. I got a laser rangefinderfrom my wife for Christmas, so I should probably start working range estimation once the snow comes off.

I got the Optilogic XT400...its the angle/ballistic compensated rangefinder. Haven't had it outside at all, but I have playted inside with it a little. function is straight forward and simple.

Here's a picture of my forky from this year...wasn't a Bullet X doingthe launching though:embara:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Had a big bowl of chili for lunch today...must explain the lack of interest in this thread. 

Anyone know the retail of a Bullet X off the top of their noggin? 35" Ata with 7.25" of brace would be a nice combo for my hunting/3D rig.

black riser camo limbs if that makes a difference.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> I won't be in Lancaster... but I'll definitely be at Vegas!!


Are you shooting the marked 3D there? Did you shoot it last year? What was your impression...did they peer group you with other women using similar equipment?

Wondering if wife would feel comfortable shooting it.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

TCR

The Marked 3D shoot is a shoot when ever type shoot. I shot the Amatuer division and was in a group of 4 that consisted of myself, a lady from New York and two pro's. The pro's were shooting the Semi pro Freestyle class, and I think the lady was Amatuer as well. 


The Amatuer class is a "shoot what ya brung" class. Just trophies down to 3rd place. No Cash prizes. No equipment divisions.

The shoot was fun, definately more laid back than the spot shoot down stairs. I think anyone who comes to watch the spot shoot should bring a bow and $25 an shooththe course at least once. Then there is the pop up they had outside. I think it was 15 for a practice round, and 30 for a scoring round. Even if you don't like shooting spots there is shooting to do...

I'll post pic's from a camera phone of the blaze from Saturday night when they get forwarded to me.....


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Here's a Bump for the evening,

I posted the story and pic's here

http://75.126.80.18/vb/showthread.php?p=3718448#post3718448


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Evenin' everyone I'm backkkkk .....*

:wink: 

how was your Christmas ...... got a cuul nu JVC car stereo ...... socks, undies :embara: 

What did I miss ?????

PBean


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I got a 300 rem utra mag, My shoulder is still hurting. uggh. And socks and undies too. I burn through them quick. No pun intended


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Christmas for me was another pair of binocs, stabilizer/v-bar/back bars and a block target..

Anyone need binocs? This is my 3rd set in 2 months. Told someone I wanted some new binocs back in August/September timeframe and I guess the Mom, Sister and my Wife all listened for a change.. When does that happen? :noidea:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

oh, and a sight bar.. :whoo:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

Ttt


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Rytera


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Bout time to round out that team I imagine!! '94


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Time for some thread viagra!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SSIUV4L (Mar 4, 2005)

ttt....R4L:thumbs_up


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Page 3 rescue. Musta been a slow night. Some of us had to work, so I had an excuse.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> Page 3 rescue. Musta been a slow night. Some of us had to work, so I had an excuse.


thats cause they are anouncing my place on the team this weekrnd at thr yankee smackdown


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

BAck to the top

FS1 for Rytera


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Really has been slow...is Capn' recovering from too much Mount N Do over the holiday weekend? 

Thanks for the info on the 3D...I am ordering her up a longer stab so I think she will be good to go for the 3D in Vegas. I'm thinking of taking her scope from her bow and putting my scope onto hers. She is getting a better deal quality wise, but the 1 3/4" CR will be better for her on the 3D (not sure I should leave the 4X lens in though), and I'll shoot the cheap 6x gold scope she has on her bow now (no lens in it for her).


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Back to the top.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just Checking in this morning. Looks like it's time for another Tracker girl Rytera poster.....

This is by the 6 year old...


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Really has been slow...is Capn' recovering from too much Mount N Do over the holiday weekend?
> 
> Thanks for the info on the 3D...I am ordering her up a longer stab so I think she will be good to go for the 3D in Vegas. I'm thinking of taking her scope from her bow and putting my scope onto hers. She is getting a better deal quality wise, but the 1 3/4" CR will be better for her on the 3D (not sure I should leave the 4X lens in though), and I'll shoot the cheap 6x gold scope she has on her bow now (no lens in it for her).


Well, Ryan. I wish my internet connection was more reliable right now. This is the third time I've typed up this message.:angry: 

Yes, I shot in the 3D at Vegas last year. My score was down near the bottom...ha ha I had just started shooting in tournaments last January. But it was a lot of fun! 

No, they don't put you in a shooting group next to other women or other people in your class. They call you up to shoot in the order in which you signed up. They call about 4 people up at a time. You shoot 4 targets, then go score them, shoot 4 more targets, then go score them, etc. Last year there were 20 targets. Yes, they are marked yardage. The furthest one last year was close to 40 yards I believe.

One word of caution I will give you is that last year it was set up in a conference room... so if you're gonna shoot it make damn sure you're not going to get any zeros or you may be paying to fix walls. 

Other than that it was a lot of fun and really low key. I'm sure she'd enjoy shooting it.


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Other than that it was a lot of fun and really low key. I'm sure she'd enjoy shooting it.



SPEC prefers the spotlight........... lots of crowd noise, cheering......... you know........... the rock star treatment that I'm used to getting............


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Happy post Boxing Day everyone .....*

Hey El Capitian ...... was Santa guud to ya ?????

Got the blues today ..... had a flash freeze here, still waiting for the salters to come out ..... was supposed to go to work today, but ..... can't get to the club to tune ..... well ..... guess I'll just work on my 10 yard game instead :teeth: 

PBean


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

pintojk said:


> Hey El Capitian ...... was Santa guud to ya ?????
> 
> Got the blues today ..... had a flash freeze here, still waiting for the salters to come out ..... was supposed to go to work today, but ..... can't get to the club to tune ..... well ..... guess I'll just work on my 10 yard game instead :teeth:
> 
> PBean


Very much so!

I've been working on the 10 yard thing too. I seem to score a lot better.......... :thumbs_up


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> Hey El Capitian ...... was Santa guud to ya ?????
> 
> Got the blues today ..... had a flash freeze here, still waiting for the salters to come out ..... was supposed to go to work today, but ..... can't get to the club to tune ..... well ..... guess I'll just work on my 10 yard game instead :teeth:
> 
> PBean


I finally dropped a point while shooting a 10 yard game yesterday. I need to get the X count up, but its coming. I shot an x richer, but dropped the point 

If I can get in the 300 28X area shooting at 10 yards before Vegas, i'll be a happy camper. I shoot a full 450 round in league every Thursday and the past few days of 10 yard shooting helped me to really focus on what I was doing differently when shots would miss. I'm looking forward to tomorrow night to see if it translates into a better score (it will ).


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC prefers the spotlight........... lots of crowd noise, cheering......... you know........... the rock star treatment that I'm used to getting............


Well THAT'S a surprise....  

You can find me in the corners... ha ha ha   Just kidding.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Very much so!:thumbs_up



plenty of mount n do huh?

How did the mini-spectre's make out? I'm sure they were buried in gift-wrapped boxes:teeth:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Rytera


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> SPEC prefers the spotlight........... lots of crowd noise, cheering......... you know........... the rock star treatment that I'm used to getting............


should i barf on your shoesukey:


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

soaker2000 said:


> should i barf on your shoesukey:



Feel free.......... I'm wearing my rubbers (LaCrosse Alpha Burleys that is...........)


----------



## Grey Eagle (May 23, 2002)

pintojk said:


> Hey El Capitian ...... was Santa guud to ya ?????
> 
> Got the blues today ..... had a flash freeze here, still waiting for the salters to come out ..... was supposed to go to work today, but ..... can't get to the club to tune ..... well ..... guess I'll just work on my 10 yard game instead :teeth:
> 
> PBean


You little chicken shi........... oh wait, that's Spec 

Whaddayamean you couldn't make it in to work today!!! What makes you so special that you didn't want to sit on the 400 parked for an hour at Aurora 

200 accidents in a little over an hour in the GTA, 404, 407 and many of the main routes closed for the morning.............. and I'm still stoooooopid enough to venture out. New all time record.......... 2 hours to the 401.

Trip back out of the city was alot better though 

You weenie, you could have made it to YCB to tune............ Spec, we need to talk if you are considering this clucks resume........ I have some reservations about his "discipline"


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Well THAT'S a surprise....
> 
> You can find me in the corners... ha ha ha   Just kidding.


You meant "on" not "in" right?

A girls got to make a living


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

SPECTRE said:


> Feel free.......... I'm wearing my rubbers (LaCrosse Alpha Burleys that is...........)



You mean your chest wadders..:icon_joker: 

But seriously NO PUKING ON THE TRAIN.

It isn't fair for irefuse to have to clean that up.:jaw: :behindsof


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Grey Eagle said:


> You little chicken shi........... oh wait, that's Spec
> 
> Whaddayamean you couldn't make it in to work today!!! What makes you so special that you didn't want to sit on the 400 parked for an hour at Aurora
> 
> ...


Don't you know that Pintos go BOOM when rear ended?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> You meant "on" not "in" right?
> 
> A girls got to make a living


Oh... that was just harsh....:thumbs_do 

What's your name again???


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

The girls that are the most fun always hide in corners in my personal experience.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Oh... that was just harsh....:thumbs_do
> 
> What's your name again???



At least I didn't tell everyone you got rear ended ....looks like Toothy called BOOM right out of the closet!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> At least I didn't tell everyone you got rear ended ....looks like Toothy called BOOM right out of the closet!


:noidea: you speak English? I don't understand a word you're saying! :angel:

I seriously don't.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> :noidea: you speak English? I don't understand a word you're saying! :angel:
> 
> I seriously don't.


I guess private tutoring on the subject of AT lingo and history is needed. 

I know just the man.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> I guess private tutoring on the subject of AT lingo and history is needed.
> 
> I know just the man.


Toothy, get to learning this young lassy!:thumbs_up


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Toothy, get to learning this young lassy!:thumbs_up


This course is worth a lot of credits as it is fairly extensive. I am offering a fair payment plan. Callers in the next 15 minutes get Smacktalk 101 and 102 absolutely free!!  

Advanced courses on these subjects require a fairly substantial fee however.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Took my Mrs ...... 3.5 hours for a ......*

30 minute trip :set1_thinking: ..... if you chose to venture out today GDude ..... umm, more power to ya :nyah: by the way ..... I can make it over to pick up my TV tonight :icon_1_lol: 

Discipline eh ......  

PBean



Grey Eagle said:


> You little chicken shi........... oh wait, that's Spec
> 
> Whaddayamean you couldn't make it in to work today!!! What makes you so special that you didn't want to sit on the 400 parked for an hour at Aurora
> 
> ...


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Pinto's are go anywhere machines if the desire to get there is strong enough...You think you'll stop and pick up some Stagg after getting your new TV...gotta break the TV in right!


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

SPECTRE said:


> Feel free.......... I'm wearing my rubbers (LaCrosse Alpha Burleys that is...........)


i see how you and obt became best buds sell sell sell sell
you got a sister? hahahaha


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Are we back on the ......*

:set1_pot: 



Ivorytooth said:


> Don't you know that Pintos go BOOM when rear ended?


Stag chili thing ..... or is that a cut at the 'To :set1_chores030: BTW are you still cruisin' town in the '93 Escort :greenwithenvy: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :set1_pot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I suppose if you ate some stagg chilli and then were rear ended, you might go BOOM in your pants....

And I suppose that if you were driving a Pinto down an icy road and were rear ended the Pinto might go BOOM

But, what I interpreted from what he said is that you'd have to come out of the closet if you got rear ended, like BOOM did...I could be wrong though


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Honest ..... I've never got stuck in snow with the 'To .....*

:dancing:



TCR1 said:


> Pinto's are go anywhere machines if the desire to get there is strong enough...You think you'll stop and pick up some Stagg after getting your new TV...gotta break the TV in right!


but then in 30 years ..... it's never seen it either :jam: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :dancing:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They don't require people to be vision checked to drive in canucklehead land? I mean, how do you go 30 years without seeing your car?

Of course, even with you not being able to see, sounds like your snow driving record is far better than most people around here


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Oh ...... ya ...... that clears it up .......*

real guud :set1_draught2: 



TCR1 said:


> I suppose if you ate some stagg chilli and then were rear ended, you might go BOOM in your pants....
> 
> And I suppose that if you were driving a Pinto down an icy road and were rear ended the Pinto might go BOOM
> 
> But, what I interpreted from what he said is that you'd have to come out of the closet if you got rear ended, like BOOM did...I could be wrong though


we need a new poll ..... what's better Stag or Hormel chili 

PBean


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Pinto's in the garage .....*



TCR1 said:


> They don't require people to be vision checked to drive in canucklehead land? I mean, how do you go 30 years without seeing your car?
> 
> Of course, even with you not being able to see, sounds like your snow driving record is far better than most people around here


'05 Sebrings for the snow ..... you figure it out ( my wife can't ) lol

PBean


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I suppose if you ate some stagg chilli and then were rear ended, you might go BOOM in your pants....
> 
> And I suppose that if you were driving a Pinto down an icy road and were rear ended the Pinto might go BOOM
> 
> But, what I interpreted from what he said is that you'd have to come out of the closet if you got rear ended, like BOOM did...I could be wrong though


You were right on some things.  You're getting better.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :set1_pot:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dude, it's a '98.  I got the hotrod version. The Sport ZX2 with the 2.0 litre (just for you) dual overhead cam. The fastest stock Escort available until they come out with the SHO version. 

We had a 75 'to when I was a kid. In Driver's Ed we had to use 'tos on the driving course and they were sticks. Laid a lot of rubber there.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Do you have the wagon or hatch back?



I'll have to have a head to head comparison between the two sometime soon. Lately, I think the beans in the Stagg are a little undercooked, but thats just me

By the way, thanks for the pictures again. My wife really liked them.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

That reminds me, my stepmom had a wagon, not sure what year it was. Crappy in the snow. I got stuck once while using it on a date back in the day.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> That reminds me, my stepmom had a wagon, not sure what year it was. Crappy in the snow. I got stuck once while using it on a date back in the day.


so did you eat the horse or make glue


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> so did you eat the horse or make glue


That is no way to talk about Toothy's step-Mom:angry:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> so did you eat the horse or make glue


Geez, read between the lines.....it was pretend stuck.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> That reminds me, my stepmom had a wagon, not sure what year it was. Crappy in the snow. *I got stuck once while using it on a date back in the day*.



I'll leave this alone...but you got to be careful who you let take you on dates...


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> That is no way to talk about Toothy's step-Mom:angry:


No kidding. Me and stepmom number 4 were in our twenties at the same time.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> so did you eat the horse or make glue


Pony, no horse. Pinto wagons are pulled by ponies. We all know Pintos are ponys.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> No kidding. Me and stepmom number 4 were in our twenties at the same time.


That is an interesting factoid...so is step-mom number 4 hot:angel:

I think she would be a little too old for me anyhow


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> That is an interesting factoid...so is step-mom number 4 hot:angel:
> 
> I think she would be a little too old for me anyhow


She is history. Keep up, I am on Stepmom number 5 now. She is the proper age for being my step mom.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> That is an interesting factoid...so is step-mom number 4 hot:angel:
> 
> I think she would be a little too old for me anyhow


Yeah she is 50 or 51 now.  Number 5 is nicer and cooks pretty good. She has also lasted the longest out of pop's romantic interests.


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I was going to ask...so was stepmom number 4 wife number 1 or wife number 2...I'm still trying to get this all figured out


Neither. No lingo to decode here.  She was really MY stepmom. 

I have been staying away from other people's mom's now for a while. 

My dad was like OBT, a car salesman. Been one for almost 40 years.  That is a lot of step moms.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Pintos may be ponies, but they aint got none.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Neither. No lingo to decode here.  She was really MY stepmom.
> 
> I have been staying away from other people's mom's now for a while.


I just reasoned you were both in your twenties and lived together for a little whileukey:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*'77 Hatchback ......*

:shade: 


TCR1 said:


> Do you have the wagon or hatch back?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and no Toothy, I won't be driving it to LAS :teeth: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

do you have the modified gas tank? 

I went and found some other Pinto affecionados on the web and scoped their rides...yours looks better:thumbs_up


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :shade:
> 
> 
> and no Toothy, I won't be driving it to LAS :teeth:
> ...


Dude, that looks cherry.  I bet you're a hit at all the car shows.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I drove one just like that 77. It was scary. At about 80 it gets a little washy. Didn't want to die in a Pinto so...


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> I drove one just like that 77. It was scary. At about 80 it gets a little washy. Didn't want to die in a Pinto so...


a bet the large part of time i was in a pinto i was not aware of my surroundings


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Dude, that looks cherry.


I wasn't sure before, but now I am sure that you ARE in your fifties...never would have guessed it though...


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

soaker2000 said:


> a bet the large part of time i was in a pinto i was not aware of my surroundings


For real. When everything goin by is a blur, I never worried much anyway..lol


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

soaker2000 said:


> a bet the large part of time i was in a pinto i was not aware of my surroundings


Cowering in the back seat is no way to go through life...or was there some :darkbeer: involved...heck, just because you remember having been in a Pinto, have another one:darkbeer:


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> Cowering in the back seat is no way to go through life...or was there some :darkbeer: involved...heck, just because you remember having been in a Pinto, have another one:darkbeer:


70s teen:angel:


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

TCR1 said:


> I wasn't sure before, but now I am sure that you ARE in your fifties...never would have guessed it though...


Nope, I am younger than the gray haired ONE, but still not as firm.   

I just talk older or younger sometimes. 

I just bought my first aswering machine that's how young I am, maybe color tv next week


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Nope, I am younger than the gray haired ONE.
> 
> I just talk older or younger sometimes.


so did cibal more than two voices as i recall


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> Cowering in the back seat is no way to go through life...or was there some :darkbeer: involved...heck, just because you remember having been in a Pinto, have another one:darkbeer:


:smoke: Is what I am thinkin. Thats the only way I was drivin one....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Thanks ......*

:teeth: 


Ivorytooth said:


> Dude, that looks cherry.  I bet you're a hit at all the car shows.


speaking of cherry's ..... you walk past a dude with a Cuda, and everyone had a hemi or 440 (you know the one "just like Barrett-Jackson just sold for a million bucks")..... people walk past me and they don't remember what motor they had ..... just the ample back room in the hatch :angel: BTW it's mostly women that comment 'bout that  

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

as an about face (back to topic)

This is the Rytera team as it stands now...correct

Nuts N Bolts
Jaws
Thenson
Doc
LeEarl
Jaws Dad
Irefuse
Steve Hilliard

All very nice people on the board. Hopefully, this will put an end to JawsDad seemingly beating me to every amazing deal on accs. in the classifieds and LeEarl will now have a great bow to put in his next tuning DVD.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

pintojk said:


> :teeth:
> 
> 
> speaking of cherry's ..... you walk past a dude with a Cuda, and everyone had a hemi or 440 (you know the one "just like Barrett-Jackson just sold for a million bucks")..... people walk past me and they don't remember what motor they had ..... just the ample back room in the hatch :angel: BTW it's mostly women that comment 'bout that
> ...


Sounds like Toothy was spot on then...you are a hit at the shows, and by the correct demographic! Congrats


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Not after .....*



wolfman_73 said:


> I drove one just like that 77. It was scary. At about 80 it gets a little washy. Didn't want to die in a Pinto so...


a quick visit to racerwalsh.com :angel: but it does start to get really rough around 110 :set1_thinking: 

PBean


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

pintojk said:


> a quick visit to racerwalsh.com :angel: but it does start to get really rough around 110 :set1_thinking:
> 
> PBean



Not this boy..lol

I was already suckin seat cover at 80. The back end was tryin to come around the front. I don't what kind of aerodynamic properties they had but it wasn't good in that one. lol that wa about 12 years ago though.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fine ..... be like that*

:angry: 


TCR1 said:


> as an about face (back to topic)
> 
> This is the Rytera team as it stands now...correct
> 
> ...


*Pick Me !!!* ..... uh, please :angel: 

PBean


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

pintojk said:


> :angry:
> 
> 
> *Pick Me !!!* ..... uh, please :angel:
> ...


Usin Blue will get you no where.

PICK ME!!!!...PLEASE


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> as an about face (back to topic)
> 
> This is the Rytera team as it stands now...correct
> 
> ...



:chortle: I have to say, my classified days are slowing.. Not to a stopping point yet but they have cetainly shifted into a lower gear.. :wink:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

:d


----------



## Ivorytooth (Jan 22, 2004)

Ivorytooth said:


> Nope, I am younger than the gray haired ONE, but still not as firm.
> 
> I just talk older or younger sometimes.
> 
> I just bought my first aswering machine that's how young I am, maybe color tv next week


I smell a Goldilocks.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Last post and it's off I go to work my butt off!!

have a nice one y'all, and see ya in the mornin.


----------



## soaker2000 (May 8, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> Usin Blue will get you no where.
> 
> PICK ME!!!!...PLEASE


no shame


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Went with the Whole Fam Damily on a Christmas Train Ride. My 2 year old nephew was so cute when he asked if HE could ride the R4L Train....

"CAN I.... UNCA' JOHN.....PULLEEEEZ!!!"

What could I say....


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

pick me!![/COLOR]


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Train is Pulling in the Station Boys and Girls.....


Do you have a ticket?


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top 

FS1 for Rytera


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

off of pg 2 ..... back up there ... R4L .... archernga23 ....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Let's get this off ......*

page 2 ......:star: 

PBean


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

This thread needs a bump


----------



## mn5503 (Feb 21, 2006)

Wow. Lots of you guys can really shoot:wink:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all ......*

only 361 shopping days left till Christmas :wink: 

New Years is a coming ..... maybe the Captain will have a "resolution" or two for all to see  

Have a guud un

PBean


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

soaker2000 said:


> no shame


It's really ok to grovel once in a while, right?



Not that I have become a succup, but BLUE!!!!

LMAO


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Fine ..... ya don't like blue ......*

how's yella for ya  

*PICK ME !!!!*

PBean


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*or we could try this approach ......*

:wink:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Back to the top!


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Its like the calm before the storm... the R4L tsunami...

thenson


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

The triad looks better and better to me everytime I see it. Still no idea what is coming for 07, but with the number of people requesting rear threads/bushings, I hope that is possible. Might be toug withthe Triad, but shouldn't be a problem on the Bullet X riser.

We're getting ready for another storm here in Colorado...maybe it's Spectre's helicopter coming in, but the weather people think it's another Blizzard...maybe they'll call it New Year's Blizzard 2007 

On a positive note, the 10 yard game was pretty solid last night...league night tonight, so we'll see how it goes:wink:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> The triad looks better and better to me everytime I see it. Still no idea what is coming for 07, but with the number of people requesting rear threads/bushings, I hope that is possible. Might be toug withthe Triad, but shouldn't be a problem on the Bullet X riser.
> 
> We're getting ready for another storm here in Colorado...maybe it's Spectre's helicopter coming in, but the weather people think it's another Blizzard...maybe they'll call it New Year's Blizzard 2007
> 
> On a positive note, the 10 yard game was pretty solid last night...league night tonight, so we'll see how it goes:wink:



I just received the Triad I bought last week and let me tell you, it's everything I hoped it would be.. The grip is great. That's the one thing I fought on my BulletX so I'm happy as a pig in slop with the Triad grip.

I'm waiting to get it rigged with NitrousX and elite limbs, but just as it is with the straight limbs and dynacam it's quite a shooter.

I have both the BulletX and the Triad currently. So, deciding which one to shoot is quite difficult.. :becky:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

JD,
If you have the capability, would you take some pictures of your bowhand at full draw with the Bullet X. I'm sure you have seen the ever-popular bow grip pictures, something akin to them. It looks very similar to a Scepter or Cougar III grip to me, so I think it will be fine, but a picture with a well placed bowhand could be very helpful.

Thanks.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> JD,
> If you have the capability, would you take some pictures of your bowhand at full draw with the Bullet X. I'm sure you have seen the ever-popular bow grip pictures, something akin to them. It looks very similar to a Scepter or Cougar III grip to me, so I think it will be fine, but a picture with a well placed bowhand could be very helpful.
> 
> Thanks.



I'll see if I can get one tonight.. Let me look through the old pics I have, I might have one somewhere on the system already..

The BulletX grip felt a bit wider than the Scepter 3 grip. I took the leather wrap and plates off mine and shoot it off the riser with a bit of tape. I get obsessed with grip issues and it invades my brain when I shoot. The Triad grip is perfect for me. I'm really anxious to get a hold of the S4 and see how it feels. It looks like it will be a really nice fit as well. 

I hope the '07 line will have a BulletX style setup with an S4'ish styled grip..


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

TCR1 said:


> The triad looks better and better to me everytime I see it. Still no idea what is coming for 07, but with the number of people requesting rear threads/bushings, I hope that is possible. Might be toug withthe Triad, but shouldn't be a problem on the Bullet X riser.
> 
> We're getting ready for another storm here in Colorado...maybe it's Spectre's helicopter coming in, but the weather people think it's another Blizzard...maybe they'll call it New Year's Blizzard 2007
> 
> On a positive note, the 10 yard game was pretty solid last night...league night tonight, so we'll see how it goes:wink:




Ryan...Weather update.............Heavy snow reported south of Pueblo heading North at a slow pace..............Guess What, An Albuquerque low...........If this one his anything like the last were Oh so screwed down here. We've been due for a big one though! :wink: :wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

BHNTR1 said:


> Ryan...Weather update.............Heavy snow reported south of Pueblo heading North at a slow pace..............Guess What, An Albuquerque low...........If this one his anything like the last were Oh so screwed down here. We've been due for a big one though! :wink: :wink:



cough...cough...cough...ski trip tomorrow....cough 

Hope we can get up there...Winter Park...if the weather holds true, I'm taking the board for some fine snow surfing, if not, then I'll take the skis and bust some of the biggest and baddest bumps in the universe...just hopeful we can get up there.

Might as well tell you now that we're going to get another dump in early spring this year...schedule a trip back to hit the mountains.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Guess what Cotty... I went and got me "the block" yesterday so I can shoot in my basement and be cool like you guys.... (don't let that go to your heads) :wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

So what bows are you "New" R4Lers gonna shoot?


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Guess what Cotty... I went and got me "the block" yesterday so I can shoot in my basement and be cool like you guys.... (don't let that go to your heads) :wink:



There you go...first step to being a true spotty...now you can blind bale to your hearts content, shoot 10 yard games, and learn good shot execution...you are now laying the ground work for being able to say that you must have mis-set your sight or mis-guessed yardage when you shoot your tree-dees and people won't question you. :tongue:

Did you get the little block or a range block? If you got a little one, might have to have a stand with two shelves made to accomodate it so you can shoot at the high and low bale placement areas.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> So what bows are you "New" R4Lers gonna shoot?


The new ones! :thumbs_up


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> There you go...first step to being a true spotty...now you can blind bale to your hearts content, shoot 10 yard games, and learn good shot execution...you are now laying the ground work for being able to say that you must have mis-set your sight or mis-guessed yardage when you shoot your tree-dees and people won't question you. :tongue:


ha ha... well, it'll have to be the mis-set sight excuse because I don't mis-guess yardage... :lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> The new ones! :thumbs_up


:tomato: Ok that's minus 2 cool points for you. 

They are all new to you...you were an apple shooter.:archer:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> ha ha... well, it'll have to be the mis-set sight excuse because I don't mis-guess yardage... :lol:


Using a rangefinder is not 3D:tongue:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Using a rangefinder is not 3D:tongue:



ha ha... I don't even own a rangefinder... :tongue:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> ha ha... well, it'll have to be the mis-set sight excuse because I don't mis-guess yardage... :lol:



Of course not....but stop shooting marked yardage shoots.:wav:


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

irefuse said:


> Guess what Cotty... I went and got me "the block" yesterday so I can shoot in my basement and be cool like you guys.... (don't let that go to your heads) :wink:






If that's the case you should be practicing instead of posting.......... :wink: 

Have a great day Em !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :darkbeer: :darkbeer:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

uggghhh... I'm gettin' no love today.  You guys can clean up your own train :tongue: 

:wink:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> uggghhh... I'm gettin' no love today.  You guys can clean up your own train :tongue:
> 
> :wink:



Oh you always get love from the Hornet and you know it.....:zip:


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Rack Tracker may be a Joe at archery but he's built 

"Professional Grade"​
Maybe a Rytera could tighten up these groups.....


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow .....*

who's the dude that missed on the target below yours  

Talk about TP :embara: 

PBean


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> uggghhh... I'm gettin' no love today.  You guys can clean up your own train :tongue:
> 
> :wink:


Padawan, you have much to learn. To a barn you must get to further your training. PM TOBT and get dialed in for next weeks phone in shoot...

I'm going to shoot my score tonight...maybe


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Padawan, you have much to learn. To a barn you must get to further your training. PM TOBT and get dialed in for next weeks phone in shoot...
> 
> I'm going to shoot my score tonight...maybe


I wouldn't want to hurt all of your feelings by beating you too severly. :lol::lol:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> I wouldn't want to hurt all of your feelings by beating you too severly. :lol::lol:



Oh you better do like your Cap-e-tan....and run scared....:dog1: 

I have seen your indoor scores.:elf_moon:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh you better do like your Cap-e-tan....and run scared....:dog1:
> 
> I have seen your indoor scores.:elf_moon:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


>



but now that you have a Block....you have no reason to not get set down with the rest of the R4Lers, Blowies and Apple shooters.....:wink:


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> but now that you have a Block....you have no reason to not get set down with the rest of the R4Lers, Blowies and Apple shooters.....:wink:


Well, there's one thing you don't know about me... I don't let myself get embarassed that badly twice. I've been practicing


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Well, there's one thing you don't know about me... I don't let myself get embarassed that badly twice. I've been practicing



Well I will just have to sit you down myself....that way you will get set down and it won't be an embarrassment. :nyah:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Getting set down by that crew ain't so bad...you definately need to get a shelf made up and get some short yardage vegas targets printed. When you switch from top to bottom, you might want to flip the block onto its "top" or vice versa to keep from blowing big holes in it. It will take a real long time, but might as well preserve it as long as possible.

BH will link you up to where you can print the targets.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> BH will link you up to where you can print the targets.



Yep sure will....and if you don't have a color printer get a yellow, red & blue marke for the boys.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep sure will....and if you don't have a color printer get a yellow, red & blue marke for the boys.:wink:



You done shot well BH. I deleted the spreadsheet I did, but you went for a long while:darkbeer:


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> You done shot well BH. I deleted the spreadsheet I did, but you went for a long while:darkbeer:



Yes I did. I was rather pleased. But those little down sized targets are a doozy you almost have to shoot an inside out X to get one.

But obt saw that you guys figured it out so he changed it up....I could end up pickin splinters before I should be.

But that's ok I changed to a new release and yesterday was the first time I shot it, plus I got a new sight and scope and I haven't shot a lens since my return to archery 5 months ago, and I added new counter weights so the bow is really different. So I am really happy the way things are looking at the momment. I should be back to normal very soon.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep sure will....and if you don't have a color printer get a yellow, red & blue marke for the boys.:wink:


Ok... so where do I get 'em BH? :noidea:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

incoming...you'll want the Vegas 3 Spot scaled for whatever yardage you can get. If you have heavier weight paper, I would recommend that. The standard copier paper gets messy quick...it did for me at least.

Anyone have any access to the nice target pins made by Saunders? I could use 30 of them:tongue:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

can you post the file where others can download it? 

Or if you send it my way, I will..

I had one sometime back but it fell victim to the head crash on my last hard drive..


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

JawsDad said:


> can you post the file where others can download it?
> 
> Or if you send it my way, I will..
> 
> I had one sometime back but it fell victim to the head crash on my last hard drive..


it says invalid file. pm your addy to me.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

TCR1 said:


> it says invalid file. pm your addy to me.


headed your way.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> Ok... so where do I get 'em BH? :noidea:



Here you go....the site I used to use is down or gone one of the two. But I found another one. Also if you have cardboard laying around you don't need to use the heavier weight paper....just get a glue stick and glue the target to the cardboard.:wink: 

http://home.comcast.net/~scot_for_sale/sub_yardage_targets/index.html


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

have you tried spray adhesive for this BH? Have some at home, so I'll give it a shot...what can it hurt.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> have you tried spray adhesive for this BH? Have some at home, so I'll give it a shot...what can it hurt.



No I haven't....


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

alas,
League was cancelled for the evening...something about ice and snow and such.

Have a good New Year everyone...I'm out for the weekend.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Page 2 rescue before work. Gotta keep the A-Team train at the top. 

Later


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> alas,
> League was cancelled for the evening...something about ice and snow and such.
> 
> Have a good New Year everyone...I'm out for the weekend.



Have a good one Ryan.:darkbeer:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Same to you ......*



TCR1 said:


> Have a good New Year everyone...I'm out for the weekend.


God bless, and hope your New Years filled with "X"'s :wink: 

PintoJK


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

here is another bump for the thread. R4ME!!!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Rytera


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Almost to page 4? Such a shame! Here's another bump.

R4L!!


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Brown Hornet said:


> Oh you better do like your Cap-e-tan....and run scared....:dog1:
> 
> I have seen your indoor scores.:elf_moon:


Something tells me irefuse wouldn't miss that target being offered right there.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Dchiefransom said:


> Something tells me irefuse wouldn't miss that target being offered right there.


No kidding... he should know better than to bare his behind in front of me like that!  

He's probably banking on me missing..... ... but he should really bank somewhere else. :wink:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Hey Captain,

Isn't about time for another team member annoucement? I hope it is someone from the east coast.:tongue:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

fingershooter1 said:


> Hey Captain,
> 
> Isn't about time for another team member annoucement? I hope it is someone from the east coast.:tongue:



I was kind of hoping for some Midwest representation, like Missouri!! :wink: '94


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Well, since the present California train rider is a transfer from the M4L engine, maybe some fresh blood from California.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

oh wow! I certainly don't envy Spec... having to choose out of the numerous and deserving hopefuls.


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

EASTON94 said:


> I was kind of hoping for some Midwest representation, like Missouri!! :wink: '94


Its looking kind of lopsided toward the midwest and west already.:tongue: This team needs some balance in representation.:wink:


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Bump it up for the team and still hoping to take this train to the south west!!

PS: Hope everyone had a great CHRISTmas!!!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

irefuse said:


> No kidding... he should know better than to bare his behind in front of me like that!


I will just have to leave that one alone:zip: 

Atleast for now.... 

I will see you when I see you.:wink:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Bump

FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

bumper up!!! Mornin all. Hope to have a great Friday!!!


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all .......*

it's FRIDAY !!!!!

Where's El Capitain lately ..... has he gone AWOL :set1_thinking: 

PBean


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Here's the "good morning" bump for mtboho. :thumbs_up


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Just a Bump up from Page 4

Gotta call up the pro shop, need to find a use for a $75 gift cert. I'm Thinkin' that 'll get me halfway to a dozen arrows.

This last WED I got my Cam &1/2 's timed together. Wow what a difference. I couldn't figure out why I was creeping so much on my release. Much more solid wall! I owe it to my Archery Mentor Dave Bengston for helping me with that!

So my New Years Resolution is going to be to pay more attention to my bow specs and tuning. Scores sure showed the difference...


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> Just a Bump up from Page 4
> 
> Gotta call up the pro shop, need to find a use for a $75 gift cert. I'm Thinkin' that 'll get me halfway to a dozen arrows.
> 
> ...


Geez, what arrows do you shoot? Add $13 to that and I get Carbon Express Terminator Selects shipped to my door.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I get to pick my car up at 5 tonight  YAY!!!

Then it's straight to the range. :shade:


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

Ttt,


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Dchiefransom said:


> Geez, what arrows do you shoot? Add $13 to that and I get Carbon Express Terminator Selects shipped to my door.



These Babies....Killed an elk, blacktail, and two turkeys with 'em

EM' What was the diagnosis on your car? head Gasket? Cracked block? Inquiring mind's wanna know..


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Here's the "good morning" bump for mtboho. :thumbs_up


ooh, thank you. Its always good in the morning


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

MTBOHO, or is that "Hobo"

Any bump is good, any time bud.....


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

Any idea on the next selection ...


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## archernga23 (Nov 18, 2003)

*archernga23 for R4L * I know I am a nobody around here but it sure would be nice to be a part of such a "special" team


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Dang el capitan is MIA!! '94


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

archernga23 said:


> Any idea on the next selection ...



I am hoping he is frantically trying to find my email address and phone number to notify me I am the latest pick!!  '94


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Only time will tell.........:smile:


----------



## TWM_99 (Dec 9, 2006)

*Here is me shooting from my roof*

Need a young gun don't ya?









But that is me with my old mathews I have now upgraded drum roll....................................................2007 Browning Mirage


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

EASTON94 said:


> I am hoping he is frantically trying to find my email address and phone number to notify me I am the latest pick!!  '94


Thats it, that is what Spectre is up to,


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

steve hilliard said:


> Thats it, that is what Spectre is up to,


Maybe I should PM it to him, dang I don't want him to get to flustered!! :darkbeer: '94


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Rack Tracker said:


> These Babies....Killed an elk, blacktail, and two turkeys with 'em
> 
> EM' What was the diagnosis on your car? head Gasket? Cracked block? Inquiring mind's wanna know..


Sorry... I forgot to get back to you guys on that... He ended up only having to replace the intake manifold and a gasket and he changed my sparkplugs and stuff while he was in there. 

Labor was $750... total with parts was a little over $1200 but he only charged me $1000 even. :teeth: 

And then he told me NEVER to buy a Saturn again... he said my next car should either be a Lexus or a Toyota. :lol: :lol:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

bump back to page 1


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Mornin, all, and welcome to the weekend!!!!! Gotta shoot some this weekend to get ready. Foam season opens soon, and I got some scoutin to do...


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> MTBOHO, or is that "Hobo"
> 
> Any bump is good, any time bud.....


heres a bump for the thread, Track Racker


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

I slept in!! :mg: :mg: 

Good morning!!

Spectre... where are you???? It's the weekend ya know....


----------



## bowhunter0916 (Apr 18, 2005)

*Martin needs me*

The only place around that sells Martin is Dick's Sporting Goods. The company needs me to get their name out there, so I am in. Of course I have said this since the first M4L thread and still no Martin guru's/team members around NE Florida/SE Georgia. Maybe there is hope yet. I think the company should move Doc down here to help spread the word. What do you say Eric?


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Saw the Captain on line while ago!! '94


----------



## GVDocHoliday (Jan 20, 2003)

He's just waiting until it hits page 50!


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top
FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

ttt


----------



## BTARCHER (Dec 2, 2006)

ttt


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

to the top for the team

Hot Head


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Couldn't stay away...

Sorry to hear about the pricey fix Emily. I would have to agree with the no Saturn, but you're going to give ol' OBT a heart attack with that Toyota/Lexus talk:mg: My wife has 160 K + on her 4 runner with no problems.

I did shoot my long distance shoot score this morning using the modified targets. I rolled through the first 7 ends like a pro, but a pro I am not and it showed in end 8-13...Don't know what happened at the switch, but I should be able to hang for a while any way.

Best wishes for all of you in the New Year...Darrell, don't forget your light saber sheath if you go out and get a little loose:shade:


----------



## jaws (Dec 6, 2002)

hey spec just to let you know, the rytera made the finals of the smackdown this weekend. For a 33ATA bow she sure shoots like a 38ATA bow


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> Darrell, don't forget your light saber sheath if you go out and get a little loose:shade:


:mg: :mg:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Back to the top

FS1 for team Rytera


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

fingershooter1 said:


> Back to the top
> 
> FS1 for team Rytera


:teeth:


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Mornin' all .....*

hope you all have a great New Years eve tonight .....

PintoJK


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

I'm in there like swimwear..

Happy New Year to y'all~!~!~


----------



## 18javelin (Aug 13, 2005)

irefuse said:


> Sorry... I forgot to get back to you guys on that... He ended up only having to replace the intake manifold and a gasket and he changed my sparkplugs and stuff while he was in there.
> 
> Labor was $750... total with parts was a little over $1200 but he only charged me $1000 even. :teeth:
> 
> And then he told me NEVER to buy a Saturn again... he said my next car should either be a Lexus or a Toyota. :lol: :lol:



Thats the same thing our machanic told us about our saturn :mg: . Obviously people dont like working on them  . Srry to hijack but struck me as odd.


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

What does the list of team members look like at this point?


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

This is the team right now:

Nuts N Bolts
Jaws
Thenson
Doc
LeEarl
Jaws Dad
Irefuse
Steve Hilliard


There's still two spots open and we're waiting for this week's announcement!


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

18javelin said:


> Thats the same thing our machanic told us about our saturn :mg: . Obviously people dont like working on them  . Srry to hijack but struck me as odd.


Yeah, my friend who's a mechanic told me that it's just because they have all these custom parts. 

Don't worry about the hijack. But now you have to go Elf Yourself (see thread in mutantville) and post the pic back on this thread... :chortle:

Okay... not really. But I thought it would be funny. :angel:


----------



## USNarcher (Oct 12, 2002)

I don't think that the "Captain" has any more lip space on his back side after 1800+ replies. :elf_moon: 

Happy New Year to all. Hope to see a few of you in Vegas. ccasion16:


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Happy New Year 

Back to the top

FS1 for Team Rytera


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Everyone be safe tonight for New Years Eve....I am staying home!!! Hopin Captain will be on sometime soon!! '94


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

Sorry fellow AT'ers.......... I've been practicing for Lancaster............

Pounding the crap out of a Vegas face............

(Like I really need to practice   )


But in honor of the year coming to an end.......... I'll drop TWO names for y'all.



Please give a warm welcome to the following AT'ers to the Rytera squad (the varsity team :shade: )

TCR1

&

bcriner


We're happy to bring these two into the fold of the FINEST national squad out there...........:star:


----------



## EASTON94 (Jan 25, 2003)

Congrats TCR1 and Bcriner!! '94


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

congrats guys, now you really have a reason to celibrate tonight:darkbeer: 

Reed


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Ryan and bcriner!!! That's awesome!  YAY!!

We're gonna have to have some barn shoots over here near us now. :shade: 

Spec... is that the final team then?


----------



## bowsmith (Sep 17, 2002)

Congrats Clay...don't let the glory get to your head, I will still crush you on the line.


----------



## steve hilliard (Jun 26, 2002)

congrats guys, welcome to the team.


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

Way to go TCR1 and BC. Looks like a full JV squad now. Time for some intra squad sitdowns I thinks. :shade: :smile: :smile:


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Congrats, guys!!!! Sounds like a new years to remember. Now go kick butt.


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

Congrats to both of you.. And don't let that JV talk bother you.. You know it's just the inferiority complex of the geezer squad coming through.. :wink: :whoo: 


:bolt:


----------



## IGluIt4U (Sep 22, 2004)

Congrats men!! :whoo: :cheers:


----------



## cutter10x (Jan 13, 2004)

congrates guys.....:darkbeer: :darkbeer: :darkbeer: 

thats it i think..............


now this thread can fade away into AT history.................


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

JawsDad said:


> You know it's just the inferiority complex of the geezer squad coming through..






Like you got any room to talk there "JR"................


----------



## BHNTR1 (Apr 6, 2003)

cutter10x said:


> now this thread can fade away into AT history.................





No way cutter..........I think its time for all the new team members to post up a acceptance speech!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :mg: :mg: :mg:


----------



## JawsDad (Dec 28, 2005)

BHNTR1 said:


> Like you got any room to talk there "JR"................



sadly, you're probably right.. I shot 2 5-spot rounds this morning and I was dragging like a old beat dog.. Guess I need to give up those 70# limbs.. :sad:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Thanks to those who offered up congratulations already, and to those who will in the future (after I beat you) .

The Martin family of bows has already proven to me that they can offer a high quality, affordable bow to anyone. Whether it's bowhunting, 3D, field, or indoor they have the goods to give an archer confidence in their equipment so that they may perform to their best ability. I look forward to putting these bows through their paces in each of the venues mentioned above at as many different shoots as I can. My first national appearance will be in Las Vegas, Nevada on February 9-11. Come visit the Rytera/Martin booth where the teams will be available to sign autographs. Please bring your own sharpie as we cannot gaurantee that we will have enough ink in the case of sharpies purchased for this occasion for all comers. Also, don't forget to join me backstage with the Rockettes on Saturday evening, cause being a rockstar has its privledges, and I'm more than willing to show you the light:shade: 

Along with bringing Martin/Rytera bows to a podium near you, I am also looking forward to re-establishing these bows in this area. Although there were many Martin shooters in this area in the past, they have slowly dwindled away. I look forward to bringing this new line of bows in front of all those that lost their way in the "darkness" or were persuaded to take a bite of the forbidden fruit (but it did taste oh so good:angel: :mg: ).

With a little help from BHNTR1 before he leaves, I'm fairly confident that people will see that these bows do perform. I do believe that these bows will sell themselves once the dealers see what they have been missing.

Oh yeah, Spectre, thank you very much for allowing me this opportunity, but I am still bringing you a whooping at Cumberland...no fair using any of the GI Joe stuff either 

Thanks also to OneBowTie who got this movement started many months back and calmly and tacticly dismantled the naysayers in a selfless way.


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Congrats to both of ya .......*

I know you'll both make great additions to the team :shade: 

PintoJK


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> Best wishes for all of you in the New Year...Darrell, don't forget your light saber sheath if you go out and get a little loose:shade:


Congrats on making the team.....:darkbeer: 

Now how are we gonna be a team with you shooting for the enemy.:noidea: :confused3: But oh well....I guess I will just have to find a new Andre 3000.:wink: 

But....the sheath is like an AMEX.....never leave home without it....and yes I will be cutting loose very shortly.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Keepin it real for the new TEAM!!!!!!!!!

Happy New Year!!


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Thanks guys for the congratulations. Thanks to OBT and Spectre for the opportunity. I look forward to a great 2007 for Martin/Rytera. I cannot wait to meet the rest of the team at some shoots this year.

I look forward to working with the Martin this year. I feel they have one awesome line for '07 and I look forward to hearing what Rytera has in store for us.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Congratulations to our newest members... looking forward to meeting you all in the near future.

thenson


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

damn page 5, must have bee a good party last night:shade: 

reed


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

went to bed at 9 last night. sat in Chico hot springs for 4 hours while outdoors. It was awesome. Good job to the finalists!!!! I believe the team is filled up but if you need one more. Give me a ring a ding ding.....R4L


----------



## elk stalker (Aug 30, 2004)

Congratulations to the both of you!! Good luck to the Rytera and Martin teams this year.


----------



## Rack Tracker (Jul 8, 2005)

Well Spectre,

Looks like you have a couple of real good additions to the team there Captain.

TCR1 I'll be lookin' for you at Vegas. To give you a personal thank you for the training advice. 

How many of the R4L team will be in attendance at Vegas? I'd sure like to get some face time with y'all.....


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Rack Tracker said:


> Well Spectre,
> 
> Looks like you have a couple of real good additions to the team there Captain.
> 
> ...


No problem RT...your pm got me motivated to get back after it a little more as well. Need to get in shape for Vegas in caser people try to write on my belly:embara: 

Probably booking flights this week. Anyone else thinking of staying through to Monday, or are you all catching late flights out on Sunday night.


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> No problem RT...your pm got me motivated to get back after it a little more as well. Need to get in shape for Vegas in caser people try to write on my belly:embara:
> 
> Probably booking flights this week. Anyone else thinking of staying through to Monday, or are you all catching late flights out on Sunday night.


Thanks for the idea :tongue: 

I'll be driving home on Sunday.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Whoo-Whoo, looks like we are getting the train loaded up real nice...... Great to see you guys on board :smile:

Just put together my indoor rig until I get my new Rytera and it is a shooting machine. I hear that the Varsity tryouts are coming up real fast :wink: and OBT is watching the Captains team pretty close.......

Whoo-Whoo R4L.....


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

irefuse said:


> Thanks for the idea to get in shape for when people wirte on my belly:tongue:
> 
> I'll be driving home on Sunday.



Yeah, its always a good idea to get in shape in case someone might write on your belly, never know where pictures might show up. I think I'll forego my belly being written on personally and opt for the all you can regurgitate later sea food buffet somewhere...

LeEarl, I don't think your that excited to be a Has Been yet are you?


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

TCR1 said:


> LeEarl, I don't think your that excited to be a Has Been yet are you?


Has Been?? NEVER....... OBT just keeps thinkin our team is the JV, but in reality we might just be the best team in the league :wink: It might be tough to ride the best train around, and when there are 2 of them it is just that much sweeter....... All the team members just make it look so easy...... R4L / M4L

Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
Come on ride the train.... It's the Bullet train.........


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

LeEarl said:


> Has Been?? NEVER....... OBT just keeps thinkin our team is the JV, but in reality we might just be the best team in the league :wink: It might be tough to ride the best train around, and when there are 2 of them it is just that much sweeter....... All the team members just make it look so easy...... R4L / M4L
> 
> Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
> Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
> Come on ride the train.... It's the Bullet train.........


Is it bad that I just pictured you dancing?  :noidea: :tongue: 

ha ha

Oh... and Ryan... I'm not even working on my stomach except for the long coat of mail I'm having made up... yep... there's no getting through it!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

LeEarl said:


> Has Been?? NEVER....... OBT just keeps thinkin our team is the JV, but in reality we might just be the best team in the league :wink: It might be tough to ride the best train around, and when there are 2 of them it is just that much sweeter....... All the team members just make it look so easy...... R4L / M4L
> 
> Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
> Come on ride the train.... and ride it..... Whoo-Whoo
> Come on ride the train.... It's the Bullet train.........



Oh you guys are JV for sure.:wink: 

Now some of you may be on the JV team because you have an All Star on the Varsity squad in front of you....but you are still JV.:embara: 

it's kind of like being a great short stop in the Yankees farm system....you know you are screwed unless you get traded or change positions.


----------



## hot head (Jan 6, 2003)

ttt,back to the front page

Hot Head


----------



## mtboho (Dec 13, 2004)

I need to start hittin the gym instead of the range. The 6 pack is a keg now and no-one writes on the keg.


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

This thead is way too low. Even if the train is full lets keep this ride alive!!

Whoo-Whoo


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

Congrats to all the have made the "crew" on the R4L train. The rest of us can remember that even though the train has a crew, it still needs passengers.


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Where's the trains first official stop gonna be? And what's the R4L schedule? Gotta let us know so we can see the goods...


And the bows, too.


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

wolfman_73 said:


> Where's the trains first official stop gonna be? And what's the R4L schedule? Gotta let us know so we can see the goods...
> 
> 
> And the bows, too.


*3D*
ASA
February 2 – 4 Delta Targets Pro/Am Gainesville, FL 
March 2 – 4 Hoyt USA Mississippi Pro/Am Hattiesburg, MS 
March 23 – 25 Carbon Express/BowTech Pro/Am Paris, TX 
April 27 –29 Easton Georgia Pro/Am Augusta, GA 
June 1 - 3 LimbSaver Kentucky Pro/Am London, KY 
June 29 – July 1 Mathews Solo-Cam Pro/Am Metropolis, IL 
August 10 - 12 Team Realtree ASA Classic Columbus, GA 

*Target*
January 26 - 28 Lancaster Archery Classic, Lancaster, PA
February 9-11 World Archery Festival, Las Vegas, Nevada
March 31 - April 1 NFAA Indoor National Championship, Louisville , Kentucky
April 21-22 Stanislawski Open, Pittsburgh, PA
June 8-10 Big Sky Open, Grand Junction, Colorado
*
Field*
June 30-July 1 HillBilly Smackdown Shoot, Cumberland, MD

I'm sure someone from either the Rytera crew or Martin crew will be at these shoots. I plan to be at the ones in red personally.

Hopefully others can add some of the shoots they will be at. I'll also be shooting all of our state shoots, but that doesn't help you see the equipment...unless you want tocome to Colorado and shoot some of the state stuff here 

Hope that helps


----------



## juliespncr (Dec 16, 2006)

TCR1 said:


> *3D*
> ASA
> February 2 – 4 Delta Targets Pro/Am Gainesville, FL
> March 2 – 4 Hoyt USA Mississippi Pro/Am Hattiesburg, MS
> ...


Where's the IBO schedule at?


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

*
IS THE TRAIN NOW COMPLETELY LOADED? 
*
Could there be any other reason for this to be on *page 8*!


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> *
> IS THE TRAIN NOW COMPLETELY LOADED?
> *
> Could there be any other reason for this to be on *page 8*!



Yep...the bags are being loaded now... 

Someone will be by shortly to make sure you have your tickets.:wink:


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

juliespncr said:


> Where's the IBO schedule at?


As you can probably see, I don't shoot a lot of 3D at least national stuff, but here you go:



*I.B.O. Shooter of the Year Events*
February 16-18, 20071st LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-Rumbling Water Challenge Hosted by: Bennett's Archery - held at YMCA Camp Chandler, 1240 Jordan Dam Rd., Wetumpka, AL 36092 Contact: Mike or Barbara Bennett - 334-514-1286 & [email protected]


March 9-11, 2007 2nd LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-SEVEN HILLS CHALLENGE Hosted by Seven Hills Bowhunters, Salacoa Creek Park, Rt. 156E exit 315 off I-75, Calhoun,GA 30701 Contact: Tom Watson at 706-252-6544


April 13-15, 2007 3rd LEG IBO SOUTHERN TRIPLE CROWN-PENSACOLA SPRING NATIONAL Langley Bell 4-H Camp, 4810 West 9 Mile Rd., Pensacola, FL 32526 
Hosted by Panhandle Bowhunters, Pensacola, FL Contact: Levy Bryant 850-393-4078 for all info: www.panhandlebowhunters.org 

*I.B.O. NATIONAL CHAMPIONSHIP TRIPLE CROWN *
I.B.O. Shooter of the Year Events 
1ST LEG - MAY 18-20, 2007
Hosted by White River Bowhunters
Bedford, IN
Us Hwy 50 & Us Highway 50 E, BEDFORD, IN 47421 AS TRIPLE CROWN LOCATION THE 4-H FAIRGROUNDS IS LOCATED 3/4 MILES ON WEST 50 Contact:
Harold Gregory 812-277-0187 www.whiteriverbowhunters.com 
Email Harold
For Booth Space: Norm Heckard 812-279-3636 (evening only) 
* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

2ND LEG - JUNE 15-17, 2007
Great Lake Shootout XII - Hosted by Gem City Outdoorsmen
McKean, PA
I-90 to Exit 18 (Sterrettania Rd.) turn right to West Rd. turn left. on Peffer Rd. turn right to Van Camp Rd. turn left. Gem City Outdoorsmen's Club is on the right. OR from I-79N to McKean Exit on to West Rd. turn right, turn left on Fry Rd. and right on Van Camp Rd. Gem City Outdoorsmen's Club is on the left. For those doing online directions, the address of the club is 6701 Van Camp Rd., Edinboro, PA 16412 Contact:
Gene Bihler 814-734-7484 (Vendors also contact Gene Bihler) or Craig Matteson 814-456-2999 (evening for both)

* * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * * 

3RD LEG - JULY 6-8, 2007
Bowhunter Challenge - Hosted by Hocking College
Nelsonville, OH
From Northwest: -75 south to Findlay Exit SR 15 east Merges with US 23 south Follow US 23 to Columbus, exit I-270 east Follow I-270 to US 33 east (Exit 46B) Follow 33 east to Nelsonville From Northeast: I-71 south to Columbus Exit I-70 east (Wheeling) Exit US 33 east (Lancaster) Follow US 33 east to Nelsonville. From Southwest: -75 north to I-70 east Exit I-270 south to US 33 east to Nelsonville or -75 north to I-70 east Exit I-270 south to US 33 east to Nelsonville From South; SR 23 north to SR 32 east to Athens Exit US 33 west or SR 23 north to SR 32 east to Athens Exit US 33 west Contact:
Deb 740-753-3591 ext. 7134 (for booth space also) Dorm Rooms: 740-753-3591 ext. 6175 

*2007 I.B.O. INDOOR WORLD *
IX CENTER - CLEVELAND, OHIO (NEXT TO CLEVELAND HOPKINS AIRPORT.)
Hosted by: PARMA ARCHERY CLUB, Parma, Ohio
MARCH 16-18, 2007
CONTACT: VIRGIE ROCK AT 440-884-9949 FOR SHOOTING TIMES.

I.B.O. MEMBERSHIP IS REQUIRED TO SHOOT THE I.B.O. INDOOR WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
SHOOTING TIMES FOR ALL THREE DAYS WILL START AT 9:00 A.M. GOING EVERY 8 MINUTES. Please make sure you are there 1 hour before your shooting time. Shooting time and class will not be changed at the shoot. For all questions call Virgie Rock. 

*2007 I.B.O. WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP *
THE 2007 I.B.O.WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS AND ARCHERY FESTIVAL 
CITY OF ANDERSON INDIANA 

August 1-5, 2007/Bowhunters Market & Show August 2-5, 2007

Lodging Info: 800-533-6569 or go to www.cityofanderson.com
Booth Space: Pam Clendenon 765-648-6852
For all general information call Event Coordinator Tony Girt 765-635-1432 
I.B.O. SHOOTER OF THE YEAR EVENT 
I.B.O. MEMBERSHIP IS REQUIRED TO SHOOT THE I.B.O. WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP 

Hope that helps...I got this all from the IBO web site and I bet you can get a membership through there too:wink:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Yep...the bags are being loaded now...
> 
> Someone will be by shortly to make sure you have your tickets.:wink:


I don't need a freaking ticket...........I roll my own


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

you know, Paris TX, is right close to my 29th B-day...maybe that would be fun, but if I can fly to Paris, TX, I could fly to Louisville, then I can win a Mustang in Pittsburgh. 

I don't know how the pros can do it all...Gillingham must have a crazy number of frequent flyer miles.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Kstigall said:


> I don't need a freaking ticket...........I roll my own



Maybe that's why you didn't make the team.... 

You failed the tinkle test.:mg:


----------



## Kstigall (Feb 24, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> Maybe that's why you didn't make the team....
> 
> You failed the tinkle test.:mg:



All I got to say is someone got a hold of some very seriously OLD urine.........
:wink: this ain't the first team I didn't make.......nor the last


----------



## SPECTRE (Aug 20, 2003)

*SPECTRE is pleased to announce.............*

pintojk.................



This team member has been involved in this industry for 20 years............ so he knows his way around.


And since I enjoy pancakes............... and always have a hankering for some GENUINE maple syrup topping................ I felt it necessary to add some international flavor to the squad.

Welcome aboard pinto. We're happy to have you on the Bullet Train.


----------



## thenson (Mar 23, 2004)

Sounds like you have "bean" around...

Congrats and welcome to the team...

thenson


----------



## LeEarl (Jun 1, 2002)

Whoo-Whoo, picked up another one!

Congrats and welcome to the team.........


----------



## TCR1 (Dec 22, 2004)

Very cool...Glad to have you!


----------



## Reed (Jun 18, 2002)

and here I though the team was filled:embara: congrats pinto:darkbeer: 

Reed


----------



## fingershooter1 (Sep 12, 2005)

Congratulations pinto


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Grats, Pinto. Yep thought the train was full and on the tracks already.

Now are all the tickets punched??

Hope there still one more with my name on it?????


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Wow folks .... this is a true first .....*

I'm actually at a loss for words :mg: 

I am so excited to be part of the fastest moving train in the industry and I truly want to thank Rytera Archery, Captain Spectre, and the entire R4L family for this tremendous opportunity.

Thanks for all your support, and I'm looking forward to a great 2007. :dancing: 

See you all on line soon.

PintoJK

P.S. now I need to find one of them cool Rytera avatars :wink:


----------



## bcriner (Apr 16, 2003)

Awesome! Welcome aboard the R4L Team!!!


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Welcome, pinto!


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

*Congrats*

I am sure you will do them proud


----------



## H.M. Murdock (Nov 13, 2005)

SPECTRE said:


> pintojk.................
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Spectre 

I tap my own trees for syrup so if you add me to the team then well I can get you the fresh stuff


----------



## pintojk (Jan 31, 2003)

*Shhhhh ....*



H.M. Murdock said:


> Spectre
> 
> I tap my own trees for syrup so if you add me to the team then well I can get you the fresh stuff


I was just gonna give em Mrs. Butterworths :wink: 

PBean


----------



## Pic (Sep 12, 2003)

Way to go Pinto....welcome to the team....now you better get serious...LOL


----------



## irefuse (Jan 5, 2006)

Congrats Pinto! Welcome to the team!


----------



## wolfman_73 (Mar 7, 2005)

Too far down. Gotta bring it back up...

It's snowin in So. Oregon. and then freezin on top, and then snowin again. Hope everyone drives with there head attached.


----------

